# Sticky  Premier League Season 2015-2016 & Fantasy Football Entry



## bidderman1969

right, so congratulations to Chelsea as Premier League champions 2014-15 :thumb: and also League cup winners 2015

and congratulations to Arsenal as FA Cup winners 2015 :thumb:

i know the last season has only just finished, but we have to start somewhere 

so, as the 2015-16 season beckons,

who would you like in the transfer window?
will you be keeping your manager?
what are your clubs expectations?
do you expect any shocks?

lets have a livley discussion, and please refrain from any verbal abuse, its proved to be a great thread over the last couple of years, so lets keep it that way gents :thumb::thumb::thumb:

and............................... discuss!!!

Spoonys Edit - Fantasy Football League

DW is going to run a fantasy football league for the Premiership. Gtech have kindly offered to support it with a prize. So there is something to play for!

http://fantasy.premierleague.com/
Code to join this league: 357274-94312


----------



## nbray67

After seeing Benteke today, I sincerely hope we don't meet the 32m+ buy out clause!!


----------



## bidderman1969

even have the title wrong!!!! what a din!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

can someone change the dates to 2015 -2016 pleeeeeeeeease


----------



## bidderman1969

nbray67 said:


> After seeing Benteke today, I sincerely hope we don't meet the 32m+ buy out clause!!


exactly what i was thinking!

you'd think that the FA Cup final would have been the perfect place to shine if you want to move on


----------



## Kerr

Quick off the mark with this thread. We've still got football to go this season.


----------



## ardandy

Hey that's my thread to create!


----------



## bidderman1969

Kerr said:


> Quick off the mark with this thread. We've still got football to go this season.


yeah, but not Premier League stuff ?


----------



## bidderman1969

ardandy said:


> Hey that's my thread to create!


----------



## dcj

who would you like in the transfer window? Keep Milner, sell Navas. Toure looks like leaving so Alex Song mentioned as a replacement could be good. That Sanchez bloke at Arsenal would do nicely.:thumb:
will you be keeping your manager? Not sure now Ancelotti and Kloppe are available.
what are your clubs expectations? High,very high.
do you expect any shocks? Too early to know i'd have thought.


----------



## bidderman1969

hoping Bournemouth do well, must be some Bournemouth fans out there?


----------



## dcj

bidderman1969 said:


> hoping Bournemouth do well, must be some Bournemouth fans out there?


About 12,000 maximum. Said they intend to play how they have been doing which isn't always good in the Prem.


----------



## bidderman1969

See Liverpool seem to be on the verge of signing Milner, that would be a good signing


----------



## Clancy

Really hope Bournemouth do well

be interesting to see what transfers happen over the summer, I think we need 1 more striker to rotate Costa more, remy has played brilliant but can't see Jose ever using him properly 

apart from that I'm not sure we need anyone, Loftus cheek as an extra midfielder and zouma in defence so should be fine 

be interesting to see who United buy, they haven't been a threat for 2 years now but I can see that changing this season,only really need 2 good signings


----------



## bidderman1969

I read somewhere that Costa was thinking of leaving?


----------



## Clancy

bidderman1969 said:


> I read somewhere that Costa was thinking of leaving?


Not seen that myself, seems happy to me. Won the league and a cup in his first season, top goalscorer etc what's not to like lol. Watched 2 games from the public stand with his brother whilst he was injured too

I just don't know who else we could buy, there isn't anyone I can think of that would fit in that could be bought

I think if bale leaves Madrid he will go to United, can't see him playing anywhere else in the prem. Plus they have the room in their FFP to buy him outright


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Apparently, Costa misses Spain so wants to go back to AM.

Also, can't get on with the language and food.

And he's bored.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

BREAKING NEWS********
Sepp Blatter has resigned.


----------



## Tsubodai

Didn't expect that. Wonder if they've found his skeletons?


----------



## bidderman1969

Good news


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I see Jack has been charged with misconduct.

Can't even have a laugh these days, geezus.


People take life too seriously.


----------



## danwel

bidderman1969 said:


> See Liverpool seem to be on the verge of signing Milner, that would be a good signing


very good signing


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yeah Milner's decent.

I'd take him.


----------



## dcj

DJ X-Ray said:


> I see Jack has been charged with misconduct.
> 
> Can't even have a laugh these days, geezus.
> 
> People take life too seriously.


Pretty pathetic isn't it. Similar to the outraged Spurs fans when Theo told them the score while being carried off injured.


----------



## bidderman1969

Ooooooo I forgot, we already have a signing that we still haven't seen yet, Origi 

Not sure what he will be like yet, scored 8 in 33 appearances


----------



## DJ X-Ray

bidderman1969 said:


> Ooooooo I forgot, we already have a signing that we still haven't seen yet, Origi
> 
> Not sure what he will be like yet, scored 8 in 33 appearances


Looked alright in the WC mate.

Not sure about his, "Rodgers is world class" comment though?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dcj said:


> Pretty pathetic isn't it. Similar to the outraged Spurs fans when Theo told them the score while being carried off injured.


Exactly.


----------



## bidderman1969

DJ X-Ray said:


> Looked alright in the WC mate.
> 
> Not sure about his, "Rodgers is world class" comment though?


Yeah, sucking up to boss already :lol:

I'm hoping its a case of getting better as he gets older, he's about 20 isn't he?


----------



## Alfieharley1

Milner I really like and hope he does well.

Leicester has signed a left back which will be great. Put konchesky out the squad and his silly mistakes.

The guy looks fantastic and coming from shalke aswell. Also means Jeff schlupp is free to play other positions.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

bidderman1969 said:


> Yeah, sucking up to boss already :lol:
> 
> I'm hoping its a case of getting better as he gets older, he's about 20 isn't he?


Yeah mate haha.

Only young, as i said i thought he looked alright in the WC.
Time will tell.


----------



## alan hanson

DJ X-Ray said:


> Yeah Milner's decent.
> 
> I'd take him.


decent, yes, but from whats coming out he left city as he didnt want to play on the wing. reports say he'll be in the centre and captain! this is now the player to replace the unreplaceable stevie G? if i was a liverpool fan i'd be dissapointed not at the signing but the plans


----------



## alan hanson

bidderman1969 said:


> Ooooooo I forgot, we already have a signing that we still haven't seen yet, Origi
> 
> Not sure what he will be like yet, scored 8 in 33 appearances


didnt he make worst team of the year? liverpool need goals only way is to buy a proven scorer, balo wont go and wont play, lambert was a waste of a signing, borini been trying to ship him off for the last couple of years but no takers. Liverpool need big proven names time will tell................


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Arsenal linked with:

Vidal
Cech
Jackson Martinez
Kondogbia
Schneiderlin
Pedro
Sterling
*Higuain*
Benzema

Going to be a long summer.


----------



## danwel

alan hanson said:


> didnt he make worst team of the year? liverpool need goals only way is to buy a proven scorer, balo wont go and wont play, lambert was a waste of a signing, borini been trying to ship him off for the last couple of years but no takers. Liverpool need big proven names time will tell................


Yes he did make the worst team of the year I read that too


----------



## m1pui

Big Dick staying with us for another year


----------



## nbray67

Milner deal nearly done which is great news on a freebie despite the huge wages he'll be drawing. Hopefully he'll be paired up with Henderson in CM and not dumped on the wing.

Kovacic will hopefully be SG's long term replacement.

Origi will blossom if he's played alongside Sturridge. Lambert and Borini will be off loaded but I think that Mario will be difficult to shift as nobody really wants him after his lack lustre performances for us this last season.

As for Skrtel's derisory contract offer, all I can say is get it sorted Fenway or else we'll lose a decent CB.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Lot of money, but I think he was on 140 anyway, ffs Sagna is on 150 smh.
but they probably just gave him Stevey G's wage, so not really a big deal from their point of view.

Guaranteed starter with Hendo, Rodgers is really trying to replicate that style when Suarez was there.

Kick and rush version two.


----------



## bidderman1969

I reckon Liverpool's style of play will suit him immensely


----------



## Kerr

I didn't used to be a fan of Millner, but I've altered my opinion in recent times. 

He's one of those guys who keeps it a bit simple, but gets the job done. 

It's a shame he's not had as much game time as he should have at City. 

It'll be good to see him getting a proper season of games at Liverpool.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Farewell on Saturday in the CL Final to Pirlo and Xavi.

Fourteen league titles. Five Champions
Leagues. Five domestic cups. Three Club
World Cups. Two World Cups. Two European
Championships.

Some serious medalage.

Doubt that Xavi will be in the starting Xi,but he'll surely get a runout

#Legends.


----------



## nbray67

Just read this Danwel - *Liverpool forward Raheem Sterling is open to a move to Manchester United, according to the Guardian.

However, the 20-year-old is concerned how a move to Liverpool's fierce rivals would be received.

Manchester United manager Louis van Gaal is believed to be an admirer of Sterling, who is currently on England duty.*

Any truth do you think??? Fingers crossed from my point of view.

Strange how he's concerned how such a move would be received when he's already hated by the majority of LFC fans at this present moment in time after his contract shenanigans!!


----------



## danwel

nbray67 said:


> Just read this Danwel - *Liverpool forward Raheem Sterling is open to a move to Manchester United, according to the Guardian.
> 
> However, the 20-year-old is concerned how a move to Liverpool's fierce rivals would be received.
> 
> Manchester United manager Louis van Gaal is believed to be an admirer of Sterling, who is currently on England duty.*
> 
> Any truth do you think??? Fingers crossed from my point of view.


Read that too, not what we need. We're inundated with players similar to him and would rather see us buy quality CM, CD and a striker especially given we already have Depay


----------



## nbray67

DJ X-Ray said:


> Farewell on Saturday in the CL Final to Pirlo and Xavi.
> 
> Fourteen league titles. Five Champions
> Leagues. Five domestic cups. Three Club
> World Cups. Two World Cups. Two European
> Championships.
> 
> Some serious medalage.
> 
> Doubt that Xavi will be in the starting Xi,but he'll surely get a runout
> 
> #Legends.


Lets hope it's a game to be proud of. Some big names on show.

Fingers crossed it's not Juve parking the bus and Barca with 80% possession trying to break them down and winning 1-0!!


----------



## Andyg_TSi

nbray67 said:


> Just read this Danwel - *Liverpool forward Raheem Sterling is open to a move to Manchester United, according to the Guardian.
> 
> However, the 20-year-old is concerned how a move to Liverpool's fierce rivals would be received.
> 
> Manchester United manager Louis van Gaal is believed to be an admirer of Sterling, who is currently on England duty.*
> 
> Any truth do you think??? Fingers crossed from my point of view.
> 
> Strange how he's concerned how such a move would be received when he's already hated by the majority of LFC fans at this present moment in time after his contract shenanigans!!


From a United fan, I certainly hope Sterling doesn't sign. I hope this is just paper talk

Putting the old Manchester/Liverpool rivalry aside, Sterling has shown his true colours and quite frankly his attitude shows what stinks about the modern game.
Here we have a player who, let's be honest, believes his own hype and is more concerned with money and his image.
The lad is young, with potential, granted. But his head is so far up his own ar$e he believes he's a world beater and he's won bugger all.

The problem here, in general, is we have Millionaire teenagers who are so far detached from reality they have a skewed opinion of their own self worth.

Someone needs to get a grip on him and knock some sense into him, bring him down to earth a bit, because they way this episode is being conducted, he's not endering himself to anyone.
Would any fan of any PL club really welcome him as a signing following his contemptible attitude?

Paul Scholes, one of the most gifted footballers we've every produced in this country didn't even have an agent. 
He just used to turn up with his accountant, agree a deal & get on with it. No dramas, no fuss, ended up being one of the most decorated players in the game.

Gerrards retirement bring down the curtain on, what I call a fond golden period during the advent of the millionaire footballer era.

Paul Scholes, Gary Neville, Ryan Giggs, Steve Gerrard, Jamie Carragher.......I'm sure there's a couple of other players......but the common theme is one club players, loyal to the club's that brought them through an played for the clubs they'd put their lives on the line for.

Stirling can go and stack shelves in Tesco. Let's be honest, if he couldn't kick a ball, that's all about he'd be good for


----------



## DJ X-Ray

nbray67 said:


> Lets hope it's a game to be proud of. Some big names on show.
> 
> Fingers crossed it's not Juve parking the bus and Barca with 80% possession trying to break them down and winning 1-0!!


Yeah hope so mate,sometimes these finals can be a bit cack.

The way Barca are playing i think they'll destroy them tbh, bus or not.


----------



## danwel




----------



## alan hanson

nbray67 said:


> Milner deal nearly done which is great news on a freebie despite the huge wages he'll be drawing. Hopefully he'll be paired up with Henderson in CM and not dumped on the wing.
> 
> Kovacic will hopefully be SG's long term replacement.
> 
> Origi will blossom if he's played alongside Sturridge. Lambert and Borini will be off loaded but I think that Mario will be difficult to shift as nobody really wants him after his lack lustre performances for us this last season.
> 
> As for Skrtel's derisory contract offer, all I can say is get it sorted Fenway or else we'll lose a decent CB.


I really hope we keep Kovacic hes one for the future but mancini has his plans and that means we need t cash in on someone to rai funds for his spending spree.

See chiellina is out of the final thats a mssive blow for juve he's as valuable to juve as messi is to barca


----------



## DJ X-Ray

alan hanson said:


> I really hope we keep Kovacic hes one for the future but mancini has his plans and that means we need t cash in on someone to rai funds for his spending spree.
> 
> See *chiellina*is out of the final thats a mssive blow for juve he's as valuable to juve as messi is to barca


 No lunch for Suarez then.

I think Barca are gonna seriously hurt them.

Messi, Neymar and Suarez are unmarkable, i reckon this could be a 3,4 nil caning.

Honestly think they do not stand a chance.


----------



## beetie

You can never tell what the Italians are going to do. I wouldn't bet against them. Defend truly as a team, With massive commitment


----------



## Kerr

Juventus have the ability to drag the game of football into a rough slog to knock Barcelona off their game. 

Standing toe to toe Juventus haven't got a chance. Got a feeling the game will have loads of niggly behaviour.


----------



## nbray67

Reports tomorrow will suggest City have apparently made an offer of £30m for Sterling (please be true) but face competition for his signature from Utd, Chelsea and R.Madrid.

Pure paper speculation I know but let's hope there's some truth in it and it sparks a bidding war of sorts!!


----------



## bidderman1969

Be nice to get £50m+ plus for the little ****


----------



## DJ X-Ray

No one is gonna pay above 25 for this kid.

He doesn't have any achievements/ stripes to demand big money.

Sanchez, Hazard, Costa all come in at 35 smh.

Without foreign interest Sterling's trapped.

No one's gonna move to this kid till he's got a year left.


----------



## bidderman1969

I know, it's called "wishful thinking" :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Meanwhile in some GOAT Kingdom:










Yet again, just goes to show how massive the gap is between the GOAT and the assistant GOAT.


----------



## Kerr

He makes the rest look sheepish.


----------



## Kerr

1 already. Long night for Juventus now after they started pressing hard.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yep.

It was obvious the moment where both Lichtsteiner and Barzagli stayed on Neymar.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Deserved win.

Was always going one way with MSN.


----------



## danwel

Yeah good win. Neymar should've buried that disallowed goal


----------



## nbray67

For the 2nd time in a week Barca do me for some dollar. Last week Messi to score 1st and win 2-1. This week I had Barca to win 2-1 and get done in the 7th minute of stoppage time! Add in my 2nd in the Derby and it just goes to show my luck is definitely not in this week!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Sterling getting booed in Ireland.

Wilshere the only one looking like a PL player.

The rest are sh|t.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Wilshere off for Barkley smh.

Taking off your best player ffs!

How the hell is Townsend on before Theo?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

That was horrific.

Wilshere MOTM.

Sterling worst of the lot.

Jamie Vardy was playing conference football 3 years ago at age 25. Made his England debut today at age 28.Yet theres still a few people out there who think English football is fine and the problem with English teams in europe is Barca and Real has too much unfair advantage?

All that money been wasted on academies? Where is the depth?

You might as well just join a local team and work your way up the leagues.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

France 0-2 Belgium

Fellaini :doublesho


----------



## danwel

Fellaini is on fire


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Brazil 1-0 Mexico

Coutinho, from the tightest of angles


----------



## Kerr

Liverpool have signed Danny Ings subject to a medical. 

I'm sitting on the fence on this one if he'll be good enough or not.


----------



## bidderman1969

Kerr said:


> Liverpool have signed Danny Ings subject to a medical.
> 
> I'm sitting on the fence on this one if he'll be good enough or not.


I agree with you fella, hardly set the PL alight to be honest, yes he's good, but good enough for us? Not sure


----------



## nbray67

Man, this is sad to read

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...s-suicide-arsenal-5837774?ICID=FB_mirror_main


----------



## danwel

Kerr said:


> Liverpool have signed Danny Ings subject to a medical.
> 
> I'm sitting on the fence on this one if he'll be good enough or not.


Could be another Lambert but if they play him and not just use him as an impact player I think he will score goals. That said it's hardly what you'd want to see from a supposed big club


----------



## nbray67

bidderman1969 said:


> I agree with you fella, hardly set the PL alight to be honest, yes he's good, but good enough for us? Not sure


Having a front 3 of Sturridge, Ings and Origi is better than Lambert (really feel for Rickie), Balo and Borini.

Hopefully we'll offload the deadwood and have a decent looking forward line again although I think Ings is not PL class at the moment, hopefully, playing with better players will bring him on.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Gazza, live on Talksport atm.

No not me, Paul Gascoigne.

Down tools!


----------



## alan hanson

nbray67 said:


> Having a front 3 of Sturridge, Ings and Origi is better than Lambert (really feel for Rickie), Balo and Borini.
> 
> HopeQUOTE]
> 
> recon your going to need alot of that this year
> 
> last year top 4 apart from chelsea had very poor seasons yet neither liverpool or spurs could catch them, neither side this year regardless of who they will sign will come close to breaking into the top 4 same again next season......................


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Apparently, we have agreed terms with Jackson Martinez...so a Portuguese paper says.

I like him,decent player, proven goalscorer.

I'll believe it when i see it.

The saga continues...


----------



## Kerr

DJ X-Ray said:


> Gazza, live on Talksport atm.
> 
> No not me, Paul Gascoigne.
> 
> Down tools!


He's got a movie coming out.

I'm sure it only gets a short run on at the cinema then on to DVD.


----------



## Kerr

Anybody been watching any of the women's world cup? 

After all the hype of how they are closing on the men's game, I'm thoroughly disappointed. 

I'm not sure what men's team they think they are closing on, but even young boys would beat any team I've seen so far. 

They are so so slow and most passes and just gently rolled, then they'll try the up and over. 


Has anyone ever seen a women who can play in goals? They all keep fumbling and misjudging the ball.

The commentators as well.........


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> Anybody been watching any of the women's world cup?
> 
> After all the hype of how they are closing on the men's game, I'm thoroughly disappointed.
> 
> I'm not sure what men's team they think they are closing on, but even young boys would beat any team I've seen so far.
> 
> They are so so slow and most passes and just gently rolled, then they'll try the up and over.
> 
> Has anyone ever seen a women who can play in goals? They all keep fumbling and misjudging the ball.
> 
> The commentators as well.........


Just been watching the France v England game and it's not far from Saturday Amateur football from what I've seen, a step up from Sunday League but not much of a step.

We seem to hoof it forward quite a bit in a vain attempt to stop France coming forward.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

You'd have thought they would be good with balls


----------



## Spoony

Stickied


----------



## DJ X-Ray

England U21's v Belarus starting at 8.15.

On BT Sport 1.


----------



## nbray67

Please be true - I want more than £25m even if he's not worth it, hopefully we'll hold out and somebody will pay top dollar for the little sh!te.

*CITY'S STERLING BID REJECTED*

Liverpool have rejected a bid of £25m plus a further £5m in add-ons from Manchester City for Raheem Sterling, according to Sky sources.

It is also understood that Liverpool value the 20-year-old forward at £50m and will not consider selling him for less


----------



## alan hanson

city with new 40m bid? and they want pogba if true at 80m euros


----------



## danwel

If city get the players they're after they'll have some team with sterling likely sat warming the bench!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Genuinely don't know where this 50 million price tag came from.


Well i say he's worth 15 million + 10 for potential since he's 20 years old.

Anything more is just English delusion hype tax.


----------



## m1pui

Man City are sort of in a predicament though with the home grown quota aren't they?

They've even lost a couple of British ones in Micah Richards and Milner so it's either be held to ransom for someone that's proven to be at least fairly decent or spend little (but potentially inflated price for them) for someone that will literally be there to make up the numbers.

EDIT:

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/sport/manchester-city-transfers-raheem-sterling-9426210



> With James Milner, Frank Lampard and Dedryck Boyata all leaving, there is a gap in the Blues' quota that currently means their Champions League squad would be down to 20 players.
> 
> By contrast, the quota of 17 foreign players is full, which means that some of them will have to leave if targets like Kevin de Bruyne and Paul Pogba are to be accommodated.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

danwel said:


> If city get the players they're after they'll have some team with sterling likely sat warming the bench!


City makes the most sense because he would easily take Navas's starting spot.

Bayern, he wouldn't even get close to their side if everyone was fit.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Wales1-0 Belgium.
( Bale) ,from a Ramsay FK.


----------



## kh904

nbray67 said:


> Please be true - I want more than £25m even if he's not worth it, hopefully we'll hold out and somebody will pay top dollar for the little sh!te.
> 
> *CITY'S STERLING BID REJECTED*
> 
> Liverpool have rejected a bid of £25m plus a further £5m in add-ons from Manchester City for Raheem Sterling, according to Sky sources.
> 
> It is also understood that Liverpool value the 20-year-old forward at £50m and will not consider selling him for less


I'll take £20 mil and Edin Dzeko


----------



## danwel

Think there's a 40 mil take it or leave it bid inbound


----------



## dcj

kh904 said:


> I'll take £20 mil and Edin Dzeko


Thought Liverpool were after Jovetic, who has stands little chance of getting any game time next season. Dropped from the CL squad and with Bony joining in January probably wont get in the squad in the first place now. Cant see us getting rid of Dzeko though although i'm surprised he still wants to stay after not getting many full games last season.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

danwel said:


> Think there's a 40 mil take it or leave it bid inbound


City's initial bid was accurate.

But,first rule of haggling:

Never open with a bid for what you think it's worth.

If Sterling wasn't part of SSS trio for Liverpool who were scoring shat loads of

goals,he wouldn't be hyped and as with hype they're basically misleading.

I ain't saying Sterling isn't a good player, but as I said he has no stripes and only had one good season.

If Liverpool can cash in on City's interest in him and get 35-40 for him,that's good business on Pool's behalf.

Everyone knows that City have no concept of the value of money and will probably pay that.

I can't see anybody else that will and if so he'll still be at Pool next season.

If Liverpool were smart enough then they would try to make Nasri or Dzeko as part of the deal, if they're willing to forfeit CL football that is, but Pool pay big wages.

City have just released 3 homegrown players and must sign more or face having an even more reduced squad in Europe.

City have backed themselves into a corner tbf.

Just depends who is in the deeper corner City or Pool.


----------



## nbray67

He'll be gone, you're right DJ.

Question is, how much? £40m is BIG money for a kid who ain't all that. You make a good point with the fact that he was made to look half decent with Suarez and Sturridge in the forward line, even then, his overall contribution that season wasn't anything special.

Last season, again, he had the odd good game but for the remainder, he wasn't a patch in Couthino. His last 3mths in a Liverpool shirt were nothing but average at best.

I doubt a City player will be part of the deal as CL football is what every player wants, in light of that, if one of them does come across in the deal, I may be cynical here, but it'll be for the £££'s and not because they want to be there. Nasri, on his day is quality but his attitude at times, is even bigger than Sterlings!! 

Please let it not be Navas!!!!!! Jovetic would fit nice.

It's a saga that'll drag on until LFC reach a figure they are happy with.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

nbray67 said:


> He'll be gone, you're right DJ.
> 
> Question is, how much? £40m is BIG money for a kid who ain't all that. You make a good point with the fact that he was made to look half decent with Suarez and Sturridge in the forward line, even then, his overall contribution that season wasn't anything special.
> 
> Last season, again, he had the odd good game but for the remainder, he wasn't a patch in Couthino. His last 3mths in a Liverpool shirt were nothing but average at best.
> 
> I doubt a City player will be part of the deal as CL football is what every player wants, in light of that, if one of them does come across in the deal, I may be cynical here, but it'll be for the £££'s and not because they want to be there. Nasri, on his day is quality but his attitude at times, is even bigger than Sterlings!!
> 
> Please let it not be Navas!!!!!! Jovetic would fit nice.
> 
> It's a saga that'll drag on until LFC reach a figure they are happy with.


Haha 'Navas".

Yeah, 40 is shatloads, but I think they really want him and I also think they will pay that, but don't think anybody else will.

He is good, although very overrated for me, but as you know the fact he is English and young ups the fee, but he hasn't been to clever lately and they're buying on potential in a way+ they need English players.

I think Rodgers and co are biting their tongue and seriously want rid of him and now is the time to get max money.

Wouldn't be to surprised if he is still there next season though,but
someone like that must be unhealthy for the dressing room.

I know there's a lot of agent talk in this, but there's nothing stopping him sacking the guy.
Comments like- "we wouldn't even accept 900 k a week to stay" are a but strong.

Fans like you must detest him mate.

My brother in law Danny wants to literally kill him!:devil:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Meanwhile...................Harry Kane to ManU for 40 Mill.

Another 1 season wonder stripeless hype machine maybe?

Time will tell.


----------



## danwel

DJ X-Ray said:


> Meanwhile...................Harry Kane to ManU for 40 Mill.
> 
> Another 1 season wonder stripeless hype machine maybe?
> 
> Time will tell.


Hmm not sure about the price tag if I'm honest!


----------



## nbray67

danwel said:


> Hmm not sure about the price tag if I'm honest!


Over priced by quite a way but he's certainly one for the future and not, I hope not in terms of England, a 1 season wonder.


----------



## nbray67

DJ X-Ray said:


> Fans like you must detest him mate.
> 
> My brother in law Danny wants to literally kill him!:devil:


The fans detest him, or at least the majority do.

You know you've overstepped the mark when even the *England* fans boo you.

His football career will always be remembered for his contempt shown towards LFC, not something you want to be remembered for at any club.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

danwel said:


> Hmm not sure about the price tag if I'm honest!


Lot of money.

Big gamble.


----------



## danwel

DJ X-Ray said:


> Lot of money.
> 
> Big gamble.


Yeah deffo,


----------



## Kerr

That's the big game just about to start. 

Come on Scotland!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> That's the big game just about to start.
> 
> Come on Scotland!


Haha yeah, watching it mate :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

Wish I hadn't mentioned the game. It's been poor so far. 

End of season and everyone is desperate to get on holiday.

It's the wrong time for important games.


----------



## Kerr

Linesman needs to understand what offside means.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

OMD Armenia's goal was absolutely insane!


----------



## nbray67

DJ X-Ray said:


> OMD Armenia's goal was absolutely insane!


Just seen that strike, stunner!


----------



## bidderman1969

Seems Liverpool want to sign everybody according to the papers, apparently we want Charlie Austin now 

Hhhhmmmm


----------



## Alfieharley1

bidderman1969 said:


> Seems Liverpool want to sign everybody according to the papers, apparently we want Charlie Austin now
> 
> Hhhhmmmm


Wanting all the relegation strikers 
Next they will want Jelavic from hull


----------



## nbray67

bidderman1969 said:


> Seems Liverpool want to sign everybody according to the papers, apparently we want Charlie Austin now
> 
> Hhhhmmmm


Austin and Ings are/were Championship strikers trying to cut it within a better squad. I doubt we'll go for Austin as we opted for Ings.

What we have now is 6 strikers Sturridge, Balo, Lambert, Borini, Origi and now Ings. Can't play them all and the ones who were there last season hardly got a look in so BR needs to offload some of the deadwood that he simply has no intention of playing.

BR needs a 'ready now' striker so I'd never say never that he'd go for Austin but surely the most important position he needs to fill is that CM slot, if not, like Utd the last 2 seasons, it'll stick out like a sore thumb that the CM position is a must in order to build a squad around.

Kovacevic would be ideal but if it was me, I'd be making Delph my preferred CM, he's young, has PL experience, creative, sticks his foot in and scores goals.


----------



## nbray67

If anyone gets to see it, check out Jordan Perez's saves against Germany last night, he's kept that score to less than 20, seriously, he was absolutely peppered but made some truly great saves, saves that would be in the 'world class' bracket if it was a 'known' keeper.

Part time fireman making the likes of Mignolet look second rate!!

http://www.newstalkzb.co.nz/on-demand/video/video-goalie-makes-incredible-saves-in-7-0-loss/


----------



## DJ X-Ray

England will never respect Walcott.

Who the *** is Townsend!

Theo's got Defoe level rating in this setup jeez smh.

It doesn't matter that all these England wide players can dribble or whatever, Walcott's far 
more effective than any of them.


----------



## Kerr

Townsend has had a few good games for England. It is odd choosing him when he's not a first pick at Spurs. 

Rio Ferdinand posed the question earlier if this was the weakest ever bunch of English players?

Like I said yesterday, the season ended three weeks ago for most players. These games are played at the wrong time with players not in the right frame of mind, or top condition. 

The game looked very comfortable for long enough. The goal asks some questions though.


----------



## nbray67

DJ X-Ray said:


> England will never respect Walcott.
> 
> Who the *** is Townsend!
> 
> Theo's got Defoe level rating in this setup jeez smh.
> 
> It doesn't matter that all these England wide players can dribble or whatever, Walcott's far
> more effective than any of them.


He'll be on for Sterling if that tweak in his knee is anything to go by.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Stick Theo on for Townsend and Clyne for Jones, who offers absolutely nothing on the right.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Swop out Jones for Lallana and now it looks like Henderson is at RB
:lol:

I give the fk up.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Wilshere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nbray67

DJ X-Ray said:


> Wilshere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Strike and a half that.

We actually look better with creative players 'playing' football.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

nbray67 said:


> Strike and a half that.
> 
> We actually look better with creative players 'playing' football.


Twas mate.

First international for him.

Gotta take Townsend off, he wouldn't even get in the San Morino team ffs


----------



## nbray67

Even better!


----------



## beetie

That ones far better strike than the 1st


----------



## DJ X-Ray

What a fkin goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dcj

meh,it bobbled


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Dear oh dear.

Oh look, now he brings on Clyne smh


----------



## dcj

Ooh the lucky barstools


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Rooney!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Clyne #1 RB.

Standard


----------



## nbray67

Nice one Jack and Rooney, got me my bets up, England win and BTTS and England win and Rooney to score, made me sweat but there's nowt new there!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

nbray67 said:


> Nice one Jack and Rooney, got me my bets up, England win and BTTS and England win and Rooney to score, made me sweat but there's nowt new there!!


Sweet!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Belarus0-1Spain. - - Silva.

Wonder what level Hleb would have reached had he
just stayed at Arsenal.

Guy was one of the most effortless and natural dribblers i've seen .

Could take on any defender in the world and make him look like a Sunday league player.

Too bad he lacked a bit on his end product.

He messed up going to Barca.

I remember him saying he regretted leaving us when he was playing for Birmingham.

His career just fizzled out.

Prime example of the grass not always being greener.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Coming soon...


----------



## danwel

Not sure what to make of Falcao to Chelsea


----------



## DJ X-Ray

danwel said:


> Not sure what to make of Falcao to Chelsea


Me neither mate.

Thing is, before his injury he was lethal and they have excellent meds so if they can get him back to his former self he'll be devastating.

Came back too early really should have let him fully recover like with Walcott.

Time will tell.

Funny all the Chav supporters who know jack about football who were previously coating him off have suddenly changed their tune.

Could be another Torres though which would be funny :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Wish RM just hurry up and take Aguero.


So we can take Benzema.

WYWF???


----------



## danwel

DJ X-Ray said:


> Wish RM just hurry up and take Aguero.
> 
> So we can take Benzema.
> 
> WYWF???


Nah United need benzema thanks


----------



## danwel

DJ X-Ray said:


> Me neither mate.
> 
> Thing is, before his injury he was lethal and they have excellent meds so if they can get him back to his former self he'll be devastating.
> 
> Came back too early really should have let him fully recover like with Walcott.
> 
> Time will tell.
> 
> Funny all the Chav supporters who know jack about football who were previously coating him off have suddenly changed their tune.
> 
> Could be another Torres though which would be funny :lol:


He was terrible for us last season. Really terrible. Surely he'd play a similar bit part role as second fiddle to costa which is exactly what he said he didn't want to see.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

danwel said:


> He was terrible for us last season. Really terrible. Surely he'd play a similar bit part role as second fiddle to costa which is exactly what he said he didn't want to see.


Yeah, perhaps.

Don't know their intentions, but if they can rebuild him...


----------



## danwel

DJ X-Ray said:


> Yeah, perhaps.
> 
> Don't know their intentions, but if they can rebuild him...


IF they can then they have a very good striker on their hands but it is a very big IF as we won't play week in week out like he has everywhere else


----------



## Kerr

You would think after Torres they would be scared to take another huge risk on a top players recapturing form after dropping off a cliff. 

Curious to see if Jose would really play Costa and Falcao up front together?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

danwel said:


> IF they can then they have a very good striker on their hands but it is a very big IF as we won't play week in week out like he has everywhere else


Surprised he even wants to stay over here still tbh.

Wonder how much he's getting per week.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> You would think after Torres they would be scared to take another huge risk on a top players recapturing form after dropping off a cliff.
> 
> Curious to see if Jose would really play Costa and Falcao up front together?


True.

It's a big gamble.


----------



## alan hanson

its a gamble but i dont think he has much to lose, its a loan deal so no big fee unlike torres dont know if they are paying his wages in full either? more interested to see if they bring in another striker too

if they get him fit and fired up hes Mor is going to look like a master even more so he knows exactly what he's doing.


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> You would think after Torres they would be scared to take another huge risk on a top players recapturing form after dropping off a cliff.
> 
> Curious to see if Jose would really play Costa and Falcao up front together?


The thing with Torres was that he'd just started to recapture his form at LFC after a torrid few months where he was still recovering from niggling injuries that had blighted him that season and the previous seasons and then Chelsea come in and pay silly money for him (based on his form/injuries that season).

He also had Gerrard setting him up week in, week out, something that Chelsea, despite having Lampard, couldn't provide him with. Having the likes of Kuyt and Mascherano in and around him really played to his strengths.

Torres was loved at LFC by the fans and players but when you leave for £50m, you're expected to be hitting the ground running and as soon as he didn't at Chelsea, he was ridiculed by their fans and the media, something which he never shook off or got over mentally. As a LFC fan, it was good to see him fail because anyone who jumps ship halfway through a season deserves all they get when they fail.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

These were also flops when they joined the plastics:

Gianluca Vialli
Tony Cascarino
Chris Sutton
Mateja Kezman
Hernan Crespo


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Koscielny
Hummels
Varane 
Rakitic 
Pedro
Mignolet
Lovren
Callejon
Fernando Llorente
Keylor Navas
Seamus Coleman.


all got married yesterday.


----------



## Kerr

DJ X-Ray said:


> Koscielny
> Hummels
> Varane
> Rakitic
> Pedro
> Mignolet
> Lovren
> Callejon
> Fernando Llorente
> Keylor Navas
> Seamus Coleman.
> 
> all got married yesterday.


That'll be some orgy.

I didn't know they were all like that. :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

A very reliable ITK has said that Cech is now a done deal...
The suspense is killing me!

IF,this does come to fruition, I bet Moureen will regret opening his mouth about the situation.


It's going to haunt him now every time Cech plays well or gets a clean sheet :lol:

He could have played it off like it was nothing and the media won't run with it for the rest of Cech's career.

It's also created some conflict with Abramovitch as its forced him to lay the smack down
and he's not the sort to be questioned.


----------



## taylor8

nbray67 said:


> The thing with Torres was that he'd just started to recapture his form at LFC after a torrid few months where he was still recovering from niggling injuries that had blighted him that season and the previous seasons and then Chelsea come in and pay silly money for him (based on his form/injuries that season).
> 
> He also had Gerrard setting him up week in, week out, something that Chelsea, despite having Lampard, couldn't provide him with. Having the likes of Kuyt and Mascherano in and around him really played to his strengths.
> 
> Torres was loved at LFC by the fans and players but when you leave for £50m, you're expected to be hitting the ground running and as soon as he didn't at Chelsea, he was ridiculed by their fans and the media, something which he never shook off or got over mentally. As a LFC fan, it was good to see him fail because anyone who jumps ship halfway through a season deserves all they get when they fail.


Torres lost his pace thus he had to try adapt his game, something he's noy done that well, watch a good piece by Carragher and neville on him a while back, basically showed what loosing a yard of pace had done to him, will never be the same player again, and doubt he will do very much at Milian next season of he stays there.

Also think Falcao will be the same as he was at united.....a huge flop!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

It's done.

Cech's coming Emirates.

@BobWilsonBWSC has tweeted:

excited about signing of @PetrCech by Arsenal.

A truly great goalkeeper joining a truly great club.




I'd say that's bonafide.


----------



## Kerr

Good signing for Arsenal. 

They needed a top goalie long ago.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> Good signing for Arsenal.
> 
> They needed a top goalie long ago.


True enough mate.

Think Ospina is off to Fenerbache, shame really, i like him.

Wenger getting ruthless.

I'd have perhaps loaned out Chesney and kept Ospina, but I don't think he's about sitting on benches and I think he's too good for that anyway to be quite honest.


----------



## danwel

Very good signing!


----------



## nbray67

Finally, it looks like we've signed a decent player!!

BREAKING: LIVERPOOL AGREE FIRMINO DEAL

Sky sources understand that Liverpool have agreed a deal with Hoffenheim for forward Roberto Firmino.

The Anfield side have been looking to strengthen their attacking options and it looks the 23-year-old Brazilian international could be on his way.

Formerly with Figueirense, Firmino can play anywhere across the front three, and is currently on Copa America duty with Brazil.


----------



## kh904

Tbh I don't know anything about Firmino, but hopefully he'll be better than what we currently have


----------



## bidderman1969

me neither, but looks promising, hope he delivers on the hype


----------



## Clancy

Hopefully he's good for Liverpool, would be good to see them competing in the top games again next season


----------



## DJ X-Ray

kh904 said:


> Tbh I don't know anything about Firmino, but hopefully he'll be better than what we currently have


He's a good player.

Different level than what you have bought so far.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

https://vine.co/v/eJMarnYJUVZ


----------



## DJ X-Ray

CECH'S A GUNNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B17BLG

DJ X-Ray said:


> CECH'S A GUNNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


RIP his career


----------



## DJ X-Ray

B17BLG said:


> RIP his career


----------



## alan hanson

just what arsenal needed, no brainer for pretty much any club except chelsea in the prem with their first choice, cech is one of the best. you can undertsand why mor didnt want him to go to a rival.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

alan hanson said:


> just what arsenal needed, no brainer for pretty much any club except chelsea in the prem with their first choice, cech is one of the best. you can undertsand why mor didnt want him to go to a rival.


Yeah exactly.

2nd/3rd best in the world afaic, just hoping Wenger doesn't stop there because we still need a ST and backup DM.
Gotta give Abramovitch his due for allowing to Cech to choose, that's gonna cause some friction between him and Moureen for sure.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Well well well never saw that sacking!

In guessing something has been said or gone on behind the scenes due to the incident with his son.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Alfieharley1 said:


> Well well well never saw that sacking!
> 
> In guessing something has been said or gone on behind the scenes due to the incident with his son.


Perhaps it's a culmination of things.

More than likely due to his behaviour last season


----------



## Alfieharley1

DJ X-Ray said:


> Perhaps it's a culmination of things.
> 
> More than likely due to his behaviour last season


Maybe but I definetly thing it will be linked to his son.

Hmm so who will we have next? We have also just signed the Asia Striker.


----------



## Kerr

They were trying to get him out the door during the season from things I read. 

His son's behaviour wouldn't have helped the relationship between him and the club either.


----------



## Overdoser

Any thoughts on who will manage Leicester?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Allardyce


----------



## Alfieharley1

now that is a very good shout - Id be happy with big sam


----------



## Overdoser

Allardyce would be good I reckon. Anyone but Redknapp that's for sure.


----------



## Kerr

Neil Lennon is the bookies favourite.


----------



## Kerr

Liverpool signed Nathaniel Clyne for £12.5M. 

Liverpool need a good season now with the money spent and players bought, or Rogers will be out. 

They've certainly gave him money to spend, plus the wages for Milner.


----------



## alan hanson

They did last year too, i think he would have gone but there was no oneto choose and plus they didnt want to pay him off and then have to pay someone else.

Certainly is crunhc time which having said all that liverpool and spurs objectives will be to try and get champs football..........

Neither of them will regardless what they spend the top 4 have been buying well and big so the gaps only going to get bigger. Top finish this year i think will b eth tightest its even been all 4 could and will have a say i wouldnt like to pick a winner, recon injuries will have the biggest say


----------



## bidderman1969

more impressed with the signings this summer than last tbh, and have to chop some deadwood out too, couple more good signings and we should feel better for the forthcoming season


----------



## kh904

Kerr said:


> Liverpool signed Nathaniel Clyne for £12.5M.
> 
> Liverpool need a good season now with the money spent and players bought, or Rogers will be out.
> 
> They've certainly gave him money to spend, plus the wages for Milner.


I get the feeling that Rogers isn't having the final say in the buys. 
My guess is that a few of the new additions are just business investments and will not see the first team for a good while ie Gomez.

I think Rogers (despite some of the flaws he has), will take the blame for things that are going on that he's not responsible for,


----------



## nbray67

Scweinsteiger to Utd looks like it's happening. Any thoughts danwel?

He's what Utd needed 2 seasons ago but I reckon that's a damn good buy if it goes thru.


----------



## danwel

nbray67 said:


> Scweinsteiger to Utd looks like it's happening. Any thoughts danwel?
> 
> He's what Utd needed 2 seasons ago but I reckon that's a damn good buy if it goes thru.


I think it's a very very good signing. As you said he's what we needed a couple seasons ago. He has had his injury problems last season so hopefully we can overcome them. The fact there's so much outrage at bayern says it all.

I'd still like to see united get schneiderlin as he is a longer term prospect. It's defenders we need plus a striker although there's talk of Depay playing up front.


----------



## nbray67

danwel said:


> I think it's a very very good signing. As you said he's what we needed a couple seasons ago. He has had his injury problems last season so hopefully we can overcome them. The fact there's so much outrage at bayern says it all.
> 
> I'd still like to see united get schneiderlin as he is a longer term prospect. It's defenders we need plus a striker although there's talk of Depay playing up front.


Yeah, defenders for sure, especially if De Gea does go (best keeper in the Prem last season imo). Evans may be going so there's a definite gap to fill even if he stays.

Strikers are tougher to recruit as nobody wants to sell, or if they do, it's big money being called for.


----------



## danwel

nbray67 said:


> Yeah, defenders for sure, especially if De Gea does go (best keeper in the Prem last season imo). Evans may be going so there's a definite gap to fill even if he stays.
> 
> Strikers are tougher to recruit as nobody wants to sell, or if they do, it's big money being called for.


Evans is no big loss. Read that Real Madrid won't bid on athletico's otemdi (spelling) if we want him!


----------



## beetie

Casillas has gone to porto, so I think de gea will be gone.
Man utd are still in for schneiderlin apparently, and have just snapped up Italy right back Darmian.

Massive thumbs up to Delph, doesn't care about the money and doesn't want to sit on the bench. So has rejected the move to man city


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Cabaye to Palace.

That's a good signing right there.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Arsenal Lacazette back on.

Also linked with Johnny Evans?!

Kindly eff off!


----------



## nbray67

I wonder what City fans think to the signing of Sterling for a jaw dropping £49m? Your thoughts dcj?

Yeah, Cabaye is a quality buy indeed, I'd have him in the LFC squad without a doubt. I admire Delph's loyalty but without offending Villa fans, that's a lot of rebuilding needed to make it one of the more fancied teams in the PL. If they lose Benteke then that is surely a huge step backwards is it not???

Utd will be pretty solid in midfield once Schneiderlin arrives, getting a commanding CB has got to be there biggest priority right now because if De Gea does go, they'll be a bit light at the back.

I just hope we bag a quality forward in the coming days as I see us now reverting to a traditional back 4 now that we have Clyne onboard.


----------



## bidderman1969

Good riddance to the little s………… oik, hope he warms the bench, glad to see the back of him, agreed we now need a top striker, not sure Benteke is the one though


----------



## dcj

Sterling could(and really needs to be )a great improvement to the team.Glad we stood our ground and didn't pay the full asking price though.:lol: 
It'll be interesting to see how Pellegrini sets the team out now though,as I don't see Navas dropping out but we have a wealth of attacking talent to work with yet still haven't signed any defensive players(which we need) unless I've missed something. Just heard United have signed Schweinsteiger from Bayern too, a player I've long admired and would've been a great signing. If they all gel then they're going to be serious contenders for the title. If things stay as they are at City I see us just playing for CL qualification. 
Anyone else think this close season is dragging?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

49 mil for potential? 

Not exactly far off 50 lol.

Knew City would buy him, i called that ages ago.

Probably best fit.

So, so glad we didn't go for him.

He will take Navas's spot.


----------



## dcj

DJ X-Ray said:


> 49 mil for potential?
> 
> Not exactly far off 50 lol.
> 
> Knew City would buy him, i called that ages ago.
> 
> Probably best fit.
> 
> So, so glad we didn't go for him.
> 
> He will take Navas's spot.


Guessing you missed me being ironic re the price tag. Yes its too much as always,but seems to be the way with English players nowadays. £7m more than Ozil who if you're honest hasn't lived up to his price tag.id rather have kept Milner instead.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dcj said:


> Guessing you missed me being ironic re the price tag. Yes its too much as always,but seems to be the way with English players nowadays. £7m more than Ozil who if you're honest hasn't lived up to his price tag.id rather have kept Milner instead.


Mangala 42 million.

Nuff said.

Lol Ozil and Sterling in the same sentence, you should take up stand up comedy.

Tired of explaining Ozil's qualitys to people.

Ozil is a silent assasin.

This isn't Fifa on a PlayStation.

If you don't get it then i guess you won't ever understand.

So much for your youth academy, just another
nail in the coffin of any Youngster currently
sat in their reserves.

But that's none of my business.

In actual fact, it's clubs such as yours that pay this English hype tax that creates such an atmosphere.


----------



## Alfieharley1

I've to agree .

I really prefer Ozil over Sterling.
The guy has so much more to his game and control the tempo. What he does on & off the ball is a lot more than the over priced Sterling. (Liverpool have always overpriced there players but in the end get there dolla they want)


----------



## dcj

Mangala was £32m and overpriced at that, don't remember saying I rated him???. I wasn't comparing Sterling and Ozil either ,my point was any player whatever the fee has the potential to be great in the Prem,but it doesn't always pay off. Falcao or Di Maria two more prime examples. Lets not pretend that City are the only club who don't use their youth team enough either.


----------



## alan hanson

Its a good point ref the city youth set up i thought they were doing well, they have certainly spent millions on facililites which by the looks of things is to grow talent to sell, tough call owners saying you must win trophies its having the balls to introduce the odd kid into it thats what makes a manager special and different from the rest.

For sterling to be a good buy you'd have to win at least 2 trophies on being either the league or champs which im not sure they will win either

lessons learnt from suarez dont go a spaz all the money away

where did you read evans linked with arsenal surely a wind up, see higuian is being linked with a few clubs would fit in most sides.


----------



## nbray67

DJ X-Ray said:


> This isn't Fifa on a PlayStation.
> 
> If you don't get it then i guess you won't ever understand.


Bit harsh that DJ towards dcj. He was speaking hypothetically in his quotes in terms of big money players not exactly hitting it off in the PL. Ozil hasn't had the best start for the money he was bought for but then again, plenty of last season's big buys have been shocking, LFC bear witness to that.

Is Ozil a better player than Sterling? Can't really comment as they are both very different players, when Ozil is played in a similar rule to Couthino then he's class. As we know, he's not always played where he excels. As for Sterling, good on his day, not many last season or the season before but he's not a class player.

City have bought what they hope will be an investment art 20yrs old. Value wise, we set a price City had to pay which they did, £25m+ more than his current value based on form.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

alan hanson said:


> Its a good point ref the city youth set up i thought they were doing well, they have certainly spent millions on facililites which by the looks of things is to grow talent to sell, tough call owners saying you must win trophies its having the balls to introduce the odd kid into it thats what makes a manager special and different from the rest.
> 
> For sterling to be a good buy you'd have to win at least 2 trophies on being either the league or champs which im not sure they will win either
> 
> lessons learnt from suarez dont go a spaz all the money away
> 
> where did you read evans linked with arsenal surely a wind up, see higuian is being linked with a few clubs would fit in most sides.


www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football/...n-Manchester-United-defender-Jonny-Evans.html

Hopefully it's just BS.

Good business from Pool ,49 mil for a player who has no stripes.

Not denying he has ability, if he can click with Aguero like he did with Suarez they could be pretty formidable.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

nbray67 said:


> Bit harsh that DJ towards dcj. He was speaking hypothetically in his quotes in terms of big money players not exactly hitting it off in the PL. Ozil hasn't had the best start for the money he was bought for but then again, plenty of last season's big buys have been shocking, LFC bear witness to that.
> 
> Is Ozil a better player than Sterling? Can't really comment as they are both very different players, when Ozil is played in a similar rule to Couthino then he's class. As we know, he's not always played where he excels. As for Sterling, good on his day, not many last season or the season before but he's not a class player.
> 
> City have bought what they hope will be an investment art 20yrs old. Value wise, we set a price City had to pay which they did, £25m+ more than his current value based on form.


What's harsh about it?

Ozil was mentioned for what reason.

Did i bring him up?

Can't class him as a flop, he does what he does better than anyone afaic, if peeps can't see that check his stats.


----------



## bidderman1969

Liverpool need to spend the Sterling money on a quality proven striker, end of


----------



## dcj

Ozil was brought up as an example from your club,DJ. If a United fan had said anything then Di Maria would get a mention,or Chelsea Torres. Not sure why fans are targeted when it's not us choosing players and deciding prices. That's why I stated Sterling needs to be an improvement,didn't realise I had to type for that price for it to be understood.
As for the Playstation comment,not offended as it's something I've said myself about.City before. But the Arabs aren't going away anytime soon so we may as well get used to being the only club that's trying to buy the league in the history of football.


----------



## danwel

Ozil in my opinion is not the same player that he was at Real Madrid. He seems to have gone downhill although DJ may disagree


----------



## Wilco

danwel said:


> Ozil in my opinion is not the same player that he was at Real Madrid. He seems to have gone downhill although DJ may disagree


Maybe its just easier with world class players surrounding you. See also Di Maria. That's not a dig btw I'm a Utd supporter too but he's been average at best for us so far. That said he'll probably be at PSG or Bayern this time next week so hey ho if it means we get Cavani or Muller that'll do nicely.


----------



## Clancy

Begovic is a good sign for us 

God I hope Falcao comes back into form and clicks with Costa and doesn't just become the new torres


----------



## Wilco

Begovic is a top signing! I wanted him at utd where he would actually get a game though lol


----------



## Clancy

Yeah does seem odd on his part to come to us, he's still young and he will rarely get a game at Chelsea 

But I'm not gonna moan at having another top goalie on standby. Would of loved cech to stay but he's just way to good to see on the bench, would rather see him playing elsewhere


----------



## danwel

Wilco said:


> Maybe its just easier with world class players surrounding you. See also Di Maria. That's not a dig btw I'm a Utd supporter too but he's been average at best for us so far. That said he'll probably be at PSG or Bayern this time next week so hey ho if it means we get Cavani or Muller that'll do nicely.


Yeah Di Maria hasn't been great and I honestly see him leaving


----------



## Alfieharley1

What does everyone think to leicesters new manager? Stay up or back to the championship we go?


----------



## Wilco

Pearson back in by January, you'll be fine Sam. (It'll be close though)


----------



## Alfieharley1

Wilco said:


> Pearson back in by January, you'll be fine Sam. (It'll be close though)


I'm thinking it will be close . Very mixed feelings . I was hoping instead we got the Dutch Manager or even Peter Schmeical.

Let's see what signings we have coming in now. But he hasn't been linked with anyone really for a few years in a proper league.

Let's hope he plays the team Pearson played which got us the results.

You have for a very good signing today there Pete. Looks like ou definetly have another aswell


----------



## Wilco

We'll be signing at least two more. Otamendi plus one other. Bale isn't out of the question yet and if that happens Aguero might be on the move too. Crazy times at utd tbh.


----------



## beetie

danwel said:


> Yeah Di Maria hasn't been great and I honestly see him leaving


I hope he stays, he is world class. He started brilliantly, then once his house got burgled with his family still in there, he went down hill.
But I think that would shake me up.

I think some of the signings by most of the club's have been brilliant.
Clyne to Liverpool for not a lot.
Trippier to spurs for only a few million 
Milner on a free.
Darmian, depay, schweinsteiger, and schneidelin to Utd, although more are needed.
Cech, a world class keeper,to arsenal for peanuts

And then there's man city the only good/brilliant signing they looked to make, Delph for 8m, and he doesn't even want to go there.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dcj said:


> Ozil was brought up as an example from your club,DJ. If a United fan had said anything then Di Maria would get a mention,or Chelsea Torres. Not sure why fans are targeted when it's not us choosing players and deciding prices. That's why I stated Sterling needs to be an improvement,didn't realise I had to type for that price for it to be understood.
> As for the Playstation comment,not offended as it's something I've said myself about.City before. But the Arabs aren't going away anytime soon so we may as well get used to being the only club that's trying to buy the league in the history of football.


Fair enough dcj, i get you.

On reflection my post does seem a bit snappy and for that i'm sorry.

Monday morning etc which doesn't excuse it.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Ranieri? Didn't see that coming.

Experienced, but not sure on him.

Begovic> benchwarming.


----------



## Wilco

DJ X-Ray said:


> Ranieri? Didn't see that coming.
> 
> Experienced, but not sure on him.
> 
> Begovic> benchwarming.


Great back up keeper to be fair. Which of the three Arsenal keepers is most likely to go dj?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Wilco said:


> Great back up keeper to be fair. Which of the three Arsenal keepers is most likely to go dj?


Yeah Begovitch is good,just can't see him getting any game time at Chelski.

With regards to Arsenal, i'd ship out Chesney on loan and keep Ospina, but he's too good for the bench and not sure he will have that.


----------



## Overdoser

Disappointed in Ranieri tbh..would've preferred Big Sam to help consolidate Premier League status. Lets see how it goes.


----------



## bidderman1969

i think Ranieri is ok, didn't do bad with Chelsea


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Perhaps Neil Lennon would have been good.

Not sure on Ranieri, time will tell.

He'll attract names though no doubt.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I see that the Merseyside Police are on the case because of the racial abuse and threats to Sterling and his daughter on Twitter smh

How low can you go? 

Hope they catch the assholes!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

RVP offski to Fenerbache, was it worth it for one season? 

The grass isn't always greener.

Look at you now hahaha.

Enjoy you ****.


----------



## alan hanson

sorry maybe miss reading it are you saying it wasnt worth joining utd?


----------



## m1pui

alan hanson said:


> sorry maybe miss reading it are you saying it wasnt worth joining utd?


I was thinking that. He went, got his PL medal to go alongside the FA Cup one. I'm sure in his mind he wanted a CL medal too, but it is what it is. He could've stayed and got nothing or helped **** pull off a treble. We'll never know, but he got something he wanted ultimately.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

alan hanson said:


> sorry maybe miss reading it are you saying it wasnt worth joining utd?


Was it worth leaving us imo no.

Yeah he won couple trophies but he was a one season wonder.

Now he's going Turkey.

Olivier Giroud for Arsenal: 58 Goals
28 Assists 3 Trophies Van Persie for
Manchester United: 57 Goals 19
Assists 2 Trophies


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Ok, in simple terms.

PL medal=career nose-dived.


----------



## m1pui

You makes your choices...

I think he'd rather look back and see a PL than 2 more FA's. In the best respect to Gerrard, I'm sure he wishes he could trade one of his FA or League Cup medals for the one he's missing.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

m1pui said:


> You makes your choices...
> 
> I think he'd rather look back and see a PL than 2 more FA's. In the best respect to Gerrard, I'm sure he wishes he could trade one of his FA or League Cup medals for the one he's missing.


Yeah but m1, Gerrard has had a rich career and is a legend in football.

RVP isn't.

Fair enough he single handedly won ManUre the title,

but that was it.

Arsenal- Manchester United- Fenerbache.

1 x Premier League (2012-13, Man Utd)
2 x Premier League Golden Boot (2011-12
Arsenal, 2012-13 Man Utd)
1 x FA Cup (2005, Arsenal
1 x PFA Player of the Year (2011-12 Arsenal)
49 goals for Holland
132 goals for Arsenal
58 goals for Manchester United
2010 World Cup runner-up.


----------



## m1pui

But at 31, as a striker, he wasn't likely to be making another step up as far as a club transfer goes.

RVP is brilliant, but would never have become a legend, even if he'd stayed at Arsenal. He was never going to be another Henry or Bergkamp so it's just about putting the right medals and pictures in the cabinet.

It's a difficult one. Perhaps Arsene would've wanted to get rid of him before now to bring in a bigger name. Maybe Arsenal would've won nothing at all if he'd stayed.


----------



## kh904

Anyone see Henderson's flick/cross for Lallana's goal?

What a beauty!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

m1pui said:


> But at 31, as a striker, he wasn't likely to be making another step up as far as a club transfer goes.
> 
> RVP is brilliant, but would never have become a legend, even if he'd stayed at Arsenal. He was never going to be another Henry or Bergkamp so it's just about putting the right medals and pictures in the cabinet.
> 
> It's a difficult one. Perhaps Arsene would've wanted to get rid of him before now to bring in a bigger name. Maybe Arsenal would've won nothing at all if he'd stayed.


I can see it from all sides, but i feel he was looking to spearhead Manure for 'many years'his words, but it didn't happen.

Who knows what would have happened if he'd have stayed with us, PL medal aside his best years were with us afaic.


----------



## dcj

DJ X-Ray said:


> Ok, in simple terms.
> 
> PL medal=career nose-dived.[Quote}
> 
> To be fair,David Moyes didn't really help matters.Fergie wasn't really bothered about what happened once he'd won his last title.


----------



## beetie

dcj said:


> DJ X-Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, in simple terms.
> 
> PL medal=career nose-dived.[Quote}
> 
> To be fair,David Moyes didn't really help matters.Fergie wasn't really bothered about what happened once he'd won his last title.
> 
> 
> 
> And injuries came back.
> 
> Ultimately he wanted to win a premier league medal before it was too late. Which he did and now he's winding down his career, even if it might not be by choice.
Click to expand...


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dcj said:


> DJ X-Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, in simple terms.
> 
> PL medal=career nose-dived.[Quote}
> 
> To be fair,David Moyes didn't really help matters.Fergie wasn't really bothered about what happened once he'd won his last title.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah true.
> 
> I think Fergie leaving hurt him and he seemed to go on a downward spiral after that.
Click to expand...


----------



## DJ X-Ray

beetie said:


> dcj said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And injuries came back.*
> 
> Ultimately he wanted to win a premier league medal before it was too late. Which he did and now he's winding down his career, even if it might not be by choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah was never the same.
> 
> Don't think he's too happy with LVG though, i think RVP thought he had plans for him after the WC.
Click to expand...


----------



## beetie

DJ X-Ray said:


> beetie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah was never the same.
> 
> Don't think he's too happy with LVG though, i think RVP thought he had plans for him after the WC.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, van persie pushed for van gaal to be man utd manager but it didn't work out in his favour.
> 
> On a side note. At work we are doing some frames for the Emirates, for the new season. For shirts and posters etc.
Click to expand...


----------



## alan hanson

DJ X-Ray said:


> dcj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah true.
> 
> I think Fergie leaving hurt him and he seemed to go on a downward spiral after that.
> 
> 
> 
> DID YOU SEE RIO'S POST, WHEN FERGIE SAID HE WAS LEAVING EVERYONE WAS DOWN BUT HE SAID VAN PERSIE HEAD DOWN AND SHOOK HIS HEAD SAID HE TOOK IT THE HARDEST OUT OF EVERYONE
> 
> apologies for capps
Click to expand...


----------



## DJ X-Ray

beetie said:


> DJ X-Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, van persie pushed for van gaal to be man utd manager but it didn't work out in his favour.
> 
> *On a side note. At work we are doing some frames for the Emirates, for the new season. For shirts and posters etc.*
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.
> 
> Don't be getting no sabotage thoughts now beetie haha
Click to expand...


----------



## DJ X-Ray

alan hanson said:


> DJ X-Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> DID YOU SEE RIO'S POST, WHEN FERGIE SAID HE WAS LEAVING EVERYONE WAS DOWN BUT HE SAID VAN PERSIE HEAD DOWN AND SHOOK HIS HEAD SAID HE TOOK IT THE HARDEST OUT OF EVERYONE
> 
> apologies for capps
> 
> 
> 
> Lol just saw his Twitter
Click to expand...


----------



## beetie

DJ X-Ray said:


> beetie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.
> 
> Don't be getting no sabotage thoughts now beetie haha
> 
> 
> 
> It had crossed my mind. The worst thing is we are quoting for Liverpool now.
> 
> I take it arsenal used to be called 'royal arsenal' because that's on one of the old team posters.
Click to expand...


----------



## DJ X-Ray

beetie said:


> DJ X-Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> It had crossed my mind. The worst thing is we are quoting for Liverpool now.
> 
> I take it arsenal used to be called 'royal arsenal' because that's on one of the old team posters.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep you're right mate we was.
> 
> Originally in 1886 we were based in Woolwich, South London and were called Dial Square by the workers in the ammunition factory who formed us.
> 
> Then, as you say, Royal Arsenal and eventually just Arsenal.
> 
> We are also the only club that has a tube station named after us.
> 
> Just thought i'd mention that to further add to your boredom mate lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Overdoser

Looks like LFC are triggering the release clause for Benteke...


----------



## nbray67

Overdoser said:


> Looks like LFC are triggering the release clause for Benteke...


Just read that, Sky Bet stopped taking bets on it and were as low as 1/20 that he would be signing.

Wed eve they had Utd as fav's to sign him, that seems to have scared Ian Ayre into action and finally agree the £32.5m buyout clause.

He's a brute of a player with a cracking record in the PL over the last few seasons but that's with a team who play to his strengths by getting plenty of crosses in which we simply don't do. Anyone remember A. Carroll who BR said didn't fit his style of football, very similar except that Benteke is not injury prone although Carroll had a much better touch. Benteke's passing is absolutely abysmal, something that we pride ourselves on.

Potential £32.5m gamble??? Most definitely but his prowess and PL record at only 24 make him a bit of steal, *IF* LFC can play to his strengths!!


----------



## m1pui

I so wanted Carroll to work out for you's lot. Even when he was at Newcastle, I had a bit of a soft spot for him. He always looked like he had the potential to do something good, but I think the pony tail and terrible facial hair were just canny endearing :lol:


----------



## Spoony

Gentlemen, Gtechniq have suggested we run a fantasy football league and have offered a prize. I've not sounded out any other traders yet. I will edit the first post to update details.

http://fantasy.premierleague.com/
Code to join this league: 329145-87079


----------



## danwel

Joined mate


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Linked with Benzema again.

I believe we would put in a serious challenge with a guy of that quality.

Love this to happen and him to reunite with the mighty Ozil.

Depends on loads of different factors though.

40m + 10m in add-ons for Benzema and 17m
for Krychowiak and we're absolutely ballin.


----------



## bidderman1969

link up well with Sanchez?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

bidderman1969 said:


> link up well with Sanchez?


Sure he would Bidz.

Just rumours atm though mate.

Have to see what Rafa decides to do.


----------



## gtechpete

bidderman1969 said:


> Gtech have kindly offered to support it with a prize. So there is something to play for!
> 
> http://fantasy.premierleague.com/


How could we not after how much fun we all had last time around 

I just joined the league. Although needing a tweak or two now that Downing is off! :lol:


----------



## Alfieharley1

I'm in!


----------



## dcj

beetie said:


> Massive thumbs up to Delph, doesn't care about the money and doesn't want to sit on the bench. So has rejected the move to man city


He's changed his mind.&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56834;

Got to laugh at Micky 10 Club Quinns angry opinion of Delph. No loyalty in football. Not a word against Benteke going to Liverpool (football club,don't forget its Liverpool Football Club&#55357;&#56833.


----------



## nbray67

I bet Delph as changed his mind because Benteke jumped ship.

He did say he would stay as the club was 'rebuilding' but losing Benteke, the guy who kind of single handedly, kept them up, kind of tells Delph that's a demolition of a club and most certainly not a rebuild.

As the Club Captain, playing every game showing great form against much better opponents got him the call up to the England squad, hopefully for England's sake, he doesn't become a bench warmer at City


----------



## beetie

Disappointed he changed his mind. Must be because they have sold one of their better players in benteke, as said.

From city's point of view its a great signing. And in my opinion one hell of a bargain at 8m.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Haha U-turn of the year.

Cheap from City's point of view bagging an English player.

Needs to make an impact straight away.

Not sure he's good enough.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Arsenal 3-1 Everton.

Well we're the Singapore Cup Champions (or whatever it's called).

edit*Asia Cup.

Don't think Everton were expecting us to be so sharp pre-season ,they looked pretty shook of us and didn't really have many answers.

Stupid mistake by Ox gifting them.

Good finish Barkley, although Cech was out of position.

Weird seeing him in an Arsenal shirt.

He done well overall though with some good punches and saves.

Loveliness from Santi, decent goals from Theo and my boy Ozil.

New home kit is gorgeous, gold away even better.








Dat 1 game 1 cup ratio.

COYG!!!


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Spoony said:


> Gentlemen, Gtechniq have suggested we run a fantasy football league and have offered a prize. I've not sounded out any other traders yet. I will edit the first post to update details.
> 
> http://fantasy.premierleague.com/
> Code to join this league: 329145-87079


I'm in


----------



## Outshone

Spoony said:


> Gentlemen, Gtechniq have suggested we run a fantasy football league and have offered a prize. I've not sounded out any other traders yet. I will edit the first post to update details.
> 
> http://fantasy.premierleague.com/
> Code to join this league: 329145-87079


Joined...:wave:


----------



## nbray67

I'm in for the FF.

Can't do any worse than last season I suppose, and before anyones say's, I'm on about my FF tally, not my teams PL performance!!


----------



## Outshone

Outshone said:


> Joined...:wave:


Just checked to make sure...found I'm in TWO DW leagues, both with the same league name?????? :lol:

One has 21 competing teams, the other just 7 so far.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Angel Di Maria to PSG, according to an ITK.

Benteke to Liverpool is also BS, says Rodgers...
but then i suppose he would wouldn't he.

Not a player i rate personally.

Don't think he's good enough tbh.


----------



## nbray67

DJ X-Ray said:


> Angel Di Maria to PSG, according to an ITK.
> 
> Benteke to Liverpool is also BS, says Rodgers...
> but then i suppose he would wouldn't he.
> 
> Not a player i rate personally.
> 
> Don't think he's good enough tbh.


42 goals in 88 PL games in the last 3 seasons is not a bad return for a bottom to mid table team so he's definitely good enough.

Only good enough if you play to his strengths though but definitely good enough.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

nbray67 said:


> 42 goals in 88 PL games in the last 3 seasons is not a bad return for a bottom to mid table team so he's definitely good enough.
> 
> Only good enough if you play to his strengths though but definitely good enough.


Well i don't think he is very good. Never
impressed me once playing for Belgium (a
team that actually dominates matches unlike
Aston Villa) and he isn't even a bargain
either at 32 mil( and yes, i know he's only 24).

Stop the supply of crosses to him and he's useless.

Doesn't hunt, hold up play fairly weak too.

Fair enough if you like him, but i wouldn't want him
personally for us

Similar style to Giroud, but not as good.


----------



## Alfieharley1

I think benteke is going to be hit or miss.

I think you need someone like Jamie Vardy lol.

I


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I see Moureen has got his eye on Stones, which has wound up the Everton massive.

Good player.

1 of only 2 that i would, take from the Toffees.

Probably best if he stayed another year at Goodison imo.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

40 million bid accepted for Benzema, according to some agent guy on Twatter.

Apparently- "his agent is in talks with Arsenal".


----------



## Spoony

Outshone said:


> Just checked to make sure...found I'm in TWO DW leagues, both with the same league name?????? :lol:
> 
> One has 21 competing teams, the other just 7 so far.


Not sure why there would be two on that one joining code


----------



## Clancy

Spoony said:


> Not sure why there would be two on that one joining code


Code put me straight into the league, bout 7 people so far ? Just done my team


----------



## nbray67

Spoony said:


> Not sure why there would be two on that one joining code


The one I'm in for DW has approx 20+ members in there already. I take it that this is the right one and just last season's league renewed??


----------



## Clancy

nbray67 said:


> The one I'm in for DW has approx 20+ members in there already. I take it that this is the right one and just last season's league renewed??


Maybe there is 2 leagues then, the one it put me in didn't have meant people only showed one league of that code though


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Done deal: Szczesny will join Roma on season-loan 

Jovetic to Inter Milan is close.

£11m plus bonuses.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Real2-0Man City.

Benzema,Ronaldo.

Delph carried off.

Sterling getting booed every touch.

Even this far away.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

3-1 now ( Pepe).
Toure ( Pen).


----------



## bidderman1969

oh dear Man City,


----------



## Kerr

Scotland and England in the same world cup qualifying group. :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Emirates Cup:Arsenal 6-0 Lyon


Niceness at the Emirates today.

Just a friendly, but some really beautiful pure football that only WE can provide.

Absolutely smashed Lyon out the water.

DAT gold kit effect.

Some fantastic team goals and good displays from some of our academy youngsters(Iwobi stand-out).

Always good to see.

Ramsey-Ozil GOAT partnership, it just works.


I love the fact that the 6 goals have come
from 6 different players:
Giroud
Ramsey
Ozil
Iwobi
Ox
Cazorla

More of the same tomorrow.

COYG!!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> Scotland and England in the same world cup qualifying group. :lol:


Haha yes mate.

Group A= Group of death.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

bidderman1969 said:


> oh dear Man City,


Chelski even worse, getting caned 4-2 by the Red Bull reserves :lol:


----------



## Kerr

DJ X-Ray said:


> Haha yes mate.
> 
> Group A= Group of death.


It's another very favorable draw for England.

Is it just me, but does England seem to play Slovakia and Slovenia a lot?


----------



## Spoony

nbray67 said:


> The one I'm in for DW has approx 20+ members in there already. I take it that this is the right one and just last season's league renewed??


Different league. New one.


----------



## nbray67

Spoony said:


> Different league. New one.


In the new one now along with only half a dozen others or so. The other DW one still shows 20+ members, is that last season's lot and not actually up and running Spoony?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> It's another very favorable draw for England.
> 
> Is it just me, but does England seem to play Slovakia and Slovenia a lot?


Yeah, can't grumble with the draw, but no doubt England will bottle it again.

Slovakia are not doing too bad in the Euro qualifiers atm actually.


----------



## Spoony

nbray67 said:


> In the new one now along with only half a dozen others or so. The other DW one still shows 20+ members, is that last season's lot and not actually up and running Spoony?


That's correct. Not sure who administered it all last season but not all up and running.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Dat 2 games 2 trophies ratio


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Ha Mourinho chatting rubbish again.

Moaning about clubs, including us about spending?!

Is he for real?

Chelsea FC, a product of financial doping and probably the most privileged manager in Football complaing about money spent on Sanchez, Chambers and Ozil.

Lol not sure if serious.

He said "do the maths", ok:

3 years spending CFC = £234.259 m
3 years spending AFC = £148.2m


We won't mention the fact that since Abramovitch took this, average English Football Club over 10 yrs ago that they have spent over £2.4 bn and not brought through one single English talent from their "Academy".

Which most clubs around the world would aspire to.



But that's none of my business.


----------



## Clancy

Yeah not sure what he was getting at with the spending thing lol 

Was funny reading his reply to benitez wife though


----------



## beetie

DJ X-Ray said:


> Ha Mourinho chatting rubbish again.
> 
> Moaning about clubs, including us about spending?!
> 
> Is he for real?
> 
> Chelsea FC, a product of financial doping and probably the most privileged manager in Football complaing about money spent on Sanchez, Chambers and Ozil.
> 
> Lol not sure if serious.
> 
> He said "do the maths", ok:
> 
> 3 years spending CFC = £234.259 m
> 3 years spending AFC = £148.2m
> 
> We won't mention the fact that since Abramovitch took this, average English Football Club over 10 yrs ago that they have spent over £2.4 bn and not brought through one single English talent from their "Academy".
> 
> Which most clubs around the world would aspire to.
> 
> But that's none of my business.


It does make you laugh.

Atleast some clubs have gone about it the correct way, by spending what they earn rather than having a rich owner.

Examples being 
Arsenal,
Liverpool,
Manchester United

Plus with the financial fair play rules Chelsea can't throw so much money around anymore, nor Man City. I suppose a bit of credit has to go to City for building an amazing youth set up for future stars, remains to be seen how well it works.


----------



## ianFRST

the "original" DW fantasy thread is still active, as i renew it every year.

it will automatically join you back into this league if you have been in it before

code for that is -

357274-94312


----------



## Spoony

ianFRST said:


> the "original" DW fantasy thread is still active, as i renew it every year.
> 
> it will automatically join you back into this league if you have been in it before
> 
> code for that is -
> 
> 357274-94312


Thanks for adding confusion to this... I've got a league up and running and people have joined. Not really sure the best course of action.


----------



## Kev_mk3

and im in


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Just to add a bit more confusion haha I have started a sun dream team mini league too if anybody would like to join?


----------



## ianFRST

Spoony said:


> Thanks for adding confusion to this... I've got a league up and running and people have joined. Not really sure the best course of action.


keep with the original one i say. its been running for 6 full seasons, so has 6 years worth of DW members join. i think it had 75+ teams in the league last year

some one usually comes up with a sponsor for winning it too


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Finally Wenger has beaten Maureen.

Good triumphs over evil.

Wasn't even at our best.

Enjoyed that gutted look on his and Terry's face when they had to stand there and watch us lift the silver.



















Dat 3 game 3 trophy ratio.


----------



## vek

I enjoyed arsene showing a lovely drop of the shoulder swerve to avoid touching skin with a snake


----------



## bidderman1969

only 5 days to go........


----------



## Outshone

I can see Arsenal winning the title this year, also....Rangers will romp the Championship under Mark Warburton securing the Scottish Cup to boot and European football next season.

Oops sorry carried away there...it's the Premier League we're talking here, apologies.

Footnote: The '*Premier League*' was started in Scotland.

Oops there I go again, off topic. Anyway....Arsenal for the title.


----------



## Outshone

Spoony said:


> Thanks for adding confusion to this... I've got a league up and running and people have joined. Not really sure the best course of action.


I like your league...less teams in it, more chance me winning it as long as Tipu Islam with team *404 Not Found* isn't in it. :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

ianFRST said:


> keep with the original one i say. its been running for 6 full seasons, so has 6 years worth of DW members join. i think it had 75+ teams in the league last year
> 
> some one usually comes up with a sponsor for winning it too


Ok boss. Gtechniq have offered me a prize to sponsor.


----------



## Clancy

What's the code for the old league then ? I've only joined the 2 new ones


----------



## Spoony

Clancy said:


> What's the code for the old league then ? I've only joined the 2 new ones


357274-94312

Use that one


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Chelski 0- 1Fiorentina

The chavs are looking terrible.

Their lack of depth was exposed; see, as i said, no rotation due to fear leads to these kinda displays, no cohesion, it was like they didn't know each other.

Their youngsters look rubbish, they were all over the shop, towards the end at almost full-strength they showed a bit, but nothing worrying.

Missing Costa hard.

Falcao has forgotten how to play football.

Back to early, making the same mistake again smh.


----------



## nbray67

Nevermind Chelsea's woes DJ, looks like Jack Wheelchair is out for a while, again!!


----------



## BeccyA

Hi everyone, :wave: hope it's ok...i've just joined your Fantasy Football League. I'm looking forward to another interesting season as an LFC fan.


----------



## bidderman1969

BeccyA said:


> Hi everyone, :wave: hope it's ok...i've just joined your Fantasy Football League. I'm looking forward to another interesting season as an LFC fan.


good to see another LFC fan :thumb: what do you think of our signings this summer?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

nbray67 said:


> Nevermind Chelsea's woes DJ, looks like Jack Wheelchair is out for a while, again!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Yeah i know, caused by Gabriel in training.
> Jack is injury- prone.
> 
> What's new!?
> 
> Not like we're lacking in mids, ya know what i mean?
> 
> How's Sturridge?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Apparently, we are in Madrid and are in advanced talks.
Reports are that the Arsenal/ Benzema deal is as good as done.

Transfer fee, around €50m.

Just do it.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Man.U vTot.1/2 hr, till PL 15/16.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kyle Walker with the honour of scoring the first goal of the season- Into his own net.


----------



## Scrim-1-

DJ X-Ray said:


> Kyle Walker with the honour of scoring the first goal of the season- Into his own net.


United defiantly picked the game up after that goal, Spurs should have scored early on with Erikson he had a great chance.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Scrim-1- said:


> United defiantly picked the game up after that goal, Spurs should have scored early on with Erikson he had a great chance.


Yeah, defo.

Can see Kane having an average season.

This Depay kid looks tidy.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Well let's see us start where we finished off 3-0 up so far.


----------



## Clancy

Really hope Bournemouth win


----------



## Clancy

Glad Leicester are winning but they are letting me down on my 8 game acci


----------



## Clancy

Come on Costa


----------



## Clancy

Great goal


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Bye Courtois :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Look at Terry.

Plum smh


----------



## Clancy

Lmao who said we were boring, gonna be interesting now


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Cech's coming on to replace him...oh wait


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Panther is back lol love Gomis's celebration.

Watching Swansea play, if they click then
Tottenham and Liverpool could have some
serious competition for 5th. They have a lot of
good attributes in the team.
Costa looks ready to explode.


----------



## Clancy

Forgot of mention it yesterday but anyone see the really odd Swansea celebration ? Where someone was putting his hand in someone's else mouth, wtf was that all about


----------



## Clancy

Wow that was a surprise, good goal


----------



## B17BLG

Did somebody say arsenal were gonna challenge for the title. Don't make me laugh


----------



## bigmac3161

Think Chelsea got the best outta the cech deal


----------



## nbray67

Just walked in and seen that result, I may have to eat humble pie here as we don't kick off for 20mins or so but DJ seems to have gone rather quiet today.

DJ, you there??????? DJ???


----------



## B17BLG

bigmac3161 said:


> Think Chelsea got the best outta the cech deal


Stealing a living at Arsenal


----------



## DJ X-Ray

nbray67 said:


> Just walked in and seen that result, I may have to eat humble pie here as we don't kick off for 20mins or so but DJ seems to have gone rather quiet today.
> 
> DJ, you there??????? DJ???


Yeah, i am now.

Just back from supporting my team.

I actually go football ya know?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

CBA, but that was embarrassing and unexpected.
A good first 10 minutes and a disastrous last
80 minutes.
Shocking complacency from Wenger and the
team in general.

Why cant you just get the balance right Wenger ffs, all you had to do was play the community shield team, but no.

Anyway, We got owned tactically, simple which lead us to playing shat. We only turned up when the pace players were on smh.


----------



## Clancy

So far on opening weekend none of the top teams have had a particularly good start 

How on earth Stoke aren't winning after that I really don't know!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

B17BLG said:


> Stealing a living at Arsenal


You must think first, before you move.

Lol your fails are epic!

One word, Lukaku.

Glass houses and all that.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Clancy said:


> So far on opening weekend none of the top teams have had a particularly good start
> 
> How on earth Stoke aren't winning after that I really don't know!


Yeah.

We deserved that anyway, trying to take teams for a joke like it's a walk in the park, or FIFA or something.

Well done to the Hammers.


----------



## B17BLG

DJ X-Ray said:


> You must think first, before you move.
> 
> Lol your fails are epic!
> 
> One word, Lukaku.
> 
> Glass houses and all that.


His heads gone


----------



## nbray67

DJ X-Ray said:


> Yeah, i am now.
> 
> Just back from supporting my team.
> 
> I actually go football ya know?


Ah, there you are.

Thankfully, more luck than judgement, I'm able to reply without that 'egg on my face' scenario I though I was building myself up to.

I haven't seen the Arsenal match but Cech was supposedly at fault for the 1st goal and was wrong footed on the 2nd after The Ox and Coquelin screwed up.

I doubt Cech will have too many bad games this season though, he's a whole lot better than the report I read on the game.

Wenger needs to spend some cash on a class forward, as, although I have him in my dream team, Giroud is not a world beater.


----------



## nbray67

B17BLG said:


> His heads gone


That made me laugh even if it was from a Blue.

Class quote.


----------



## nbray67

Just seen this. Genius!

Benzema's plane spotted over London!!


----------



## Clancy

:lol:

Just hope city slip up tomorrow then this bad weekend can just be written off for everyone


----------



## DJ X-Ray

B17BLG said:


> His heads gone


Nah, not at all

You bought Lukaku lol how can you coat Cech!?

3 games 3 cups.

Nuff said.


----------



## B17BLG

DJ X-Ray said:


> Nah, not at all
> 
> You bought Lukaku lol how can you coat Cech!?
> 
> 3 games 3 cups.
> 
> Nuff said.


So much fume


----------



## Clancy

B17BLG said:


> So much fume


Don't take the bait :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Ooh, wicked hit Phil Coutinho.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

B17BLG said:


> So much fume


1st game of the season?

Haha er,no.

I always post here, win or lose.

Unlike....


----------



## B17BLG

dj x-ray said:


> 1st game of the season?
> 
> Haha er,no.
> 
> I always post here, win or fume.
> 
> Unlike....


efa..


----------



## nbray67

DJ X-Ray said:


> Ooh, wicked hit Phil Coutinho.


Yeah, sweet strike in a god awful game.

After the weekends results though, I'll take that clean sheet and 3pts all day long.

6-1 last time out.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

nbray67 said:


> Yeah, sweet strike in a god awful game.
> 
> After the weekends results though, I'll take that clean sheet and 3pts all day long.
> 
> 6-1 last time out.


Yeah only see bits and bobs.

My family are WH, so phone getting inundated with Twatter memes, such as the plane one of yours... mr bray :devil:


----------



## nbray67

DJ X-Ray said:


> Yeah only see bits and bobs.
> 
> My family are WH, so phone getting inundated with Twatter memes, such as the plane one of yours... mr bray :devil:


Friendly jibe DJ.

I can't/wont go full bore about other teams losses as my days of slating people are long gone.

Some of the comments at times on here, labelled against others, are sometimes uncalled for. I'd rather steer clear of that kind of banter and just have a laugh every now n then.

1st day jitters for most, marathon not a sprint and all that other stuff.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

nbray67 said:


> Friendly jibe DJ.
> 
> I can't/wont go full bore about other teams losses as my days of slating people are long gone.
> 
> Some of the comments at times on here, labelled against others, are sometimes uncalled for. I'd rather steer clear of that kind of banter and just have a laugh every now n then.
> 
> 1st day jitters for most, marathon not a sprint and all that other stuff.


It was a tongue-in-cheek joke - hence the emoticon


----------



## nbray67

DJ X-Ray said:


> It was a tongue-in-cheek joke - hence the emoticon


Yeah, I knew that.


----------



## bidderman1969

Thank god we have an opening day win


----------



## DJ X-Ray

According to an ITK:
Been in close contact with Manel
Bruña [Mundo Deportivo]. "Deal for
Benzema is on. Expected in London
by Friday. Fee of €67.5m." #AFC
Love the hype train.. prob go City.

Also, City made a £46m official bid for DeBruyne.

Apparently.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Petr Cech Twatter:

First game like this was not in the script -
Mistake and no points í*½í¸’ but tomorrow is
another day to get ready for the next game !
#COYG!!! 

Let you off this time


----------



## Clancy

That's got to be one of the poorest goals I've ever seen, pea roller


----------



## Clancy

More like what we expect lol so much for West Brom holding city's start up


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Easy for City so far.

Lambert, cack as ever.


----------



## Clancy

Wow, defending was dire on that corner


----------



## Overdoser

Anyone watch the Super Cup? cracking game.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Mourinho bullying women now...tut, tut.

What a reptile he is.

Shaqiri to Stoke!? Great business.


----------



## Kerr

Best ever goal by a goalkeeper?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/33880100


----------



## Mate

Kerr said:


> Best ever goal by a goalkeeper?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/33880100


Awesome


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> Best ever goal by a goalkeeper?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/33880100


Yeah, sweet that.

Check this-


----------



## Kerr

I think Dick Advocaat will be regretting staying on with Sunderland. 

He had the chance to go out a hero, now it's heading to zero very fast.


----------



## Clancy

Sanchez looks well off form so far, can't see palace putting up much of a fight though


----------



## Clancy

Good goal, be nice if it stays that even. 

Got a feeling man city will stuff us later


----------



## nbray67

Palace have some very good creative players which is why it surprises me that they don't get bids in for them from bigger clubs.

Bolasie is one of the PL's better wingers. He'd look good in a LFC kit!! lol.


----------



## Clancy

Yeah they have some great players they just tend to play very sloppy counter attacks and have minimal possession which isn't ideal against teams like arsenal. Perked up now though there not looking too bad


----------



## Clancy

That should of been second yellow, deliberate stop of play 

Bull**** when the commentators say that would of been a yellow if he didn't have one already. A yellow card foul is a yellow card no matter when or who it is


----------



## Clancy

No idea how arsenal aren't down to 10 men, very inconsistent refereeing. Bound to hear a lot about that over the next few days


----------



## Kerr

That goal was long coming.

It needed to be right in the corner to beat Begovic today.


----------



## Clancy

This is very stressful to watch lol we look a few weeks behind being match ready to be honest. Our best asset is our defence and they just aren't looking on the ball yet, reading play very late


----------



## Kerr

Man City look sharp, but I agree Chelsea look off the pace. 

If Begovic wasn't having such a good game, this game would be finished.


----------



## Clancy

Yeah luckily the only man looking on form is begovic


----------



## Clancy

Looked level on the replay to me, was bloody close


----------



## Clancy

Much better this second half, shame hazard couldn't find the net


----------



## Clancy

Did say I think we will get stuffed haha been poor on the whole bar a few good spells


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Good game at Palace, quality goal from Giroud. Very well done.
Sanchez, Ozil, Cazorla and Monreal were
great.

Coquelin is important to our dynamic andwas doing his job well, tackling like that shows fight and desire. 

Search and destroy.

Cards are an occupational hazard.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Chelsea got schooled by City, who played well, made them look so, so ordinary.

Costa on the verge of explosion.

Chavs on the verge of implosion.

As i said...it will be slow...

fading........


----------



## dcj

Fake result according to Jose'. Their keeper being their MOTM would maybe suggest otherwise. 
Masterclass:wave: oh,forgot that word can only be used when the special one gets his tactics spot on in a 1-0 win.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Fake result!? Ha, he's an embarrassment, he would throw anyone under the bus to try and save himself.

Even , sad face John Terry, "Mr Chelsea" thrown to the wolves.


----------



## Kerr

It's not quite time to hit the panic button yet for Chelsea, but it really has been an awful start for them.

1 point from 6 is bad enough, but it does appear something just isn't quite right. The frustration levels are there to be seen already. 

It's odd, very odd.


----------



## Steve_6R

Jose's behaviour is really annoying now. Once upon a time I'd put it down to mind games and part of his genius, but even most of my Chelsea supporting mates are getting frustrated.

Is he so unused to losing that he doesn't know how to be graceful in defeat?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Mind games, have started against his own staff now.

When Moureen first came to the PL, he was quite funny and his confidence was quite refreshing, but now, he is just bitter, paranoid and also pretty nasty.

The way that he treated his meds recently will attest to that.

Needs to be careful, because Abramovitch will throw him out.

Again.


----------



## Clancy

Yeah he really need to just shut up for a month and sort the team out, stop making himself look a prat 

Anyway, hope Bournemouth do well tonight. Would be great to see them have a good season and stay up


----------



## dcj

Apparently we're still in for De Bruyne and a supposedly signing an Argentina cb Otamendi with Mangala going the other way on loan. Mangala seems to be settling in nicely now so don't see the point in that one. Maybe a cheeky high bid for Hazard just to really **** Jose' off too&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Clancy

Gutted, that should of counted considering what refs usually ignore in the box


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Disallowed! For what!?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Clyne got done so easy by Gradel


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Giving Coutinho too much time and room to
pick a pass.


----------



## Clancy

Coutinho was offside ! That should of been disallowed, especially now they changed the offside rule!


----------



## nbray67

Coutinho is some player. His touches are sublime at times.

Just lost his place in the Brazil squad to a young kid called Kaka!!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Countinho is a player to watch -I've got a bet on this beauty!

Benteke to score and Liverpool to win - hardiest bit is done lol


----------



## nbray67

Alfieharley1 said:


> Countinho is a player to watch -I've got a bet on this beauty!
> 
> Benteke to score and Liverpool to win - hardiest bit is done lol


I had the same bet against Stoke and nearly tempted by the 13/10 on offer with PP tonight but thought I'd keep my money as I'm after some detailing goodies.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Decisions going to the big team 

Clean header by Elphick ruled out smh.

Poor reffing.


----------



## Alfieharley1

nbray67 said:


> I had the same bet against Stoke and nearly tempted by the 13/10 on offer with PP tonight but thought I'd keep my money as I'm after some detailing goodies.


I saw it on price boost Liverpool being cautious as well only put £7 on it - return is £21.

Got £10 on a Leicester win this weekend against Tottenham!


----------



## Alfieharley1

What you reckon to Benteke to score next ?


----------



## nbray67

Lucky to have that goal with Coutinho definitely interfering from an offside position.

Ah well, I'll take that so far. 

Not sure if Bournemouth can go 90mins trying to take the game to us, they'll run themselves ragged and get caught out as the game goes on.


----------



## nbray67

Alfieharley1 said:


> What you reckon to Benteke to score next ?


What price?


----------



## Clancy

Should really be 1-0 the other way, pundits will be bringing this up for a while now with any offside decisions like that 

Can see Bournemouth trying hard but probably lose 2-0


----------



## nbray67

16/5 with PP.

6/1 for 3-0 is a better bet, even the 3/1 for 2-0 is a good price.


----------



## Alfieharley1

nbray67 said:


> 16/5 with PP.
> 
> 6/1 for 3-0 is a better bet, even the 3/1 for 2-0 is a good price.


I'm not feeling correct scores only got 1/6 both first and second week of super 6.

I'll stay as I am  keep my winnings


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Bournemouth deserved something out of this- far better football from them, they were all over Pool.

Relentless attacking and no let up.

Team's fit.

Paid the price, due to some shocking reffing.

Can still hold their heads up.

Standard.


----------



## Clancy

Both teams played well, think Bournemouth played better on the whole but Liverpool where more dangerous going forward 

Terrible decisions made both ways all game by the refs


----------



## kh904

Wasn't a great game, and I knew Bournemouth were not going to roll over. All I wanted was a professional job and 3 points and the performances can come later. 

Gutted that Henderson went off injured!

Also, the atmosphere at Anfield has been shockingly poor for a while and needs addressing.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

kh904 said:


> Wasn't a great game, and I knew Bournemouth were not going to roll over. All I wanted was a professional job and 3 points and the performances can come later.
> 
> Gutted that Henderson went off injured!
> 
> Also, the atmosphere at Anfield has been shockingly poor for a while and needs addressing.


I'm with you on the atmosphere at football, much as i like Emirates and it has it's moments, seriously miss Highbury 

A little while ago, Red Action, with AFC and LFC, linked up to protest about ticket prices and they were saying the same thing.

Last i heard, they were speaking to the board and handing out leaflets about allocating areas for REAL fans who want to chant and cheer etc and let the "selfie crew" crack on in their own section.

How feasible that is, i don't know?

But something needs to be done.


----------



## Clancy

Own goal has added a me interest to this United game


----------



## Kerr

I'll tell you what is wrong with football that is ruining the atmosphere , it's too predictable. 

You know before the season starts who's got any chance of finishing where. 

Only the top couple of clubs have a realistic chance of winning the league, you can pick the next few more often than not, and you can also guess who'll likely struggle. 

There is just a couple of exceptions to that, but it seems that most supporters are almost accepting what's going to happen in advance. 

Listening to football phone in the other night and quite a few Everton fans were phoning in to complain about the impending sale of Stones.

They are disheartened that one of the big boys can walk in at any time and buy their best players. They'll never manage to close the gap to the teams above as they don't have the financial power, then if they develop good players, they'll be stolen anyway. 

They will always be put back in their place.

Although it's hard, that's what always happens. It upsets them to lose their players, but they forget they bought him from Barnsley not so long ago. 

Money just goes to money. 4 spots for the Champions league with nearly the same 4 teams in there every year now. Nobody else can afford to spend to take the risk to get there, then wouldn't be able to balance the books if they didn't. Unless you've got a Billionaire owner.

Then the teams finishing in the top 4 are happy being top 4. It's just a settled group that have got comfortable. 

It's rare to have a team to have a fluke season now, or manage to make big strides. Southampton have had a couple of good seasons, but even when they have been flying high, everyone knew they would run out of steam. 

There needs to be something done to shake it up a bit. What we've got at the moment is just a few mini leagues within a league, and everyone knows their place.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Lol Pedro to Chelski...

Moureen panic buying.

And what was he saying about buying titles? 

Haha.
#dickhead


----------



## bidderman1969

thought Man U had him in the bag?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

bidderman1969 said:


> thought Man U had him in the bag?


So did they.

Hijacked.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kovacic » RM done.

Just waiting for them to get a ST, then Benzema » Arsenal (which is 1000% done, according to a reliable source) will be announced.

He hopes!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Also, Busquets » Arsenal.

Source waiting on confirmation of that though so...


----------



## Clancy

DJ X-Ray said:


> So did they.
> 
> Hijacked.


Not as good as when we got Tottenham to pay for willians flights etc then signed him under their nose :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

:lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

CFC, also in for Griezmann, but has just renewed his contract so....£57m buy out clause.

Also, Arsenal, put a bid in for Gotze, but BM rejected it, so put in another at £35m.

Waiting to see if Bayern accept.


----------



## Clancy

Rahman should be a good signing, happy with that 

Pedro, not so sure about. Could either kick and be excellent or will be the next cuadrado and just be out the door in 6 months 

Stones would be good but not for silly money


----------



## beetie

Van gaal pulled the plug on the deal as he decided he wasn't needed.
Maybe realises januzaj is good enough and that a no.9 and a cb is needed more.

Edit: now says after mane from Southampton?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Source i know isn't some " Internet Fantasist" either.

Called the Ings » LFC deal, weeks before official outlets.

Also Kovacic » Real, days ago...

Pedro » CFC , 2 hours before Sky this morning.

Usually pretty accurate.


----------



## bidderman1969




----------



## Kerr

What has happened to every other player Chelsea have had that plays like Pedro? 

Jose is too scared to play them. He'll spend too much time on the bench unless he changes his style of play.


----------



## Clancy

Yeah that's what I'm worried about, cuadrado was a waste of money for us 

Should never of let schurrle go really, he was the only other midfielder we needed. But I suppose no point trying to keep someone who doesn't want to be there 

Our squad is very odd at the minute. There's not one area I think we need massive urgent improvement in, but at the same time we are playing terrible. It's like the entire squad isn't fit or mentally ready to be playing again


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Otamendi » City - done.

Bayern, taking longer than usual to answer whether the Arsenal bid for Gotze has been accepted.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Awaiting confirmation, that Reus, is having a medical at RM this weekend.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

It's time for MUFC fans to say goodbye to David Degea i'm afraid, he's off to RM.
Will be confirmed officially, on the last week of transfers.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Reus » RM was successful. Fee and wages sorted.

5 year deal agreed.

Chelski trying to lure Isco. But...
will be difficult, his heart is in Madrid.

Also, listening to offers for Cudrado, due to the arrival of Pedro 

Still nothing on Gotze » Arsenal, which is a good thing, least they haven't straight out rejected it.


----------



## Buchan01

DJ X-Ray said:


> Reus » RM was successful. Fee and wages sorted.
> 
> 5 year deal agreed.
> 
> Chelski trying to lure Isco. But...
> will be difficult, his heart is in Madrid.
> 
> Also, listening to offers for Cudrado, due to the arrival of Pedro
> 
> Still nothing on Gotze » Arsenal, which is a good thing, least they haven't straight out rejected it.


Good signing for RM, really like reus, very good player with an eye for goal.

Cuadrado hasn't had enough game time to adapt to the premier league, he was really good in serieA with fiorentina.

Gotze to arsenal would be another good move, personally mesut ozil has had a nightmare of a time in the premier league and wenger should cash him in if gotze signs.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Ha, sell Ozil, tut, Internet supporters smh.

Anyway,in Gunner news - source says:

Benzema, should be in London on monday,
then medical and then official announcment expected tue/wed.


----------



## beetie

DJ X-Ray said:


> Ha, sell Ozil, tut, Internet supporters smh.
> 
> Anyway,in Gunner news - source says:
> 
> Benzema, should be in London on monday,
> then medical and then official announcment expected tue/wed.


Then Chelsea will sign him at the last minute


----------



## Buchan01

DJ X-Ray said:


> Ha, sell Ozil, tut, Internet supporters smh.
> 
> Anyway,in Gunner news - source says:
> 
> Benzema, should be in London on monday,
> then medical and then official announcment expected tue/wed.


Lets be honest what has ozil done in an arsenal shirt in the past 12 months? he's not really improved the team.


----------



## Clancy

beetie said:


> Then Chelsea will sign him at the last minute


:lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

beetie said:


> Then Chelsea will sign him at the last minute


Haha won't happen.

Done deal.

Pedro, hijack was different, Van Gaal changing his mind was false. just BS spin to save embarrassment.

Pedro didn't like the way DeGea transfer was handled and was persuaded to join the chavs by an "outsider"


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Buchan01 said:


> Lets be honest what has ozil done in an arsenal shirt in the past 12 months? he's not really improved the team.


Sigh. If you can't see class, then you can't be shown it.
Anyway, non conversation...bye


----------



## Clancy

Stones looking more likely as time goes on 

Rumours of pogba too but I doubt that will happen


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Chelski and Real are both interested in Pogba and are considering offers.

Man City, have placed a new offer for Kevin De Bruyne to lure him to the Etihad...due to interest from Bayern Munich.


----------



## Clancy

The money being thrown around now is just stupid, really is ruining the game and splitting the league as said before 

FFP is a great idea but it needs to be stricter to level out the league more 

£30m used to be a big price tag but that's just an average player now days. All started with £50m for torres and has escalated from there I think


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Billionaires playthings...etc...alas, what's done, is done now though...no going back.

Unfortunately.

English hype tax the worst, imo.


----------



## Kerr

FFP doesn't really work. They've recently changed the rules to suit the big boys again. 

PSG have pretty much said we're rich enough to abuse the FFP rules and pay the fines. Or should I say the owner is rich enough?

The richest clubs have all got huge financial groundings now. They are well ahead of the rest.

Even if some of the club's in the tier below found a mega rich owner, they be instantly in breach of the FFP rules if he started to spend his money. 

There really needs to be a cap of transfer fees and wages. 

At the end of the day, it's us going to the games and paying for all these tv subscriptions that are paying for a lot of it in the long run.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

[email protected] Manchester United, they're actually a joke, getting turned down by so many players


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> FFP doesn't really work. They've recently changed the rules to suit the big boys again.
> 
> PSG have pretty much said we're rich enough to abuse the FFP rules and pay the fines. Or should I say the owner is rich enough?
> 
> The richest clubs have all got huge financial groundings now. They are well ahead of the rest.
> 
> Even if some of the club's in the tier below found a mega rich owner, they be instantly in breach of the FFP rules if he started to spend his money.
> 
> There really needs to be a cap of transfer fees and wages.
> 
> At the end of the day, it's us going to the games and paying for all these tv subscriptions that are paying for a lot of it in the long run.


Good post mate.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Certain press claiming Cavani » Arsenal... talk is
false; AFC-KB9 is done; 1000000% no other club considered.

Wenger and especially Ozil and Thierry to thank for that.

Arsenal have also been in talks with Krychowiak as Sevilla's Vicente Iborra has signed expansion
contract. #AFC has offered £22.7M + £2M add ons.

Source says Krychowiak will be our 3rd signing.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Looool Mario Balotelli will recieve a six figure "loyalty bonus" should he remain at Liverpool once the summer transfer window has closed
Crazy.


----------



## bidderman1969

DJ X-Ray said:


> Looool Mario Balotelli will recieve a six figure "loyalty bonus" should he remain at Liverpool once the summer transfer window has closed
> Crazy.


It's embarrassing


----------



## Clancy

Good possibility ill be seeing him at home park playing for argyle soon :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

bidderman1969 said:


> It's embarrassing


Mmm...can't understand it!?

I have no idea what his resale value will be now, because the world has been watching.

League 1 player, at best ,now.


----------



## Clancy

Didn't a 3rd tier Italian side put a bid in ? 

He is unmanageable, a selfish troublemaker who's no where near as good as he thinks. Too destructive to a team, no idea who would want him


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Lol I'm lounging on the beach on holiday btw, lads and getting constant texts and tweets...
so apolgies for boring you all with constant posts...

u know how it is


----------



## Kerr

DJ X-Ray said:


> Lol I'm lounging on the beach on holiday btw, lads and getting constant texts and tweets...
> so apolgies for boring you all with constant posts...
> 
> u know how it is


Otherwise known as sitting in your bedroom bored stiff watching for updates on BBC sport! :lol::lol:

Where are you?


----------



## Clancy

Lucky prick, standard fog and rain in mid august here


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Clancy said:


> Didn't a 3rd tier Italian side put a bid in ?
> 
> He is unmanageable, a selfish troublemaker who's no where near as good as he thinks. Too destructive to a team, no idea who would want him


I agree with you Clancy...i agree!

Feel free to frame it hahaha!!


----------



## Clancy

DJ X-Ray said:


> I agree with you Clancy...i agree!
> 
> Feel free to frame it hahaha!!


:lol: we can put it next to our mutual hatred of Tottenham and leave it at that


----------



## Buchan01

DJ X-Ray said:


> Lol I'm lounging on the beach on holiday btw, lads and getting constant texts and tweets...
> so apolgies for boring you all with constant posts...
> 
> u know how it is


Enjoy your holiday mate


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> Otherwise known as sitting in your bedroom bored stiff watching for updates on BBC sport! :lol::lol:
> 
> Where are you?


Lol! Costa Del Bognor Kerr...nearly as bad mate!

Been here since monday man, best day so far:/
6 days left.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Buchan01 said:


> Enjoy your holiday mate


Cheers mate


----------



## Buchan01

Anyone had a bash at the prem predictor??


----------



## Clancy

Buchan01 said:


> Anyone had a bash at the prem predictor??


Yeah I've done 4 goes I think, worth a punt


----------



## Buchan01

Clancy said:


> Yeah I've done 4 goes I think, worth a punt


When's the last day for putting bets on?.. might put a few more on


----------



## Clancy

Not sure to be honest but imagine relatively soon


----------



## Buchan01

Tough choice on the top 2 me thinks


----------



## Clancy

I think city will win, I'm thinking something like 

city
Arsenal
Chelsea
Man u

For the top 4, middle of the table could go anyway this year there are a lot of lower teams playing brilliantly


----------



## Alfieharley1

Clancy said:


> For the top 4, middle of the table could go anyway this year there are a lot of lower teams playing brilliantly


Leicester? Your my new favourite DW member lol


----------



## Clancy

Alfieharley1 said:


> Leicester? Your my new favourite DW member lol


Haha yeah I think Leicester are playing amazing and will have a very good season. Will obviously have some hard times but I think they will finish strong still

Bournemouth are playing well but no results so will wait and see with them

I think villa and Watford are a certain for relegation


----------



## Buchan01

Clancy said:


> I think city will win, I'm thinking something like
> 
> city
> Arsenal
> Chelsea
> Man u
> 
> For the top 4, middle of the table could go anyway this year there are a lot of lower teams playing brilliantly


My only bet was

Chelsea
City
United
Arsenal

But looking at Chelsea's and city's start to the season in thinking different.
5th - 15th like you said could go either way, Leicester have done well the first 2 games. Sunderland on the other hand have done awful.. My bottom 3 is 20th.sunderland 19th.watford 18th.bournemouth/west brom.


----------



## Clancy

Rumours of a near £70m deal for pogba


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kevin De Bruyne » MUFC, done! 

£51m transfer fee. They've offered him £20m a year, 270k a week wages! Good player, but he's not worth that man, geez.

CFC Have offered, EFC, £34m for John Stones...Everton best start looking for a replacement.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Sadio Mane has rejected a move to MUFC...as has, Harry [one season wonder] Kane


----------



## Clancy

Can't see the pogba deal happening but I think stones will sign early next week 

Everton are in talks with 2 centre backs as replacements whilst saying stones iisn't for sale. If the don't accept the current offer we will probably just bid more, they won't say no forever


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yeah- EFC, will prob fold.

Pogba, difficult, due to the RM factor.


----------



## Clancy

Brendan Rogers has come out saying the officials were correct and made an excellent decision regarding Benteke's goal ! Is he mad ? Or is he just completely blind. You cannot in anyway shape or for say that was a good call, even if it Is in your favour


----------



## nbray67

DJ X-Ray said:


> *Kevin De Bruyne » MUFC, done*!
> 
> £51m transfer fee. They've offered him £20m a year, 270k a week wages! Good player, but he's not worth that man, geez.


I reckon City will bid last minute and steal him from Utd :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nbray67

Clancy said:


> Brendan Rogers has come out saying the officials were correct and made an excellent decision regarding Benteke's goal ! Is he mad ? Or is he just completely blind. You cannot in anyway shape or for say that was a good call, even if it Is in your favour


That goal shouldn't have stood on that I agree.

Not sure what BR is implying with that comment though, not heard it. Is is a reporter putting words in his mouth or mis-quoting him possibly?

Either way, he's wrong if he actually did say this.


----------



## nbray67

I hope this video works on here of this Cardiff fan

http://www.joe.co.uk/sport/this-cardiff-city-supporter-has-made-our-weekend-video/12091


----------



## Clancy

My word, so glad he saved that


----------



## Clancy

On his debut as well


----------



## DJ X-Ray

nbray67 said:


> I reckon City will bid last minute and steal him from Utd :lol::lol::lol:


My mistake, meant to have put MCFC in that earlier post, duh!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Pulis and 442 FFS... Plays it against City loses CM and ships 3. Plays it against 10 and throws
the man advantage away!?!?

West Brom will go down, unless they make
signings. No pace and crap championship
level players everywhere.


----------



## Clancy

Was another interesting game, Pedro played well so happy with that


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Ross Barkley smh...What is it with English players? Head down, running, instead of playing an easy pass...

Lukaku is looking like a shat Sonogo so far.

Silva and Aguero are on another planet.


----------



## Kerr

Lukaku sometimes looks a great player, most of the time he looks hopeless. 

Southampton need a win today I predicted this was the season they'd collapse. 

I see Wanyama has now also asked for a move. That'll be a huge whole in their team. 

You also have to worry about the future of Forster. Apparently he'll not be fit this season. You really wonder if a player can recover from such a serious injury. Poor big guy.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Loveliness from Nasri...


----------



## B17BLG

I'm glad we played this city this year and not last year. We would have been take apart last year.

We weren't at our best but we just lack up top really. 

Unlucky with the offside which is was but as big sam aid it was a pure guess. Could have gone either way and we could of had a pen with yaya in the back of jags.

Saying that Silva hit the post and should have scored but then Howard let us down with the first. Just caught pushing on the 2nd.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> Lukaku sometimes looks a great player, most of the time he looks hopeless.
> 
> Southampton need a win today I predicted this was the season they'd collapse.
> 
> I see Wanyama has now also asked for a move. That'll be a huge whole in their team.
> 
> You also have to worry about the future of Forster. Apparently he'll not be fit this season. You really wonder if a player can recover from such a serious injury. Poor big guy.


Yeah, Lukaku has the odd moment, but he's just mediocre Championship level fayre..another wallet tapping sale from Moureen.


----------



## dcj

DJ X-Ray said:


> Loveliness from Nasri...


That pass from Ya Ya....good to see Sagna playing so well too don't you think &#55357;&#56833;

Silva just a joy to watch whenever he gets the ball


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dcj said:


> That pass from Ya Ya....good to see Sagna playing so well too don't you think ��
> 
> Silva just a joy to watch whenever he gets the ball


 Sagna Meh 

Yeah, forgot to add about that flick...twas a great goal.

Silva is different class man.


----------



## Clancy

West Brom have rejected a transfer request from berahino, wonder how this will end


----------



## bidderman1969

Badly

Tonight's game I can only see an Arsenal win, we haven't gelled yet


----------



## nbray67

bidderman1969 said:


> Badly
> 
> Tonight's game I can only see an Arsenal win, we haven't gelled yet


Now now bidderman, less of the defeatist attitude mate.


----------



## Alfieharley1

nbray67 said:


> Now now bidderman, less of the defeatist attitude mate.


Neil come on lol  lets look at realisticly - I think BR will be happy to come away with a draw.


----------



## Clancy

Should be a good game, gotta get home from the inlaws in time to watch


----------



## nbray67

DJ X-Ray said:


> AFC-KB9 is done; 1000000% no other club considered.
> 
> Wenger and especially Ozil and Thierry to thank for that.


I hope you didn't have a bet on that 1000000% certainty DJ.


----------



## nbray67

Alfieharley1 said:


> Neil come on lol  lets look at realisticly - I think BR will be happy to come away with a draw.


I'd be more than happy with a point also Sam.

Tough, tough game tonight, of that I have no doubt.


----------



## Alfieharley1

nbray67 said:


> I'd be more than happy with a point also Sam.
> 
> Tough, tough game tonight, of that I have no doubt.


Yeah it will be tough. I'm afraid though I can see ozil causing problems for the back 2.
I was happy with our draw at the weekend


----------



## nbray67

Alfieharley1 said:


> Yeah it will be tough. I'm afraid though I can see ozil causing problems for the back 2.
> I was happy with our draw at the weekend


They are doing so so well mate, let's hope it continues!!


----------



## kh904

bidderman1969 said:


> Badly
> 
> Tonight's game I can only see an Arsenal win, we haven't gelled yet


Unfortunately I can old see the same outcome.
I think it can easily be 3/4-0!

Liverpool have stuttered to 2 flukey wins, and can see Arsenal run riot, especially if Henderson is out injured.


----------



## Kerr

I'll go for 2-1 Arsenal.


----------



## Clancy

Another interesting offside call


----------



## Kerr

Calamity defending by both sides.


----------



## Clancy

Kerr said:


> Calamity defending by both sides.


Yeah, arsenals goal should of stood too

And there was 2 dubious challenges at the arsenal box


----------



## Clancy

2 amazing saves to deny Liverpool so far who are playing massively better football. Look very dangerous


----------



## Alfieharley1

nbray67 said:


> They are doing so so well mate, let's hope it continues!!


Indeed mate!

Liverpool are looking very good and dangerous. The goal should have counted for Arsenal however


----------



## kh904

I only caught the last 15 min, and it's the best we've played so far.
Coutinho - what a player!
Good to see Lucas playing!
Benteke is looking good, should have scored & Gomez looks like the bargain of the century.

I still see Arsenal winning this though.
They'll take their chance when it arrives, where as we haven't


----------



## DJ X-Ray

We are playing total shat, all over the place but the ruled out goal was a pss take! 

Linesman is a scouser!

Cech keeping us in this.


----------



## Clancy

That was a penalty on benteke I think


----------



## kh904

I think a draw was a fair result and a blooming great point for us at the Emirates!
Proud of our performance as a team!
I won't mention anything about our defense as I don't want to jinx it


----------



## nbray67

Happy with that point after we didn't turn out for the 2nd half.

Arsenal try to hard to play the 'thru the eye of a needle' game winning pass to often. Santi, Sanchez and Ramsay all can score from distance and never really tried a shot from distance.

Saying that, Ramsay's goal wrongly disallowed but repaid when Benteke didn't get a pen late on.

Fair result imo.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Game would have been completely different if
Rambo's goal had been counted, disgraceful
refeering.

Robbed of 3 points there smh.

Credit to Mignolet, he had a worldie today.
Cech saved our butts a few times too.
Otherwise, dire game. Our substitutions came
on far too late to make an impact.


----------



## Kerr

Very entertaining for a 0-0. 

It was high paced for the whole game.


----------



## Clancy

Was good to watch as a neutral and ideal scoreline really

Bad decisions both ways cancelled each other out really, each team owned one half each. Was about as even as you can get


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> Very entertaining for a 0-0.
> 
> It was high paced for the whole game.


Games like that, p me off man...glad i wasn't there to see it live. We have gone well downhill since the Community Shield win. In fact, we played at our best during the whole of pre season tbh...

Need to get back in the groove.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Annoying that Benzema isn't happening.

Source called about 7-8 transfers that came to fruition. Totally wrong on that though.

Apparently, he says RM upped the price due to last nights display by them (which was shat) to £70m to be paid in slices but Wenger didn't want to pay that much.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Mario Balotelli , is at at AC milan for medical...bet their fans can't wait...not!

Cavani to Arsenal now. Sigh.

The saga continues...


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Moureen is in pursuit of Pogba.. due to concerns with Matic and Fabrecash.

Didn't take long...


----------



## Clancy

Stones has asked for a transfer, done deal now I recon


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Dot on the cards...good player, i rate him...probably the only one i'd have from them.

Can't help thinking he should have stayed another year though, but don't blame him.


----------



## nbray67

Clancy said:


> Stones has asked for a transfer, done deal now I recon


It will be mate and that's a damn good long term signing for Chelsea but it as the hallmarks of Sterling wanting out at LFC all over it.

Ridiculous that contracts are not worth jack all when a player you've nurtured gives you the middle finger and basically, tears up his contract in front of you just because he thinks he'll do better there.

He's just got himself into the sights of the England 1st team squad and that's because he plays regular football, for England's sake, I hope he's not sat warming the bench too much at Chelsea.


----------



## Kerr

My other pet hate of modern football, contracts mean nothing. 

If the move doesn't go smoothly, the player kicks off and forces things to happen. 

It would be good if a club was big enough to stand up to one of these players and just let them rot in the stand.


----------



## Clancy

Yeah I hope it is a proper long term signing, he will get a good portion of football this year and I'd imagine this is going to be JT last proper year so he will definitely be in every game next season ( if he doesn't get that this year anyway ) 

Yeah contracts are pointless now, "signs a 5 year deal" and then moves 6 months later. Absolute joke, horrible for teams and fans as you never know when you might lose a big name player 

Or like you say get stabbed in the back like sterling, glad he's being booed by everyone after what he did to Liverpool


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Not quite Sterling level? It's nothing like it, Stones isn't using his agent as a mouthpiece and running down his club now is he.

He isn't saying anything The fact of the matter is he is being poached.

Personally i don't boo players at matches neither, (and we have lost enough) that's not to say i don't class them as c u next tuesdays.

For me, if they want to go, then bye.


----------



## Clancy

I'm not a fan of booing but I think in sterling case it's justified 

Stones is nothing like sterling, just a normal transfer to me, was just talking about contracts in general


----------



## nbray67

I referred to Stones being like Sterling for turning his back on his club and the contract they gave him. Martinez placed his trust in the young lad and gave him a 1st team slot and for that, Stones has just done what Sterling did to BR with wanting out.

Who do you think gave him the nod about handing in a transfer request DJ, his mum?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Ultimately, it's the players choice, agents can only dictate so much.

Either way, he was still poached by Moureen/ Chelsea etc. They planted the seed and he chose.

Remember, i am actually saying he should stay for another year at least, but i don't blame him.

Don't forget, Liverpool poached half the Southampton team last season and there wasn't much talk of honouring of contracts then. It doesn't feel quite the same when the shoe is on the other foot.

Just saying.


As for booing, people are free to do it, mates of mine at football and other fellow fans do it when the usual suspects are playing, i just think, why let them you know you're bothered, move on.

Any comment, is a compliment.


----------



## dcj

Wasn't surebif Everton fans were booing Sterling for being ex Liverpool or because of the way he left them. I'd have thought they found it quite funny how he treated their rivals myself. Seems to be settling in now,one assist and one close to an assist when Silva hit the post.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dcj said:


> Wasn't surebif Everton fans were booing Sterling for being ex Liverpool or because of the way he left them. I'd have thought they found it quite funny how he treated their rivals myself. Seems to be settling in now,one assist and one close to an assist when Silva hit the post.


Yeah strange that...i didn't know they cared.
He has certainly added some dynamism for you.


----------



## Clancy

Barnsley 2-0 in half an hour haha odd game so far


----------



## Alfieharley1

Clancy said:


> Barnsley 2-0 in half an hour haha odd game so far


Absolute Garbage they are doing over my accumulator


----------



## Clancy

:lol: yeah I wouldn't of put this scoreline 

Lukaku is just lazy and selfish. Mirallas doesn't look on point yet and most others can't play a pass at the minute either. Think they've all had a meltdown since the first goal


----------



## Alfieharley1

Clancy said:


> :lol: yeah I wouldn't of put this scoreline
> 
> Lukaku is just lazy and selfish. Mirallas doesn't look on point yet and most others can't play a pass at the minute either. Think they've all had a meltdown since the first goal


They have the skill to easily Bag 3 in the second half (I hope) but need a good talking too at HT


----------



## Clancy

Popped out to wall the dog, what the he'll is going on, 3-4 lol


----------



## dcj

Looks like De Bruyne has signed for City,£50+m:doublesho. , Navas hoping for cup runs now hopefully  .


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dcj said:


> Looks like De Bruyne has signed for City,£50+m:doublesho. , Navas hoping for cup runs now hopefully  .





DJ X-Ray said:


> Man City, have placed a new offer for Kevin De Bruyne to lure him to the Etihad...due to interest from Bayern Munich.


Another move my source called , way before any official outlets. Accurate with the fee too...good player, but dat pricetag.


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## DJ X-Ray

Would have prefered, PSV or Benfica instead of Bayern, but hey, this is still doable.


----------



## beetie

All English teams should go through. Man citys is the most challenging.


----------



## Kerr

beetie said:


> All English teams should go through. Man citys is the most challenging.


Man Utd always get an easy draw.

I wouldn't say the Man City group is that strong either. I've no idea how Juventus made the last final, but if Pogba goes, that's a huge hole in their team.

Looking at all those groups, it doesn't look the strongest CL there has been. It'll always be the same teams coming through at the end.


----------



## beetie

Kerr said:


> Man Utd always get an easy draw.


Yeah I agree, seemed to nearly always get prem teams in the fa cup draw though.

I think whatever group we all went into, we should all get through. Being seeded, there's always 2 weaker teams (on paper anyway)


----------



## Kerr

West Brom on the verge of paying £8M for Johnny Evans. 

Why are so many teams willing to pay good money for rotten players just because they played for Man Utd?


----------



## beetie

He's good if playing with someone experienced like ferdinand and vidic, so with lescott (if he's still there?) he will do well. 8m nowadays is nothing.


----------



## dcj

beetie said:


> Yeah I agree, seemed to nearly always get prem teams in the fa cup draw though.


plus Yeovil, Cambridge(x2) and Preston.......


----------



## beetie

dcj said:


> plus Yeovil, Cambridge(x2) and Preston.......


Yeah not so much now. But look back a few seasons, for a few seasons and it was pretty constant.


----------



## dcj

beetie said:


> Yeah not so much now. But look back a few seasons, for a few seasons and it was pretty constant.


F.A. probably feel sorry for them now


----------



## bidderman1969

West Ham still trying adeboyour or whatever his name is, why ffs??? He seems to be Tottenhams equivilant to Liverpool's Borini, just can't seem to get rid of 'em


----------



## bidderman1969

so whats the predictions for today then chaps? quite a full program today


----------



## Spoony

Well done Newcastle. 1 yellow, 1 red in 15mins.


----------



## Clancy

Put my bets in the other thread


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Clear cut penalty not given! Another fk up, same as last week smh. Should be ahead here. Mistake playing Theo upfront. He will never be a ST. Get Giroud on ffs! 

Looking like training at times.

Fix up.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

At least play Cazorla behind Theo.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I know rugby is on later, but ffs, Newcastle got more cards than Clinton's.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Finally! CHAMBO! via Col.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Ramsey a lot better in the second half but still
too naive to ever play behind the striker.

Needs to play deep for his runs to become
more effective too which is his strongest asset.

Should have started with Giroud up top and Theo on the wing.

Missed Ozil, when he finally, for ONCE, would have had runners!! 

Need to bring in a ST, before tuesday...and not a panic buy.



Anyway, 3 points before the break does me.


----------



## Kerr

We're only a few games into the season and Aston Villa v Sunderland already strikes me as a potential relegation battle.


----------



## bidderman1969

I'm losing confidence in Rodgers I have to admit


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Mourinho beaten at Stamford Bridge.
Chelsea got the 2nd worst defence in PL with 9
conceded in 4 games,only behind Sunderland.:doublesho

Fading...

Pleased for West Ham. Huge win for them,
first at Anfield since the 1960s.


----------



## Clancy

Yeah we are playing absolute rubbish so far this season, need to get back on track soon to keep up 

Don't really know what's going, just seems like no one is concentrating and arent fit enough yet which is ridiculous

Pedro seems like a very good singing so far happy with that. Glad cuadrado is out on loan. If we can get stones that would be excellent, can't see the pogba deal going through at all 

I imagine some silly money will be spent on deadline day, probably with some surprise panic bidding


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yeah, liking Pedro. Looks like Martinez is trying to hold on tight to Stones atm but we will see.

Same with us tbh, seem a bit over- cautious and not exactly firing on all cylinders and well below par. But early days yet. Also hope we don't panic buy either and buy some, project guy.
Desperatley need a proven striker. Although i like Giroud and he's done well for 3 seasons, he does my head in sometimes when he has these runs of soft games.

Need alot better.


----------



## Kerr

Just noticed Man Utd are getting beat. 

Only 4 games in and Man City have a little breathing space over the other big boys.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Chelski lost, Laughapool hammered and now Manure Utd losing..:lol: 

1-0 at Newcastle suddenly looks so beautiful!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

LOL And Manure fans said Wayne Rooney was back after the hat-trick vs Club Brugge.


----------



## Clancy

DJ X-Ray said:


> Yeah, liking Pedro. Looks like Martinez is trying to hold on tight to Stones atm but we will see.
> 
> Same with us tbh, seem a bit over- cautious and not exactly firing on all cylinders and well below par. But early days yet. Also hope we don't panic buy either and buy some, project guy.
> Desperatley need a proven striker. Although i like Giroud and he's done well for 3 seasons, he does my head in sometimes when he has these runs of soft games.
> 
> Need alot better.


Yeah I like giroud but you do need someone a bit more prolific to be there too, as you say he's very hit or miss. Mostly down to how a game goes, he needs the right sort of delivery else he is a passenger really

At least you are getting results whilst not playing amazing


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yeah.. City look on point. Pains me to say it, but, a front 4 of Sterling, De Bruyne, Aguero and Silva, is a pretty sick front line.


----------



## Clancy

Yeah city are the only top team playing how you'd expect at the minute 

They do have a very good line up, everyone could do with an aguero type player in an ideal world. He's just on another level to any other prem striker


----------



## dcj

Heard a classic about Mourhino on Talksport this morning, apparently he has made bad substitutions on purpose in the last few games to prove a point to the Chelsea board. "This could turn out to be a masterstroke if the board let him sign another player after Pedro". You could not make it up.

Reckon Costa's a ticking time bomb at the moment,Palace defender knew exactly how to wind him up and he doesn't like it does he...


----------



## dcj

DJ X-Ray said:


> Yeah.. City look on point. Pains me to say it, but, a front 4 of Sterling, De Bruyne, Aguero and Silva, is a pretty sick front line.


And Sagna getting an assist too :thumb:


----------



## nbray67

DJ X-Ray said:


> Chelski lost, Laughapool hammered and now Manure Utd losing..:lol:
> 
> 1-0 at Newcastle suddenly looks so beautiful!


Hmmm, beautiful it wasn't though DJ. As you quite rightly pointed out after the game.

Newcastle are not the best and with only 10 men on the pitch, your lads won with an own goal, without that, they never really looked like taking those points.

Like us, unless the manager actually plays a team/formation to actually go out and win a game, neither of us will win jack this season.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Clancy said:


> Yeah I like giroud but you do need someone a bit more prolific to be there too, as you say he's very hit or miss. Mostly down to how a game goes, he needs the right sort of delivery else he is a passenger really
> 
> At least you are getting results whilst not playing amazing


Exactly.

Thing what gets me, is we had Joel Campbell on the bench!? Just chuck him on ffs.

Theo hasn't got what it takes for a ST. Happy to be wrong, but him up top... that ain't happening for me.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

nbray67 said:


> Hmmm, beautiful it wasn't though DJ. As you quite rightly pointed out after the game.
> 
> Newcastle are not the best and with only 10 men on the pitch, your lads won with an own goal, without that, they never really looked like taking those points.
> 
> Like us, unless the manager actually plays a team/formation to actually go out and win a game, neither of us will win jack this season.


Lol nah, i know. Just a bit of sarcasm.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dcj said:


> And Sagna getting an assist too :thumb:


Oh yeah...slipped my mind


----------



## Clancy

dcj said:


> Reckon Costa's a ticking time bomb at the moment,Palace defender knew exactly how to wind him up and he doesn't like it does he...


I think he's one bad day away from a suarez incident


----------



## beetie

Swansea are becoming a bit of a bogey side for Utd.


----------



## m1pui

Not quite sure how Keown managed to keep a straight face when he was having a moan about some of the Newcastle challenges :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Wayne Rooney: 300k a week

Last 10 PL games - 0 goals.

Bafetembi Gomis: 60k a week

Last 10 PL games- 9 goals.

Benteke and Firmino (£61.5m) - 1 goal in 4 PL games.

Andre Ayew ( Free) - 3 goals in 4 PL games.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Arsenal after Mahrez lol
Good luck lads it's like asking Leicester to stay in the premier league or not selling him


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Alfieharley1 said:


> Arsenal after Mahrez lol
> Good luck lads it's like asking Leicester to stay in the premier league or not selling him


Lol yeah , saw that man. Don't neccesarily need another AM, but he is a top, top player and wouldn't say no


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Supposed to be in for Cavani, scored twice for PSG last night so that will increase the difficulty.

I think he would flourish if he came to us, once he is out of Ibra's shadow.

Same as Benzema...would have been appreciated at Arsenal...but chose to continue at RM as CR7's surrogate.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Eagerly waiting to see Arsene
Wenger perform his magic again, with the transfer window closing in
1 day and 6 hours.

Realistic transfer targets Arsenal
could sign: 

Edinson Cavani
Marco Reus
Mauro Icardi
Alexandre Pato
Alvaro Morata
Gonzalo Higuain


----------



## beetie

Martial given permission to leave the french squad to sign contract for Man Utd.
Never heard of him to be honest.


----------



## Kerr

beetie said:


> Martial given permission to leave the french squad to sign contract for Man Utd.
> Never heard of him to be honest.


I had to Google him too.

£36.6M for a striker who has scored 11 goals in 45 games In France?

The world is getting madder.


----------



## beetie

Crazy money. Especially looking at sales from man utd.
Nani and van persie, around 4m each. Hernandez reported to be 9m. Evans 6m. Think Rafael was about 3m?
What will De gea go for 6m, then sign cillesen? for 100m someone who he didn't trust to save penalties in a world cup shoot out.

Wonder what shearer would cost nowadays


----------



## DJ X-Ray

£36m for raw potential.


----------



## nbray67

Well, slap my thighs and call me Roger but finally, we've got rid of Borini for cash, not a poxy loan deal.

Sorry Black Cat fans, hopefully he'll come good for you but for us he was shocking, just need to get rid of Benteke now!! lol.


----------



## Kerr

£10m for Borini. :lol::lol:

There has to be scouts out there to pick up some cheap European talent. 

You could sign a few £1-2M players and take a chance one or two makes the grade. 

We all know Borini hasn't made the grade.


----------



## Clancy

£10m for Borini lmao. Dzeko was sold for £14m and he was brilliant. I can't believe no premier league club snapped up that chance


----------



## nbray67

Clancy said:


> £10m for Borini lmao. Dzeko was sold for £14m and he was brilliant. I can't believe no premier league club snapped up that chance


Agreed. I like Dzeko, just scores goals and that's what a forward does.

Then again, I liked Jovetic and I see he's already scored 3 goals in 2 games for Inter.

Why no PL clubs took either is beyond me.


----------



## m1pui

I didn't particularly think he made the grade when he was on loan for us. Granted he did ok when we needed it, but certainly not to a point where I'd have paid the £14m we had accepted last season, nor the £10m we've paid now 

After he snubbed us last season, i though that would be the end of it. A few people I spoke to said he was greedy with his wage demands, but I interpreted it as him doing all he could to try and stay at Liverpool, rather than get more money.

Hope I'm wrong and he flourishes, but I'm not holding my breath. And to those saying about him not scoring goals... well he's apparently been sold under the pretence of a winger so it's almost like we can't even complain when he's not banging them in now :lol:


----------



## dcj

nbray67 said:


> Agreed. I like Dzeko, just scores goals and that's what a forward does.
> 
> Then again, I liked Jovetic and I see he's already scored 3 goals in 2 games for Inter.
> 
> Why no PL clubs took either is beyond me.


Sad to see Dzeko go,more or less us won us the PL when Liverpool err....slipped up last few gamesp) scoring some vital goals. Jovetic I thought always tried too hard to score when he played which wasn't to often due to constant injuries.


----------



## Kerr

Looks like De Gea has gone. A deal for £29M in total with Real's backup keeper coming the other way. 

I wonder how much cash is coming on top of the player. Why do I have a feeling it's not as much as it should be. Real signed Navas for £7M last year, so surely his value can have risen too much?

It just seems a bit odd that on the day Man Utd pay £36.6m for an unproven teenager, they sell one of the best keepers in the world, who also is only 24 and a huge future, for less. 

We all see there has always been a premium for English players, but even other European teams don't seem to pay the same money for quality players. 

English teams just pay over the odds for everybody.


----------



## cheekymonkey

sky sports say's de gea deal is off


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yeah, they were late with the paperwork for DeGea;
but this is Real Madrid...it will be sorted.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Well, deadline day is upon us - Let the madness begin. Wenger, do your business in Paris and bring Cavani and Rabiot home!


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## Clancy

So far, boring


----------



## Kerr

Good luck VVD. 

It's disheartening losing players to teams like Southampton, but he'll do very well do there. 

£11.5m seems like a decent fee, but 3 months in the Premier league and silly numbers will get mentioned.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Not one outfield player! wtf!? All summer and we get f.all...would have took a punt on Jackson Martinez, rather than nobody.
Terrible window for us...where's David Dein when you need him. Shat negotiators!


----------



## Alfieharley1

DJ X-Ray said:


> Not one outfield player! wtf!? All summer and we get f.all...would have took a punt on Jackson Martinez, rather than nobody.
> Terrible window for us...where's David Dein when you need him. Shat negotiators!


Carnt run a **** up in a brewery.

I'm happy with Dyer on Loan. Dyer/De laet down the wing at pace should be mental if can be pulled off


----------



## B17BLG

DJ X-Ray said:


> Not one outfield player! wtf!? All summer and we get f.all...would have took a punt on Jackson Martinez, rather than nobody.
> Terrible window for us...where's David Dein when you need him. Shat negotiators!


What happened to the Benzima deal?


----------



## beetie

B17BLG said:


> What happened to the Benzima deal?


Maybe Real Madrid didn't get the paper work in on time


----------



## Clancy

Disappointed in the lack of notable chelsea signings 

Surprised arsenal didn't blag at least one of the big names linked to them 

Man United seems very odd. Some of the things said on BBC sport have made me laugh, some good headlines


----------



## DJ X-Ray

B17BLG said:


> What happened to the Benzima deal?


Didn't want to pay the extra few mil that they wanted...penny pinching. Personally, i'd have just gave them what they wanted. £50m apparently.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

SMR 0 - 1 ENG

( Rooney).

No idea why we was awarded a penalty though?!?!


----------



## Dannbodge

Was shirt tugging on stones


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Oh was it.

Cack game, 0-2 now.

OG by a pubber.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Lol it's hilarious how our midfield is being
overrun at times by San Marino smh.

The Euros are going to be humiliating if Jack
is injured.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

0 - 4
Barkley, Walcott

Seems like it was scripted - Rooney, equalling the record against san marino...
considering most of his goals were scored
against pubbers like them.


----------



## Clancy

Makes me laugh how we always end up playing these nobody teams, pundits and commentators bang on about how brilliant we are then we get stuffed as soon as we play a mediocre team


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Good performance from Shelvey.
Can't believe Milner and Vardy actually
started. Does Roy think they're the "future"?

Theo - one touch one goal. Effin stay on the right
and forget CF. Better career and more starts
that way.


----------



## spursfan

DJ X-Ray said:


> Good performance from Shelvey.
> Can't believe Milner and Vardy actually
> started. Does Roy think they're the "future"?
> 
> Theo - one touch one goal. Effin stay on the right
> and forget CF. Better career and more starts
> that way.


Thought the same, Milner is getting on a bit as is Vardy, never heard of him until today.
Again, our Woy showing his mixed up mind, he still does not have a clue at all as to who his preferred starting 11 is , the only person who is guaranteed a start is the troll.


----------



## B17BLG

Thank **** that international break was over. Boring as hell.

Now toffees let's stuff chelsea


----------



## Clancy

B17BLG said:


> Thank **** that international break was over. Boring as hell.
> 
> Now toffees let's stuff chelsea


Agree with the first but

Not so much the second


----------



## Clancy

Yeah it would be that little ****e 

I like Everton, but my god naismith is scum


----------



## DJ X-Ray

lol cba to play this year...still
celebrating dat title.

Naismith >>> CSKA Chelski


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Don't get start getting shook now Everton ffs.
Gotta keep full focus for full 90!


----------



## B17BLG

Tbf Matic has smashed that for chelsea goal.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

B17BLG said:


> Tbf Matic has smashed that for chelsea goal.


Yeah he did. Was unstoppable, just don't want them allowed back in the game.


----------



## Clancy

There's a time and a place for Jon obi mikel, today is not it


----------



## DJ X-Ray

WHAT! That's a back pass man, come on ffs smh


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Who TF is this Kennedy kid?


----------



## Clancy

DJ X-Ray said:


> Who TF is this Kennedy kid?


Some kiddy from Brazil, just wasn't talked about much over the summer.... probably as we didn't pay £36m for potential...


----------



## Clancy

We are playing terrible, was hoping the break would do us good but apparently not


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Clancy said:


> Some kiddy from Brazil, just wasn't talked about much over the summer.... probably as we didn't pay £36m for potential...


:lol:


----------



## Clancy

Game over


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Great football Everton! 

Naismith > Lukaku.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Costa smh... I won't lie, he was impressive up until
Christmas but then he also faded away like
Cesc and has done nothing since.
He's been very much non existent this season.
You wouldn't think he was there if he wasn't
kicking off in every game.


----------



## Clancy

Wouldn't mind as much if it was someone else but had to be naismith 

Lukaku has been a passenger as usual but Everton have played brilliant for the most part. We have been dire


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Liking Galloway.


----------



## Clancy

DJ X-Ray said:


> Costa smh... I won't lie, he was impressive up until
> Christmas but then he also faded away like
> Cesc and has done nothing since.
> He's been very much non existent this season.
> You wouldn't think he was there if he wasn't
> kicking off in every game.


Yeah been rubbish, think they said earlier 4 goals since Feb ?

If Falcao came to life we'd be fine but he's still not close to his pre injury level


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Clancy said:


> Wouldn't mind as much if it was someone else but had to be naismith
> 
> Lukaku has been a passenger as usual but Everton have played brilliant for the most part. We have been dire


Lol you don't like him no? Gotta give him his due though, coming off the bench and getting a hatrick.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Clancy said:


> Yeah been rubbish, think they said earlier 4 goals since Feb ?
> 
> If Falcao came to life we'd be fine but he's still not close to his pre injury level


Nah i know. Shame, because Falcao was outstanding before the injury.
Should have been fully rested like Theo


----------



## Clancy

DJ X-Ray said:


> Lol you don't like him no? Gotta give him his due though, coming off the bench and getting a hatrick.


Yeah played brilliant, can't fault it and we'll done to him he's just one of those players I don't like. Nasty little bugger, probably how moat people view Costa just not as blatant in how he does it

We have too many passengers in our squad at the minute, and out of the ones trying and playing hard only around half are actually playing well. Ivanovic is just playing like a lose cannon and conceding space everywhere, we need someone similar to matic to play along side him

Hazard William and Pedro are playing well but with no one in front playing well its always going to be tough

Pace is too low and not enough movement upfront is just killing any attacking plays


----------



## Clancy

Pretty sure Jose is on crack


----------



## Kerr

Man Utd v Liverpool. 

Not exactly quality viewing. Not a shot on target yet and only 3 efforts in total.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Benteke goal was banging.

Some goal from Martial...shades of the king Henry there.

Mustard.


----------



## nbray67

Nigh on £30m we paid/are paying for Firmino and I must say, even this early into his LFC career, what an absolute shower he is.

BR will be out on his proverbial, hopefully, if he doesn't get a result soon. 

2 games at home to Bournemouth and West Ham and he plays Benteke as a lone striker. Away to Utd, granted, Benteke up front on his lonesome again, but why the hell is Ings out wide??? 2 strikers should be playing alongside each other ffs!

BR, you've lost the plot and that's from someone who actually gave you the benefit of doubt after last season's shocker.

Time for a change me thinks!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

^^Yeah, although Manure were better, couldn't understand Rodger's gameplan there???


----------



## beetie

nbray67 said:


> BR will be out on his proverbial, hopefully, if he doesn't get a result soon.


Be careful what you wish for. Couldn't do any wrong a few years ago


----------



## Kerr

beetie said:


> Be careful what you wish for. Couldn't do any wrong a few years ago


That's the thing about football, things change so fast, then when they do start going wrong, it's hard to turn it around.

Rogers was great with Liverpool to start with. The team were fast, attacking, and full of confidence. It was a joy to watch and brought a good level of success for the team he had.

He's now spent an absolute fortune on the team, but they've gone backwards in every department that made them attractive to the outsider, and their own fans.


----------



## bidderman1969

nbray67 said:


> Nigh on £30m we paid/are paying for Firmino and I must say, even this early into his LFC career, what an absolute shower he is.
> 
> BR will be out on his proverbial, hopefully, if he doesn't get a result soon.
> 
> 2 games at home to Bournemouth and West Ham and he plays Benteke as a lone striker. Away to Utd, granted, Benteke up front on his lonesome again, but why the hell is Ings out wide??? 2 strikers should be playing alongside each other ffs!
> 
> BR, you've lost the plot and that's from someone who actually gave you the benefit of doubt after last season's shocker.
> 
> Time for a change me thinks!


im glad you said this,

i'm just so p***ed off with BR at the moment at how inept he seems to be with all the talent he has at his disposal :devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## bidderman1969

Kerr said:


> That's the thing about football, things change so fast, then when they do start going wrong, it's hard to turn it around.
> 
> Rogers was great with Liverpool to start with. The team were fast, attacking, and full of confidence. It was a joy to watch and brought a good level of success for the team he had.
> 
> He's now spent an absolute fortune on the team, but they've gone backwards in every department that made them attractive to the outsider, and their own fans.


summed up perfectly :thumb:

i didn't mind actually losing out in the title race that year when we were playing such great footie, it was just great to watch


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Even though we easily beat those pubbers, still we wasted a lot of chances and could have won 6-0 instead of 2-0. VERY comfortable victory must be said. Stoke were non existent all game. Walcott or Giroud, weren't exactly at their best but still scored...

Tactically , we destroyed them.

COYG!!!


----------



## dcj

Meanwhile in the top of the table clash....:wave:


----------



## Kerr

dcj said:


> Meanwhile in the top of the table clash....:wave:


You know if nobody is talking about you, then there's nothing wrong. :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

If Sunderland beat Spuds and Newcastle beat West Ham monday...the bottom 3 will be:

18 - Chelsea
19 - Tottenham
20 - Stoke City


----------



## GleemSpray

DJ X-Ray said:


> Liking Galloway.


 He kind of came in under the radar, but has looked very impressive in the games he has played in so far.

Very calm under pressure and has a good footballing brain.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> That's the thing about football, things change so fast, then when they do start going wrong, it's hard to turn it around.
> 
> Rogers was great with Liverpool to start with. The team were fast, attacking, and full of confidence. It was a joy to watch and brought a good level of success for the team he had.
> 
> He's now spent an absolute fortune on the team, but they've gone backwards in every department that made them attractive to the outsider, and their own fans.












Never rated him.

Couldn't convince a dog to lick his balls.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Smh Defoe bottles it big time


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## dcj

His post match interview was pathetic, "couldn't do tactics as computer wasn't working and then everything went wrong.....Besic got injured and the sub scored 2 goals in a minute".if only the computer was working the defence could have been told,"Don't let the substitute score&#55357;&#56397;" Plus he said the keeper made some fantastic saves.....err Jose', that was your keeper&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## knightstemplar

Unlucky Sunderland, take the chances and we will be fine:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yeah, all that hard work and nothing out of it is gutting.

Was the better side though.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dcj said:


> His post match interview was pathetic, "couldn't do tactics as computer wasn't working and then everything went wrong.....Besic got injured and the sub scored 2 goals in a minute".if only the computer was working the defence could have been told,"Don't let the substitute score��" Plus he said the keeper made some fantastic saves.....err Jose', that was your keeper��


Haha, he's a joke. Made me laugh when he kept saying he is a champion zzz.
Long may their fade (as i foretold) continue


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Mourinho always wins and then disappears, leaving a very unstable squad for other managers to fix.
This time he has to fix it himself.

Scenes.


----------



## Kerr

Sounds like a good game between Leicester and Villa. Some comeback.


----------



## beetie

Kerr said:


> Sounds like a good game between Leicester and Villa. Some comeback.


Very entertaining 2nd half. Very entertaining side lcfc


----------



## Alfieharley1

Well anyone surprised I have just shown my face on this thread lol?
Loved going 3-2 up and the fans brought it home "your not singing any more" I said to the Mrs 2-0 down just wait and see  that's why I back my team betting lol


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

It's bloody good going that from Leicester! I said at the beginning of the season that Leicester would go far under ranieri! Well done!!


----------



## nbray67

Sam.

I only caught the 2nd half and can honestly say, Ranieri is quite an astute manager in the way he switched Mahrez to a more central role and then brought on Dyer to take up the right wing position.

When he saw Amavi not letting Dyer do his thing he switched Dyer to the left and that's when there was only going to be one winner in that game, even coming from behind.

That team spirit was truly awe inspiring and I loved watching them pick themselves up and continue to attack, even in stoppage time.

As for Mahrez, if he had a City shirt on he'd be coveted all over the world. That guy is simply brilliant going forward where midfielders and defenders just do not know how to face up to him. 

The best Attacking MF in the PL at the moment?? I don't see anyone claiming that spot from him at the moment.


----------



## B17BLG

I agree Mahrez is sublime


----------



## Alfieharley1

Neil mate you hit the Nail on the head and could not put it any better.
Switching or shall we say tinkering the team was done fantastic and won us the game.
Nice to see Dyer get a goal. 
As for Mahrez being the best attaching MF I would definitely say Yes I think he cost us 0.5million lol? So much for these 30,40,50mil + plus players. I bet Leicester had some offers thrown at them in the transfer window.

I think the guy is pure quality and could easy be playing for the likes of City now.
I've stuck with Leicester Since I was born and always had hope. I am however undecided on the next game against Stoke away very tough side to face away but then I carnt see a lot of these teams wanting to play Leicester


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Mahrez is good, but not the best AM in PL.
He isn't Silva or Ozil level.


----------



## B17BLG

Alfieharley1 said:


> Neil mate you hit the Nail on the head and could not put it any better.
> Switching or shall we say tinkering the team was done fantastic and won us the game.
> Nice to see Dyer get a goal.
> As for Mahrez being the best attaching MF I would definitely say Yes I think he cost us 0.5million lol? So much for these 30,40,50mil + plus players. I bet Leicester had some offers thrown at them in the transfer window.
> 
> I think the guy is pure quality and could easy be playing for the likes of City now.
> I've stuck with Leicester Since I was born and always had hope. I am however undecided on the next game against Stoke away very tough side to face away but then I carnt see a lot of these teams wanting to play Leicester


Please stuff Stoke. I hate those bunch of choppers.


----------



## Alfieharley1

He may not but at the moment his stats are fantastic for this season - 4 goals, Unsure on assists but 2 yesterday. 
Also being 2nd in the table is showing what he/we can do. Got to say tho Silva is there also about the only 2 Midfielders who run at players.

I do hope we stuff Stoke just think they are good at home but I would not under estimate my team. We really could do with beating stoke and going into the Arsenal Game with our tails up


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Alfieharley1 said:


> He may not but at the moment his stats are fantastic for this season - 4 goals, Unsure on assists but 2 yesterday.
> Also being 2nd in the table is showing what he/we can do. Got to say tho Silva is there also about the only 2 Midfielders who run at players.
> 
> I do hope we stuff Stoke just think they are good at home but I would not under estimate my team. We really could do with beating stoke and going into the Arsenal Game with our tails up


Yeah he is quality. Said to you last year under Pearson i rate him.
As for the Orcs (Stoke) hope (and you should) batter them, they're just pubbers, but tend to get results at home in Mordor.
Can't stand the inbreds!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Maureen complaining about Martinez's lack of etiquette!? Are you for real.
Get back to your pond.


----------



## bidderman1969

don't think Maureen is doing himself any favours this season


----------



## Clancy

bidderman1969 said:


> don't think Maureen is doing himself any favours this season


Nope, I wish he'd shut up

When it's something funny like the ongoing stuff with wenger it's funny. But when he keeps moaning I cbf with it


----------



## B17BLG

The worst bit is he thinks they should of got a better result. Being champions doesn't give you the right to deserve better results when you were out classed by a mediocre team.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

B17BLG said:


> The worst bit is he thinks they should of got a better result. Being champions doesn't give you the right to deserve better results when you were out classed by a mediocre team.


Exactly. X1 v X1, doesn't matter who you are or what you have won. 
End of the day you lot outclassed them.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Clancy said:


> Nope, I wish he'd shut up
> 
> When it's something funny like the ongoing stuff with wenger it's funny. But when he keeps moaning I cbf with it


Haha yeah, they do actually hate each other for real. Don't know why they don't just have a straightener on the cobbles and done


----------



## GleemSpray

DJ X-Ray said:


> Maureen complaining about Martinez's lack of etiquette!? Are you for real.
> Get back to your pond.


 Got to laugh at what Roberto is quoted as saying to the press after the incident:

Martínez, cup of coffee in hand, said: "_When he beat us 6-3 last season__ he was such a nice man. I prefer him like that_."

Class


----------



## Clancy

DJ X-Ray said:


> Haha yeah, they do actually hate each other for real. Don't know why they don't just have a straightener on the cobbles and done


Yeah but the banter is funny, the advert for the Chelsea arsenal game next week is brilliant :lol:


----------



## dcj

Clancy said:


> Yeah but the banter is funny, the advert for the Chelsea arsenal game next week is brilliant :lol:


Not sure Jose' will say too much this week.....


----------



## Clancy

dcj said:


> Not sure Jose' will say too much this week.....


I bet he does, doesn't know how or when to keep quiet. Probably make himself look a *** but I can't see him saying nothing


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dcj said:


> Not sure Jose' will say too much this week.....


Probably not mate, but if he does I hope Wenger ignores it and doesn't respond. Even though they're wounded, it's gonna be difficult to come away from there with anything. We will have to be tactically on point. I'd be happy with a draw tbh.

Any chance of borrowing Aguero for the day bruv?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Clancy said:


> Yeah but the banter is funny, the advert for the Chelsea arsenal game next week is brilliant :lol:


Yeah i love the bantz tbh. Ain't seen the ad. Is it on BT?


----------



## Clancy

DJ X-Ray said:


> Yeah i love the bantz tbh. Ain't seen the ad. Is it on BT?


Yeah I think it was on bt mate


----------



## dcj

DJ X-Ray said:


> Probably not mate, but if he does I hope Wenger ignores it and doesn't respond. Even though they're wounded, it's gonna be difficult to come away from there with anything. We will have to be tactically on point. I'd be happy with a draw tbh.
> 
> Any chance of borrowing Aguero for the day bruv?


No,but you can have Navas for Sanchez
Not sure if Aguero is fit anyway .


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dcj said:


> No,but you can have Navas for Sanchez
> Not sure if Aguero is fit anyway .


Hahaha.No ta. Oh yeah, forgot about that.


----------



## GleemSpray

DJ X-Ray said:


> Probably not mate, but if he does I hope Wenger ignores it and doesn't respond. Even though they're wounded, it's gonna be difficult to come away from there with anything. We will have to be tactically on point. I'd be happy with a draw tbh.
> 
> Any chance of borrowing Aguero for the day bruv?


We can lend you Naismith ...


----------



## bidderman1969




----------



## bidderman1969

ooooer, /\/\/\ that was post 666 that was a bit evil of me too, lol


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Watching City v Juve, but flicked to Man U v PSV Luke Shaw looks pretty injured man...


----------



## Andyg_TSi

Like Shaw has broke his leg, looked a bad one!!


----------



## Kerr

Just seen the pictures. 

It's really bad to see someone injured like that. 

Hopefully it heals quickly.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yeah, feel for the kid. Been good this season. First champions league game and all, hope he can come back like Ramsey did.


----------



## Clancy

Was a foul by kompany imo


----------



## dcj

Clancy said:


> Was a foul by kompany imo


Defender made no attempt to jump before the ball came into his area,Kompany had every right to go for it. ****ed Mcmanaman off so all is good.&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Clancy

Kompany is a big bloke and arm around the chest jumping first would be enough to stop most people jumping lol

Awsome equaliser so guess it doesn't matter now anyway


----------



## dcj

Clancy said:


> Kompany is a big bloke and arm around the chest jumping first would be enough to stop most people jumping lol
> 
> Awsome equaliser so guess it doesn't matter now anyway


Chiellini makes a living out of blocking players paths though,just didn't work this time.


----------



## dcj

Business as usual for City in Europe&#55357;&#56840;


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Cuadrado looks good for Juve, amazing what
confidence can do.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dcj said:


> Defender made no attempt to jump before the ball came into his area,Kompany had every right to go for it. *****ed Mcmanaman off so all is good.��*


 :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

How w**k was that Manure free kick?


----------



## Clancy

DJ X-Ray said:


> Cuadrado looks good for Juve, amazing what
> confidence can do.


Yeah looked really good, better than he managed for us in the few games he played. Hopefully will come back far more confident


----------



## Kerr

I thought City would win tonight. Juve aren't that good and have started badly in the league. That's City on the back foot and under pressure from the start again. 

Really bad result for Man Utd too. Not the end of the world for them as it was an away game and an easier group.


----------



## dcj

Kerr said:


> I thought City would win tonight. Juve aren't that good and have started badly in the league. That's City on the back foot and under pressure from the start again.
> 
> .


Too cautious again in a European home tie.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

State of Lineker...what's that supposed to be the Robert Downey jr Look? smh


----------



## Clancy

Luke Shaw challenge doesn't look so bad full speed but in slow mo you can see his leg flapping about halfway down his shin, looks very bad. Gonna be a long time to get over that I'd imagine


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Clancy said:


> Luke Shaw challenge doesn't look so bad full speed but in slow mo you can see his leg flapping about halfway down his shin, looks very bad. Gonna be a long time to get over that I'd imagine


That was horrific mate..the fact that it took 10 minutes to get him off and he needed oxygen, double break, that's usually 12 months minimum :/


----------



## DJ X-Ray

On this day 19 years ago, Patrick Vieira made his Arsenal debut. 
Signed for - £3.5M. Invincible, Premier League
titles - 3 FA Cups - 4 Community Shields - 4.
A true Arsenal legend.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Tonight is Champions League night.

Or, as Tottenham fans like to call it.

Wednesday


----------



## Alfieharley1

Looking forward to the game shame Jack Wheelchair is out again


----------



## Clancy

DJ X-Ray said:


> Tonight is Champions League night.
> 
> Or, as Tottenham fans like to call it.
> 
> Wednesday


:lol:


----------



## Clancy

Don't think it can get any worse. Hazard missing a penalty 5 minutes in 

Also how the keeper only got a yellow card is a joke


----------



## nbray67

Clancy said:


> Don't think it can get any worse. Hazard missing a penalty 5 minutes in
> 
> Also how the keeper only got a yellow card is a joke


Hazard is lacking confidence if his body language is anything to go by.

He never looked at the ball as he went to strike that pen.


----------



## Clancy

nbray67 said:


> Hazard is lacking confidence if his body language is anything to go by.
> 
> He never looked at the ball as he went to strike that pen.


He never does though to be fair, but he messed that up a treat lol

Willian has been the only player who seems completely on form so far this season so glad he scored that free kick

Really got to smash this game for a confidence boost


----------



## Clancy

Had to say it didn't I, now it looks like he's injured :wall: the saga continues


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Sigh. I knew that was coming..pointless
possession..wasteful..caught on counter.


----------



## nbray67

Jeez. Wait till you see Florenzi's goal for Roma. Audacious or what.


----------



## Clancy

Whaaaaat, high foot for an over head kick with no one trying to head it, eh ?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

FFS Giroud!


----------



## Clancy

How can that not be a red if it causes a penalty in the 6 yard box ? How more blatant can a goal scoring opportunity be


----------



## Clancy

DJ X-Ray said:


> FFS Giroud!


Why was he sent off ?


----------



## Clancy

Why does the official behind the goal never comment on what he sees! !!! Waste of time having them 

They have a perfect view of what's in the box but never correct the ref who gets it wrong from 30 yards away


----------



## Zetec-al

Haha Arsenal!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Dat Henry finish.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Better in the 2nd half. but pffft. Kinda game I'd rather miss.


----------



## Kerr

3 points from a possible 12 from English teams. That's not a good start. Wasn't exactly the highest calibre of team either. 

It does appear a lot of teams are closing the gap.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> 3 points from a possible 12 from English teams. That's not a good start. Wasn't exactly the highest calibre of team either.
> 
> It does appear a lot of teams are closing the gap.


I make you right.


----------



## Clancy

Interesting line up from us, wouldn't be what I choose 

Dreading this game


----------



## Clancy

100% penalty, poor decision and he had excellent view too


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Fair enough, red for Gab. But how that dirty **** Costa stayed on after raising his hand is beyond me. **** these officials!


----------



## Clancy

DJ X-Ray said:


> Fair enough, red for Gab. But how that dirty **** Costa stayed on after raising his hand is beyond me. **** these officials!


Yeah was definately red for Costa, if not for one of then for all 3 offences inside 10 seconds

Got to sub him off now else he will be off in minutes


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Sigh. Shat defending. Impossible task now. Pure damage limitation.


----------



## Clancy

Could see that coming


----------



## Zetec-al

Oh dear


----------



## Clancy

Thank god Costa is going off, no idea how he is still on the pitch


----------



## DJ X-Ray

All the refs fault today.
We are destined to win the league this year, 
today is nothing but a flesh wound.

Someone drop Dean and Costa in isis territory.


----------



## Zetec-al

That's slightly harsh!


----------



## Clancy

Both red cars justified but Costa should not have stayed on, likely to get a retrospective ban for something 

Played well though even before arsenal lost players so happy with that and the win


----------



## Clancy

Never a boring fixture !


----------



## nbray67

Newcastle and Sunderland both getting beat by the newly promoted clubs by a couple of goals already, it must be tough in the North East unless your a Boro fan.

Not sure what's going on at both those clubs at the moment.


----------



## Kerr

Both have been stuck in a rut for long enough. 

They've been in the relegation dog fight all too often, their luck will run out one season.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Can't really blame our players or Wenger for
today's performance. Chelsea had 14 players,
there's just no way any team could win this
game.

Maureen's whineing finally got him what he
wanted.

I hope Diego Costa gets a 7 match ban. AT
LEAST!!! 1 aggression on Gabriel with the
game stopped, 2 aggressions on Koscielny
with the game running, and one attempted
aggression on the Ox right before he was
subbed off.

Mike Dean was chelsea's mvp today.
Congratulations!!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Come on Leicester 2-0 down now at 2-2  come back again???


----------



## Dannbodge

So glad I captained mahrez again 😊


----------



## nbray67

Hammers 2 up after 32mins. 

Upset on the cards maybe?


----------



## vek

DJ X-Ray said:


> Can't really blame our players or Wenger for
> today's performance. Chelsea had 14 players,
> there's just no way any team could win this
> game.
> 
> Maureen's whineing finally got him what he
> wanted.
> 
> I hope Diego Costa gets a 7 match ban. AT
> LEAST!!! 1 aggression on Gabriel with the
> game stopped, 2 aggressions on Koscielny
> with the game running, and one attempted
> aggression on the Ox right before he was
> subbed off.
> 
> Mike Dean was chelsea's mvp today.
> Congratulations!!


could not have said it better :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

I'll need to watch MOTD later. 

Costa is a player you can only like if he's on your team. Even then it's hard with his behaviour all too often.


----------



## nbray67

If this link works, Garth Crooks isn't holding back about Mike Dean.

http://www.joe.co.uk/sport/watch-ga...-referee-mike-dean-in-this-furious-rant/15953


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kin' ell! Relentless from City. Such fluid attack.

Creating chance after chance, but some of the

WHU Players are playing the game of their life so far.


----------



## nbray67

If West Ham come away with 3pts today then that back line needs to be getting some added bonus into their pay this week.

Superb effort so far from them all.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Us, Pool and now City all scalped by WHU.


Props.


----------



## beetie

nbray67 said:


> If this link works, Garth Crooks isn't holding back about Mike Dean.
> 
> http://www.joe.co.uk/sport/watch-ga...-referee-mike-dean-in-this-furious-rant/15953


Crook's right mike dean loves himself too much.
Another link on that page shows a french TV channel gave dean man of the match.haha


----------



## Clancy

Well Costa will most likely be out for a while when he gets banned so hopefully remy gets more gametime 

Always plays his heart out and Tbh matches our midfield better, Costa seems to just want to draw fouls and not power through defences now which is really getting on my **** 

So glad city lost, good day for us


----------



## dcj

t watch the City match live but had 2nd half on the radio while working,not even a buzz when I hear "Navas on the right with the ball". MOTD stat was he had 13 attempts to cross and didn't get past the 1st defender. Yet anyone dare to slag him off on Bluemoon gets shot down in flames, claiming he's a tireless worker who does so much you don't notice, EXCEPT CROSS THE FECKIN BALL. Really don't know what Pelligrini sees that we don't. De Brune looking good though but as per,we lack ideas when Silva is out.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dcj said:


> t watch the City match live but had 2nd half on the radio while working,not even a buzz when I hear "Navas on the right with the ball". MOTD stat was he had 13 attempts to cross and didn't get past the 1st defender. Yet anyone dare to slag him off on Bluemoon gets shot down in flames, claiming he's a tireless worker who does so much you don't notice, EXCEPT CROSS THE FECKIN BALL. Really don't know what Pelligrini sees that we don't. De Brune looking good though but as per,we lack ideas when Silva is out.


Think it is Navas' pace man.

Same with us- Rambo on the RW don't work, should be centre with Santi.

Mangala is on some new improved shti.
Looked good.


----------



## nbray67

Hmmm, not sure in how much depth to this there is but the Al Maktoums, Dubai Royalty, are interested/in talks to takeover LFC.

It's ok pumping money in but with BR unable to put out a team that can win a game at the moment, it's a managerial change we need not an ownership change.

My faith in BR has finally crumbled, who to replace him though, now that's a different ball game altogether!!


----------



## bidderman1969

Yeah, unfortunately I too have lost faith in BR, needs to turn it around pretty soon I think


----------



## nbray67

bidderman1969 said:


> Yeah, unfortunately I too have lost faith in BR, needs to turn it around pretty soon I think


Supposedly, Sturridge may be in the squad today, Henderson also.

Either way, he'll still play 1 up front and then chuck on more strikers when we go 1 down.

Either that or if he does play more than 1 striker, he'll be out of position on the wing!!


----------



## bidderman1969

henderson shouldn't be, he's broken a bone in his foot, apparently


----------



## nbray67

bidderman1969 said:


> henderson shouldn't be, he's broken a bone in his foot, apparently


My bad, I thought I'd seen them both mentioned for availability today. Can't have been Hendo then.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I reckon Klopp would be good for you lot, he has the know-how and would give you a directive instantly.
Rodgers has neither imo.


----------



## vek

agree again with ya dj,kloppy would be a good choice,i gather he is waiting to see if he can take over at bayern once guardiola comes to the end of his contract.i for 1 would love to see him in the pl.


----------



## nbray67

Yay!!

2 up front, Moreno at LB and Sakho at CB.

Firmino on the bench. Yay!

I'll make prediction that we'll win this 2-0.

I'll be back in 90mins with egg on my face if we don't!


----------



## nbray67

What a load of sh1te again BR.

Mignolet gifting Norwich a goal and the remaining 10 just didn't give enough, again!!


----------



## kh904

nbray67 said:


> What a load of sh1te again BR.
> 
> Mignolet gifting Norwich a goal and the remaining 10 just didn't give enough, again!!


I don't think Mignolet was 100% at fault. He couldn't get through the wall of players who didn't do themselves any favours, plus Martins did brilliantly to finish it off.
Also Mignolet made a brillant save to keep it 1-1.

Rudy had a blinder and Coutinho should have scored the one on one - Rogers can't be blamed for that.

Again, I think the atmosphere does not help one bit, it's non existent.

Having said that, 1 point against Norwich is not good enough.

Ings looked very good though!


----------



## Dannbodge

The utd-scumton game was interesting.
Utd were completely outplayed in the 1st 20mins them dominated up until 85th 
Good 3 points again.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Dannbodge said:


> The utd-scumton game was interesting.
> Utd were completely outplayed in the 1st 20mins them dominated up until 85th
> Good 3 points again.


Degea on the £ again.


----------



## nbray67

This lad looks like he's put this one to bed.


----------



## Clancy

:lol::lol:


----------



## Clancy

BBC just confirmed Costa will be getting a retrospective ban, doesn't say how long yet


----------



## DJ X-Ray

nbray67 said:


> This lad looks like he's put this one to bed.
> 
> Arsenal fan surrounded by celebrating Chelsea fans at Stamford Bridge after Chelsea 's win - YouTube


Lol Yep, max bantz at football. Love it. Perhaps go to support your club live one day...football is a lot better in real life. As for "Put to bed". Hmmm, How about the whole of the Bridge put to bed.

Dat away support 

#Gunners4life


----------



## nbray67

I can't be arsed with them anymore in truth DJ.

Long gone are me days of paying stupid money following my club. My money, time and family life are far more important to me than LFC.

I see enough of their sh!te on tv and then think, ''thankfully, I didn't spend £100+ watching that shower''.

Hats off to those who follow their clubs to every game/most games. 

I dare say the majority of us that post on here are 'armchair fans' rather than 'true fans' as some would call it!!

I'll pop up a poll and hopefully, those who vote, do it truthfully.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Diego Costa charged with violent
conduct. Gabriel charged with improper conduct & both clubs charged with failing to control their players. Fair enough.

Kurt Zouma: "Diego Costa likes to
cheat a lot but we are proud of him"

Sums up Chelsea as a football club.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

nbray67 said:


> I can't be arsed with them anymore in truth DJ.
> 
> Long gone are me days of paying stupid money following my club. My money, time and family life are far more important to me than LFC.
> 
> I see enough of their sh!te on tv and then think, ''thankfully, I didn't spend £100+ watching that shower''.
> 
> Hats off to those who follow their clubs to every game/most games.
> 
> I dare say the majority of us that post on here are 'armchair fans' rather than 'true fans' as some would call it!!
> 
> I'll pop up a poll and hopefully, those who vote, do it truthfully.


Don't take it to heart mate. Point i'm making is that, that caper is standard fayre week in week out. See it regulary.
And yeah, perhaps i'm stupid paying the highest prices in the country, but...you can't take it with ya.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

At a guess ( could be wrong) fans who watch live:

B17BLG
Gleemspray
Kerr
DMH-01
Tricky Red
PugIain
cadmunkey
Andyg_Tsi
Overdoser
M1pui
Alan Hanson


----------



## GleemSpray

Yeah, I go to every home game, but not dedicated enough to do the away games these days! 

I do agree that the costs have become mental, especially for people with kids who want to go too.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Sigh. Coquelin out for us tomorrow, at 3 point lane


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Sir Alex Ferguson: “Tony Adams was
a Manchester United player in an
Arsenal shirt" 

Incorrect. 

He was an Arsenal legend in an Arsenal shirt.


----------



## dcj

DJ X-Ray said:


> Love it. Perhaps go to support your club live one day...football is a lot better in real life.


Not sure it is anymore. For me to go as regular as I did in the late 80s early 90s would cost me the same as my monthly mortgage payments if lucky. What used to be a £20 Saturday afternoon out wouldn't even get you in the ground anymore and if I did i'd end up sat next to some needy *** who expects City to win every game . Used to be bad enough in the Kippax but them days if someone ****ed you off you could just edge away from them:lol: Nowadays if you have a season ticket you could be stuck with 'em all season. Not sure i'd even go regular if I won the Lottery tbh.
I went to City's last 2 Wembley visits and had to twice sit next to the same 30 something *** on the coach threatening passing opposing fans from behind the coaches safety glass ,out of his skull by 9.30AM and singing songs about Colin Bell (who he obviously saw play :wall.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dcj said:


> Not sure it is anymore. For me to go as regular as I did in the late 80s early 90s would cost me the same as my monthly mortgage payments if lucky. What used to be a £20 Saturday afternoon out wouldn't even get you in the ground anymore and if I did i'd end up sat next to some needy *** who expects City to win every game . Used to be bad enough in the Kippax but them days if someone ****ed you off you could just edge away from them:lol: Nowadays if you have a season ticket you could be stuck with 'em all season. Not sure i'd even go regular if I won the Lottery tbh.
> I went to City's last 2 Wembley visits and had to twice sit next to the same 30 something *** on the coach threatening passing opposing fans from behind the coaches safety glass ,out of his skull by 9.30AM and singing songs about Colin Bell (who he obviously saw play :wall.


Lol. Yeah you're right about all that, defo nothing like it was.

Changed for the worst sadly. What i should have said(which is my fault) and meant was, that it's better in the respect of the speed, better views, feel and seeing players in the flesh. My best times were at Highbury and certain away games back in the day tbh. 
Although Wembley is usually always good.


----------



## alan hanson

i recon i'll go see Peterborough this season more than inter (will try and get over twice this year). Peterborough dad is season ticket in the family stand any violence or even bad language and your thrown out. though you still get the clueless twerps shouting stuff, but then i guess the fact i don't support them i see it a complete different way. im certainly more relaxed even watching inter, no point getting fired up and venting it cant do much and just wana enjoy it as much as possible defo wont let the result (dizzy heights so far played 4 won 4) ruin a weekend away in Milan.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

The Gabriel Paulista red card has rightly been rescinded, thank you. Justice has been served. Good job Arsenal

Not surprised Chelsea are kicking off wanting Gabriel banned.

They banned their own doctor for
treating their own effing player.

Feel sorry for Eva Carneiro, she has been treated poorly by Mourhino. I hope that she does take
legal action against him.
If anything, Wenger should sign her up just to annoy them :lol: 

Lesson for other Arsenal players:
Always stand and defend your team-
mates no matter the situation. Well done.


----------



## dcj

City struggling at the moment.....


----------



## Alfieharley1

dcj said:


> City struggling at the moment.....


What missing the net lol?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Geezus 0-4 at HT. Just tuned in.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Oooft. best studio presenter i have ever seen on Bein Sports. Sign her up and ship her over now!!!!


----------



## dcj

DJ X-Ray said:


> Oooft. best studio presenter i have ever seen on Bein Sports. Sign her up and ship her over now!!!!


I too am admiring her............channel. She's not Richard Keyes:doublesho


----------



## nbray67

Just seen that Lewandowski came on as a sub on 46mins with Bayern down 1 nil.

Scores 5 goals in 9 minutes to 'ease' them to a comfortable win.

Talk about super sub or what!!


----------



## Clancy

Gabriel ref card resinded which is fair considering his kick was nothing 

Costa gets a 3 match ban which is fair enough 

Pretty much what I expected, no harm done. Will do us good to play without Costa I think, remy plays more like our midfield 

Costa needs to get back to playing football like last season not wasting time and looking for fouls 

Would be good to see Falcao get gametime and hopefully get back on form


----------



## GleemSpray

nbray67 said:


> Just seen that Lewandowski came on as a sub on 46mins with Bayern down 1 nil.
> 
> Scores 5 goals in 9 minutes to 'ease' them to a comfortable win.
> 
> Talk about super sub or what!!


 Yes, a terrific performance.

But I think the Wolfsburg manager and squad might not have been fully focussed this evening because of external events ?


----------



## GleemSpray

Think Chelsea might set a new record for the biggest Premier Club fee this Winter .... 




...That is for the compensation payment they will end up having to pay Eva Carneiro in the Courts for constructive dismissal...


----------



## Overdoser

Great win for Leicester. Even with 10 changes the team still looked strong. Hammers had a pretty strong line up, just Reid and Payet not starting from the Citeh game i think. Atmosphere was unreal. Should've scored a lot more. Adrian had a blinder in goal. 

I'll admit I wanted Big Sam instead of Ranieri...I'm happy to be proven wrong about him.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Overdoser said:


> Great win for Leicester. Even with 10 changes the team still looked strong. Hammers had a pretty strong line up, just Reid and Payet not starting from the Citeh game i think. Atmosphere was unreal. Should've scored a lot more. Adrian had a blinder in goal.
> 
> I'll admit I wanted Big Sam instead of Ranieri...I'm happy to be proven wrong about him.


Yeah, he's turning out to be a good appointment.


----------



## beetie

Great finish from flamini.

And Martial scores again, 4in4 is good going


----------



## nbray67

BR and Steve McLaren getting sacked tomorrow???


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Never get bored beating Tottenham at 3-point lane.. Forever in our shadow. What a performance by 
Flamini. GOAT hit . Class volley Difficult to score those.
Got more goals at ****e Hart Lane than Harry Kane has this season

Flamini>Giroud


----------



## bidderman1969

Yet another game where we only score 1, out of a total of 47 shots, apparently 

(Sigh)


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Poor little Spurs. *Remembers* when their fans ripped out the seats at Emirates 




Karma is a B1tch.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Lolverpool scraping through on pens against 4th tier Carlisle dear oh dear.Lewandoski has scored more goals in 9 minutes than LFC, NEW and WBA have all season :lol:


----------



## nbray67

What I do see is the sack's of sh1te we moved on are scoring goals.

Aspas 2 against Barca last night and Balotelli gets another for AC the other night.

BR has lost the teams confidence and he needs a kick up the backside or be shown the door as it isn't getting any better for us.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

:lol:


----------



## Clancy

That is brilliant :lol:


----------



## GleemSpray

That is superb. :lol:


----------



## Clancy

Never ever thought I'd say it but, thank you spurs! 

Looked earlier at city 1 nil up and just checked the result, wasn't expecting that


----------



## dcj

Clancy said:


> Never ever thought I'd say it but, thank you spurs!
> 
> Looked earlier at city 1 nil up and just checked the result, wasn't expecting that


We played awful too, every goal badly conceded and didn't really create any decent chances.


----------



## bidderman1969

Maybe a good sign that things are turning for the big clubs, we started off crap, so may be an omen to start getting better!

Well, we can hope ………


----------



## Clancy

dcj said:


> We played awful too, every goal badly conceded and didn't really create any decent chances.


Had an excellent start to the season though so a little blip won't hurt, not like your ever out of form for long


----------



## dcj

Clancy said:


> Had an excellent start to the season though so a little blip won't hurt, not like your ever out of form for long


Had a great start with Kompany and Mangala,but as soon as they were split due to injury we went cack. Early days yet,so not panicking yet.
And on that note Newcastle score.....


----------



## Clancy

Yeah good goal, been a good 40 minutes for both of us but we switched off then. Like no one even knew he was there


----------



## Clancy

We are playing well but there is no pace on the attack which is just killing it. That and ivanovic can't pass or cross anymore for some reason


----------



## Zetec-al

For god sake Chelsea!


----------



## Clancy

Tell me about it, no movement and no pace it's rubbish since we conceded the first


----------



## Clancy

My word that was a powerful strike


----------



## DJ X-Ray

That away was well worth the trek- even with the flu:/
That was a f***ing great game! End 2 end! 
MOTM for me is Theo. His hold up play
especially really impressed me, this is the first
time I've thought he may be more than a stop
gap in the ST position. Some great movement.

Leicester are pretty quick, but were naive, to think they could go toe to toe with us, that's their unbeaten record destroyed.

Sanchez was on fire today, still not 100% fit, but class is permanent.

Shout out to Monreal too, had Mahrez on smash.

Victory through harmony.

COYG!!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Sanchez > Hazard


----------



## Kerr

42 attempts on goal between the team sounds like fun. 

Leicester did have their chances on MOTD. Vardy should have scored earlier with his header.

Walcot does deserve a chance up front. A few years ago before he went through a series of injuries, he did score a lot.

There still is a need for a proper penalty box striker though.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I don't watch Tottenham, but all those goals apart from Lamela's were offside.
Harry (woody from toystory) Kane scores from a rebound and thinks he is Messi.

Good for the title race City dropped points, but Tottenham will ALWAYS be s**t.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Did Murphy just say " Liverpool will make top 4? 
Lol behave yourself...getting just as bad as that other little shat. Michael Owen.
Unfortunate for Newcastle they couldn't maintain, but still, it's a point and a start.
Also will p*** Maureen off. Which is good 

Didn't like the way the Sunderland defender turned away from the Mata shot, in which he scored his goal.

Fix up ya psusy.


----------



## kh904

I think Danny Murphy said that they had a good chance of making top 4 if they can keep sturridge fit and benteke still to come back. 
It's possible considering how open the league is at the moment. Chelsea are struggling, man city looked like they were walking away with the title but now look vulnerable, arsenal look good but are inconsistent.
Man United are getting the wins despite not being in full flow.

Liverpool despite looking very average, have not fallen too far off the pace, and once they get into gear who knows (for 4th, not the top). The problem is they have a horrible run coming up so it can turn into a nightmare.


----------



## GleemSpray

DJ X-Ray said:


> Did Murphy just say " Liverpool will make top 4?
> Lol behave yourself....


 Yeah, I nearly blew some drink out of my nose when I heard him say that.

They have now gone above us in the league, but I don't think they will be threatening anyone or anything come next spring.... Certainly not if Brenda is still there desperately trying to find the steering wheel...


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Alexis Sanchez hat tricks: 2011: v
Palermo 2014: v Elche 2015: v
Leicester.

First ever player to score a
hat-trick in Serie A, La Liga & PL.

Since Maureen claimed Hazard was
better than Ronaldo: Ronaldo:
Games: 7 Goals: 8 Hazard: Games:
8 Goals: 0 :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

GleemSpray said:


> Yeah, I nearly blew some drink out of my nose when I heard him say that.
> 
> They have now gone above us in the league, but I don't think they will be threatening anyone or anything come next spring.... Certainly not if Brenda is still there desperately trying to find the steering wheel...


Exactly. I have never rated Rodgers. He has no clue imo. Simple logic tells you that, for a team to move forward you need a directive that players can work towards.

Midtable for me, as long as he is there.


----------



## Kerr

Here's a house for for you DJ.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/flat-arsenals-old-ground-highbury-6524825


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> Here's a house for for you DJ.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/flat-arsenals-old-ground-highbury-6524825


Kerr man, don't tempt me haha


----------



## Clancy

It's cool that it's in the old stadium and all but jesus £660k for that dindgy little flat


----------



## GleemSpray

Get the same spec flat in any other location and spend the difference on a box and parking space at the Emirates, so you can take your mates to the game each week.


----------



## Clancy

Berahino has just won the worst celebration ever award I think 

Prior to that I didn't know stadiums could get that quiet, more atmosphere at a Sunday league game


----------



## nbray67

There's a lad who stands to win nearly 50k if Everton win this, not looking good mind!!


----------



## Clancy

Christ how much was the wager


----------



## Clancy

Really. I don't care who wins, but one of them needs to win for me to get any money lol and that was offside to me


----------



## nbray67

Boom!!

Here's that bet Clancy!!


----------



## Clancy

Bloody hell! Odds seem well high on that, I would of cashed out at 41k all day long


----------



## nbray67

Cash out was only 4k though!


----------



## Clancy

Ah thought it said 41k, I'd be ****ting it right now


----------



## GleemSpray

Whe-hey !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! COYB !!!!!!!!!!!!!



" The School of Science...,... its on its way back "



Loving Geralds chipped crosses into the box.



Happy.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yeah, great comeback that.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

GleemSpray said:


> Get the same spec flat in any other location and spend the difference on a box and parking space at the Emirates, so you can take your mates to the game each week.


A box doesn't interest me, not my thing. I'm happy in the North Bank with the roughneck crew.
It's only 20 minutes away for me anyway, by tube.
As Clancy said, it is cool ,but i couldn't go from a 4 bedroom house to a flat. No way would my missus have it anyway lol


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Antonio Di Natale on Alexis
Sanchez: “He’s the best strike
partner I had in my life. He’s one of
the most complete attackers in the
world."

Thierry Henry on Alexis Sanchez:
"He is the guy who can change the
course of a game. I love the way he
plays, he plays with his heart"



Mesut Özil has created the highest
number of chances in 2015 - Santi
Cazorla has the highest number of
assists in Premier League in 2015.


----------



## Clancy

Only criticism I would have of arsenal of late is what Gary neville said last night, they have a tendency to have a brilliant calender year but not an entire season. If they could put there form over a season they'll be near on unstoppable at the minute


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Clancy said:


> Only criticism I would have of arsenal of late is what Gary neville said last night, they have a tendency to have a brilliant calender year but not an entire season. If they could put there form over a season they'll be near on unstoppable at the minute


Yeah, tell me about it. We lack the consistency.


----------



## Clancy

DJ X-Ray said:


> Yeah, tell me about it. We lack the consistency.


Wanna trade ? We are very consistent at the minute, just with **** poor form :wall:


----------



## Clancy

Assistant behind the goal yet again proving useless 

Less than 5 yards away with a perfect view doesn't correct the ref when someone blatantly hand balls in the box. Should of had a penalty, very clear cut 

Also why was the ref clapping and smacked the ass of a porto player who was subed off. Not exactly professional


----------



## beetie

English teams doing crap again. We are close to losing the 4th champions league place.
Luckily for us roma lost.


----------



## Kerr

It'll take some effort from Arsenal now. With back to back games against Bayern, I think they are going to need the other teams to take points off each other to get through. 

I really didn't see that result coming. That's a bad one.


----------



## Clancy

We played terrible, deserved to lose but god we should of had that penalty. Defo losing our 4th spot 

Willian is still the only person playing well


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Same s**t different day! 

Wenger should arrange an orgy before every
game to boost the testosterone levels of the
team. 

W*****s.

Bayern will score half a dozen against us in their backyard


----------



## Clancy

To be fair I think bayern will roll over anyone at the minute. Lewandowski is just on fire, 10 goals in a week


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> It'll take some effort from Arsenal now. With back to back games against Bayern, I think they are going to need the other teams to take points off each other to get through.
> 
> I really didn't see that result coming. That's a bad one.


Ain't happening mate. Need a miracle.Was sitting there, wondering wtf Cech wasn't playing!? Apparently, he pulled a muscle...
so why was he on the bench? Was fuming!

Must have made some kinda pact with Ospina behind the scenes and promised him certain games so he didn't leave in the summer.

Ospina effed up big time, but i don't blame him for everything. Apart from Alexis and Bellerin they were all cack.

Anyway, that's that. Just can't be wasting energy on this shat.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Clancy said:


> To be fair I think bayern will roll over anyone at the minute. Lewandowski is just on fire, 10 goals in a week


Yeah, he is flames. Next level s**t.

:lol: Watch his price tag sky rocket to infinity.


----------



## Kerr

How many warnings do Man City's defence need? 

The goal was long coming.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Wish Robbie Savage would STFU and calm down man! 

Asswipe.


----------



## Kerr

Better last 30 minutes by City. They needed that. 

The Keeper's noise was in some mess. That knee must have hurt.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

:lol: Mcmanaman just couldn't bring himself to say City deserved it.

Cok.


----------



## dcj

DJ X-Ray said:


> Wish Robbie Savage would STFU and calm down man!
> 
> Asswipe.


The man is a footballing genius, " Its important City don't lose this." I'm glad he made us aware of that.
Not sold on Sterling yet,but can see the class in De Bruyne.


----------



## vek

when savage is co commentating ive godda turn the sound off,instead of making a quick point hes got to ramble on & on,permanent laryngitis is the only cure for that posing p***k


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dcj said:


> The man is a footballing genius, " Its important City don't lose this." I'm glad he made us aware of that.
> Not sold on Sterling yet,but can see the class in De Bruyne.


Yeah he's decent.. looks a bit like Prince Harry:lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Sunday is gonna be insane!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Schoolboy defending from Newcastle.

Insane contributions from Aguero and KDB.
Sublime goal for Aguero's hatrick...
Guy is a Killer!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Are you serious? 5 for Aguero now!! 

Check the timeframe.

MNC 6-1 NEW


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Why sub him man ffs! 
Should have left him on smh


----------



## GleemSpray

DJ X-Ray said:


> Are you serious? 5 for Aguero now!!
> 
> Check the timeframe.
> 
> MNC 6-1 NEW


 :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

It was 2-1 when I last looked, about ten minutes ago LOL

Lets see McLaren now do his standard "_I thought we played quite well .. even though we lost in the end_ " post-game interview..... :lol::lol:


----------



## dcj

DJ X-Ray said:


> Why sub him man ffs!
> Should have left him on smh


Sympathy vote for Newcastle bringing Bony on&#55357;&#56834;
Big difference now Sterlings off and de bruyne and Silva are working well together on the left.


----------



## Clancy

Gutted, got aguero in my sun fantasy team but not the prem one


----------



## Clancy

Brilliant free kick! Willian can't stop scoring them atm


----------



## B17BLG

Good hit Davies


----------



## Clancy

Yeah was a good strike, shame he didn't spoon it like earlier


----------



## DJ X-Ray

How disgusting is Ramires. Piece of ****.

Hope Pelle gets a header and at the same time knocks Terry out cold with a wayward elbow.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Hazard will leave chelshat to go to one of
Madrid, Barca or PSG most likely next season.
Chelshat is holding him back. Guy needs to be
used as a full time winger. Psg would suit
him. Chelshat's attack is oh so so so slooow!


----------



## Clancy

So many problems stem from ivanovic


----------



## dcj

Clancy said:


> So many problems stem from ivanovic


Strange how much downhill he's gone this season.


----------



## Clancy

dcj said:


> Strange how much downhill he's gone this season.


Yeah really is, I mean most of the team aren't performing but he's the stand out for me in drop of form. All over the place


----------



## dcj

Clancy said:


> Yeah really is, I mean most of the team aren't performing but he's the stand out for me in drop of form. All over the place


It's good though:lol:


----------



## Clancy

dcj said:


> It's good though:lol:


Cheeky git :lol: I'm losing the will to live atm


----------



## dcj

Clancy said:


> Cheeky git :lol: I'm losing the will to live atm


Need Samaritans yet?:lol:

I wouldn't mind but City won't be first on MOTD now....


----------



## Kerr

Talk about a total collapse. 

Fans are often quick to snap, but Chelsea have been rotten all season so far. With all the internal bickering and issues, there's clearly something is really wrong. 

I think it's hard to argue that JM hasn't lost the team.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Ha, Chelski adaptable my ass...ever tried putting a bus in 5th gear?


----------



## dcj

Kerr said:


> Talk about a total collapse.
> 
> Fans are often quick to snap, but Chelsea have been rotten all season so far. With all the internal bickering and issues, there's clearly something is really wrong.
> 
> I think it's hard to argue that JM hasn't lost the team.


All about Eva?


----------



## Clancy

What a load of **** 

first 40 minutes was fine but as soon as Southampton came at us we fell to bits


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I Said they would fade and peeps doubted.
PMSL at Fabregas.

Dat Arsenal DNA 

Maureen season 3 syndrome.
Won't be long now. Good riddance. This little narcissistic man and this club are a stain on London.


----------



## Kerr

Some top performances by Southampton players today. 

Good to see Van Dijk playing well, but that's to be expected. Give it to the end of the season and he'll be a £30m player in England.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Just wow at Maureen's interview...
Blaming refs, his own players, but not himself.
Coward.


----------



## dcj

DJ X-Ray said:


> Just wow at Maureen's interview...
> Blaming refs, his own players, but not himself.
> Coward.


It'll turn out to be genius mindgames if he comes good in the end.


----------



## Dannbodge

How long before moaning Maureen gets sacked?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Dannbodge said:


> How long before moaning Maureen gets sacked?


Looks like a man on death row.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dcj said:


> It'll turn out to be genius mindgames if he comes good in the end.


I don't think he will be sacked right now. But
if results continue to be the same, he may be
gone by the end of November.


----------



## Clancy

Lukaku is so lazy it's irritating, 15 mins into a derby and can't be bothered to run for the ball or pressure or challenges 

But he will get a tap in and be considered amazing and inspiring in the press


----------



## Clancy

It's actually really annoying to watch lukaku he just ball watches then moans when he doesn't get the ball. If he put any effort in to move or go for it then he would get the ball 

Poor defending for that corner


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Everton, show how not to defend a corner smh


----------



## Clancy

There we go, tap in, now he'll be a hero etc etc


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Level. Decent finish.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Dunno what whoever is number 23 is doing there???


----------



## Clancy

23 is Emre can I think ? Liability


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Oh right. Yeah he bloody is.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Advocaat has resigned.


----------



## Clancy

DJ X-Ray said:


> Advocaat has resigned.


Shame really, should of stuck it out longer, he's only just behind last year's champions that's not too bad :lol:

You going to the United game later ?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Clancy said:


> Shame really, should of stuck it out longer, he's only just behind last year's champions that's not too bad :lol:
> 
> You going to the United game later ?


Yeah mate, I'll be there. For my sins. Hoping we can step up and bounce back after the shower of shat in the week.


----------



## Clancy

One of the games that's impossible to call really, should be good though


----------



## Clancy

I'm sorry but lucas should of been carded then for what was probably the worst dive ive ever seen


----------



## Clancy

How has lukaku got man of the match :lol::lol: absolute joke


----------



## B17BLG

Clancy said:


> How has lukaku got man of the match  absolute joke


I actually thought he had one of his better games. His hold up play and strength were superb.

How Lucas stayed on I'll never know.

Barkley needs to cut out the going down and diving. The Lalanna challenge he never got near ross.


----------



## Clancy

Felt like a passenger for most of the game imo, like he usually is 

hold up play is good but it's not enough really, he also has a habit of doing it when it's not needed and ignores passes etc 

Awsome start from arsenal


----------



## nbray67

Yep, Arsenal on fire so far.

Amazing how they screwed me for a nice bet the other night against a weaker side and today they are simply toying with an in form Utd team.


----------



## B17BLG

Clancy said:


> Felt like a passenger for most of the game imo, like he usually is
> 
> hold up play is good but it's not enough really, he also has a habit of doing it when it's not needed and ignores passes etc
> 
> Awsome start from arsenal


We'll agree to disagree 

He c.an continue to be a passenger for me if he scores and links up as well as he did today.

Speaking of passengers, did liverpool play Sturridge?


----------



## Clancy

Wow what a goal


----------



## Clancy

B17BLG said:


> We'll agree to disagree
> 
> He c.an continue to be a passenger for me if he scores and links up as well as he did today.
> 
> Speaking of passengers, did liverpool play Sturridge?


Yeah that's what I was getting at though, plays as a passenger and gets tap ins and is then hailed as amazing etc and it's annoying to watch how lazy he is, could be so much better

yeah sturridge didn't get into it at all really, shame


----------



## B17BLG

Clancy said:


> Yeah that's what I was getting at though, plays as a passenger and gets tap ins and is then hailed as amazing etc and it's annoying to watch how lazy he is, could be so much better
> 
> yeah sturridge didn't get into it at all really, shame


Got to be in the right place at the right time and if you are lazy you won't be in that right place. He normally is lazy but today he was certainly not. He was pretty much wrestling for every 50/50 with not a great deal of support playing up top alone.

Christ he even won some headers where normally he doesn't jump. Regardless he's in good form at the moment, nobody can deny him that.

Passengers were Gerry D and Naismith today.


----------



## Clancy

Yeah but most of the time he wasn't in the right place etc which is why he didn't get more, that's how I see it anyway, just my opinion on him 

United getting absolutely ripped apart


----------



## B17BLG

Clancy said:


> Yeah but most of the time he wasn't in the right place etc which is why he didn't get more, that's how I see it anyway, just my opinion on him
> 
> United getting absolutely ripped apart












BBC Sport also agree he played a pretty good game.

I'd agree with you on any other game. He played well today though.


----------



## Clancy

Yep we will agree to disagree on it lol 

He had a lot of touches but all I could fixate on was what he was doing wrong in the game


----------



## B17BLG

Clancy said:


> Yep we will agree to disagree on it lol
> 
> He had a lot of touches but all I could fixate on was what he was doing wrong in the game


You must not have been fixated for too long then 

Swap Falcao for him?


----------



## Clancy

B17BLG said:


> You must not have been fixated for too long then
> 
> Swap Falcao for him?


Mate at the minute I'd swap just about anyone :lol:

Depressing watching Chelsea atm


----------



## GleemSpray

Just got back from the game.

Thought Martin Atkinson had a shocking game. 

Sakho is a lunatic...


----------



## B17BLG

GleemSpray said:


> Just got back from the game.
> 
> Thought Martin Atkinson had a shocking game.
> 
> Sakho is a lunatic...


That man makes me laugh when I watch him run 

Like a dinosaur


----------



## GleemSpray

GleemSpray said:


> Just got back from the game.
> 
> Thought Martin Atkinson had a shocking game.
> 
> Sakho is a lunatic...





B17BLG said:


> That man makes me laugh when I watch him run
> 
> Like a dinosaur


 Who, Atkinson or Sakho .. ? :lol::lol:










He is one proper mentalist when he is angry ... LOL

Quality moment was when one of the players thought the ball was a bit soft, so he passed to Atkinson who was only about 10 yards from the touchline and he squeezed it and then dropped it to the floor and instructed one of our players to kick it out for a replacement ball !!. ... so I think we have here someone who is embarrassed to try to kick a football in front of a crowd .... :lol::lol:


----------



## beetie

Rodgers gone. But who comes in?
Who would want the job?

On another note arsenal were on a different level against united. Can't afford to give any team a 3 goal start.


----------



## GleemSpray

Wasn't expecting Rodgers to go tonight, but when you viewed the way they played today _against the clubs History /Expectations _they really did look well short of where LFC expect to be.

Sturridge was good until he ran out of steam ( but in fairness, he is not match fit ) , but none of the other really made you sit up and take notice tbh.


----------



## GleemSpray

beetie said:


> Rodgers gone. But who comes in?
> Who would want the job?


 Advocaat is available ...


----------



## beetie

GleemSpray said:


> Advocaat is available ...


Just said that to a workmate. Or king Kenny again, cause that really worked out last time.


----------



## nbray67

I'd take anyone who'd actually put out a team to win. We have a stack of forwards but BR kept playing 1 up front, Can (one of our better CM's who can actually carry the ball forward) in the back 3, Gomez who started well, at left back when he's a proven CB but not yet at PL level, Allen who is just dire etc etc etc etc etc...............

Good riddance imo. Klopp is the obvious choice as he's on a sabbatical but I'd like to see Ancelotti. Then again, I'll take Jose in a week or 2 if Roman no longer wants him!!


----------



## GleemSpray

I think this is the start of the managerial merry-go-round for 2015.


----------



## B17BLG

Gus Poyet is still free isn't he?


----------



## kh904

nbray67 said:


> I'd take anyone who'd actually put out a team to win. We have a stack of forwards but BR kept playing 1 up front, Can (one of our better CM's who can actually carry the ball forward) in the back 3, Gomez who started well, at left back when he's a proven CB but not yet at PL level, Allen who is just dire etc etc etc etc etc...............
> 
> Good riddance imo. Klopp is the obvious choice as he's on a sabbatical but I'd like to see Ancelotti. Then again, I'll take Jose in a week or 2 if Roman no longer wants him!!


To be honest I really wanted Rodgers to be given until the end of the season. If they wanted to sack him, it should have been done at the end of last season and nobody could really argue against it. However, given that he stayed on, to sack him at this point and the way it's been handled in the last few weeks just doesn't sit right with me.

Yes Rodgers is partially responsible and didn't help himself, but the issues are deeper than just Rodgers. Getting a new manager is just papering over major cracks which have been there for many years.
There is far too much politics behind the scenes which Rodgers has paid the price and that needs sorting before appointing a new manager.

In terms of a new manager, ancholotti would slightly be ahead of klopp. We need a more experienced manager and has the gravitas to demand respect.
With klopp, I just don't see him having that.


----------



## GleemSpray

I do think that part of the thing that did for Rodgers - and I am being serious here - was his post-match BS every single game about how LFC were always "_Outstanding_" and how they always " _controlled the game_ ".

How they were always "_the better team in the first half_" followed by a "_magnificent response in the second half_"

I realise that managers have to try to project a positive image and not criticise the players too much and play down mistakes etc, but honestly I think he lived in a fantasy world at times when you watched some Bad Days at the Office for LFC on MOTD then heard him spout that dribble.

Or a scrambled last minute winner (nothing wrong with that - you take them when they fall your way) but then he describes 90 perfect, disciplined and skilful minutes which all went perfectly to plan.


----------



## kh904

I do agree with you on that, you can tell he was an understudy to Mourinho, who is now in a similar position!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Absolutely destroyed Manure. Have to say, i didn't see that coming .
Sanchez, Theo were just unplayable. Everyone put a shift in. 10/10.
Wenger actually changed tactics midgame

Ozil with another masterclass out there...
He is on a different level. Even those that don't know how to watch football properly could see it today surely? 

COYG!!!


----------



## bidderman1969

Bring back Benitez I reckon, least you knew you had a good chance before the game started, I just knew this would be a draw from the beginning


----------



## DJ X-Ray

John Terry watching Chelski women's football ay?

Their husbands and boyfriends be like...
.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Ozil > Mata
Sanchez > Hazard

Arsenal humiliated Man United.
Chelsea got embarrassed again.
Liverpool sacked their boss.
Tottenham were held to a draw.

What a weekend!!

Gunnerz4Life.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Imagine Alexis Sanchez without
goals from open play, diving, only
scoring penalties & getting
compared to Lionel Messi. That is
Eden Hazard.

ROTFLMAO!


----------



## nbray67

DJ X-Ray said:


> Ozil > Mata
> Sanchez > Hazard
> 
> Arsenal humiliated Man United.
> Chelsea got embarrassed again.
> Liverpool sacked their boss.
> Tottenham were held to a draw.
> 
> What a weekend!!
> 
> Gunnerz4Life.


It's a pity you're lot don't play CL football on a weekend.
You may not have seen Olympiakos embarrass Sanchez, Ozil and co then.

Like us, you'll not win the PL this season, again!!

#footybanter


----------



## Clancy

DJ X-Ray said:


> Imagine Alexis Sanchez without
> goals from open play, diving, only
> scoring penalties & getting
> compared to Lionel Messi. That is
> Eden Hazard.
> 
> ROTFLMAO!


Not taking the bait :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

nbray67 said:


> It's a pity you're lot don't play CL football on a weekend.
> You may not have seen Olympiakos embarrass Sanchez, Ozil and co then.
> 
> you'll not win the PL this season, again!!
> 
> #footybanter


Lol your tears are delicious. I wouldn't put money on it

Most Premier League wins in 2015:
Arsenal (18) Manchester City (17)
Manchester United (15) Crystal
Palace (15)


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Gary Neville: “The football Arsenal
play is absolutely brilliant, it's the
best football in the country in terms
of passing against a team"

Wayne Rooney makes £15.6M a
year. Robert Lewandowski makes
£6.25M a year. Let that sink in...

Mourinho: "We won't miss Cech"
After 8 PL games: Chelsea - 1 clean
sheet, 17 goals conceded. Cech - 4
clean sheets, 7 goals conceded.


----------



## Clancy

Why moan, as a fan of cech I wanted him to play not finish his career on the bench. No one could foresee cortouis being injured


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Clancy said:


> Why moan, as a fan of cech I wanted him to play not finish his career on the bench. No one could foresee cortouis being injured


Must admit, was surprised he was allowed to leave, guy is a legend.

Would have been wrong to have benched him though, he's far too good for that.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

On another note, if i was a scouse supporter I'd be hoping for Klopp. Period.

No doubting, Ancelloti's record, but he needs money/ready made superstars. Which pool doesn't have.
Klopp on the other hand, would be the ideal choice, although unproven over here in the PL, he would give the team an instant directive, they would have a gameplan which they simply do not have at the minute. Klopp, understands the importance of speed and transition and is a master of the pressing game.
Rodgers was a Padawan learner of such tactics.

Thing is, players will need to be superfit to play his way full 90 min, ferocious synchronized harassing and not sure all are capable, or have such intel, (not that he doesn't adapt to suit opposition),but trust me, he is the man.

Forget death by passing, you need to come direct.
Pool had best results playing that way, pass pass pass, teams just frustrated you.

A Klopp pressing side would be hard to handle in the PL. And given time, choosing his own Personnel then Liverpool will win things again and could be quite dominant.

There...I've called it.

Quote me on that.


----------



## nbray67

I get where you're coming from DJ. We do have the talent in there but BR either played people out of position or simply dented their talent by dropping them after they'd had a mare after being played out of position. Whoever comes in will have a good squad to pick from, they just need to re-adjust them into a team again.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yeah, yeah, i hear that mate. Just thought you's were best when you was more direct, i.e. Suarez era. When he left and Sturridge got crocked , there seemed a lack of a contingency plan. Too many formation changes, playing out of position (as you said).
Just need a vision.

Counter attacking football is a fairly simplistic tactic, but even the best teams struggle with it and find it hard to cope with when executed well.


----------



## dcj

Another advantage of Klopp taking over is he's used to seeing his best players sold.........


----------



## Clancy

dcj said:


> Another advantage of Klopp taking over is he's used to seeing his best players sold.........


:lol:


----------



## Clancy

I've heard some ridiculous stories but one I read earlier was brilliant. Supposed swap, hazard for bale


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Poland equalise with Scotland at the death! they're out smh.
Ireland beat Germany 1-0.

Winner on sunday between Ireland and Poland will automatically qualify.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Clancy said:


> I've heard some ridiculous stories but one I read earlier was brilliant. Supposed swap, hazard for bale


Bargain at the moment


----------



## nbray67

Nice to see Klopp on-board.

Hopefully he'll in-still some much needed confidence back into the squad.

Looking forward to the 'new look' Liverpool as it may now get me interested again.


----------



## cheekymonkey

DJ X-Ray said:


> Gary Neville: "The football Arsenal
> play is absolutely brilliant, it's the
> best football in the country in terms
> of passing against a team"
> 
> *Wayne Rooney makes £15.6M a
> year. Robert Lewandowski makes
> £6.25M a year*. Let that sink in...
> 
> Mourinho: "We won't miss Cech"
> After 8 PL games: Chelsea - 1 clean
> sheet, 17 goals conceded. Cech - 4
> clean sheets, 7 goals conceded.


yea Lewandowski's agents crap


----------



## Kerr

I really can't imagine the hardship of £6.25m per year. How does he get by? 


That's the difference between English wages and the rest. The average is over 40% higher than anywhere else. Rooney is the England captain so obviously gets a premium.


----------



## dcj

Kerr said:


> I really can't imagine the hardship of £6.25m per year. How does he get by?
> 
> That's the difference between English wages and the rest. The average is over 40% higher than anywhere else. Rooney is the England captain so obviously gets a premium.


Rooney cashes in on his looks too:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dcj said:


> Rooney cashes in on his looks too:thumb:


Lol Yeah...imagine the revenue on all those Shrek films.


----------



## bidderman1969

Kerr said:


> I really can't imagine the hardship of £6.25m per year. How does he get by?
> 
> That's the difference between English wages and the rest. The average is over 40% higher than anywhere else. Rooney is the England captain so obviously gets a premium.


The only plus point is the amount of tax paid on such wages, by the players or clubs on behalf of the players


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Just watching him the other night on that programme on him, no doubt he was quality, in the early years.
I wouldn't even have him in my England team, just holding us back afaic. Yeah he does bits, but he's League 1 player now imo.


----------



## dcj

Aguero injured on international duty,so much for looking forward to the break. Hamstring,but not sure how bad. Time to step up Bony.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Who ate all the pies?


----------



## GleemSpray

DJ X-Ray said:


> Just watching him the other night on that programme on him, no doubt he was quality, in the early years.


Yes he was this fresh faced kid who just loved playing football - then he went all superstar after Euro 2004.

Interesting that the one person who didn't appear on the Rooney programme was old Sir Whisky Face, even though he had obv made time to star in the following BBC documentary about HIS career as a Manager.


----------



## m1pui

Kerr said:


> I really can't imagine the hardship of £6.25m per year. How does he get by?
> 
> That's the difference between English wages and the rest. The average is over 40% higher than anywhere else. Rooney is the England captain so obviously gets a premium.


And makes a large part of the reason why football is affordable for fans to follow just about everywhere else.

Season tickets for Bayern Munich start from about £150 IIRC.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Wales have finally qualified for a major tournament! 

Scenes.


----------



## bidderman1969

good! about time!


----------



## Kerr

DJ X-Ray said:


> Wales have finally qualified for a major tournament!
> 
> Scenes.


We feel so left out. (Where's the cry emotion?)

It really is an achievement for Wales and even more so Northern Ireland to qualify.

They've both punched way beyond their weight.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652435991869919232


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Don't blame it on José https://vine.co/v/e0dBpwJzhWl


----------



## DJ X-Ray

How City won Sterling's heart https://vine.co/v/eJVVqnwHvjl


----------



## Kerr

Kyle Lafferty setting his standards high for EURO 2016


----------



## m1pui

Kerr said:


> Kyle Lafferty setting his standards high for EURO 2016


Sound is a bit muddy on iPad, but is he saying he's looking forward to playing Argentina/Brazil next years euros or is he actually talking about a World Cup campaign?!


----------



## Kerr

m1pui said:


> Sound is a bit muddy on iPad, but is he saying he's looking forward to playing Argentina/Brazil next years euros or is he actually talking about a World Cup campaign?!


The Euros.

Here is a funny one..


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Arsenal players who have scored
this International break: Theo
Walcott Alexis Sanchez Santi
Cazorla Olivier Giroud Alex Oxlade-
Chamberlain Aaron Ramsay Chuba Akpom.
Arsenal here, Arsenal there, Arsenal every fkn where! 

Alexis Sanchez is now 6 goals away from becoming Chile's all- time scorer. GOAT!

THE ALL TIME ASSIST RECORD:
Juan Román Riquelme: 181 Mesut
Ozil: 178 Can't wait till Ozil breaks
the all time assist record!

Thierry Henry got 4 golden boots in
5 years including 3 in a row and
STILL holds the record amount of
assists (23) in one PL season. #
Legend


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Sold by Man United. Hates life at
Fenerbahce. Scored an own goal
and knocked his own country out of
EUROS. Karma is beautiful, Van Persie.


----------



## dcj

Hat trick for Sterling but wtf Navas? Nearly messed that one up.


----------



## Clancy

Well we won, apparently very luckily but thank god we won


----------



## Clancy

How have Watford not scored


----------



## Clancy

Really, I thought Sanchez was above all that silly crap

That's even more embarrassing from Ramsey 

Best not hear any arsenal fans slating anyone for a while


----------



## DJ X-Ray

That's another 3 points in the bag.
Great atmosphere today,bit jaded to start, give Watford their due, they didn't make it easy.Well organised.
2nd half our class shone through. Nice team goal,Sanchez continuing to put them away. Another assist for the mighty Ozil.
Bellerin kid just gets better and better.
Gonna be world class.

Danny Alves mk2.

Easier match Tuesday

COYG!!!


----------



## Kerr

Doesn't Klopp give a great interview? 

He's going to be good for English football.


----------



## GleemSpray

Kerr said:


> Doesn't Klopp give a great interview?
> 
> He's going to be good for English football.


Yeah, hes either a genius or insane ! lol


----------



## Kerr

GleemSpray said:


> Yeah, hes either a genius or insane ! lol


Well he has moved to Liverpool and was seen buying an Audi.....:lol:


----------



## dcj

Kerr said:


> Doesn't Klopp give a great interview?
> 
> He's going to be good for English football.


Seems like a likeable bloke, early days with the English press though......


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> Well he has moved to Liverpool and was *seen buying an Audi*.....:lol:


Well, that settles it.

Guy's a genius


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Newcastle v Norwich, end to end! 

If Newcastle lose this...


----------



## dcj

DJ X-Ray said:


> Newcastle v Norwich, end to end!
> 
> If Newcastle lose this...


Yeah,good idea me thinking that would be a boring game and not watching it.


----------



## Clancy

Anyone watching Swansea Stoke ? Keepers lucky with that challenge, even with no contact


----------



## Kerr

Here's an amusing start to the day. :lol:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/34570876


----------



## Clancy

Yet again we don't get a blatant penalty and the ref has a perfect view 

Commentators have both said begovic and courtouis multiple times each now, should really know who's playing especially after 30 minutes 

plating pretty well though, had some good attacking play and chances


----------



## GleemSpray

Kerr said:


> Here's an amusing start to the day. :lol:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/34570876


Sweet !!

I always liked this one, which I had it in my collection of funnies, but fortunately it is still on Youtube.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yes Arsenal!!! That was a massive win! Gave ourselves a fighting chance now. Pep got destroyed tonight, Wenger reallygot his tactics absolutely bang on.
We were toying with them. Let them have the ball, even a couple of long range shots but then wham bam thank you ma'am. Ripped them apart.
Still Bellerin continues to majorly impress me, runs all 90mins keeping up with one of the fastest players around in Costa, then turbo kicks in on the 93rd minute.
Effing awesome kid. Cech > Neuer
Thanks Chelski&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;
COYG!!!


----------



## dan4291

Hi All

Just noticed this thread so decided to join your league! I do Fantasy Football through work so already have a team sorted. I'm not a football fan but still like the numbers game of fantasy football so will see how I get on!


----------



## Clancy

Just gets better and better


----------



## Clancy

With the amount of yellows there will probably be another red too 

Should bench half the squad and play the youth team imo. Got to that point now


----------



## Kerr

Clancy said:


> With the amount of yellows there will probably be another red too
> 
> Should bench half the squad and play the youth team imo. Got to that point now


There's clearly something not right at the club. From the start of the season things weren't right. So many stupid little episodes that are adding up to telling the story that things aren't well.

I think JM has lost the team and he knows it.


----------



## Clancy

Yeah somethings not right, it's like he's getting into a situation every week so that's in the headlines rather than us loosing 

Literally something every week. I think he's brilliant, but he needs to shut up and get in with football or it won't be long until he's down the road 

Missed the chance to get Klopp so would be interim managers yet again if he went mid season


----------



## Kerr

Where's DJ? 

I was expecting a lot of gloating and rubbing it in tonight.


----------



## Clancy

Kerr said:


> Where's DJ?
> 
> I was expecting a lot of gloating and rubbing it in tonight.


Probably out on the beer, arsenal win and Chelsea loss again :lol:


----------



## Kerr

Just watching MOTD now. 

Tim Howard looked a very old man today. Very slow and not able to lift his arms. At fault for both Arsenal goals. 

Chelsea look a shambles. All the sarcastic smiles and swagger have to stop.


----------



## Clancy

I can imagine, been a mess all season. Had a few good half's but as soon as the other team step up or a decision goes the wrong way we fall to bits 

No idea what's wrong, unless your in the side I guess you can't know for sure. Still think we need a prolific striker and a solid centre back and right back, and if he doesn't sort his **** out soon a new manager


----------



## Adamrt




----------



## DJ X-Ray

Straight to a wedding reception after Emirates..
Sloooowly recovering.

We really are on form at the moment. Great to see Giroud put in that sort of performance, he was almost unplayable,held the ball up brilliantly and won nearly everything aerially.
The wizard of Ozil continues.. another sublime assist.
Although we should expect to beat Everton at home its still a very good win because they're never easy.

They were also undefeated away this season I believe.
Everton played well and gave us a game, Barkley's deflected goal gave them a bit of confidence but they lacked the real quality to score another which was the story.

Really good win this is for us, straight after we beat Bayern which took a lot out of us.

Top of the league! 
Bring on Swansea.

COYG!!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Not much to say about Chavsea.
Called this scenario way back.
Mourinho: biggest **** in world football and a specialist in cowardice.


----------



## Kerr

That's Sherwood been sacked by Villa. 

Not the biggest of surprises, but there's only so many times you can blame the manager. Sell your best players and replace them with poor quality isn't going to get you anywhere.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> That's Sherwood been sacked by Villa.
> 
> Not the biggest of surprises, but there's only so many times you can blame the manager. Sell your best players and replace them with poor quality isn't going to get you anywhere.


Yeah, bang on. Not entirely his fault smh.


----------



## dcj

DJ X-Ray said:


> Top of the league!
> Bring on Swansea.
> 
> COYG!!!


Briefly,bring on Norwich....not much in it though.
United better side but a draw will do.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dcj said:


> Briefly,bring on Norwich....not much in it though.
> United better side but a draw will do.


Join top-small matter of GD


----------



## DJ X-Ray

In the Premier League this season:
Mesut Ozil - 42 chances created, 7
assists, 1 goal. Fabregas - 19
chances created, 1 assist, 0 goals.

ROTF :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adamrt

Chelsea plan for Jose Mourinho exit with Carlo Ancelotti and Guus Hiddink waiting in the wings to take Stamford Bridge hotseat

Oh please tell me it is true!!

The Premier league are investigating why he didn't give a press conference after the game, isn't it bleeding obvious!!


----------



## beetie

Adamrt said:


> Chelsea plan for Jose Mourinho exit with Carlo Ancelotti and Guus Hiddink waiting in the wings to take Stamford Bridge hotseat
> 
> Oh please tell me it is true!!
> 
> The Premier league are investigating why he didn't give a press conference after the game, isn't it bleeding obvious!!


Mourinho then Ancelotti? Do you think he would go back! Might as well then go for ranieri, gullet or vialli haha


----------



## Clancy

If we don't win tomorrow and Saturday, I think Jose needs to go 

Didn't think I'd say it, but he's just gone to **** this season. And it's blatantly him and all his sagas bringing the team down, need someone to do the job and stay out of the headlines 

He's now been charged by the fa more times than we have won games this season I think


----------



## GleemSpray

Clancy said:


> If we don't win tomorrow and Saturday, I think Jose needs to go
> 
> Didn't think I'd say it, but he's just gone to **** this season. And it's blatantly him and all his sagas bringing the team down, need someone to do the job and stay out of the headlines
> 
> He's now been charged by the fa more times than we have won games this season I think


Tim Sherwood is available ...


----------



## Clancy

GleemSpray said:


> Tim Sherwood is available ...


:lol:

Tbh, would of loved big Sam, think he's a brilliant manager


----------



## Kerr

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/34643183

Wayne Rooney to get a testimonial.

Nice to hear that all proceeds are going to charity.

I'm against players earning huge wages and then getting a further payout/payoff. It was fine in the days where loyal players didn't earn that much and needed the money.

Good to see Rooney doing the right thing.


----------



## Clancy

Would be a bit disgusting if he didn't tbh considering how much money he makes


----------



## Kerr

A guy, or two depending on what news outlet, has gone missing on a tour on Anfield and the stadium has been evacuated.

The police think he's stolen all the trophies from the trophy room.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-merseyside-34651992

Luckily it has been confirmed the trophy room has been empty for years. :lol:


----------



## Clancy

Haha good one 

good start from Sheffield, ox off injured and now possibly Walcott isn't great for arsenal


----------



## Clancy

Brilliant goal from Sheffield !


----------



## Clancy

And another ! Great play 

Costa has gone off injured for us, not that it will make any difference to how we're playing


----------



## dcj

Clancy said:


> Haha good one
> 
> good start from Sheffield, ox off injured and now possibly Walcott isn't great for arsenal


Plus Ramsay at the weekend,as bad as City with injuries.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Hilariously bad from us 
This backline is a shambles.

Worse thing about it is Theo and Ox.
They're still sitting with the squad though and not out with the physio, so hopefully nothing major.


----------



## Clancy

Well played from Sheffield, arsenal not really been playing tbh but it is basically the youth team 

Last minute equaliser from remy for us so might go through yet


----------



## Clancy

Stoke have had a red card too so hopefully we will get through


----------



## Clancy

It would be hazard who misses a penalty to send us out. With how his seasons been going he shouldn't of taken the last penalty


----------



## Kerr

It never rains but it pours.

Confidence can make a player and team. The opposite causes things like this to happen. 

It's getting unbelievable now. The hole worsens by the week. 

It has to be even more gutting taking the game to extra time after a last minute equaliser, then still losing to a 10 men Stoke.


----------



## Clancy

Yeah, I think a lot of people need dropping. It's not like we have a small squad and can't find replacements ffs 

Some time out will help a lot of the players. Hazard is having glimpses of hus former self but you can see in his face he is just so frustrated with himself he needs time out 

Kennedy and baba have both looked good when they've played. Loftus cheek should play every week 

I would leave ivanovic fabregas hazard and Costa out for a while


----------



## GleemSpray

I hate penalty shoot-outs. Win or lose, i just hate them - they make me feel ill to watch and are as random as tossing a coin.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Clancy said:


> Well played from Sheffield, arsenal not really been playing tbh but it is *basically the youth team *
> 
> Last minute equaliser from remy for us so might go through yet


They were debutants,our best youngsters are out on loan.
We kept back the ****.
Apart from, the injured Jeff "Zidane" Adelaide. Bielik is decent though, should have played him instead of Kamara!? 
Campbell is atrocious, get rid.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Great finish Phil Coutinho!


----------



## bidderman1969

page 100, and not even 1/2 way through season yet!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Coutinho again! In off Scumball Terry :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969

Wow, didn't expect that!!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Benteke seals it.
Look at the plastic Chav fans departures.

Rats-sinking ship.

Bridge would be like a library, if it wasn't for dat scouse away support :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Can't wait for the Maureen after match ref meltdown.
If the coward speaks that is.


----------



## Zetec-al

WTF is going on at chelsea?!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

He had nothing to say.

But said EVERYTHING.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Safe to say, QPR are the biggest club in west London.


----------



## kh904

Great result for the redmen!
After chelsea scored so early, my heart sank and thought it would be typical of a Jose team to get a result when it really mattered.
But after 20min or so Liverpool controlled more and more of the game and totally deserved the win.
Sure Lucas was lucky to stay on the pitch and the same with Can, but how Costa didn't get a red for his kick on skertel I don't know.

Sakho the beast did it again, Coutinho finally made an impact in a game and Benteke makes a world of difference having a proper striker.

There are still issues that need addressing but a blooming good balanced performance


----------



## DJ X-Ray

See, these financially doped clubs and plastic fans that go with it aren't used to bad runs/consecutive defeats, they're used to bought titles. 

Classless.

Whereas, REAL fans of REAL clubs who win games and cups on their own merit stick by their teams come what may...no one likes losing, but we can handle it and don't blame others.

Happy Halloween.


----------



## beetie

Coutinho is different gravy. Makes Liverpool tick.


----------



## Clancy

Kill me now


----------



## DJ X-Ray

DJ X-Ray said:


> They were debutants,our best youngsters are out on loan.
> We kept back the ****.
> Apart from, the injured Jeff "Zidane" Adelaide. Bielik is decent though, should have played him instead of Kamara!?
> *Campbell is atrocious, get rid.*


Gotta give it to the guy, played his ass off today.
Still not 100% that he is even good enough for us, but happy to to be proven wrong.Credit where due, took his chance well.
Neat finish.
Nicely taken goal by Giroud. Underrated striker, but his goal tally speaks for itself.
Can't say I understood the logic of the substitutions!?!?
Bit dire 1st half, more like normal service in the second. Another sweeeeet assist by the wizard of Ozil. 2nd in the world to a guy called Messi, from some GOAT kingdom.
Get Cesc they said, better than Ozil they said... is he f k I said, don't want, or even need him I said, ha.
Anyway, top of the league, just separated by the minor issue of GD 

Bayern next...should be a breeze

COYG!!!


----------



## nbray67

I've no idea what is happening at Chelsea but that was a quality result for us.

Clattenburg again, had a bad game which is a pity because I always thought he was a ref with a good take on the game. Lucas should've got his marching orders today, as for Costa kicking out at Skrtel under Clattenburg's nose, thankfully for Costa, Skrtel didn't make anything of it or retaliate.


----------



## bidderman1969

As far as I can see, Lucas could have gone, Costa could have gone, all square so a deserved win for us, and the stats backed that up


----------



## dcj

Ozil 2nd only to Messi? Think Ronaldo might have a say in that.....


----------



## vek

dcj said:


> Ozil 2nd only to Messi? Think Ronaldo might have a say in that.....


Think dj was on about assists,Ronaldo don't do too many of them


----------



## dcj

vek said:


> Think dj was on about assists,Ronaldo don't do too many of them


Apologies then,it was late.

As for City,bad mistake from Hart but redeemed himself last few minutes to get the3 points. Still top though,hence the number 1 by our name. HTH....

What goes on with West Ham though? Great wins against the bigger clubs,yet drop points against lesser sides. Do they try that bit harder possibly? 
Jose meanwhile......nice to see that lovely big smile more or less every game. Bet arsene is loving it.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dcj said:


> Apologies then,it was late.
> 
> As for City,bad mistake from Hart but redeemed himself last few minutes to get the3 points. Still top though,hence the number 1 by our name. HTH....
> 
> What goes on with West Ham though? Great wins against the bigger clubs,yet drop points against lesser sides. Do they try that bit harder possibly?
> Jose meanwhile......nice to see that lovely big smile more or less every game. Bet arsene is loving it.


Yeah, meant assists Bruv.Since August 2008, Mesut Ozil made 95 assists. Among top 5 European leagues, that's second only to Lionel Messi.
Yeah, bet Wenger is laughing at him battling it out for bottom with Villa.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Ozil - 9 assists in 10 games-2goals- Fabrecash - 1 assist-0 goals

#Wengerknows.

Giroud has scored more goals than Rooney, Costa, Remy and Hazard combined this season:lol:


----------



## beetie

DJ X-Ray said:


> Ozil - 9 assists in 10 games-2goals- Fabrecash - 1 assist-0 goals
> 
> #Wengerknows.
> 
> Giroud has scored more goals than Rooney, Costa, Remy and Hazard combined this season


Rooney needs dropping. He's playing rubbish. Massively overpaid but then again aren't they all


----------



## DJ X-Ray

beetie said:


> Rooney needs dropping. He's playing rubbish.
> Massively overpaid but then again aren't they all


Yeah, I agree. Probably because he's the captain Van Gaal is a bit reluctant.
I don't know mate. Bit of a rest and fight for his place may do him good.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Another fine for Maureen (£40k) and 1 game stadium ban! Also the lovely Eva:argie:suing him personally now, as well as the club itself.

It's all coming on top.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Ex Gunner, Remi Garde takes the reigns at Villa. Hopefully he will do well, not because he's ex-Arsenal, would just like to see Villa stay up.

Not a good start spelling his name wrong though when he was officially announced :tumbleweed:


----------



## spursfan

2 mins 20 sec, 1-0 Spurs!! COYS


----------



## Kerr

spursfan said:


> 2 mins 20 sec, 1-0 Spurs!! COYS


The ref liked the goal too.

https://vine.co/v/e3xZuMJwwTl

It's going to be a touch ask to save Villa. I guess what they have to help is there is quote a few poor teams not too far ahead. It's going to be a long season for some of them.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Got well smashed. Didn't expect to win, but geezus!
Injuries have proper from fd us. Better in the 2nd half and great hit from Giroud.
Players didn't look that down at the end, so hopefully hasn't affected them mentally.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Brilliant display from Salford on BBC2.


----------



## beetie

DJ X-Ray said:


> Brilliant display from Salford on BBC2.


Been watching the documentary about them on BBC the last couple of weeks. 
Worth watching and should be on BBC player if anyone missed it.


----------



## Clancy

First half was brilliant, second half there's been barely any movement and no pace going forward. Poor


----------



## Clancy

Kill me now


----------



## nbray67

Clancy said:


> Kill me now


Is it his last game in charge do we think??

I hope not as the PL needs a character/personality like Jose.


----------



## Clancy

Who knows with abramovich, any day could be his last


----------



## Kerr

How long can things go on like this?

The real danger is no Champions League football next year. That's a big hole in the finances, then the issue that top players don't want to play with teams without CL.

I don't think anyone could have seen this coming. I'm sure most of us had Chelsea down for first or second, most certainly not out of the top 4. 

Stuck in a rut barely covers it now.


----------



## Clancy

Yeah its rubbish, looked far better today. First half was very good, second half was ok but lacked any moment or pace. Everyone wanted the ball on the edge of the box and typically got caught on the counter 

I really don't mind know where we go from here tbh. There's no obvious problem, just collective loss of form and confidence. Just need a few successive wins to get spirits back up, but can't win anything at the minute


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Forgot Pedro played for the chavs...from one bench to another.
What a shower of s*** Chelsea are, 11/36 points. 3points above drop zone. None of this surprises me, said it would come to this way back that they would slowly fade.they got no attacking moves, no tech/ skills coach. This is normal Chelsea form from the 80s, just a run of the mill mid table english club. Now even their,so so "reliable"defence is effed.

Last season, just 1-0's then coward football sit back defend, some people like the idea of that, win at all costs boring park the bus rubbish and they obviously have a higher pain threshold than me...that's for sure.

Personally, I go football for entertainment.

I actually find the collective psychology of this team death spiralling fascinating.

Especially enjoying Terry and Maureen's pain :lol:

Karma is a *****.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Gotta big up Vardy and Leicester.
Amazing.


----------



## Kerr

DJ X-Ray said:


> Forgot Pedro played for the chavs...from one bench to another.
> What a shower of s*** Chelsea are, 11/36 points. 3points above drop zone. None of this surprises me, said it would come to this way back that they would slowly fade.they got no attacking moves, no tech/ skills coach. This is normal Chelsea form from the 80s, just a run of the mill mid table english club. Now even their,so so "reliable"defence is effed.
> 
> Last season, just 1-0's then coward football sit back defend, some people like the idea of that, win at all costs boring park the bus rubbish and they obviously have a higher pain threshold than me...that's for sure.
> 
> Personally, I go football for entertainment.
> 
> I actually find the collective psychology of this team death spiralling fascinating.
> 
> Especially enjoying Terry and Maureen's pain :lol:
> 
> Karma is a *****.


I know as a rival, you won't like Chelsea, but English football needs them.

Their style leaves a lot to be desired at times, but they have quality players and it's effective.

England are on the verge of losing their 4th Champions League slot due to the poor results. Chelsea are the team keeping it up.

It's great seeing Leicester doing well and teams like Southampton too. Just look at Southampton in Europe though. They went out of the Europa league to FC Midtjylland. That well known you'll have to Google them.

It's fun seeing them get one up on the big boys in the premier league, but in European terms they are weak teams.

If they manage to get top slots for Europe, you know they'll get dumped easily.

It'll all make life harder for the rest of the teams.


----------



## kh904

As a liverpool fan I must admit I'm enjoying chelsea's and Jose's situation as they can now experience what we have in the last couple of years and deflecting attention away from a very average liverpool team and performances this season.
Also the the hypocrisy when they were attack Suarez (which I admit was justified for his antics) just yet defend Costa - at least Suarez is a fantastic footballer.

The quote from rafa' s wife's about rafa clearing up Jose's mess now looks to be accurate.
The chelsea/Jose fans slated her saying that rafa took over an inter Milan side that won the league and champions league and struggled, but the same can now be said about Jose.

The fact is, Jose is a fantastic manager and a winner.....for short term success and then moves on before he has to deal with the consequences of his siege mentality and constant attacking of everyone. Also his ego, while it's a big reason for his success, its also what will bring him down.
The players eventually get mentally tired and stop enjoying themselves and it falls apart.

It just shows what Fergie achieved at United, constantly rebuilding and winning titles was incredible. 

The fact is Jose would be sacked if klopp was available and fsg quite ruthlessly sacked Rodgers to get him first.
Abromovich is just biding his time. He know's that there's still lot of support from the fans and (Jose does deserve the time to sort it), so sacking him now won't go down well.
Jose will give himself enough rope to hang himself, they will lose more games this season and the fans will turn and start to question Jose and I think abromovich will have enough support to give him the boot.


----------



## Clancy

DJ X-Ray said:


> Last season, just 1-0's then coward football sit back defend, some people like the idea of that, win at all costs boring park the bus rubbish and they obviously have a higher pain threshold than me.


We are playing crap this season but, last season we scored more goals than anyone except city, so that more goals than your exciting arsenal ...?

Was only the last part of the season we were really winning 1-0's for the majority we were smashing teams, certainly wasn't boring


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> I know as a rival, you won't like Chelsea, but English football needs them.
> 
> Their style leaves a lot to be desired at times, but they have quality players and it's effective.
> 
> England are on the verge of losing their 4th Champions League slot due to the poor results. Chelsea are the team keeping it up.
> 
> It's great seeing Leicester doing well and teams like Southampton too. Just look at Southampton in Europe though. They went out of the Europa league to FC Midtjylland. That well known you'll have to Google them.
> 
> It's fun seeing them get one up on the big boys in the premier league, but in European terms they are weak teams.
> 
> If they manage to get top slots for Europe, you know they'll get dumped easily.
> 
> It'll all make life harder for the rest of the teams.


Yeah, no love from me. 
All season long this has been happening. Chelsea get the ball, opposition gets behind the ball, they pass the ball slowly around eachover then they lose it.

NO attacking philosophy.

Yeah few good players, Pedro,Cesc, Hazard etc, just playing for a manager that kills creativity.Look at that team he put out yesterday, so negative.

.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Clancy said:


> We are playing crap this season but, last season we scored more goals than anyone except city, so that more goals than your exciting arsenal ...?
> 
> Was only the last part of the season we were really winning 1-0's for the majority we were smashing teams, certainly wasn't boring


Boring football.
Maureen 's teams are known for it, surely you know that is his style? Everywhere he goes it's the same thing. Pure defensiveness. He doesn't like creativity, or have the know-how to make attacking teams, or have a plan b when things go **** up.
hence your league position.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Just to sum up, Chelsea have had their success in the last ten years, but that was after winning nothing for decades and decades and decades. Arsenal are the undisputed kings of London, that's just fact. As I said Maureen was funny 1st time around but now just turned into a nasty paranoid little wreck of a man.


----------



## dcj

DJ X-Ray said:


> Just to sum up, Chelsea have had their success in the last ten years, but that was after winning nothing for decades and decades and decades. Arsenal are the undisputed kings of London, that's just fact. As I said Maureen was funny 1st time around but now just turned into a nasty paranoid little wreck of a man.


Agreed,he's a character when its going well for him and he laps up the attention when things are going well but its embarrassing watching him now when Chelsea are struggling.


----------



## Kerr

DJ X-Ray said:


> Just to sum up, Chelsea have had their success in the last ten years, but that was after winning nothing for decades and decades and decades. Arsenal are the undisputed kings of London, that's just fact. As I said Maureen was funny 1st time around but now just turned into a nasty paranoid little wreck of a man.


Liverpool fans get slated for hanging on to past glory, at least Chelsea are modern day winners. Two opposing arguments to beat other fans.

Just looking at their era prior to Abramovich, I'm surprised to see they won 2 FA cups, the league cup, the cup winners cup and the European Super cup in years previous to Abramovich buying the club.

Everyone always says he bought them trophies, which is true, but I'm surprised to read their success level immediately prior to him buying the club. A lot of people paint the picture he brought them from obscurity, when that isn't the case.

There is almost 20 years of good success. I'm surprised when I checked there.

Chelsea have by far the highest European coefficient of any English team. They are ranked 4th overall.

Arsenal have benefitted greatly from the success of Chelsea in Europe, so have the other teams. England are clinging on to the 4th CL spot and need to hope Italian teams don't have another good season. We think of the Italian league being weak these days, but they are going to displace England by the looks of it.

However if Chelsea didn't have the success they have had, no doubt the 4th place slot would have gone years ago. How many times have Arsenal finished 4th to nick the last CL place?

That's been a huge safety net for Arsenal and keeps your team strong financially and the ability to sign quality players. They wouldn't be here if Arsenal were a Europa League team.

I'm not a big Chelsea fan, but their success can't be argued against. English football, including your own team, have lived off the success of Chelsea doing well.

I think it's time for JM to go. He's lost the team and his own composure. It has been incident after incident this season and they haven't carried themselves well through this.

I see people saying he should be given time to turn it around, but I don't think he's that kind of manager. He's always been the manager of strong teams. He has no real pedigree of dragging teams out a mess. It's pretty clear on many levels he can't handle the situation.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> Liverpool fans get slated for hanging on to past glory, at least Chelsea are modern day winners. Two opposing arguments to beat other fans.
> 
> Just looking at their era prior to Abramovich, I'm surprised to see they won 2 FA cups, the league cup, the cup winners cup and the European Super cup in years previous to Abramovich buying the club.
> 
> Everyone always says he bought them trophies, which is true, but I'm surprised to read their success level immediately prior to him buying the club. A lot of people paint the picture he brought them from obscurity, when that isn't the case.
> 
> There is almost 20 years of good success. I'm surprised when I checked there.
> 
> Chelsea have by far the highest European coefficient of any English team. They are ranked 4th overall.
> 
> Arsenal have benefitted greatly from the success of Chelsea in Europe, so have the other teams. England are clinging on to the 4th CL spot and need to hope Italian teams don't have another good season. We think of the Italian league being weak these days, but they are going to displace England by the looks of it.
> 
> However if Chelsea didn't have the success they have had, no doubt the 4th place slot would have gone years ago. How many times have Arsenal finished 4th to nick the last CL place?
> 
> That's been a huge safety net for Arsenal and keeps your team strong financially and the ability to sign quality players. They wouldn't be here if Arsenal were a Europa League team.
> 
> I'm not a big Chelsea fan, but their success can't be argued against. English football, including your own team, have lived off the success of Chelsea doing well.
> 
> I think it's time for JM to go. He's lost the team and his own composure. It has been incident after incident this season and they haven't carried themselves well through this.
> 
> I see people saying he should be given time to turn it around, but I don't think he's that kind of manager. He's always been the manager of strong teams. He has no real pedigree of dragging teams out a mess. It's pretty clear on many levels he can't handle the situation.


Lived off their success lol Are you having a laugh? 
Arsenal 13 Top flight titles
Chelsea- 5
FA cup- Arsenal -12. Chelsea -7.
You call that and 5 league trophies in 110 years success...
Ok


----------



## Kerr

0


DJ X-Ray said:


> Lived off their success lol Are you having a laugh?
> Arsenal 13 Top flight titles
> Chelsea- 5
> FA cup- Arsenal -12. Chelsea -7.
> You call that and 5 league trophies in 110 years success...
> Ok


I'm not talking about the last 100 years, the last 10-15 years that has shaped modern football with the excessive money and importance of the CL. Football is a different ball game to it was 20 years ago.

The top 4 teams have been very consistent for years on end, basically because money goes to money.

Where would Arsenal be without CL football in recent years?

Fair enough Chelsea have only won 5 top tier titles, but 4 of them have been since Arsenal have won it last. They've also won two European trophies in that time, including the big one. Yes they were very lucky, but records still show they won.

Fans seem content with finishing 4th and qualifying for the CL and see that as a good level of success.

It's Chelsea that have been the most successful at keeping the coeffienct up. Without Chelsea keeping it up, Arsenal would have been a Europa League team for a number of seasons. However 4th has been good enough and kept the 4th place premier league team as a consistent CL qualifier.

I'm sure you'd admit it would a disaster not to have CL football?


----------



## Kerr

It's actually quite interesting reading the league tables of a few years back. 

The last time Arsenal won the league, half the teams in the league are no longer PL teams.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> 0
> 
> I'm not talking about the last 100 years, the last 10-15 years that has shaped modern football with the excessive money and importance of the CL. Football is a different ball game to it was 20 years ago.
> 
> The top 4 teams have been very consistent for years on end, basically because money goes to money.
> 
> Where would Arsenal be without CL football in recent years?
> 
> Fair enough Chelsea have only won 5 top tier titles, but 4 of them have been since Arsenal have won it last. They've also won two European trophies in that time, including the big one. Yes they were very lucky, but records still show they won.
> 
> Fans seem content with finishing 4th and qualifying for the CL and see that as a good level of success.
> 
> It's Chelsea that have been the most successful at keeping the coeffienct up. Without Chelsea keeping it up, Arsenal would have been a Europa League team for a number of seasons. However 4th has been good enough and kept the 4th place premier league team as a consistent CL qualifier.
> 
> I'm sure you'd admit it would a disaster not to have CL football?


Yeah, football is all about money now and changed completely. I agree, but Kerr, as I am sure I said to you or on an older PL,thread once before, really, CL should be just for league winners of each country, maybe 1/2 perhaps to make up the numbers. I'm not sure it would be such a total disaster for us as a club financially if we didn't get top 4. I as a fan am certainly not content with top 4 and don't see it as a success. I'd like to win the league outright.

Then it would be success.


----------



## Kerr

DJ X-Ray said:


> Yeah, football is all about money now and changed completely. I agree, but Kerr, as I am sure I said to you or on an older PL,thread once before, really, CL should be just for league winners of each country, maybe 1/2 perhaps to make up the numbers. I'm not sure it would be such a total disaster for us as a club financially if we didn't get top 4. I as a fan am certainly not content with top 4 and don't see it as a success. I'd like to win the league outright.
> 
> Then it would be success.


Arsenal are obviously very well off in football terms, so they won't go bankrupt I'm sure.

The issue it no CL and you wouldn't sign players like Ozil and Sanchez. So when you start missing out, things become a bit desperate.

It's really hard to break into the top 4 in England. You either need to be established with a proper grounding, or need a rich owner willing to pump hundreds of millions to get there.

Once the cycle gets broken, things get hard fast.

I do think the CL should be for champions, but money, and quality, does dictate that people would rather watch the 2/3/4th teams of the top leagues than watching the champions of Sweden. It's a business looking after itself.

Very few of these small leagues can establish any money as they have to play countless qualifiers to even have the chance to play in the CL.

The top teams are on the TV all the time (although I do think BT have harmed European football). Money goes to money, money brings success. Big teams get bigger and pull away from the smaller teams.

You've got 5 teams in the PL that all need CL football. Liverpool are spending the money and have employed a manager to be in the mix too.

The top 4 have been reasonably consistent for a number of years now. Just the odd blip for the most successful teams.

Just think if 4 places does go to 3 and the top teams end up missing out on CL on a consistent basis. I really think that'll be a disaster for English football.

CL means so much to so many people, but teams are going to miss out. It will drag clubs back a peg or two on so many levels. It will be harmful for England.

At least things aren't looking as bad now. A couple of weeks back it looked as if all teams were in a right battle. Man City look to have found their feet after a dodgy start.

I'm sure rather than gloating on other teams failures in Europe, some fans will realise that they need their rivals to do well to save the 4th place qualifying slot for the CL.


----------



## dcj

Not the end of the world but a disappointing result for City against a new managers side and suddenly the players try a bit harder. Missed 4 glaring chances 3 set up by Navas who finally seems to be improving and finding his target. COYS.&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## spursfan

1-0 COYS
The Hurrikane is blowing:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Difficult to get particularly angry considering we have so many injuries. Even at 1-0 , there
is no one to turn to on the bench so im hoping
for the best but expecting the worst.

This is what you get when you don't strengthen in depth.

Simple logic.


----------



## spursfan

all over the gooners and then let one in...
all to play for now but I think we have blown it


----------



## dcj

spursfan said:


> all over the gooners and then let one in...
> all to play for now but I think we have blown it


Cheers Spurs.
Still top then and Kloppe's bubbles burst too. International break now and all being well Aguero and Silva back for Liverpool.


----------



## kh904

Blooming Palace!!!
Done us again, they really are our bogey team.

Sakho's injury really didn't help our defense, and I thought a draw would have been a fair result but fair play to Palace they played really well and bolasie was great


----------



## spursfan

dcj said:


> Still top then and Kloppe's bubbles burst too.


Looks like it DCJ, shame we didn't get all the points but had a feeling we would not lose today:thumb:

Kev


----------



## dcj

spursfan said:


> Looks like it DCJ, shame we didn't get all the points but had a feeling we would not lose today:thumb:
> 
> Kev


Tbh with the new manager syndrome at Villa a few of us out last night were expecting City to lose.


----------



## spursfan

dcj said:


> Tbh with the new manager syndrome at Villa a few of us out last night were expecting City to lose.


Yep, funny how that works like that, they seem to get extra energy from somewhere and play well beyond their normal game..


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Ammo is running low at the Arsenal.
But the heavy artillery will return, so watch out Defcon1 incoming.
5 wins in a row then a draw, I can deal with that. Normal circumstances, Spuds would have got smashed today, perhaps even if Giroud had buried his chances, should have probably won. Not the best of displays, come better the 2nd 1/2 and dug up some spirit . Gotta big up Wenger for the subs, weren't sure at the time, but paid off. Respect due Gibbs. And maximum props to the mighty Ozil, another class assist and broke the record for the most consecutive of all time in top flight, guys dangerous,don't test him.

Dat vision.
Admittedly, TFFT moment when he stuck it in...can take losing to Spuds and even the DVD's that they embarrassingly make when they beat us, but losing 0-1 from a goal by their Arsenal reject. F that for a laugh.

Pees me off peeps who get stush at football smh. Why do you even bother coming?

If you think we are going to pick up three points every time we step on the pitch pick up a controller and put it on semi pro that way you won't be disappointed.
You know who you are.
Anyway, this break couldn't have came any sooner and should start getting some 1st team players back afterwards.

If we can get to January relatively injury free then Jack and Danny will,be back for extra reinforcements and we will make a decent push for the title.

Let's do this.

COYG!!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dcj said:


> Cheers Spurs.
> Still top then and Kloppe's bubbles burst too. International break now and all being well Aguero and Silva back for Liverpool.


Shared top to be precise. Separated by GD. Not points.


----------



## spursfan

DJ X-Ray said:


> Shared top to be precise. Separated by GD. Not points.


Yeah, got to agree with you DJ, we were also a bit off colour today, normally we would have had a couple more but I get the feeling we were trying to keep the match alive, rather than bury the gooners, made it more interesting for the fans, know what you mean about the DVD's, saw a nice one on amazon today..
Arsenal Fc: Victories Over Manchester United [DVD]: Amazon.co.uk: Arsenal Fc: DVD & Blu-ray

touché!!

Kev


----------



## DJ X-Ray

spursfan said:


> Yeah, got to agree with you DJ, we were also a bit off colour today, normally we would have had a couple more but I get the feeling we were trying to keep the match alive, rather than bury the gooners, made it more interesting for the fans, know what you mean about the DVD's, saw a nice one on amazon today..
> Arsenal Fc: Victories Over Manchester United [DVD]: Amazon.co.uk: Arsenal Fc: DVD & Blu-ray
> 
> touché!!
> 
> Kev


Haha, very good. You know you was gutted when we equalised. What's that now Kev , once you've beat us at home since 1993. We won the league/atHart Lane/we won the league at Hart Lane. You know the rest:wave:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Cheers Remi, Gunner on tour, kept Citeh at bay and we're still shared top.
Dat Arsenal DNA&#55357;&#56911;


----------



## dcj

DJ X-Ray said:


> Shared top to be precise. Separated by GD. Not points.


I know its been a while Dj&#55357;&#56841; but goal difference puts City top. When we won the league on gd in 2012 we didn't share it with United. But if it makes you feel better,buy a sharpie and every time you see the current league table just squiggle out the 2 and write 1 next to it.&#55357;&#56833;
If its the same at the end of the season,you could also draw a trophy with your new pen.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dcj said:


> I know its been a while Dj�� but goal difference puts City top. When we won the league on gd in 2012 we didn't share it with United. But if it makes you feel better,buy a sharpie and every time you see the current league table just squiggle out the 2 and write 1 next to it.��
> If its the same at the end of the season,you could also draw a trophy with your new pen.


Lol Yeah, I know how GD works Einstein, but we are equal on points no? And it isn't the last game of the season:tumbleweed:


----------



## Kerr

Remember this guy?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/34720970

A shame to see him fall so far out the picture. He looked like a real quality player when he first came over.


----------



## bidderman1969

i a;ways thought he would go on to bigger and better things too, but he just suddenly disappeared, wonder if something went on behind the scenes


----------



## DJ X-Ray

4 games 4 wins 11 goals scored 1
goal conceded - Congratulations
Arsene Wenger PL October Manager
of the Month.

Arsene Wenger is PL's second-most
successful manager of all-time when
it comes to the monthly awards (15)
, behind only Alex Ferguson (27)


Also, Happy birthday to the legendary
Arsenal goalkeeper Jens Lehmann!

#Invincible


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Hector Bellerin's 40m sprint record:
4.41 seconds. Usain Bolt's when he set 100m World Record:
4.64 seconds.

Dat pace.

Born in Barcelona.

Made in Arsenal.


----------



## dcj

Christ I thought the scousers were giddy in 2013. Knowing Arsenal fans though,Wengers only 3 losses away from the sack.....


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dcj said:


> Christ I thought the scousers were giddy in 2013. Knowing Arsenal fans though,Wengers only 3 losses away from the sack.....


:lol: When we get back to full strength, the PL is coming back to where it belongs. Next to our GOLD one :wave:


----------



## spursfan

DJ X-Ray said:


> :lol: When we get back to full strength, the PL is coming back to where it belongs. Next to our GOLD one :wave:


you been on that wacky baccy DJ

Kev


----------



## DJ X-Ray

spursfan said:


> you been on that wacky baccy DJ
> 
> Kev


:lol: Me? 
Smh Tottenham supporter( getting carried away after a draw thinking there will be anything but another St Totteringhams day this year 

Citeh supporter (dcj) thinking it's done and dusted, when they, like us have injuries and are shared top.

Celtic supporter (Kerr) who has convinced himself Chelsea had years of success of note pre Russian mafia.

And you say i've had a spliff!?

Sigh. Wish i could find an Emoji of a cuckoo, but i can't so I'll just :lol:


----------



## Kerr

Just a Spliff? I think he meant you have your own cannabis farm. :lol:

I never said Chelsea were hugely successful, just had won surprisingly more than what people appear to think.


----------



## dcj

Not sure where I've mentioned or even hinted that I think its done and dusted. I've always been the "typical City" type fan. Look back over last couple of seasons and I've never had that attitude even going as far as saying to the betting boys,never bank on City. All good banter though. 
Certainly don't get as over excited as some anyway who were ****ed off with their messiah end of August.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> Just a Spliff? I think he meant you have your own cannabis farm. :lol:
> 
> I never said Chelsea were hugely successful, just had won surprisingly more than what people appear to think.


:lol: Nah, sod that, can't be puffing in my line of work.
Yeah, the FA cup with Gullit (who i like)was of note but other than that. But anyway. Loftus Cheek and another kid has said they want to jump ship and i don't blame them
Don't recall him ever developing a youngster throughout his career.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dcj said:


> Not sure where I've mentioned or even hinted that I think its done and dusted. I've always been the "typical City" type fan. Look back over last couple of seasons and I've never had that attitude even going as far as saying to the betting boys,never bank on City. All good banter though.
> Certainly don't get as over excited as some anyway who were ****ed off with their messiah end of August.


Hahaha nah i know just winding you up


----------



## Kerr

DJ X-Ray said:


> :lol: Nah, sod that, can't be puffing in my line of work.
> Yeah, the FA cup with Gullit (who i like)was of note but other than that. But anyway. Loftus Cheek and another kid has said they want to jump ship and i don't blame them
> Don't recall him ever developing a youngster throughout his career.


Not many teams do produce kids through the academy these days.

The pressure cooker of the Premier League means everyone is looking for instant success, or not wanting to get relegated. So the young ones rarely get a sniff.

Haven't Chelsea got a ridiculous amount of younger guys out on loan? I'm sure city have too.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> Not many teams do produce kids through the academy these days.
> 
> The pressure cooker of the Premier League means everyone is looking for instant success, or not wanting to get relegated. So the young ones rarely get a sniff.
> 
> Haven't Chelsea got a ridiculous amount of younger guys out on loan? I'm sure city have too.


No they don't sadly, just us Arsenal, (Southampton and ahem, Tottenham), have about 9 players that have made it through from the academy into the 1st team squad. 
Yeah, not sure how many though.
Not a single graduate from their youths has established himself since Abramovitch took over though.


----------



## spursfan

DJ X-Ray said:


> No they don't sadly, just us Arsenal, (Southampton and ahem, Tottenham), have about 9 players that have made it through from the academy into the 1st team squad.
> Yeah, not sure how many though.
> Not a single graduate from their youths has established himself since Abramovitch took over though.


DJ, how about this headline>>>
Juventus have an astonishing 58 players out on loan - even more than Chelsea!

Default author image
Mark Brus for Metro.co.ukMonday 19 Oct 2015 1:40 pm

Read more: http://metro.co.uk/2015/10/19/juven...even-more-than-chelsea-5448162/#ixzz3rJmands1


----------



## DJ X-Ray

spursfan said:


> DJ, how about this headline>>>
> Juventus have an astonishing 58 players out on loan - even more than Chelsea!
> 
> Default author image
> Mark Brus for Metro.co.ukMonday 19 Oct 2015 1:40 pm
> 
> Read more: http://metro.co.uk/2015/10/19/juven...even-more-than-chelsea-5448162/#ixzz3rJmands1


Jesus mate, how many of them will Juve and Chelski actually use?

Exploitation. Blatant.


----------



## Clancy

DJ X-Ray said:


> Jesus mate, how many of them will Juve and Chelski actually use?
> 
> Exploitation. Blatant.


Probably 1 lol, must just be hedging our bets on as many potential players as possible


----------



## Clancy

England game is terrible, look ok in defence but shocking in possession and going forward. Sterling is playing horrendous


----------



## dcj

Clancy said:


> England game is terrible, look ok in defence but shocking in possession and going forward. Sterling is playing horrendous


Sterling plays like a 12 year old who thinks he's the only player who can do anything and has to take 2/3 players on before even considering a pass. He seems to be less greedy when Silva plays in the City side but I'm still not overly impressed by him. 
As for England its no big surprise that as soon as we came up against decent opposition we'd struggle.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Impressive how **** England were. They looked so scared it was untrue.

Rooney is absolutely shot as an international player.
Kane is pure **** and just shoots too much (considering he's **** he should pass to sterling more).
Lallana, Milner, Barkley, Delph are all just average players at best. Lallana was good in a smaller team but can't handle it for Liverpool or England, wing doesn't help him.
Whole defence is crap, Smalling is improving and Jones looked okay tonight if I'm honest, didn't **** himself on the ball like everyone else but not really focusing on tonight alone.

Hart is a decent keeper.
Sterling has some promise but goes missing around 60 mins like he did last night.
My boy Walcott is decent but unfortunately gets injured too much.
Defo missing Jack, need some balls and spirit up in this.Ox and Welbeck too(sounding bias here I know due to the Arsenal connection, but that's my view).

Anyway, for last night alone I'm glad Cazorla scored (even though Pedro was clearly offside)pure technique the way he curled it around the post and Mario's goal was absolutely sick..good pass from Cesc too. 

@dcj, yeah I agree, sign of things to come most likely.


----------



## spursfan

DJ X-Ray said:


> Impressive how **** England were. They looked so scared it was untrue.
> 
> Rooney is absolutely shot as an international player.
> Kane is pure **** and just shoots too much (considering he's **** he should pass to sterling more).
> Lallana, Milner, Barkley, Delph are all just average players at best. Lallana was good in a smaller team but can't handle it for Liverpool or England, wing doesn't help him.
> Whole defence is crap, Smalling is improving and Jones looked okay tonight if I'm honest, didn't **** himself on the ball like everyone else but not really focusing on tonight alone.
> 
> Hart is a decent keeper.
> Sterling has some promise but goes missing around 60 mins like he did last night.
> My boy Walcott is decent but unfortunately gets injured too much.
> Defo missing Jack, need some balls and spirit up in this.Ox and Welbeck too(sounding bias here I know due to the Arsenal connection, but that's my view).
> 
> Anyway, for last night alone I'm glad Cazorla scored (even though Pedro was clearly offside)pure technique the way he curled it around the post and Mario's goal was absolutely sick..good pass from Cesc too.
> 
> @dcj, yeah I agree, sign of things to come most likely.


BEEB say Harry justified his place last night and in thought he played okay, Sterling looks lost at times and his rating was lower than Harry's , as for Ox and Wellbeck, if those 2 manage to get a game I will be surprised, they are injured so much, they will have forgotten how to play the game soon!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

spursfan said:


> BEEB say Harry justified his place last night and in thought he played okay, Sterling looks lost at times and his rating was lower than Harry's , as for Ox and Wellbeck, if those 2 manage to get a game I will be surprised, they are injured so much, they will have forgotten how to play the game soon!!


Workrate was alright, but was completely useless in front of goal.

As for this pair of c's Barkley and Lallana they're both morons, they get the ball then swivel around like ballerina's about 5 times on the same spot and the chance to counter dies. No wonder England are ****...got idiots in midfield!

Ha, yeah ****es me off the injuries we get. Always at vital times.


----------



## Kerr

I'll get the chance to watch the game tonight. 

After what happened in Paris last week, I didn't expect this game to go ahead.


----------



## Kerr

The Germany V Holland game has been called off for security reasons.

Apparently plans for an explosion.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/34849263


----------



## Clancy

Wonder if we will get through the evening without an attack somewhere 

Either way, we will probably get stuffed tonight as well


----------



## Clancy

What on earth where those 3 things on the I'm a celebrity advert? Whoever is in charge of hiring people for itv programmes needs shooting, my god


----------



## Kerr

Two good England goals. Kane has done a lot of work tonight and looked good. 

Pogba looks in a different league than anyone else on the park since he has come on.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Vardys on fire!


----------



## Kerr

Leicester top of the league after 1/3 of the season. It maybe only be for a couple of hours, but nobody in the world could have foreseen that.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Joke of a result. Too many players lost their heads and stopped doing their job properly smh.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Kerr said:


> Leicester top of the league after 1/3 of the season. It maybe only be for a couple of hours, but nobody in the world could have foreseen that.


I don't expect us to be there for long mate. I'd be over the moon for a top 6 finish! Just aim for the 40 points. Got 5 big games to come but then again I think teams will be scared of Leicester


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Ranieri has shut a lot of people up. So many wrote him off, 
how must they feel now :lol:
Excellent stuff.


----------



## Alfieharley1

DJ X-Ray said:


> Ranieri has shut a lot of people up. So many wrote him off,
> how must they feel now :lol:
> Excellent stuff.


Definetly I'll be honest I was unsure due to recent form. Past form is excellent. Never wrote him off however new he could always tinker. For example Okazaki 3rd goal was a sub.


----------



## Clancy

Unbelievable performance so far from Liverpool


----------



## Kerr

Clancy said:


> Unbelievable performance so far from Liverpool


Just noticed the score. Looks like Leicester will be staying top after all.


----------



## dcj

Watching City on a live stream and trying to figure out who was our right side cb. As soon as I realised Demechelis and Mangala were together I thought oh bugger. Hart hasn't helped being back to cack with his distribution either.
Not taking anything away from Liverpool though who are just spotting the weakness and taking full advantage.


----------



## kh904

Fantastic performance from Liverpool so far, shame we could keep a clean sheet in the first half. 
I still think Man City are still in this game to be honest as liverpool will tire and man city have options on the bench to make an impact.
We are a bit too complacent at the back and closing down the ball in packs in the last third will give space to Man City if we don't win the ball back.

Firminho look class today!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Pool beating City did us a favour, on paper, but it now looks like Coquelin's injury could be serious.
if we lose him that will be a major blow for us.


----------



## nbray67

kh904 said:


> Fantastic performance from Liverpool so far, shame we could keep a clean sheet in the first half.
> I still think Man City are still in this game to be honest as liverpool will tire and man city have options on the bench to make an impact.
> We are a bit too complacent at the back and closing down the ball in packs in the last third will give space to Man City if we don't win the ball back.
> 
> Firminho look class today!


Makes the Palace loss look bigger than it was now. Beating Chelsea and City away and losing at home to Palace was a blow. We'd be sitting pretty in 5th instead of 9th tonight.

Firminho looking like he's starting to repay some of the mega money we laid out on him now as I was on his case in the first couple of games where he was way off the pace of PL.
Coutinho though is a different gravy and we'll struggle to hold onto him if any of the big guns come sniffing.
Hart kept that score down in truth and Mangala was more like Nell Mangle!!

Aguero going off helped us, class finish again by him. Taking him off was Pellegrini's best tactical move today. Game over for them so keeping him injury free was a good move by Pellegrini.

That was just a blip for City, they'll still win the PL.


----------



## bidderman1969

thank god for Klopp

can't have seen that score under Rodgers


----------



## spursfan

Good win for the guys today, all played well according to reports and 4-1 sees the GD go up.

COYS:thumb:


----------



## nbray67

spursfan said:


> Good win for the guys today, all played well according to reports and 4-1 sees the GD go up.
> 
> COYS:thumb:


They did play well mate.

Dembele in MF is what, imo, makes that team tick.
Kane starting to hit form and playing well.
Nice to see Kyle Walker putting in a good shift, hopefully he'll be an England regular again.
Alli doesn't look out of place, in fact, they all played well even though it pains me to say that.

West Ham just didn't turn up today, they miss Payet in MF. Noble was getting wound up and was more interested in hassling/roughing players up.


----------



## spursfan

nbray67 said:


> They did play well mate.
> 
> Dembele in MF is what, imo, makes that team tick.
> Kane starting to hit form and playing well.
> Nice to see Kyle Walker putting in a good shift, hopefully he'll be an England regular again.
> Alli doesn't look out of place, in fact, they all played well even though it pains me to say that.
> 
> West Ham just didn't turn up today, they miss Payet in MF. Noble was getting wound up and was more interested in hassling/roughing players up.


Yep, Dembele playing well at the moment as are all the team.
Son has just come back and Chadli still to come back, so all looking good.
The Pool and Spurs are playing a similar style, lots of high pressing and stacks of running.
looks like it will be quite a run in to the end of the season.:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Bad news for us, Coquelin out for 2 months.

Good news for us, Ramsey back.


----------



## vek

thats bad news dj,fc has been since his charlton recall a superb asset .good news about rambo but i am a bit worried without fc growling around the pitch


----------



## Clancy

Maybe Ramsey will last a week before he's out again 

So glad we won at the weekend, wasn't good enough to say it's the start of a comeback though. Never paid so much attention to the relegation battle lol


----------



## DJ X-Ray

vek said:


> thats bad news dj,fc has been since his charlton recall a superb asset .good news about rambo but i am a bit worried without fc growling around the pitch


Mate, I'm gutted.
Probably our most important player recently.
Same thing every year, injuries killing us.
Wenger is now saying due to him being out he's going to buy in January? WTF didn't he buy a back up DM in the summer?
Madness.

Also, he has said that Chambers can play holding for us! 
I really hope he's joking smh.


----------



## Clancy

City looking shaky


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Sterling really should have scored.
Juve are difficult to beat at home though. I think only us (Arsenal) and Man U are the only English clubs that have ever beaten them in Turin.


----------



## dcj

Through anyway but we looked pretty clueless tonight. Square ball after square ball and when ne of them is a good square ball Sterling it up. Probably would have gone back to De Bruyne if it hadn't been deflected. More worrying is Harts injury, possibly hamstring and back injury.


----------



## GleemSpray

I can see now where Moyes went wrong at Manure ; he should have talked like Yoda, whilst avoiding eye contact, in order to confuse the fans and journalists and he would still be there. 

Bcoz , imo, King Louis the strange one seems to be playing pretty much the same unexciting defence led football that Moyes enjoyed so much and getting similar results.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Booed off by their own fans.

The way Manchester United fans were laughing at Arsenal saying we won't qualify... Well you're in the same situation as us.
Meanwhile...Angel Di Maria and Javier Hernandez are scoring goals and Manchester United sold both of them because they had Rooney and LVG's Philosophy &#55357;&#56834;:lol:


----------



## alan hanson

i've hardly watched any footy so far this season house and fam have kept me busy but try and keep tabs, few games ive been too have been to watch the posh top goalscorers in english footy every game is exciting and how football in england should be.

sterling watching him fail and city realise what a flop for 50m he is always brings a smile, has talent but 90% of a game your a man down same with england. Juve are slowly clawing their way back to form but tevez is a massive miss for them as is pirlo. 

no much to say on UTD its all there to see, no world class players in their side (perhaps keeper excluded) so cant expect to compete with the big boys in the big comps. they have good players some very good players but thats not enough, i dont believe they have anyone in their side who can decide or run a game (mata perhaps but havent heard his name in a while).

Chelsea are starting to pick up through grinding out wins though you know it could end at the next game at any time

Arsenal are arsenal you know they go on crazy runs but also go through bad periods not playing well and not getting the points which is where titles and comps are won i guess, but they'll be there in everything this year especially the league its there for the taking

spurs, guess only questions is can they maintain the pace of games and pressing or come end of the season will it take its toll including the europa cup

liverpool love coutinhio i would have loved to have kept him at inter which we need a player just like him at the mo to feed icardi. they too will also go on good runs but equally bad ones


----------



## GleemSpray

I know it will probably end in tears, but I am currently loving the attacking football that Everton are (finally) playing, with a squad that is progressively getting younger and plenty of emerging talent.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

alan hanson said:


> i've hardly watched any footy so far this season house and fam have kept me busy but try and keep tabs, few games ive been too have been to watch the posh top goalscorers in english footy every game is exciting and how football in england should be.
> 
> sterling watching him fail and city realise what a flop for 50m he is always brings a smile, has talent but 90% of a game your a man down same with england. Juve are slowly clawing their way back to form but tevez is a massive miss for them as is pirlo.
> 
> no much to say on UTD its all there to see, no world class players in their side (perhaps keeper excluded) so cant expect to compete with the big boys in the big comps. they have good players some very good players but thats not enough, i dont believe they have anyone in their side who can decide or run a game (mata perhaps but havent heard his name in a while).
> 
> Chelsea are starting to pick up through grinding out wins though you know it could end at the next game at any time
> 
> Arsenal are arsenal you know they go on crazy runs but also go through bad periods not playing well and not getting the points which is where titles and comps are won i guess, but they'll be there in everything this year especially the league its there for the taking
> 
> spurs, guess only questions is can they maintain the pace of games and pressing or come end of the season will it take its toll including the europa cup
> 
> liverpool love coutinhio i would have loved to have kept him at inter which we need a player just like him at the mo to feed icardi. they too will also go on good runs but equally bad ones


Was more hopeful before all our injuries, but still have faith.
Other than City, not concerned with any of the rest in the slightest.


----------



## beetie

Lvg has not long gone past moyes away wins record at man utd. Took a hell of a lot more games to reach it. 
They should have got klopp but that's too late now.


----------



## alan hanson

if what gets said forget a big name isnt giggs next in line?


----------



## Kerr

Giggs has been said to be the man to learn and take over from LVG. 

Firstly he isn't getting a good apprenticeship, but Giggs just doesn't strike me a management material either. 

I don't think a man with limited experience should be in charge of a team like Man Utd.


----------



## Clancy

Come on Leicester 

Absolutely rooting for Vardy, hope he gets another today to overtake ruud


----------



## Kerr

5-1 Palace v Newcastle. 

I can't see Mclaren lasting too much longer. Newcastle have become a shambles in recent years, barely getting by. 

This year is looking more worrying than any. Every week the players are putting in half hearted performances. 

Sunderland have pulled themselves out the relegation zone. 

Villa getting deeper into trouble. 

Bournemouth v Everton sounds like fun. A lot of late goals.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Clancy said:


> Come on Leicester
> 
> Absolutely rooting for Vardy, hope he gets another today to overtake ruud


Man after my own heart I have 3 bets on today lol

£10 Leicester win
£10 Vardy score anytime Free Bet £10
£10 Mahrez Score anytime  free bet £10


----------



## DJ X-Ray

OMFD! Scenes at the Bournemouth v Everton game! What an ending.


----------



## GleemSpray

How did 5 minutes of additional time on the board turn into 99 minutes played ?

Either way, we should have shut up shop at 2-0.

Meh !

I hate the rollercoaster this game puts you through some days ....


----------



## Clancy

Alfieharley1 said:


> Man after my own heart I have 3 bets on today lol
> 
> £10 Leicester win
> £10 Vardy score anytime Free Bet £10
> £10 Mahrez Score anytime  free bet £10


Might put a cheeky one on


----------



## DJ X-Ray

GleemSpray said:


> How did 5 minutes of additional time on the board turn into 99 minutes played ?
> 
> Either way, we should have shut up shop at 2-0.
> 
> Meh !
> 
> *I hate the rollercoaster this game puts you through some days* ....


Tell me about it.

Must admit, thought it was game over after Barkley scored...was not expecting what came next.


----------



## Clancy

I thought scweinsteiger was going to be a great addition to United when he signed but my God, he just looks like a lost old man whenever he plays. Can never play a pass quick enough and always gets caught in possession


----------



## Kerr

He was dropping down the pecking order at Munich. If he was still in the first team, he wouldn't have left.

When you think of how good Germany have been for years, not many of their players end up in England.


----------



## Clancy

Quality!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Clancy said:


> Quality!


Well 1 of the bets are done lol


----------



## Clancy

Alfieharley1 said:


> Well 1 of the bets are done lol


Yeah I put a few on, all on him to score first and a correct score

Hope they go on a rampage now and smash United


----------



## Alfieharley1

You do acci though or also just a Vardy to score first? Put £10 on Leicester to score next lol


----------



## DJ X-Ray

That's an outstanding achievement by Vardy...
from non-league player to record breaker.


----------



## Clancy

Done mine all as scorecast with Vardy to score first 

Yeah they should do, United look a mess tbh but always a threat going forward


----------



## Clancy

Haha typically would be scweinsteiger after I was slating him 

Still can't see United winning from what's happened so far


----------



## Alfieharley1

Bugga 1-1


----------



## Clancy

I need it to end 2 all, 3-1 or 4-1 and I'll be very very happy 

Or Mahrez to score


----------



## Alfieharley1

I've gone Mahrez to score now lol- I'm on quits now putting a cheeky one on , Mahrez to score or Leicester to win or even better both


----------



## beetie

I had man u to win both teams to score. 

Had Watford, Everton and arsenal to win on an accumulator . So cheers everton😩

Had them individually also, so could be up on it overall, if arsenal win.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Watching MOTD earlier and in every single match from yesterday the quality of the football was pure garbage.

Continuing now at WHL.


----------



## Clancy

Wow great save


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Chelsea playing without a striker smh?!?! Maureen playing and happy to accept just a draw.
Spuds look more likely to score in what is a dire game.

Cesc is finished as a playmaker, mid table at best now.

Palace level now for me.


----------



## dcj

DJ X-Ray said:


> Chelsea playing without a striker smh?!?! Maureen playing and happy to accept just a draw.
> Spuds look more likely to score in what is a dire game.
> 
> Cesc is finished as a playmaker, mid table at best now.
> 
> Palace level now for me.


Would prefer a Chelsea win if anything, dont want things getting too tight at the top.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dcj said:


> Would prefer a Chelsea win if anything, dont want things getting too tight at the top.


Yeah, I know what you mean.

See Costa throw his bib at Maureen :lol:

Love it.


----------



## Clancy

Not brilliant going forward in the final third but looked far better at the back and in midfield than we have done most season so happy with that I suppose, especially as spurs are playing well 

Should start Loftus cheek though, always plays well


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Maureen: "best Chelsea performance of the season". 0-0. LMFAO.


----------



## bidderman1969

another 3 points for us, slowly creeping up the table...... only 6 points off the top, lol


----------



## spursfan

bidderman1969 said:


> another 3 points for us, slowly creeping up the table...... only 6 points off the top, lol


Slowly slowly, catchy Monkey!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Major blow now for us with Sanchez, Kos and looks like also Caz,injured.
Sigh. Nightmare.


----------



## bidderman1969

DJ X-Ray said:


> Major blow now for us with Sanchez, Kos and looks like also Caz,injured.
> Sigh. Nightmare.


think yourself lucky you don't have Sturridge, :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## kh904

Watched the liverpool v Swansea game and what a boring game. Again the atmosphere was dead which is worrying!
Still 3 points is 3 points regardless of the performance, and making ground on the top 4.

Arsenal are having a nightmare with injuries which will have an effect. Man Utd still not looking convincing, but spurs are in good form - it's going to be very interesting!


----------



## Clancy

Meanwhile at my end of the table, battle is on to stay put of the relegation :lol:


----------



## GleemSpray

I see that Ryan Bennett has said "_Genuinely was trying to stop not push Sanchez just to clear that up_ "…. which is not what the TV showed us.

Bennet was at his home ground - he knows better than anyone that those photo pits are there and he knew exactly what he was doing.

That was a deliberate attempt to injure a player and the referee / FA should treat it the same as a dangerous two-footed tackle.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

GleemSpray said:


> I see that Ryan Bennett has said "_Genuinely was trying to stop not push Sanchez just to clear that up_ "…. which is not what the TV showed us.
> 
> Bennet was at his home ground - he knows better than anyone that those photo pits are there and he knew exactly what he was doing.
> 
> That was a deliberate attempt to injure a player and the referee / FA should treat it the same as a dangerous two-footed tackle.


Yeah, you're bang on. I saw it as clear as day.
It was a blatant push.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

GREAT NEWS: Alexis Sanchez injury
NOT as serious as first feared and could be back for City game.

Laurent Koscielny and
Kieran Gibbs are fit for Saturday's
game with Sunderland. Also Theo Walcott back in full training and expected to play.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Sky Sports rankings this season:
Best LB - Monreal Best CB -
Koscielny Best LM - Alexis Sanchez
Best CAM - Ozil

Goals at start of the season: Eden
Hazard - 0 Alexis Sanchez - 0 Goals
now: Eden Hazard - 0 Alexis
Sanchez - 9.


----------



## Alfieharley1

DJ I love your threads mate and can see a lot of love for Arsenal but dude you like to play with fire  I could really start showing my stats (Leicester)


----------



## kh904

Wow, just got in from work to catch up on the Southampton v liverpool score - I did not expect that!


----------



## nbray67

kh904 said:


> Wow, just got in from work to catch up on the Southampton v liverpool score - I did not expect that!


I have no idea what Klopp has done to that squad mate but they seem to all put in a shift and then some.

Even Joe Allen had a screamer tonight!!!

Won me a few quid as well so win win for me.

Got Stoke in the next round also, that's a result already!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Alfieharley1 said:


> DJ I love your threads mate and can see a lot of love for Arsenal but dude you like to play with fire  *I could really start showing my stats (Leicester)*


Do you really wanna go there bro? :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

LVG spends £200m & in 18 months
has Man Utd playing the dullest
football imaginable. Klopp has spent
no money & in 2 months has LFC
flying...very impressive.

They carry on this kinda form in the League we will all be fkd.

Gary Neville taking over the reigns at Valencia.
Didn't see that coming, MAJOR loss to Sky. Excellent football brain.

Hope he does well man.


----------



## bidderman1969

And I don't think that Southampton played that bad either last night really 

Was totally surprised by that score line 

What's the odds of Sturridge being injured before next match? Shame really when you see what he can be like when half fit let alone fully fit


----------



## Alfieharley1

DJ X-Ray said:


> Do you really wanna go there bro? :lol:
> 
> Alexis Sanchez Hat Trick vs Leicester City (26/09/2015) - YouTube


One game lol 

Vardy 11 goals consecutive record broken.
Vardy top goal scorer for the season.
Mahrez second top with lukaku  Ozil only beating him on assists.
Leicester 2nd with joint top points,

So far a good season from me but really tough games now!!
Dont get me wrong this should be arsenals season. Chelsea are out the question. 
Im hoping for a top 6 finish


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Alfieharley1 said:


> *One game lol *
> 
> Vardy 11 goals consecutive record broken.
> Vardy top goal scorer for the season.
> Mahrez second top with lukaku  Ozil only beating him on assists.
> Leicester 2nd with joint top points,
> 
> So far a good season from me but really tough games now!!
> Dont get me wrong this should be arsenals season. Chelsea are out the question.
> Im hoping for a top 6 finish


2 actually 





Ozil, second only to the GOAT Messi 
Lol I'm only winding you up. 
Yeah Leicester are doing well can't knock ya.
You know i rate Mahrez and as for Vardy, if he was an established name then peeps would be creaming their pants. Doesn't matter what League you're from to me
talent is talent mate.
Just need to keep hold of him, i heard Chelshat are on him.

As for us, have you seen our injuries? 11 1st team players out
No chance atm, we need them back and to spend in Jan.
.


----------



## beetie

Neville should be with giggs on the man utd touchline. Lvg shouldn't be there sitting in the dugout. 
Love to know how many shots outside the box utd have had, not sure if they are allowed to. 

Liverpool are doing superb, klopp sure is a great manager. A but like the similarly styled pochettino (sp ?)


----------



## Alfieharley1

Man city losing and us 2-0 up


----------



## danwel

I really hope Gary Neville does well at Valencia.

United are toothless in attack and that's down to LVG but they aren't conceding and are still in the mix for the league.

Koop is doing well at liverscum and he's a great manager and a very good signing for them but not so good for the rest of the PL.

Citeh losing at Stoke is a surprise buy jus goes to show how open the league is and if a team even Chelsea went on a 10 match run and won all their games you'd still be in with a shout.


----------



## Kerr

danwel said:


> I really hope Gary Neville does well at Valencia.
> 
> United are toothless in attack and that's down to LVG but they aren't conceding and are still in the mix for the league.
> 
> Koop is doing well at liverscum and he's a great manager and a very good signing for them but not so good for the rest of the PL.
> 
> Citeh losing at Stoke is a surprise buy jus goes to show how open the league is and if a team even Chelsea went on a 10 match run and won all their games you'd still be in with a shout.


With the way they are playing, they just ain't going to win 10 games in a row. 17 points behind is just too much.

Fair enough a few teams will hit a rocky spell, but not that many will have that bad a time.

I think it will be an achievement now to reach the Champions League for Chelsea.

Got a little feeling that West Ham will score.


----------



## Clancy

I think we will struggle for champions league tbh, no chance in hell of tittle talk 

We need to average 2 points a game for the remainder of the season to get champs league, big ask 

Think Costa time is up come January if he doesn't come back to form. He doesn't fit our style of play enough to be affective when he's not in tip form, better of with remy or Kennedy


----------



## dcj

City made to look very ordinary today by a very good Stoke team. Defence playing like they'd never met each other and might as well have had a road cone upfront instead of Bony. How they got rid of Dzeko and brought him in gd knows.


----------



## nbray67

dcj said:


> City made to look very ordinary today by a very good Stoke team. Defence playing like they'd never met each other and might as well have had a road cone upfront instead of *Bony. How they got rid of Dzeko and bought him in gd knows*.


Dzeko was a great striker in a City shirt and was/is, head n shoulders above Bony. He's a complete waste of money I'm afraid.

Not sure where you need to spend money but having a striker when Aguero is out is a must.

Kompany is a huge loss so far also.


----------



## Clancy

Bournemouth looking dangerous in build up play


----------



## AllenF

??????*** I didn't see them with guns or anything.
They just looked like a bunch of woosies chasing a pig's bladder.
Most dangerous thing in bounmouth is the same lmao


----------



## dcj

nbray67 said:


> Dzeko was a great striker in a City shirt and was/is, head n shoulders above Bony. He's a complete waste of money I'm afraid.
> 
> Not sure where you need to spend money but having a striker when Aguero is out is a must.
> 
> Kompany is a huge loss so far also.


Agreed on all points, can almost forgive him for missed chances,but the ball just bounces off him when he tries to control it and that's when he's actually looking at the ball and it's not hitting him on the back of the legs. 
Otamendi and De Mechelis look like they've never met too. 
We need to spend money on a better medical team if anything, far too many muscular injuries.


----------



## Zetec-al

Wtffff is going on at chelsea..? Arghhhhh


----------



## Clancy

Kill me now 

Shocking football, just no threat going forward


----------



## Clancy

92nd minute attack, no one busting a gut to get in the box


----------



## Alfieharley1

Haha Chelsea are getting rimmed this season without lube!


----------



## Kerr

I think Champions league will be even more of an achievement now.

It's an embarrassment to get beaten at home by Bournemouth. 

We've said for a long time that something is clearly wrong, but things can't carry on like this for much longer. 

The scary thing is it does look as if it will. 

Got a feeling Garry Monk will be gone next week. Will Jose be soon behind him now?


----------



## Zetec-al

Its just sole destroying tbh..


----------



## Clancy

Really is brutal to watch, don't think Jose will go mid season tbh. I really don't know where we go from here 

Just shows how much morale affects performances though, even when we play well we are still so nervous and fall apart at the first incident against us


----------



## Alfieharley1

Clancy said:


> Really is brutal to watch, don't think Jose will go mid season tbh. I really don't know where we go from here
> 
> Just shows how much morale affects performances though, even when we play well we are still so nervous and fall apart at the first incident against us


Your right there regarding morale. For example look at us Leicester. We are a team which has been bought for peanuts but the morale is sky high and we give 110% from every player


----------



## Clancy

Yeah Definately, I mean your playing amazing but morale is so high when something doesn't go your way no one bats an eye as they know they'll be smashing goals in 5 minutes later


----------



## DJ X-Ray

The score line doesn't tell the full story. Sunderland played well today and were difficult to breakdown. We weren't up to our standards but gotta give it to them.
Didn't like our wasted chances today and the own goal, but good comeback and good win. 

Rambo was rusty, but lively. Good to have him back.
Ox was total **** and what a difference when Theo came on.
The mighty Ozil just goes from strength to strength. Yet another assist. Some of the things he was doing today was just sick. Not sure how much will be on the highlights.
Best player in the league atm.

What with City losing, Manure and spuds drawing, today was a good day- as Ice Cube said.

COYG!!!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Clancy said:


> Yeah Definately, I mean your playing amazing but morale is so high when something doesn't go your way no one bats an eye as they know they'll be smashing goals in 5 minutes later


Definetly Clancy.
Just look at the games when we was down 2-0 and won 3-2.


----------



## Alfieharley1

DJ X-Ray said:


> Best player in the league atm.


That's debatable but got to say it's either Ozil or Mahrez


----------



## Kerr

Just watched MOTD back. 

Stoke looked like they were on fire. Great moves and lots of arrogance against Man City. Should have scored a few more.

Leicester are just unbelievable. They just look look so fast and fit. Can they last, can they really? It would be the most amazing thing to see.

Man Utd- it's getting grim that you're ending up as the last game on MOTD for the 5th 0-0 in 9 games. A grim game that it looked as if West Ham should have won. 

How on earth Man Utd are 3 points off the lead I'll never know. You can't sack a manager in that position, but equally how can anyone tolerate LVG? He doesn't seem the full schilling and Man Utd are an awful watch.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Kerr I think Leicester will go at every game the same. The thing with our boys they give 110% it's not just one player either. Kante was looked at this week, Fuchs a few weeks before, Vardy, Mahrez, Kasper in goals amazing so yeah  they all have different attributes but all have pace and work as a team


----------



## nbray67

I watched the Chelsea game last night and could not believe what I was seeing from that team. If it wasn't for Courtois, they'd have been 2 down in the 1st 15mins.

Willian, every set piece he took was cleared with ease or gathered by the keeper, why keep him on them??
Fabregas, never showed and when he did, his touch and passing was awful.
Hazard tried but had no-one moving forward with him or alongside him which made his efforts and runs look wasteful.
Cahill trying a flick in his own box in the last minutes when you're 1 down with Bournemouth players around you, what a tool!
Oscar, did well to last 45mins, again, a quality player who's confidence is shot to bits.
Pedro, like Hazard, tried but no end product because there's nobody up front!!
Costa, well, a brute who's just not getting his own way because the team behind him supply him with zero.
Matic, good game but with Fabregas, Willian and Oscar when he was on, not linking with you, then again, you're made to look average which Matic is not.

Strange thing is, they never looked like scoring but Remy was sat on the bench until they went 1 down, but when he came on, he gave them another outlet and looked good for all of 10mins or so that he got to play.

Skill and class you never lose, spirit and confidence you do with ease. There's trouble in that camp and a change is needed sooner rather than later, just look at us now with Klopp in charge. Same squad but with a fantastic attitude yet again.


----------



## nbray67

Alfieharley1 said:


> Kerr I think Leicester will go at every game the same. The thing with our boys they give 110% it's not just one player either. Kante was looked at this week, Fuchs a few weeks before, Vardy, Mahrez, Kasper in goals amazing so yeah  they all have different attributes but all have pace and work as a team


Bang right there Sam.

Team morale and spirit just lifts the team to another level.

3-0 away at Swansea is no mean feat, cracking season and long may it last, until you play us on Boxing Day then I hope Mahrez and co fill their boots with turkey and crap over Xmas!!


----------



## Alfieharley1

nbray67 said:


> Bang right there Sam.
> 
> Team morale and spirit just lifts the team to another level.
> 
> 3-0 away at Swansea is no mean feat, cracking season and long may it last, until you play us on Boxing Day then I hope Mahrez and co fill their boots with turkey and crap over Xmas!!


Definetly Neil, just read your other post and like you say look at Klopp with Liverpool. Definetly a season for Liverpool to come strong this season.
Haha our guys will still be able to run rings around anytime.

I swear Leicester is made by someone playing Fifa lol. Attribute over 90 pace 
I actually look at the squad and can honestly say I cannot see that we need someone in the Jan window


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> Just watched MOTD back.
> 
> Stoke looked like they were on fire. Great moves and lots of arrogance against Man City. Should have scored a few more.
> 
> Leicester are just unbelievable. They just look look so fast and fit. Can they last, can they really? It would be the most amazing thing to see.
> 
> Man Utd- it's getting grim that you're ending up as the last game on MOTD for the 5th 0-0 in 9 games. A grim game that it looked as if West Ham should have won.
> 
> How on earth Man Utd are 3 points off the lead I'll never know. You can't sack a manager in that position, but equally how can anyone tolerate LVG? He doesn't seem the full schilling and Man Utd are an awful watch.


Obviously I'd love to win the league, but if a team such as Leicester can maintain and go all the way I'd be happy for them.

Because let's have it right, the title has been bought in recent years by financially doped clubs and simply hasn't been won on merit.

Would be good to see that change.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Whilst watching this wonderfully painful suffering of Chelshat is very enjoyable it doesn't surprise me as it has most.

It was as I predicted would happen last year so not such a shock for me.

It was as foretold :lol:

Noticed how Chelsea had more flair players yesterday than they usually did in the past. Oscar, Hazard, Willian, Cesc, and Pedro are all flair players(although Oscar has gone through mouurinhoization and turned into a brainwashed track backing brainless grunt).. Their physical players like Mikel, Ramires and Matic don't have an ounce of creativity in them.


Mourinho has always built his squads with 1 or 2 flair players and the rest are all tactical players. It's a case of Mou wanting those flair players to abide by his vision of how the game should be played and it's not working.

Maureen doesn't have the players to fight through this and has a team full of pretentious manchilds who are all thinking about their next move.


----------



## Clancy

Newcastle deserved a goal, been working their ass off


----------



## GleemSpray

Yes - the Newcastle squad are lacking in certain areas, but hard work certainly isn't one of them.


----------



## Kerr

Back to earth with a thump today. 

That's what happens when players believe the hype too much. You don't give it your all and you get found out. 

I didn't see that result coming.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Lol was just about to say the same actually.

Also, kinda stupid Klopp leaving Origi and Sturridge on the bench if you ask me.

Good tactics from Mclaren though, a deserved win and kept Liverpool on lock. So fair dues.

That Wijaldnum goal was sublime.


----------



## spursfan

DJ X-Ray said:


> Obviously I'd love to win the league, but if a team such as Leicester can maintain and go all the way I'd be happy for them.
> 
> Because let's have it right, the title has been bought in recent years by financially doped clubs and simply hasn't been won on merit.
> 
> Would be good to see that change.


A truer word could not be said.
very strange weekend of results. thought the pool would win at the toons, that was a mare of a result for them.
City losing, Leicester keeping the pressure on and the gooners also getting a result despite not playing well.
As for us, well we keep the unbeaten run to 14 games now but desperately need to convert some of those draws to wins but saying that we still find ourselves just 3pts off utd and city!!...strange season indeed..
As for Chelski, well I just don't know where it's all gone wrong, I think you could pinpoint when they started playing ****e, to that day when Maureen had a go at the fit doc, I reckon he has lost the respect of the team personally..

Kev........COYS


----------



## alan hanson

has anyone ever been able to predict a game between newcastle and liverpool there always manic and no certainties. 

Same old city, too many players not feeling it or too cold to show up

UTD have no clue what to do manager or players there's so much wrong and so little for the future to see them successful again

Spurs, for me top 4 is whether europa takes it toll and their legs go as they now play a hight tempo pressing game

Chelsea all to see, put a new manager in next week and they would start turning it around


----------



## Kerr

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673545823716810752
£40,000 a week and he can only afford oranges, eggs and a pepper?

Where's the beer?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673545823716810752
> £40,000 a week and he can only afford oranges, eggs and a pepper?
> 
> Where's the beer?


Haha good old Nacho, keep it healthy. Don't want him on the sauce thank you very much Kerr!

There is a pic of him on the sofa having one somewhere though.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

If Swansea, Newcastle, Bournemouth
and Norwich all win and Chelsea
lose next week vs Leicester City,
we'll see Chelsea in the bottom 3.


It will be a wonderful sight of justice
if Chelsea got relegated this season :lol:


----------



## Kerr

Carlisle United's swimming pool.










Chelsea are doing badly, but your dreams go too far DJ. :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> Carlisle United's swimming pool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea are doing badly, but your dreams go too far DJ. :lol:


Lol yeah well unlikely, but the fun i would have at work with these bunch of miserable sods if they did mate


----------



## alan hanson

be nice to see prem clubs chip in and help the club out


----------



## Clancy

100% palace penalty. Barry was lucky


----------



## Clancy

Might have to turn this off. Terrible ref decisions are ruining the game


----------



## GleemSpray

Just got back from match - Ref and Linesman were both terrible all game.

Palace were very,very good at times - they were astoundingly determined and resilient on the break.

They are all big beefy b*stards too - whats Pardew feeding them on ? 

Cant believe we hit the post three times 

Meh !


----------



## Kerr

Lots of twists and turns tonight!!!


----------



## Kerr

That's more pressure on LVG. 

Man Utd should be walking a CL group like that, not getting dumped out.

Man City did well to turn it around. This time they will avoid Barcelona, Real and Bayern too.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Wolfsburg Man U? Yeah there was.
They're in they're out/they're in they're out.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Ctrl alt delete. Van Gaal will yet again buy a new squad next summer lol.


----------



## dcj

Thought we were going to get another Stoke performance way we were playing first half but did great to turn it around and BM didn't really get a look in second half. Glad for Sterling and Bony who will hopefully get some much needed conference from this. Mangala looked much better second half too.


----------



## Clancy

Lively game for United, wolfsburg played brilliant


----------



## Kerr

That's Garry Monk gone. Sounds as if Brendan Rodgers will get the job. 

Is there even a Swansea supporter on here?


----------



## alan hanson

question is is there a swansea supporter who is realistic and happy with prem football? (not the chairman) - what can they exoect to achieev? i know every team should have ambitions but i do believe they over achieved one season where they are now is a fair reflection. they sell and buy no one............

glad to see UTD gone, champs league is where the big boys and best players play im struggling to think of more than 1-2.

city scraped through, trouble is they will come up against the big boys and get get spanked as usual just not consisent enough to win the tournament. beating them at home should have been a formality not so close and tight

recon arsenal will do it tonight and chelsea


----------



## Kerr

I think nearly every team in the premier league want to see themselves higher than they really could be, other than the odd fluke.

It just panic stations when any team start sliding down. It's such a massive drop in income that spirals out of control when you get relegated. When you're paying premier league prices, you need to stay in the league, or end up starting fresh a league down taking ages to build. 

Sounds as if Bolton are on the brink of going. Another team that chased higher up the league than their means could afford.


----------



## Clancy

Happy with tonight, very good performance never really looked threatened. Pretty solid and good performances all round, Costa played like a forward for the first time in ages 

Happy days


----------



## Kerr

Always thought Chelsea was a stick on. Porto struggle away from home. 

15 losses and 2 draw from 17 games in England.

Sounds like Arsenal did well. Didn't expect them to get through after the first few games. 

I think they'll get Real or Barcelona in the next round. They can't get Chelsea, City or Bayern.


----------



## GleemSpray

Arsenal played really well i thought.

So that's great then - all the English sides got through and are playing better than they did last year... Oh, hang on ? .... LOL


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Wow, what a night. 

Getting a big win away from home in a
champions league survival game is a massive
display of character from the players, outstanding performance from us last night.

11/10 to a man. Fantastic team display.

Gotta big up Joel Campbell.

I was thinking Joel didn't have it in him...this is the playerI thought he was what he looked like in the WC.

But that's what happens when you judge a new
starter after 5 games as not good enough.

The mighty Ozil sublime as usual. Actual wizard.

Quality hatrick from Giroud.

Happy for him.

Next round bring on whoever, not into trying to avoid Barca etc.

Can beat anyone on our day.


COYG!!!


----------



## Clancy

They've found koi fish on the Carlisle pitch


----------



## bidderman1969

Clancy said:


> They've found koi fish on the Carlisle pitch


That's their record attendance this season then :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Gutting defeat for Swansea with a deflected goal.

Painful way to lose.

What a goal from Gomis to equalise.

Baffled why he didn't start.


----------



## dcj

DJ X-Ray said:


> Gutting defeat for Swansea with a deflected goal.
> 
> Painful way to lose.
> 
> What a goal from Gomis to equalise.
> 
> Baffled why he didn't start.


I guess the cliché will come out we played badly and won,but against a better finishing side we will get hammered again. Hart motm again isn't good. Hopefully Kompany back for next Monday but we still need to be better going forward too.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Scenes at Bournemouth.

Well outplayed manure, dropping some nice football to go with it.

Can't even call it a fluke, that's Chavski and Manure both consecutively smoked.


----------



## dcj

DJ X-Ray said:


> Scenes at Bournemouth.
> 
> Well outplayed manure, dropping some nice football to go with it.
> 
> Can't even call it a fluke, that's Chavski and Manure both consecutively smoked.


Gone above Chelsea too but hopefully not for long with them playing Leicester on Monday. United pretty awful too,clueless upfront,just feeding on scraps, strange taking Fellani off as he looked their most dangerous player.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dcj said:


> Gone above Chelsea too but hopefully not for long with them playing Leicester on Monday. United pretty awful too,clueless upfront,just feeding on scraps, strange taking Fellani off as he looked their most dangerous player.


Yeah he was.

How the "mighty" have fallen eh?

When a shat like him is your best player :lol:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Hopefully at this rate we can keep striding and destroy Chelsea on Monday 
We have a good chance with all these big teams fluffing up


----------



## Clancy

Alfieharley1 said:


> Hopefully at this rate we can keep striding and destroy Chelsea on Monday
> We have a good chance with all these big teams fluffing up


Right now I think Torquay United could stuff us mate


----------



## bidderman1969

Clancy said:


> Right now I think Torquay United could stuff us mate


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Boooooooooooooooooom! Top of the league.

Could all change tomorrow,don't mind if Leicester smash those Chav scum but a draw would be all good in da hood.
Good efficient pro performance from us today, no need to step up too much, Villa are pretty dire although they showed some spirit in the 2nd half. Still cack though.
Major problems down there.
Just ain't got the players. Should have perhaps kept Benteke(as dogshat as he is, still a bit of threat..ish) Delph, Cleverly etc.
Need to spend hard in the window.

Shed loads of Villa fans leaving in droves which would pee me off.
Villas a big club, don't go out like that support your team ffs.

Anyway, great team goal Monreal-Walcott, beautiful ball and what a body feint by the wizard of Ozil to open up the right so that he can cut the pass back into Ramsey for the 2nd goal.

His body feints are lethal.That's 13 assists for my boy.
2nd 2 none.
Also Cech finally got his clean sheet to equal James record.
All in all after a big CL away win and the amount of injuries we have.
Can only be happy.
City here we come.

COYG!!!


----------



## spursfan

nuff said, no balls when it counts, very disappointed


----------



## Kerr

Bad results for Spurs and Liverpool. 

If they are looking to break into the top 4, they both need to win games like that.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

How lucky were Liverpool for that deflection? 

Things have well turned around for Newcastle atm.

Hilarious that they're above Chavski lol.


----------



## Kerr

Here's the current table against last year's table.

Van Gaal always likes using meaningless facts to prove he's right. He can't argue that his team is worse off than last season. Less point and a lower league position.

For all Spurs are getting talked up, they are only 2 points better off.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Look at Leicester lol. Let's say last week we was top of the league. This time last year last lol!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> Here's the current table against last year's table.
> 
> Van Gaal always likes using meaningless facts to prove he's right. He can't argue that his team is worse off than last season. Less point and a lower league position.
> 
> For all Spurs are getting talked up, they are only 2 points better off.


Seriously think the Dutch Allardyce is a bluffer.

Look at Leicester then and now.

Game away from top.

I'd go all out against Chelsk, try get a quick goal fk their confidence (which is already shot)even further.

Hit them hard relentlessly from the off.

Pure attack mode, start to finish.


----------



## Alfieharley1

DJ X-Ray said:


> Seriously think the Dutch Allardyce is a bluffer.
> 
> Look at Leicester then and now.
> 
> Game away from top.
> 
> I'd go all out against Chelsk, try get a quick goal fk their confidence (which is already shot)even further.
> 
> Hit them hard relentlessly from the off.
> 
> Pure attack mode, start to finish.


I don't think Leicester understand any other way of playing lol. Aslong as that bell Costa is on the bench


----------



## Clancy

Alfieharley1 said:


> I don't think Leicester understand any other way of playing lol. Aslong as that bell Costa is on the bench


Our only hope is letting our rabbid dog loose to try and take some of you out :lol: if we play like we did in champions league the other night should be a very good game. But we shall see


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Alfieharley1 said:


> I don't think Leicester understand any other way of playing lol. Aslong as that bell Costa is on the bench


Yeah well, you know how it is with these small time bottom of the table 1 point from the drop zone clubs like Chelsea.

Expert bus drivers. They'll be well parked up.

The Huth/Costa fight should be good.

.
Costa red card leading to a Mahrez/Vardy penalty goal. Epic scenes! :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

For a point at home...against West Brom? Really?

Getting cringeworthy now man.

Was expecting the CL Trophy presentation


----------



## cufc1111

DJ X-Ray said:


> For a point at home...against West Brom? Really?
> 
> Getting cringeworthy now man.
> 
> Was expecting the CL Trophy presentation


I thought the exact same thing when I saw that! Cringeworthy is the right word. :doublesho


----------



## Kerr

I don't have an issue with it at all. I think it's quite refreshing the way he is interactive with the fans and tries to build up spirit. 

The players looked a bit sheepish doing it though. 

I believe this is something he done at Dortmund.


----------



## Natalie

I've got a season ticket and Grimsby, no matter what the result the players will come up to the fans at the end of the match and thank them for their support. Dunno if this is something similar?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> I don't have an issue with it at all. I think it's quite refreshing the way he is interactive with the fans and tries to build up spirit.
> 
> The players looked a bit sheepish doing it though.
> 
> I believe this is something he done at Dortmund.


Yeah it's a Bundesliga thing.

Don't mind players acknowledging fans, ours do it.

Just not standing in a line holding hands with the manager lol.

Just looks wrong.


----------



## alan hanson

I thought they were all at school holding hands in a chain so they don't run off, Klopp the nursery teacher?

there's acknowledging the fans effort and appreciating them turning up but doing that is more of a celebration, something side do at cup finals or end of the season.

God utd are average, i don't know how they get or how they turn it around but they have too soon..........

City, scrapping results when you play ****e is a good sign but along with this you have to turn up occasionally against the big boys which they don't, this is why they fail year after year in the champs scrape through the group but when its straight knock out you have to turn up


----------



## GleemSpray

I think Klopp is just trying to build passion and enthusiasm,but whether it will work and whether it will backfire with the fans / players I'd another thing.

Test will come,as with all managers,when he loses a string of games.


----------



## Kerr

I think Klopp has already developed a bond. 

They pointed out on MOTD2 that the fans didn't leave early, like before, and it was also the best atmosphere at the ground. 

The fans and players are responding too him. That's something he's known for.


----------



## dcj

alan hanson said:


> I thought they were all at school holding hands in a chain so they don't run off, Klopp the nursery teacher?
> 
> there's acknowledging the fans effort and appreciating them turning up but doing that is more of a celebration, something side do at cup finals or end of the season.
> 
> God utd are average, i don't know how they get or how they turn it around but they have too soon..........
> 
> City, scrapping results when you play ****e is a good sign but along with this you have to turn up occasionally against the big boys which they don't, this is why they fail year after year in the champs scrape through the group but when its straight knock out you have to turn up


Well at least Arsenal and Chelsea have flown through the group stages.........
Wondering if a team has ever gone into CL knockout hat while floating just above the relegation zone....


----------



## DJ X-Ray

GleemSpray said:


> I think Klopp is just trying to build passion and enthusiasm,but whether it will work and whether it will backfire with the fans / players I'd another thing.
> 
> Test will come,as with all managers,when he loses a string of games.


I think we've established what he's trying to do.

Again, I think it's right that the players go and applaud the fans which our lot do most of the time, especially on away games, but it is the hand-in-hand nature of it all that seems a bit cringe-inducing after a home draw with West Brom. In this country you only ever really see that after an epic victory or a trophy win.
I have no issue with it but it's just what we're used to in this country, rightly or wrongly.


----------



## alan hanson

dcj said:


> Well at least Arsenal and Chelsea have flown through the group stages.........
> Wondering if a team has ever gone into CL knockout hat while floating just above the relegation zone....


English not sure but Dortmund last year must have been similar? (if they made it through the groups?)


----------



## Kerr

Arsenal have drawn Barcelona, Chelsea got PSG and Man City Dynamo Kiev. 

One team will be happy.


----------



## dcj

Kerr said:


> Arsenal have drawn Barcelona, Chelsea got PSG and Man City Dynamo Kiev.
> 
> One team will be happy.


Tricky away tie, I see they had a ban on supporters after yet another racial abuse charge. Made a lot of noise when they scored in their last game somehow.


----------



## alan hanson

and one team will go through


----------



## Kerr

They are on their winter break now. They have no competitive football until March now other than the Champions League. 

That's a massive disadvantage.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Barca. Yay! 

Lol knew it.

We ain't scared tho.

Should have full-strength by then.

Sanchez/ Ozil/ Theo.

Neymar/Messi/ Suarez. Pffft! 

Let's have it :lol:


----------



## alan hanson

haha should never be scared, this is what the comps all about testing yourselves as you say was always going to happen.

I'd be hoping them three get a stomach bug just before.


----------



## Kerr

Fiorentina v Tottenham 

Midtjylland v Manchester United

Augsburg v Liverpool

I think all 3 will be fine here.


----------



## Clancy

Hate playing psg, don't expect us to get through tbh unless form really picks up 

Been playing better but still miles off, tonight's the big test


----------



## beetie

Kerr said:


> Fiorentina v Tottenham
> 
> Midtjylland v Manchester United
> 
> Augsburg v Liverpool
> 
> I think all 3 will be fine here.


Man United and Liverpool can easily lose to anyone, particularly United at the minute. 
Fiorentina knocked Tottenham out last year so that's never an easy game


----------



## alan hanson

fiorentina are doing well this season will be a tough game


----------



## DJ X-Ray

alan hanson said:


> haha should never be scared, this is what the comps all about testing yourselves as you say was always going to happen.
> 
> I'd be hoping them three get a stomach bug just before.


Never mate.

Deportivo held them the other day, it can be done just have to adjust tactics. Sanchez, Theo, we got personnel to hurt them with pace.

Don't get me wrong, it's gonna be hard as fk, but we've beat them before, when arguably they had the best footballing side of all time under pep..

Afaic, we're the best 2 pure footballing sides on the planet, so for the neutral it's football heaven.

Be going home and away to this blatantly.

Can't wait.


----------



## alan hanson

Sounds good, you can deifnately hurt them, and will most like come down to who takes their chances which given they have those three you end up stopping 1/2 and the suarez pops up without tripping over his front teeth.

Valencia did it too granted barca did miss alot of chances but they are human, plus drew against bayern lev didnt they?

Munich must be u there too footballing wise? I dont mind watching arsenal but barca gets a bit repetitive for me when they go across the back line so many f'ing times - give it to the front three then the magic happens.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

alan hanson said:


> Sounds good, you can deifnately hurt them, and will most like come down to who takes their chances which given they have those three you end up stopping 1/2 and the suarez pops up without tripping over his front teeth.
> 
> Valencia did it too granted barca did miss alot of chances but they are human, plus drew against bayern lev didnt they?
> 
> Munich must be u there too footballing wise? I dont mind watching arsenal but barca gets a bit repetitive for me when they go across the back line so many f'ing times - give it to the front three then the magic happens.


Yeah Bayern's up there.

Thing is, those two are more consistent than us and rarely have off days. We will have to play out of our skins.
Tbh, for me, getting to this stage against all the odds is a bonus and as you said, that's what football is all about these kinda fixtures.
Arsenal v Barcelona is a massive game.

Come what may, I'll get a little holiday out of it haha:thumb:


----------



## Clancy

Mahrez already looks worrying :lol:

Hopefully a good game, pitch looks lovely


----------



## Alfieharley1

Chelsea defence poo'ing themselves?


----------



## Clancy

Alfieharley1 said:


> Chelsea defence poo'ing themselves?


Yeah little bit, standard now lol

Costa and hazard look up for it which is good. As I type he gets subbed off fml


----------



## Alfieharley1

Clancy said:


> Yeah little bit, standard now lol
> 
> Costa and hazard look up for it which is good. As I type he gets subbed off fml


Haha yep! I hope we wind Costa up  not a fan of the **** at all. Really need the dream 2 to get me some points on my dream team


----------



## Alfieharley1

opppps Come on you beauty that's 1 of them lol


----------



## Clancy

Great goal, all downhill now


----------



## Alfieharley1

Clancy said:


> Great goal, all downhill now


I doubt it Matic nearly had 1.


----------



## Clancy

Alfieharley1 said:


> I doubt it Matic nearly had 1.


3 corners and a free kick not cleared the first man, really not good enough. Not making chances either


----------



## Clancy

Doesn't help having clattenburg on the pitch. Biggest **** in football 

How he still has a job I really don't know


----------



## Alfieharley1

Clancy said:


> 3 corners and a free kick not cleared the first man, really not good enough. Not making chances either


Still not over yet .. First half done. Hopefully Mahrez and Vardy punish them some more


----------



## Alfieharley1

That's my 2 boys lol


----------



## Kerr

40 minutes for Mourinho to save his job. 


Some turn around in fortunes when you expect Leicester to beat Chelsea.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Don't under estimate Leicester Kerr.


----------



## Clancy

Kerr said:


> 40 minutes for Mourinho to save his job.
> 
> Some turn around in fortunes when you expect Leicester to beat Chelsea.


We have basically swapped positions since this time last year, shocking how bad we are playing


----------



## Alfieharley1

Clancy said:


> We have basically swapped positions since this time last year, shocking how bad we are playing


It's all down to confidence just look how Leicester are playing


----------



## Clancy

Costa doesn't score then we can't score on the line. Kill me now


----------



## Zetec-al

I really am finding it hard being a chelsea supporter at the minute. WHAT IS GOING ON!!!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Haha you all are making out you should be destroying Leicester. I'm afraid Chelsea need to concentrate on the bottom teams now


----------



## Alfieharley1

2-1 fluff


----------



## bidderman1969

Oooooo-er Maureen………


----------



## Clancy

Alfieharley1 said:


> Haha you all are making out you should be destroying Leicester. I'm afraid Chelsea need to concentrate on the bottom teams now


Not implying we should be destroying them at all but we should be able to give them a good match. But we can't which is terrible for the quality in our squad

Only got into the game because you guys sat back and let us. Just not good enough from us at all


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Lol! The specialist in moaning,now facing a relegation battle...who's the failure now biiiitch?
The world is watching you.


----------



## ferted

In 40 years of being a Leicester City fan I can't remember it being any better
Top of the league,record breaking highest scoring striker and according to Sky's opta stats Mahrez is the best player in the league :thumb:
Only lost once this season and the only team of the 92 league teams to score in EVERY game

I know it's last week but still relevant


----------



## DJ X-Ray

ferted said:


> In 40 years of being a Leicester City fan I can't remember it being any better
> Top of the league,record breaking highest scoring striker and according to Sky's opta stats Mahrez is the best player in the league :thumb:
> Only lost once this season and the only team of the 92 league teams to score in EVERY game
> 
> I know it's last week but still relevant


Goal ratio Mahrez is better.

But that's where it stops.
Assists.
Chances created.
Pass Completion..
Pass accuracy etc, then Ozil is streets ahead of everyone.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

The last time Eden Hazard scored a PL goal:

Klopp was still manager of Dortmund.

Xavi played for Barcelona.

Caitlyn Jenner had a dick.

:lol:


----------



## Clancy

Since arsenal won the league: 

Ryan Giggs*has won five Premier Leagues, four Charity Shields, three League Cups, one Champions League, one Club World Cup and gone into management 

The iPhone was invented 

London has been awarded the Olympics, built the Olympic Park from scratch, hosted the Olympics, decommissioned the Olympic Park and sold off all the athletes' housing

1.24 billion people have been born 

Wenger has been paid over £60000000

Facebook launched in the UK and got over a billion users 

Amir Khan*has turned professional, been in 32 fights, won a world title, successfully defended it five times, lost it, and set out on the path to regain it

Twitter has been invented, got half a billion users and flopped 

Works both ways :lol:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Lmfao^ that has just put Arsenal to shame.

DJ slating Mahrez again for Ozil.
Dude he assists but he needs to be able to bang them in the net aswell


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Alfieharley1 said:


> Lmfao^ that has just put Arsenal to shame.
> 
> DJ slating Mahrez again for Ozil.
> Dude he assists but he needs to be able to bang them in the net aswell


:lol: Tut, that nonsense he's spouted could be relevant to the majority of the PL teams so that's a weak response.

I could rinse Chelsea with actual facts and stats to make their heads spin.

So epic fail!

Don't exaggerate Alf, I've never slated Mahrez and bigged him from day before everyone was on him you know that.

As for more goals, Ozil's not that guy, he's a silent assasin.

Doesn't have to cater for that department.

Sanchez can do that.

As his hatrick against you at King Power will testify.

Peace out


----------



## Alfieharley1

DJ X-Ray said:


> :lol: Tut, that nonsense he's spouted could be relevant to the majority of the PL teams so that's a weak response.
> 
> I could rinse Chelsea with actual facts and stats to make their heads spin.
> 
> So epic fail!
> 
> Don't exaggerate Alf, I've never slated Mahrez and bigged him from day before everyone was on him you know that.
> 
> As for more goals, Ozil's not that guy, he's a silent assasin.
> 
> Doesn't have to cater for that department.
> 
> Sanchez can do that.
> 
> As his hatrick against you at King Power will testify.
> 
> Peace out


Haha I understand Ozil is good with regards to assists but for example with Giroud off form (when he was) and Sanchez now out he could do with bringing some goals to his game.

If he banged goals and still had his assists he would be the most sort after Player. 
For example everyone is around Mahrez like flies round **** because of his assists/goals and work rate


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Alfieharley1 said:


> Haha I understand Ozil is good with regards to assists but for example with Giroud off form (when he was) and Sanchez now out he could do with bringing some goals to his game.
> 
> If he banged goals and still had his assists he would be the most sort after Player.
> For example everyone is around Mahrez like flies round **** because of his assists/goals and work rate


Mate, goals are always nice but Ozil is a playmaker and has never been the kinda player banging in goals. We got Giroud/Sanchez /Theo/Ramsey and co for that


----------



## B17BLG

Clancy said:


> Since arsenal won the league:
> 
> Ryan Giggs*has won five Premier Leagues, four Charity Shields, three League Cups, one Champions League, one Club World Cup and gone into management
> 
> The iPhone was invented
> 
> London has been awarded the Olympics, built the Olympic Park from scratch, hosted the Olympics, decommissioned the Olympic Park and sold off all the athletes' housing
> 
> 1.24 billion people have been born
> 
> Wenger has been paid over £60000000
> 
> Facebook launched in the UK and got over a billion users
> 
> Amir Khan*has turned professional, been in 32 fights, won a world title, successfully defended it five times, lost it, and set out on the path to regain it
> 
> Twitter has been invented, got half a billion users and flopped
> 
> Works both ways


Pahahaha owned


----------



## nbray67

Are Leicester not top though so all of the above 'stats' are totally irrelevant in terms of 'who's the best'???


----------



## Alfieharley1

nbray67 said:


> Are Leicester not top though so all of the above 'stats' are totally irrelevant in terms of 'who's the best'???


Thank you Neil

He thinks because Arsenal beat us they are the best 

League table shows other wise.

I do however just hope Leicester finish top 4 but top 6 realistic


----------



## nbray67

Alfieharley1 said:


> Thank you Neil
> 
> He thinks because Arsenal beat us they are the best
> 
> League table shows other wise.
> 
> I do however just hope Leicester finish top 4 but top 6 realistic


I stayed over in Leicester last night with work just a stone's throw from The King Power last night. 
An Arsenal fan who was sat watching the match was willing Chelsea to batter Leicester and got really wound up when Vardy scored!!
He then started spouting off that Vardy wasn't fit to tie Giroud's boots, he eventually left in a huff as the Mahrez goal went in when half the bar started to laugh at him.

Complete tool really.

The atmosphere improved massively once he'd ****ed off!


----------



## Alfieharley1

nbray67 said:


> I stayed over in Leicester last night with work just a stone's throw from The King Power last night.
> An Arsenal fan who was sat watching the match was willing Chelsea to batter Leicester and got really wound up when Vardy scored!!
> He then started spouting off that Vardy wasn't fit to tie Giroud's boots, he eventually left in a huff as the Mahrez goal went in when half the bar started to laugh at him.
> 
> Complete tool really.
> 
> The atmosphere improved massively once he'd ****ed off!


Could have gave me a shout you know where I am located lol!
Was you at aylestone road Neil?
Haha poor Arsenal fan is getting worried about Leicester being top by the sounds of it. Which bar you end up at?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Leicester are playing well yeah, but let's not get carried away.

We didn't just beat you we smashed you at home :lol:

Monreal had Mahrez in his pocket.

End of the day boys, it's either Arsenal or City.


----------



## nbray67

Alfieharley1 said:


> Could have gave me a shout you know where I am located lol!
> Was you at aylestone road Neil?
> Haha poor Arsenal fan is getting worried about Leicester being top by the sounds of it. Which bar you end up at?


Yes mate, ACS prep as it was my 5yr recertification for my Gas Safe.

Proper brain ****, 2 days prep and 2 days Assessments/ACS Papers.

Were you in the call centre? If so, my apologies Sam as I was there and could've easily popped in for a catch up, totally forgot where I was!!


----------



## Alfieharley1

nbray67 said:


> Yes mate, ACS prep as it was my 5yr recertification for my Gas Safe.
> 
> Proper brain ****, 2 days prep and 2 days Assessments/ACS Papers.
> 
> Were you in the call centre? If so, my apologies Sam as I was there and could've easily popped in for a catch up, totally forgot where I was!!


Haha numpty yes mate been in all week. I'm sure you would have seen me about. I was in the call centre but not on the phones training 50+ new starters. Had a extremely busy day today I noticed loads of engineers in the canteen today ( I was at the back of the canteen in a cubby hole for 2 hours doing a brief!)

Next time give me a nudge


----------



## DJ X-Ray

nbray67 said:


> Are Leicester not top though so all of the above 'stats' are totally irrelevant in terms of 'who's the best'???


Really? By what logic does whoever is top, make stats suddenly irrelevant who's the best player in the league?


----------



## Kerr

DJ X-Ray said:


> Leicester are playing well yeah, but let's not get carried away.
> 
> We didn't just beat you we smashed you at home :lol:
> 
> Monreal had Mahrez in his pocket.
> 
> End of the day boys, it's either Arsenal or City.


How far into the season do you say, maybe they have got a chance?

You were looking to write Chelsea off a relegation candidates last week due to the position they were in.

As your own team has shown for a few seasons, you don't need to beat the top teams to be there. You need to consistently beat the teams further down.

Remember last season we were counting back how few points Arsenal took off the top teams, but were still there? It was an awful record. I can remember the Man Utd win this season, but I'll need to double check the rest. Arsenal still lost to Chelsea, did they not?

Leicester have taken points off teams that people didn't expect. They are also far better than the teams further down.

If they keep beating the other teams, they won't fall too far behind. If the other teams are distracted by Europe it might be even closer.

They could completely collapse too. However their run started last season when they went on that incredible run. We must be nearing a consistent run for 25 games. That's getting a bit long for a fluke.


----------



## nbray67

DJ X-Ray said:


> Really? By what logic does whoever is top, make stats suddenly irrelevant who's the best player in the league?


Suarez head n shoulders above every other striker/player in the PL in his last season and still won naff all.

Players having the 'better' stats means jack when you don't win the 'Holy Grail' of the PL.

Basically, it's the top of the table that counts REGARDLESS of stats.

If stat's are what your into DJ then keep us upto date with them over the 2 legs when Arsenal face Barca in the last 16.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> How far into the season do you say, maybe they have got a chance?
> 
> You were looking to write Chelsea off a relegation candidates last week due to the position they were in.
> 
> As your own team has shown for a few seasons, you don't need to beat the top teams to be there. You need to consistently beat the teams further down.
> 
> Remember last season we were counting back how few points Arsenal took off the top teams, but were still there? It was an awful record. I can remember the Man Utd win this season, but I'll need to double check the rest. Arsenal still lost to Chelsea, did they not?
> 
> Leicester have taken points off teams that people didn't expect. They are also far better than the teams further down.
> 
> If they keep beating the other teams, they won't fall too far behind. If the other teams are distracted by Europe it might be even closer.
> 
> They could completely collapse too. However their run started last season when they went on that incredible run. We must be nearing a consistent run for 25 games. That's getting a bit long for a fluke.


We beat them in case you haven't heard.

Anyway,

I said the other day I wouldn't mind if a club like Leicester won, because it would be on merit. I've nothing against them, I was glad they beat Chelsea yesterday, even though it meant them going top.
Yeah it's well documented us struggling against Ciy Manure and Chelsea,it was a mental thing but we have beat every one of them recently (Chelsea charity shield).

Reasons I think will stop them winning the league are because us and City would have to dramatically start dropping points and losing.
Which ain't gonna happen.
AIso, put bluntly if Vardy and Mahrez get injured then they're ****ed.

As for Chelski. Yeah I said imagine if they got relegated and you said I'm dreaming (tongue in cheek which you know but let's not let the facts get in the way eh?)


----------



## DJ X-Ray

nbray67 said:


> Suarez head n shoulders above every other striker/player in the PL in his last season and still won naff all.
> 
> Players having the 'better' stats means jack when you don't win the 'Holy Grail' of the PL.
> 
> Basically, it's the top of the table that counts REGARDLESS of stats.
> 
> If stat's are what your into DJ then keep us upto date with them over the 2 legs when Arsenal face Barca in the last 16.


No I know it doesn't, but I'm saying that Ozil on form is a better player than Mahrez.
Because he scores more goals doesn't make him better.
That's fine if people don't agree.

As for Barcelona, that's fine it's due to our endeavours that we got to this stage.

As I said, bring them on.

Weve beat them before with lesser players.

And we will do it again.


----------



## Kerr

DJ X-Ray said:


> We beat them in case you haven't heard.
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> I said the other day I wouldn't mind if a club like Leicester won, because it would be on merit. I've nothing against them, I was glad they beat Chelsea yesterday, even though it meant them going top.
> Yeah it's well documented us struggling against Ciy Manure and Chelsea,it was a mental thing but we have beat every one of them recently (Chelsea charity shield).
> 
> Reasons I think will stop them winning the league are because us and City would have to dramatically start dropping points and losing.
> Which ain't gonna happen.
> AIso, put bluntly if Vardy and Mahrez get injured then they're ****ed.
> 
> As for Chelski. Yeah I said imagine if they got relegated and you said I'm dreaming (tongue in cheek which you know but let's not let the facts get in the way eh?)


Leicester don't need Arsenal and Man City to drastically start dropping points. They just need everyone to carry on in the same form.

I know you beat Leicester, but my point was even when you beat the teams around you, or not, that doesn't mean you're guaranteed to be ahead of them, or not. You've taken 3 points off Leicester and are still 2 behind. Their results have been better in the other games. Likewise in the past Arsenal stayed in contention at the top although losing to the top teams far too often. It's the silly dropped point elsewhere that cost too.

It has been an odd league this year with no team really stamping their authority on the league. Arsenal and Man City have looked good in games, equally they've also had lots of really off days.

Chelsea had 39 points and a +22 goal difference at this time last season.

Man Utd have been awful every time I've seen them. Their results have dropped off too and I can see that carrying on.

Spurs just seem to lack something. Playing well at times, but just can't get wins. I'd say they are already too far back anyway. Liverpool have improved, but have a long way to go.

Leicester will struggle if players are injured. It's always surprising how players seem to stay fit when they are in top form.

The festive period is often when you can see how things will go. Let's see if they can hang on into January.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> Leicester don't need Arsenal and Man City to drastically start dropping points. They just need everyone to carry on in the same form.
> 
> I know you beat Leicester, but my point was even when you beat the teams around you, or not, that doesn't mean you're guaranteed to be ahead of them, or not. You've taken 3 points off Leicester and are still 2 behind. Their results have been better in the other games. Likewise in the past Arsenal stayed in contention at the top although losing to the top teams far too often. It's the silly dropped point elsewhere that cost too.
> 
> It has been an odd league this year with no team really stamping their authority on the league. Arsenal and Man City have looked good in games, equally they've also had lots of really off days.
> 
> Chelsea had 39 points and a +22 goal difference at this time last season.
> 
> Man Utd have been awful every time I've seen them. Their results have dropped off too and I can see that carrying on.
> 
> Spurs just seem to lack something. Playing well at times, but just can't get wins. I'd say they are already too far back anyway. Liverpool have improved, but have a long way to go.
> 
> Leicester will struggle if players are injured. It's always surprising how players seem to stay fit when they are in top form.
> 
> The festive period is often when you can see how things will go. Let's see if they can hang on into January.


 Yeah 2 behind, but that's nothing. We have been on good form for most of the season and can only get better.
If we hadn't dropped points at Norwich and WBA then it would be a different scenario. Despite our injuries to key players(which effed us) I'm still confident we'll be up there or winning it outright when back to full-strength.

We shall see.

Yeah, Liverpool have improved as I thought, but I think need some intelligent players to carry out his vision and especially a water carrier.
Sturridge always injured and benteke is garbage, so maybe he will look at those positions too?

Yeah Manure are all over place, but still up there atm.

I know LVG has stripes and taught Mourinho etc but he's just bluffing this or on drugs.

All in, i'm enjoying this season, the closeness of the points and the anyone can beat anyone factor.

More like a competition.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Apparently Chelsea are having a crisis discussion about Maureen.
Could be up for the chop.

Mourinho can't seem to grasp that form & play style won't work. Dunno how Maureen hasn't figured that out???

That's why teams just beat them, its more than just player form. Its old players, dead play style ,no system of play.

Their weaknesses are fully exposed. Maureen is trying to play 2 defensive players like a
relegation team.

Times have long changed from that style. They need to get real midfielders that can play this.
That's why teams are running through them triangling their asses.

The treatment of Eva hasn't helped, but perhaps a separate issue?

Some of us that used to play/study football could see this coming last year.

Should have put some dough on it.

Not saying they will go down, but keep losing and getting draws, teams above getting wins.

There's only one way it's gonna go.


----------



## Kerr

He has to go in my opinion. The team are a shambles and it's clear he's lost the team and himself. 

He's always managed teams that have been previously doing very well. He's not a manager that has any track record of turning clubs around. 

Not sure many people predicted this though. They were the bookies favourite before the season started, mine too.

It would have been a big enough surprise to finish outside the top 4, but the current state is something else.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> He has to go in my opinion. The team are a shambles and it's clear he's lost the team and himself.
> 
> He's always managed teams that have been previously doing very well. He's not a manager that has any track record of turning clubs around.
> 
> Not sure many people predicted this though. They were the bookies favourite before the season started, mine too.
> 
> It would have been a big enough surprise to finish outside the top 4, but the current state is something else.


Yeah I said they would fade, but this is all rather dramatic.

I can't stand the guy Kerr as you know.

Just too disrespectful to Wenger, Pellegrini and others, who I must say are showing class by not trolling him.

Unlike me and thousands/millionsof others lol 

Imagine if that was Wenger in his boots!

He would cane him.
I can't see a future for him there now, don't mind if he stays just to prolong his suffering.

Also, who will take him on and the circus that comes with it?

The world are watching this.

Maybe Ancelotti will come back?

Lord knows.


----------



## Clancy

Didn't think I would but I do want him to go now 

Gone too far and I can't see how he can bring it back. Even if they denied it the players will just have a natural fracture to the him and his staff given everything that happened which is obviously not helping 

Made too much about him at the start of the season which took
Away from the football issues and made it worse 

News likes to say the only reason he's still there is there's no good successor,but in this instance I think just a fresh face and new ideas will do the world of good. Even if it's not a world class manager as such 

Don't think he would have trouble getting another job though, when a teams playing well he can push them to win anything. Just goes to show he can't turn around a huge slump though 

I think Costa needs to go in January, need a new centre back. Drop ivanovic and play baba and azpilacuator as full backs. Play remy or Kennedy up top and put Loftus cheek in the squad more 

Costa is good on form but he's just useless when he's not, doesn't suit our team enough to work when he's not playing his best. Everyone knows how to stop him now,and he seems to just play for fouls instead of using his strength which just makes him pointless. Remy and Kennedy work their socks off and play the same style as our midfield so our attacking play always flows better when they play. 

Hazard will come good again soon, can't say he's not trying just needs a break he's been so unlucky. Willian has been brilliant as has ramires. New face on the bench and in the team should hopefully lift morale enough for the others to start getting back to their best 

Think bets case scenario for us is to finish outside top 6 anyway. miss all European football next year and just play domestically and get back to our best


----------



## Overdoser

Wonder what S63 would make of all this?


----------



## beetie

Mahrez keeps topping the sky power rankings table, so he is overall the best player in the league according to that. 

Yeah arsenal have a fair few injuries but man utd have the most. Still be playing crap though


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Overdoser said:


> Wonder what S63 would make of all this?


.




Haha can you imagine.


----------



## alan hanson

i get the stat things i do and the league doesn't lie, but it does only mean that for this season Leicester have been better. The two seasons Leicester have been in the prem average the points out over both season per game and that of arsenal, city, united, liverpool, spurs etc... and that will give you who overall is better as a club, same with Mahrez having a fine season, congrats to him doesn't rise him up to Ozils level though who has performed season after season and on the world stage.

every player has a honeymoon season, what makes em is when they do it year after year and when things aren't going well they carry the side. I'm a massive Stevie G fan and for me he is proven with everything except the league medal of course

Leicester fans enjoy it its lovely to see and refreshing its what the prem needed, but dont get too carried away footy has a good habit of slapping you round the face later on


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Maureen still in a job then atm.

Perhaps Rodgers is finalising a contract there.

Scenes.

Maybe the Sunderland game is his last chance.

If they have a clearout of the Chelski players, I'd want Oscar here.

Maureen has killed his creativity, but he's a handy
player and under Wenger, flair players do well.
Can play CM, AM, or on the right. Would be
perfect for us.


----------



## Clancy

He's just been sacked


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yeah, my boss just text me and said so.
Dot on the cards.


----------



## alan hanson

just in time, i'll be sad to see him go he's a personality the prem needed imho at a top club. This is what annoys me about footy the players dictate everything chelsea will now start playing. the manager is only as good as the players and their performances, its hard to think players being paid that much can just go out and think nah sod it he's a *** i aint playing for him but still cashes it in weekly, professionalism is no longer a strong point in the english game which i think foreign players have a ot of say over, i'd like to think of the english players as much as they probably hated the manager they would still give everythign for the club and fans regardless


----------



## Clancy

Unfortunately the money involved ruined professionalism in the game years ago, very few truly respectable people left imo 

Sad to see him go, but as I said the other day I think it's gone too far for him to get the team back tbh. Probably for the best, be interesting to see who they bring in now


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Clancy said:


> Unfortunately the money involved ruined professionalism in the game years ago, very few truly respectable people left imo
> 
> Sad to see him go, but as I said the other day I think it's gone too far for him to get the team back tbh. Probably for the best, be interesting to see who they bring in now


----------



## Clancy

Ah yes, one lunatic for another :lol:


----------



## alan hanson

would no European footy damage attracting top managers?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Clancy said:


> Ah yes, one lunatic for another :lol:


Lol could you imagine it.

Scenes if Klopp jumps ship.

Much fume on Merseyside :lol:

Wonder how the new Liverpool hold hands and skip dance would go down at Chelsea :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

alan hanson said:


> would no European footy damage attracting top managers?


Possibly, but I reckon Ancelloti may come back.

He loves an open check book.


----------



## Overdoser

I reckon Chelski will get someone in until the end of the season and go all out to get Guardiola in.


----------



## alan hanson

pep has just announced he'll leave at the end of this season, carlo will take over from there. would pep go chelsea with no euro? not so sure especially if united are looking too


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Pep has always said Arsenal.Hope he waits for us.

Alas, may never happen

He'd be the perfect fit for us when Wenger goes.


----------



## alan hanson

peps got many years ahead of him i'm sure it will happen


----------



## beetie

There's ex barca people at man city. Unfortunately I think that will be peps destination. 

There's talk of real Madrid wanting mourinho back and that Chelsea are looking at hiddink to fill in till the end of the season. 

There's a big job at man utd for someone. Mourinho or guardiola? 
Jose's bus would be better than it is at the minute.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

beetie said:


> There's ex barca people at man city. Unfortunately I think that will be peps destination.
> 
> There's talk of real Madrid wanting mourinho back and that Chelsea are looking at hiddink to fill in till the end of the season.
> 
> There's a big job at man utd for someone. Mourinho or guardiola?
> Jose's bus would be better than it is at the minute.


Yeah mate, pep and City is a possibility, but RM
Just can't see him being accepted back there again.

Could go to you lot.
I'm sure I read that he was considering it before he took the chavs over again.


----------



## beetie

He's bit too controversial now mourinho mainly the poking in the eye thing at RM, topped off with the physio spat at Chelsea. 
The suarez equivalent of a manager


----------



## Clancy

Looks like hiddinks back

Question is where is pep going next season


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Quite enjoyable listening to these fickle backstabbers in the club, media and crybaby fanboys alike.

Also, noticed some pundits clueing up to the fact and starting to share my view that the main cause of all this is that this team's, plays and style is dead and was dying last year when they struggled over the line.

When us and City started catching up and hitting form ,alas it was too late for us and they were too far ahead.

Admittedly, this was a quicker fade out than I thought and was quite amazing how he managed to leave a title defending team in the lowest league position in history.

And on that note, I'd like to say, well done to agent Cesc.
Dat Arsenal DNA .


----------



## Kerr

I'm not sure Hiddink is the man even as a stop gap. 

Like LVG, I think he's past his sell by date.


----------



## Clancy

Kerr said:


> I'm not sure Hiddink is the man even as a stop gap.
> 
> Like LVG, I think he's past his sell by date.


Can't get any worse :lol:


----------



## Kerr

Clancy said:


> Can't get any worse :lol:


Any half decent manager is going to recover the situation. You're not going to get relegated or get top 4 now either. Apart from the CL and cup, the season is a bit of a write off now.

The slump in form seemed to be down to a relationship breakdown between JM and the players.

Maybe there's something else and they think an old head is needed.


----------



## Clancy

Yeah that's how I was feeling, he's just fractured the club and it needed a new face to bring them out of this slump 


Best case scenario would be top 10 finish, get our form back and get back to our best. Play no European football next year and mount a good attempt on the league again if we can get back to playing well by the start of next season 

Never know with the champs league but I can't see us beating psg, have got a fair but of time to hopefully hit some forms though. We will need to to stand a chance 

Think a few need to go in January tbh, Costa is just causing more issues in the pitch than he's helping this season


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Clancy said:


> Yeah that's how I was feeling, he's just fractured the club and it needed a new face to bring them out of this slump
> 
> Best case scenario would be top 10 finish, get our form back and get back to our best. Play no European football next year and mount a good attempt on the league again if we can get back to playing well by the start of next season
> 
> Never know with the champs league but I can't see us beating psg, have got a fair but of time to hopefully hit some forms though. We will need to to stand a chance
> 
> *Think a few need to go in January*tbh, Costa is just causing more issues in the pitch than he's helping this season


Perhaps use some of your loanees. You have enough of them.

Hard to get elite players in January, clubs are reluctant to sell.

Who do you want to go Clancy?


----------



## Clancy

Yeah got enough to choose from but they won't

Costa needs to go, Falcao is useless but we can't get rid of him :lol:

Ivanovic needs dropping for a while but doesn't need to go as such. Just needs a break I think. Suppose it's more a few people need dropping for a while and let some others get some decent game time and see if they can play well. Baba, remy, Kennedy and Loftus cheek all deserve a decent run of games I think


----------



## Kerr

You'll struggle to shift Costa, especially if Chelsea want a good return on their money.

The Falcao signing was always interesting. We seen for a year he had lost it. I'd have thought Torres was a lesson before. 

It amazing how top quality players can just drop off a cliff and never regain form. 

I'd never class Costa as top class though. He had a couple of good seasons, but a lot of mediocre seasons.


----------



## Clancy

Well apparently Costa is wanted back in Spain, so hopefully he will get pretty good money. His good form is in recent e ough memory for people to be hopefully I think 

Falcao is on loan, was a gamble, would of been good if it paid off but it didn't. Problem is no one else wants him and we can't even send him back lol 

Got a feeling they will try and buy in January, but I don't think we need anyone tbh. Just need to sort out who's playing and get a good run of form 





More pressing matters, come on Norwich!! LVG has gotta be close of the boot now 

See we are winning 2-0 but no idea how we are playing. Should be able to watch it this evening


----------



## nbray67

Clancy said:


> More pressing matters, come on Norwich!! *LVG has gotta be close of the boot now *
> 
> See we are winning 2-0 but no idea how we are playing. Should be able to watch it this evening


Mourinho to Utd coming to a screen near you soon!! Ha ha, it could happen!!


----------



## Clancy

nbray67 said:


> Mourinho to Utd coming to a screen near you soon!! Ha ha, it could happen!!


Possible, who knows! Find it very hard to predict where managers end up

He has said he's staying in London so would want a prem job


----------



## Alfieharley1

Merry Xmas Leicester Fans


----------



## Dannbodge

So glad I made mahrez my captain this week.
Well done Leicester. I really hope they win it this year. Would be great having a different team up there.

Another poor performance from utd. Sack LVG and get in Pep


----------



## GleemSpray

Alfieharley1 said:


> Merry Xmas Leicester Fans


Bah, Humbug !!!!

☺


----------



## GleemSpray

Just spoken to a lifelong Manu fan on his way back from Old Trafford and he said Manu looked like a very average side and the result is entirely fair... He's not a happy bunny at all.


----------



## Clancy

To be honest United have looked average for a few years now, fergy saw what was coming and buggered off at the perfect time


----------



## Kerr

I was listening to the radio earlier on, the loudest cheer at Old Trafford today was when Felliani was taken off. 

I find that really wrong. He's not a bad player, certainly not the worst, but for the fans to all round on him is rather tasteless to be honest. 

LVG can't stand back and tell people to ignore the dire performances and look at the results, when the results are terrible. 

If Utd don't act quick, they've no chance of top 4 this season. 

Leicester again. :lol: 

A little draw on Monday night and they've got a little breathing room. 

A lot of goals for MOTD tonight.


----------



## Alfieharley1

I'm hoping Arsenal take a draw or lose I'm afraid just to give us a game in hand (points) for against Man City


----------



## Clancy

Can see the Newcastle game being called off soon 

Pitch is horrendous that's some heavy rain


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Disappointing that Everton couldn't have beaten them, but when can they ever be relied on.

Leicester are pretty hard not to like so fair dos.

Van No Goal sending his rent boy Giggs out, whilst he cracks on with his Dennis Norden lmpressions hahaha hilarious.

I was hoping the likes of Moureen, Rodgers and LVG would last longer tbh. Great entertainment.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Maureen could quite possibly get the Man U job.

If I was a United fan I'd be mortified.
Be more of the same, just better defensively which is his forte.

Yeah he wins things with that style and is good at setting up defenses and finding opponents weaknesses.
But when it comes to attack strategies he's s**t. One trick pony, as shown this season.

Maybe some of their fans would be OK with his high boredom parasitic football style but the ones that I know aren't.

Man U are/was known for attack minded football, l really don't see none of that at the moment and you will not get that with the sacked one.

But hey, not my club, just my view.

Feel free to get him. That would wind up my Chelsea mates and one of my brothers in law no end :lol::lol::lol::lol:

Plus his entertainment value is truly off the scale!


----------



## Kerr

I always thought Mourinho was wanting the Man Utd job when leaving Real. 

Pep will be at Man Utd next season.


----------



## beetie

Utd 70%possession which will make lvg sooo happy lol. 
2shots on target sums it up. 

Norwich 30% possession but 4shots on target. 

Need to let the players shoot and also practice hitting the target. 

Maybe they should watch how it's done by viewing Leicester. What a team


----------



## Kerr

Just noticed Liverpool have been thumped by Watford. Another poor result. 

They've certainly stepped up on effort, but they are getting exposed all too often still. 

I did read Klopp was going to give all players a chance. There's too many that aren't good enough and need replaced.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yeah , some pretty dumb footballers and nobody world class amongst them.

Coutinho's handy.

Benteke, still total s**t as always.

Expert at being off side, pals of mine who said we should have got him? Pfft! Having a laugh, what has he got? 4 goals? :lol: Villa level if that.

You need Intelligence to be up there with the elite.
Also teams have sussed them and just sit.

Think Klopp will out loads and bring in Personell of his choosing.

Not taking nothing from Watford, they outplayed them and deserved to win.

The last goal was class. What a ball by Behrami.
For Ighalo to finish them 3-0.

Sliding celebration with the mascot at the corner flag was nice.


----------



## nbray67

Wow, getting thumped 3-0 by Watford!!

I saw the line up and thought it looked like a winning one although I didn't realise Bogdan was in goal.

Sakho and Skrtel must've had mares for that scoreline.

Fingers crossed Klopp gets some funds in Jan to bolster that squad, hopefully shipping a few also.


----------



## beetie

DJ X-Ray said:


> Sliding celebration with the mascot at the corner flag was nice.


Yeah it's nice klopp and the players to do that to thank the fans


----------



## ferted

Again Leicester making more history as the only team ever to be bottom of the PL at Crimbo and top the following Crimbo

I've heard Gary Lineker has said he'll present MOTD in his pants if Leicester win the PL


----------



## GleemSpray

ferted said:


> Again Leicester making more history as the only team ever to be bottom of the PL at Crimbo and top the following Crimbo


Chelsea nearly pulled off a similar record ...


----------



## B17BLG

Everton are royally sending me round the twist. I made the trip to Norwich last week where we practically gave away 2 points for not finishing and after a 4.30am start and a few beers I was raging.

I'm not sure whether to be frustrated or positive.

Frustrated that we threw points away against Bournemouth in the 98th minute,;battered palace to go and concede and scrape a point and to be utterly dominant against Norwich and draw. The key here is clearly not being able to win 1-0. Conceding every game. I think while Lukaku is on form we should be taking advantage but he himself could be taking more chances and killing the games. He's not the only guilty party though.

Or should we be positive and as the old saying goes, the time to worry is when you are not creating chances. We are playing well but we are not seeing games out. If lukaku was massively on form he'd be running away will the golden boot this year easily.


----------



## Clancy

Boring game so far except ginge kicking the corner flag


----------



## DJ X-Ray

COYG!!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Top atmosphere down at the Emirates last night.
Actually rocking in the North bank! 

Was pretty confident beforehand, with the way we have been playing recently.

City can always be dangerous so take nothing for granted.

Koscielny castrated aguero last night which quelled that threat.
City weren't all that tbh. Apart from the Yaya goal, not sure where they get off thinking they
outplayed us ?! Just Mangala and Otamendi out-
passed Merte and Kos tbh.
De Bruyne being selfish though thank f- could have been adifferent game.

Insane goal from Theo then the 2-0 at HT put them to bed.
Massive credit to big man Mesut (king of assists in all 5 top leagues in europe, running his
******** off and Giroud for constantly fighting
up front, getting his shirt ripped off his back
by two players every time but still winning the
ball...great game from him. The CB's were
fantastic, Mert made some very important
blocks and Kos was superman as usual. Felt
Monreal got a bit roasted by De Bruyne but
he's allowed a free pass since we won in the
end.

Ozil was subbed to early for me, lost some organisation there.

Great win, Yaya, sick goal btw, shouldn't
have been left free but what a finish!

WC that.


----------



## GleemSpray

Some truly laughable diving from certain City players as the clock ticked down last night...


----------



## dcj

GleemSpray said:


> Some truly laughable diving from certain City players as the clock ticked down last night...


Yep,bit embarrassing but no mention of Campbell clutching his face once he realised the ball was going out when trying to get around Kolarov? Works both ways. 
Arsenal much better side and wanted it more. We only played first 10 last 15.
Desperate a Kompany to get fit or we aren't going to be anywhere near top 2. Plenty to play for yet though. A fit Aguero should make a difference too,was never going to last a full game last night.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dcj said:


> Yep,bit embarrassing but no mention of Campbell clutching his face once he realised the ball was going out when trying to get around Kolarov? Works both ways.
> Arsenal much better side and wanted it more. We only played first 10 last 15.
> Desperate fir Kompany to get fit or we aren't going to be anywhere near top 2. Plenty to play for yet though.


Didn't see him do that, but I believe ya.

Pee's me off when players do those kinda shenanigans full stop.

Yeah, defo need Komp back mate.

Navas made a difference for you lot I thought, our subs messed up our organisation for me especially defensively.

Did you go dcj? Giroud made a tackle at the end, dunno if you saw it, but jesus...nearly had a heart attack!


----------



## dcj

DJ X-Ray said:


> Didn't see him do that, but I believe ya.
> 
> Pee's me off when players do those kinda shenanigans full stop.
> 
> Yeah, defo need Komp back mate.
> 
> Navas made a difference for you lot I thought, our subs messed up our organisation for me especially defensively.
> 
> Did you go dcj? Giroud made a tackle at the end, dunno if you saw it, but jesus...nearly had a heart attack!


No mate,didn't go but watching on Sky. That's one of the City diving claims im guessing but he got ball and player. 
Navas made a difference but frustrating as usual with the one on one. Sterling may as well kept his bib on.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dcj said:


> No mate,didn't go but watching on Sky. That's one of the City diving claims im guessing but he got ball and player.
> Navas made a difference but frustrating as usual with the one on one. Sterling may as well kept his bib on.


Haha., yeah Sterling was a bit quiet.

That yaya goal - which was insane- couldn't understand why he didn't celebrate? 
He silenced the whole stadium lol.

I agree though mate, long way to go. I'm happy to keep winning obviously, but just take it game by you know what I mean.


----------



## dcj

I think he just wanted to get the game going again. I'd only just been saying he doesn't shoot as much as past seasons and then he did that. Problem with Toure though is he will work hard going forward but cba to chase back.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

:lol:


----------



## spursfan

2-0 to Stoke, lets hope it stays that way.


----------



## Kerr

I think LVG will be apologising to the journalists soon.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

What a Screamer from Arnautivic.

Similar to Chelski what's happening at Manure.

Haven't produced quality young players to replace the generations before them and are struggling to buy quality replacements.


----------



## danwel

I'd be suprised of LVG is in charge for the next match


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Moyes did a much better job than LVG.
They've lost 4 in a row now.

LVG didn't get to fourth because he was much
better than Moyes, it was because Liverpool
and Everton were both **** last season.


----------



## beetie

There is quality young players. Always seem to do well at the youth level

Pereira and Wilson for an example but he doesn't play them. Just ships them out on loan. Wilson at Brighton and has already scored a couple in a few games. Whilst United have no out and out striker anymore. 

Get giggs in for the rest of the season then go all out for pep. 

Credit to the rest of the prem though, such a great league with no easy sides. Stoke today were by FAR the better side.


----------



## Kerr

We have/had Tyler Blackett on loan from Man Utd. We think/hope he's getting recalled.

He is pretty hopeless to be honest. Really indecisive and can't read the game at all. Scared to put a challenge in too.

If that's a sign of what they are producing from their youth academy after so many years of development, that's not good enough. 

He only got 7 games and often due to injuries to other players and before he was found out.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Giggs, Beckham, Scholes, Butt, Neville, Welbz etc.

Where are the youth at their level of quality ?

Big money moves in recent years have undermined the United academy if you ask me.


----------



## spursfan

beetie said:


> There is quality young players. Always seem to do well at the youth level
> 
> Pereira and Wilson for an example but he doesn't play them. Just ships them out on loan. Wilson at Brighton and has already scored a couple in a few games. Whilst United have no out and out striker anymore.
> 
> Get giggs in for the rest of the season then go all out for pep.
> 
> Credit to the rest of the prem though, such a great league with no easy sides. Stoke today were by FAR the better side.


There is no way Pep will go to Utd, he will end up at City, of that I am pretty sure.


----------



## spursfan

:lol:COYS....1-0 Harry again...

ooops...2-0 :lol:


----------



## nbray67

Finally, 3pts!


----------



## bidderman1969

Bit if an unexpected result there I reckon


----------



## danwel

nbray67 said:


> Finally, 3pts!


Had to happen eventually mate. Just hope we get 3 points soon lol


----------



## kh904

Fantastic result for Liverpool after some really poor performances recently.
Really good team effort, still a but shaky and created our own problems, but much more balance between attacking & defending. 
I'm glad Klopp changed his tactics and went man for man on the Foxes instead of being too open and go all out.
It worked!


----------



## spursfan

3-0, good result from the team, all played well according to a mate who was at the game, and never looked like easing off the gas.:thumb:

COYS..


----------



## GleemSpray

😱😱😱😱😱


----------



## Kerr

Arsenal haven't half blown it tonight. Having a wobble out there tonight.


----------



## spursfan

Today just gets better..
Southampton 3...gooners 0:lol:
bad day today DJ:wave:


----------



## beetie

spursfan said:


> There is no way Pep will go to Utd, he will end up at City, of that I am pretty sure.


I think it's already a done deal, to be honest, but you never know until it's been confirmed


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yeah very bad!

Horrendous performance.

Can't really complain about the 1st one, right-back scores a 30 yard screamer. That just happens sometimes.
Knew that went in as soon as he struck it

Insane shot.

The last two were dubious though.

But hey ho.


----------



## nbray67

danwel said:


> Had to happen eventually mate. Just hope we get 3 points soon lol


I think you'll have a new manager before that mate!!

Seriously though, wtf has happened at Utd??

It looks like you'll be competing with us in the Jan transfer window for a decent striker!!


----------



## bidderman1969

nbray67 said:


> I think you'll have a new manager before that mate!!
> 
> Seriously though, wtf has happened at Utd??
> 
> It looks like you'll be competing with us in the Jan transfer window for a decent striker!!


Trouble is we have enough strikers, but they're either always injured or not quite good enough


----------



## alan hanson

thought everyone could see this coming a few years back at utd? what right have utd got to think that they should win away in at stoke? not many teams do and this being the poorest utd side i can ever remember and the strongest stoke...... 

utd have to go through a transition phase/rebuild everyone knows and accepts this but they aren't there just guessing and burying their heads hoping for the best, the prem is the most unforgiving league in the world, there's no sympathy or respect you have to earn you points.
their squad reflects exactly where they are outside the top 4 name me a utd player who would get in a prem best 11?

don't see what the big issue about arsenal losing is either, yes chance to go top but this year you don't have to really worry about losing touch or someone running away with it.

benteke wow if that wasn't a sign of lack of confidence not being able o roll the ball in from 12 yards, 35mil he has some work to do


----------



## Kerr

Man Utd look far better tonight. Chelsea look clueless leaving gaps all over the place.

Martial lucky not to get booked for diving though.


----------



## Clancy

Playing shocking, no press, giving United all sorts of space and time 

Then nothing going forward at all, no movement or pace 

Ivanovic is having a nightmare


----------



## Clancy

Shocking football from us tonight, don't deserve anything 

Rooney extremely lucky to be on the pitch should of been a straight red


----------



## Kerr

Rooney should have seen red. The yellow card means no further action will be taken. 

Chelsea were poor. Space all over the park, then when the ball went forward, rarely was there any players or support. One attack they came out with numbers the Man Utd defence was posted missing.

Man Utd were better than usual, but still not enough to beat a poor Chelsea team tonight.


----------



## Clancy

Was so poor and non committed going forward that it looked like a somewhat tactical decision, as literally no one was going forward

Who knows 

Hazard looked like he had the raving hump, head down, no tracking back, no pressure, was poor. Would of taken him off early if it where me 

Playing with no forward is always a huge gamble at how a game will pan out and it really didn't work


----------



## nbray67

Poor game all round at Utd tonight.

Great save by Courtois from Herrera and yep, Rooney should've walked for that calf rake on Oscar late on.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Meanwhile somewhere in London...
Players did well tonight at the Emirates, especially after getting caned at St Mary's.

Mental strength.

Bit slow to start and decent header from Gabriel to open the scoring.

Glad we had a bit of rotation.

Ozil is on some next level Jedi s..t.

Have to admit, Giroud's flicks are a thing of beauty when they do come off.

Jesus Christ that goal was good.

Composure, elegancy, beauty.
My boy Ozil deservedthat goal after having created so many for his teammates.
MOTM-should have at the very least had half a dozen assists today, Giroud looked a bit jaded.

Cech gets his record of clean sheets(bye David James).

Chambers did quite well, always concerns me,but overall our performance was ok, nothing special.
second half they seemed to always have the ball and we're **** at getting it back. Good to have 3 points and be top of the pops...for now.

Over to Citeh.

COYG!!!


----------



## B17BLG

Everton can just do one and Cluster****enburg can go **** himself with an Ed Sheeran Doll.

At least Rom is top of his league with goals this season. God knows where we could be if we could defend!


----------



## spursfan

Good win today against a good Watford side.
they are showing they are a hard team to beat, that's only 2 losses all season and 3rd in prem for now, but importantly, now only 4 points behind the Gooners:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

spursfan said:


> Good win today against a good Watford side.
> they are showing they are a hard team to beat, that's only 2 losses *all season* and 3rd in prem for now, but importantly, now only 4 points *behind the Gooners*:thumb:


:lol::lol:


----------



## GleemSpray

B17BLG said:


> Everton can just do one and Cluster****enburg can go **** himself with an Ed Sheeran Doll.
> 
> At least Rom is top of his league with goals this season. God knows where we could be if we could defend!


l think we are missing Jags steading hand at the back more than we realise. Hopefully he will be fit again soon.

Stones has just become Billy Big Boots - last few games there has been far too many ****y, poor, last-minute clearances and general show boating from that young man.

Hope Roberto can explain to Gerry that diving isnt allowed in the Premiership, even though it is an integral part of the European game.....

We are sort-of heading upwards gradually.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Just watching the Manure v Chavs highlights-Boring Man United can't beat struggling Chelsea.
Struggling Chelsea can't beat boring Man United.

Maureen leaves Chelski and they're still s..t. Still no goals for Hazard :lol:

Although Manure played better.

Scenes if both sets of supporters were chanting Maureen's name rotf.

Man U embarrassed themselves by allowing the sale of Mourinho scarves with United colours outside their gaf.

Shocking that it's come to that.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

In Arsenal news-Wenger has said we will be busy in the transfer window, so that's good news.
Looks as if this Elneny guy will be the first signing announced.

I don't know that much about him tbh, just seen him in a few Basel games (and absolutely terrorised Tottenham)but he looks the part and is rated over there.
Also Basel are pretty good at producing quality players, Rakitic, Shaquiri etc.
Hopefully he will strengthen us in Coq's DM position, which has dramatically affected us since he got injured. Flam did a job for a bit, but no good long term.

Loved him,but Arteta is just totally shot now and a no go at this level. He was a quality player but his times up now sadly. Perhaps stay on for a coaching role, but there's no place for him as an outfield player with us.

Anyway, I trust Wenger and our scouts and they have only brought in 2,3 dodgy players over many years this guy looks like he fits the bill for us, high tackling rate, high interception rate, disciplined defensive ability and the ability to move the ball forward quickly to make the most of that..

And he looks cool as f..k):
.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Apparently, the talk is that Cesc has asked to leave Chelsea and wants to come home...
please, don't bring him back. We blanked him last time, so let's do it again.

We did not need(as I said we wouldn't),or want him last time and certainly don't need him now.

You've made your bed, lie in it.

Hearing Inter or Juve have shown interest so perhaps go there.

We made Cesc-he WAS one of us-but this door should be kept closed.


----------



## alan hanson

Yep heard us or June though doubt we'd be able to do his wages, heard few stories your interested in one of out young midfielders he's a top lad scores some cracking goals I'd be mega peed if we let him go


----------



## DJ X-Ray

2015 for Arsenal:

- 12th FA Cup(record breakers).
- Retained Community Shield.
- Currently top of the Premier League.
- Most win & points in 2015.

Overall, a pretty good year for us, had some rough times, but hey, that's football.

Worst things happen at sea.

Here's hoping for a successful 2016 

COYG!!!:wave:


----------



## GleemSpray

DJ X-Ray said:


> 2015 for Arsenal:
> 
> - 12th FA Cup(record breakers).
> - Retained Community Shield.
> - Currently top of the Premier League.
> - Most win & points in 2015.
> 
> Overall, a pretty good year for us, had some rough times, but hey, that's football.
> 
> Worst things happen at *Chel*sea.
> 
> Here's hoping for a successful 2016
> 
> COYG!!!:wave:


fixed that for you DJ .. LOL


----------



## spursfan

""Anyway, I trust Wenger and our scouts and they have only brought in 2,3 dodgy players over many years"

2 or 3 bad signings:lol::lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

GleemSpray said:


> fixed that for you DJ .. LOL


Hahaha Very good:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

spursfan said:


> ""Anyway, I trust Wenger and our scouts and they have only brought in 2,3 dodgy players over many years"
> 
> 2 or 3 bad signings:lol::lol:


Shush you


----------



## DJ X-Ray

That was a rubbish display from us today at the Emirates and just happy to win that in the end but,what a terrible performance. It's like we just rested after the Bournemouth game and didn't train smh...they must have been all kicking back sipping Brandy and Baileys. Cech, MOTM, saved our asses on numerous occasions.

On another day, Newcastle could have won that.They played well and better than us.
Good to see an ugly game won by us,we usually lose or draw these. Could be an important win in the overall scheme of things.

Anyway,**** performance by every one except Ozil, Koscielny and Cech(Better when Campbell, Chambers and Gibbs came on), but we got the win and we're top of the table alone now.

Onwards and upwards.

COYG!!!


----------



## dcj

Good away win for City (finally) but very busy month now with 2 semi final legs to come. Those games and the FA Cup we need to play Bony imo,save Aguero for the Prem. Everton 3 times in a month,plus Norwich FA Cup Sunderland and West Ham away,Leicester at home(how quick?&#55357;&#56848. 
Leicester starting to feel the pressure now? Vardy missing sitters in last 2 home games and a missed penalty too.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Leicester are definitely feeling it (Mahrez missed the penalty)


----------



## GleemSpray

Alfieharley1 said:


> Leicester are definitely feeling it (Mahrez missed the penalty)


You cant take anything away from Leicester's run to date, because they have played fantastic, well disciplined football - but - i think they no longer have the freedom of being the care-free underdogs, with nothing to lose.

The pressure and publicity of being title contenders / qualifying for Europe is now very much on them as we pass the half way mark and i think it is just starting to show very slightly.

I guess the test of Claudio as a manager will be how he blocks out the outside world from the team and plays it one game at a time.


----------



## Alfieharley1

I don't take anything away from them being a Leicester Fan but Vardy has missed 2 sitters as the above comment and Mahrez missed the penalty. To be fair bournemouths defence was fantastic and a draw against Man city is not a bad result at all.
We just need to make sure we are taking 3 points from the bottom half teams.


----------



## bidderman1969

Personally I just can't understand Liverpool at the minute


----------



## Clancy

Brilliant hazard injured again


----------



## dcj

Alfieharley1 said:


> Leicester are definitely feeling it (Mahrez missed the penalty)


Yeah,meant Leicester missed the penalty,not Vardy.


----------



## Clancy

Absolute screamer from willian


----------



## dcj

Clancy said:


> Brilliant hazard injured again


How do you tell this season?&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## DJ X-Ray

bidderman1969 said:


> Personally I just can't understand Liverpool at the minute


The players just aren't good enough for what Klopp is trying to do.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Leicester have put a lot of effort in to keep on it.

Probably tiring.

Time to see if they've got grit now.


----------



## Clancy

Good game from us today, much much better 

Costa was really good to be fair, everyone put a shift in even ivanovic and Terry looked good. Happy days


----------



## nbray67

Clancy said:


> Good game from us today, much much better
> 
> Costa was really good to be fair, everyone put a shift in even ivanovic and Terry looked good. Happy days


If it's anything like us, you'll get drubbed by a sh1te team next!!


----------



## Clancy

nbray67 said:


> If it's anything like us, you'll get drubbed by a sh1te team next!!


Yeah probably, that's what happened everything so far


----------



## Zetec-al

Great result for Chelsea today!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Apparently, Rafa Benitez is due to be sacked smh.

They're just 2 points off the top?!?!

Guys been their 5 mins, although nothing surprises me with Perez.

More money than sense.

Zidane to take over temporarily


----------



## beetie

DJ X-Ray said:


> Apparently, Rafa Benitez is due to be sacked smh.
> 
> They're just 2 points off the top?!?!
> 
> Guys been their 5 mins, although nothing surprises me with Perez.
> 
> More money than sense.
> 
> Zidane to take over temporarily


Spot on.

Former president says they should have got mourinho back. 'he was probably offered it, but he Is maybe waiting for the Manchester United job, as that was his main aim' 
One hell of an insight.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Been confirmed he has gone and Zidane in


----------



## DJ X-Ray

beetie said:


> Spot on.
> 
> Former president says they should have got mourinho back. 'he was probably offered it, but he Is maybe waiting for the Manchester United job, as that was his main aim'
> One hell of an insight.


Probably cause some major grief with Ronaldo etc if he did mate.
Wouldn't surprise me if he went to you lot though..

I wouldn't want him personally, he causes too much instability. You lot are better off going for the long term solution IMO.


----------



## Kerr

It seemed for a while he wasn't getting on with players. Ronaldo and Co are bigger than the manager at Real, and when the fans have had enough, that's it. 

Can't see Mourinho going back, the fans didn't take to him either.


----------



## alan hanson

feel for rafa (im not his biggest fan) bt still bumper pay off any spanish waiter would be happy with that kinda tip at the end 

his cv will show real madrid sacking but whos doesn't its nothing to be questioned or go against him its just real being real.

they are the 3rd best side in la liga and thats where they sit dont they? sounds fair to me


----------



## danwel

Still think it is a bit of a bizarre sacking and i expect a number of players to be leaving. RM seem to acquire the best talent and then let it sit and warm the bench.


----------



## alan hanson

true but only 11 can play, rafa was never big enough for real, as you say best talent requires someone who will command the respect of those, something i don't think rafa has in his locker. bizarre and madrid go together they have sacked the worlds best managers including some hwo have won major trophies that season/season just gone


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yeah, bizarre ain't the word mate.
Sacking Ancelloti in the first place to replace him with Rafa and then sack him after 7 months is insanity in itself. Perez is a nutter.

RM is just a feed Ronaldo machine anyway.


----------



## beetie

DJ X-Ray said:


> Probably cause some major grief with Ronaldo etc if he did mate.
> Wouldn't surprise me if he went to you lot though..
> 
> I wouldn't want him personally, he causes too much instability. You lot are better off going for the long term solution IMO.


Yeah I wouldn't want him. Went massively down hill for me poking tito in the eye.

Not sure giggs is ready yet though. Maybe pep, if giggs can wait a few more years and, if he really hasn't already signed for man city.


----------



## nbray67

beetie said:


> Yeah I wouldn't want him. Went massively down hill for me poking tito in the eye.
> 
> Not sure giggs is ready yet though. Maybe pep, if giggs can wait a few more years and, if he really hasn't already signed for man city.


I think Pep to City is an absolute 'given'.

Mourinho wants the Utd job but do Utd want him?

He'd get the club up and running again that's for sure, something LVG as failed to do as of yet.


----------



## Buchan01

Hopefully united don't take mourinho. 

Just as DJ X-Ray said selecting a long term manager would be the better solution. 

I would like to see Blanc, Simeone or even Ancelotti take charge.


----------



## beetie

Ancellotti is already agreed to replace pep at bayern. 
Simeone and blanc could be good. Or do you take a chance with giggs, he knows the club better than most.


----------



## Buchan01

Giggs did well a few seasons back after moyes got the boot.

He would need some more managerial experience at a club before taking the role at United. Maybe start where hasslebank has been and work his way up??
Even a championship club would be a good starting point.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

beetie said:


> Ancellotti is already agreed to replace pep at bayern.
> Simeone and blanc could be good. Or do you take a chance with giggs, he knows the club better than most.


Laurent Blanc ( Larry White).

Simeone would be good, as would Rafa.


----------



## Buchan01

Rafa :lol:

Would rather employ Titus bramble as manager.


----------



## alan hanson

none of the top 3 managers are going/at utd, if giggs is getting mentioned so much tbh i think utd should give hughes a chance, playing career was top at some big clubs and managed so has experience


----------



## GleemSpray

DJ X-Ray said:


> Laurent Blanc ( *Larry White*).


 Now you are showing your age DJ !! you don't hear any Yoof or Kids talking about Larry White, innit ? :lol::lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Buchan01 said:


> Rafa :lol:
> 
> Would rather employ Titus bramble as manager.


:lol: Don't knock it till ya tried it!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

GleemSpray said:


> Now you are showing your age DJ !! you don't hear any Yoof or Kids talking about Larry White, innit ? :lol::lol:


Hahaha Only 16 years ago mate...BC*

* Before Chelsea


----------



## dcj

Poor display from City again last night. Clueless going forward and despite having Silva and De Bruyne in the side just seem to want to play side to side or backwards. Wouldn't be so bad if we had anyone who could cross a ball. Toure seems to want us to play at his pace too,which when he isn't in the mood has no go about it. Down to 2 cb's too as Mangala is injured as well. 
Another team outplay us and show more fight than us,not good enough.


----------



## GleemSpray

dcj said:


> Poor display from City again last night. Clueless going forward and despite having Silva and De Bruyne in the side just seem to want to play side to side or backwards. Wouldn't be so bad if we had anyone who could cross a ball. Toure seems to want us to play at his pace too,which when he isn't in the mood has no go about it. Down to 2 cb's too as Mangala is injured as well.
> Another team outplay us and show more fight than us,not good enough.


The Premiership this year has, i think, been a lot about teams taking the fight to the opposition. Having lots of expensive superstars is great, but if you organise yourselves to get in their faces and stop them playing the football they would like to play, then it is entirely possible for less expensive squads to make an impact and even win games.

The all important rule tho is that in order to do this you have to work,work,work for the full 90mins and cannot slack off for a second when players like Aguero are on the pitch - as the City goal demonstrated.


----------



## Clancy

Been a very odd season all round really so far, good though makes things more interesting 

If arsenal don't win this year though they may as well give up, there the only 'top' team playing good quality football so should do it easy if they keep up good form all season


----------



## bidderman1969

dcj said:


> Poor display from City again last night. Clueless going forward and despite having Silva and De Bruyne in the side just seem to want to play side to side or backwards. Wouldn't be so bad if we had anyone who could cross a ball. Toure seems to want us to play at his pace too,which when he isn't in the mood has no go about it. Down to 2 cb's too as Mangala is injured as well.
> Another team outplay us and show more fight than us,not good enough.


Only 2 CB's???

Think yourself lucky! We don't have any now!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kerr

Liverpool are in a game tonight. Exeter look more than capable of scoring again.


----------



## Kerr

I did say that before the corner. 

Not often I've seen a goal like that.


----------



## bidderman1969

Yeah, I'm not very confident of this game, lol


----------



## Clancy

Was gonna go watch the game but absolutely dying with the flu


----------



## spursfan

Clancy said:


> Been a very odd season all round really so far, good though makes things more interesting
> 
> If arsenal don't win this year though they may as well give up, there the only 'top' team playing good quality football so should do it easy if they keep up good form all season


So City, Leicester, Spurs, are not playing quality football then:wall:
Make me wonder how the top 4 are there 
If Arsenal are the only so called "top team" playing decent football, why are they only 2 points in front of Leicester??


----------



## Clancy

spursfan said:


> So City, Leicester, Spurs, are not playing quality football then:wall:
> Make me wonder how the top 4 are there
> If Arsenal are the only so called "top team" playing decent football, why are they only 2 points in front of Leicester??


I was not having a dig at any teams, I was saying that out of the so called top teams (arsenal, Chelsea, city, united) they are the only ones playing brilliant so they should theoretically do it this season

Leicester are playing brilliant yeah, will have to see if they keep it up, I think they will but I don't think they'll win. Spurs are doing well, probably be right up there but doubt they'll win either

City are very strange lately, need to turn their form around quick really


----------



## dcj

Clancy said:


> I was not having a dig at any teams, I was saying that out of the so called top teams (arsenal, Chelsea, city, united) they are the only ones playing brilliant so they should theoretically do it this season
> City are very strange lately, need to turn their form around quick really


Liverpool should've theoretically won it two seasons ago. Its not just how good and entertaining a team are, its who holds their nerve til the end.
Apart from the first 5 games,City haven't hit the form they should've . Too many players not playing to their potential when others are injured and Pelligrini doesn't seem to have a plan B.


----------



## spursfan

dcj said:


> Liverpool should've theoretically won it two seasons ago. Its not just how good and entertaining a team are, its who holds their nerve til the end.
> Apart from the first 5 games,City haven't hit the form they should've . Too many players not playing to their potential when others are injured and Pelligrini doesn't seem to have a plan B.


That's about right DCJ, they are not playing to what they can play. they can play so much better at time
Arsenal are just playing so consistently at the moment, my tip to win this year
Spurs have too many draws in their total, if they had turned just 3 to wins, we would be joint top, they are still hard to beat though so that is a plus point.
Utd just look dire at the moment, according to reports just now, they are actually cheering when a Man u player has a shot!:doublesho
Chelsea I think have too much to do, but they have enough quality players to make a run up the league if Hiddink gets them playing again.
Leicester have been awesome so far, great to see them up there, only thing that worries their supporters( I control a team of BT engineers in Leicester) is the depth of their squad.
Liverpool, too many injuries but if klop can get it right, they have the know how to maintain a challenge.
Watford, Crystal palace, West Ham are still within shouting distance, so I would not rule the out of a top 4 finish, just size/quality of squad is against them.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Pretty good game from us all things considered. Mindless defending at the beginning but not a bad perfomance from Chambers,Iwobi,Ox.Maybe cause its a random combo but their passing was not 1st team level but good enough for Sunderland.

We need to work on movement up top but good game Sunderland goalie played well.

Good to see Jeff Reine Adelaide get a run out. Few good bits.

This kid is gonna be a superstar.


----------



## Kerr

That's some stat for Man Utd, they've failed to score in the first half of their last 10 home games. 

9 games were 0-0 and they were losing one 0-1. 

That was a mental penalty Sheffield Utd gave away, totally stupid. 

It's getting really embarrassing for the players when the fans sarcastically cheer any weak shot. 

This can't go on.


----------



## alan hanson

another wake up call for utd but wont make a difference the club is rapidly turning into a laughing stock on and off the field. At least Chelsea have some quality to turn it around etc united just have ****e after ****e, the brand of united is in serious danger, footy can be harsh and success brings fans around the world making clubs globally huge they will soon turn their back if things get too bad and ship somewhere else.

I'm really hoping kane a walcott are englans forwards and rooney doesnt play


----------



## nbray67

Paul Scholes summed it up at the end.

I can't say a lot after struggling against Exeter but we had kids out and that bag a sh!te Benteke.


----------



## alan hanson

32m bag of ****e, if he played along side sturridge i recon you'd see a massive difference. but yeh not 32m worth

any utd fan who sticks up or makes excuses for the current state is even more deluded than denying fergie time didnt exist. its a shame as the english league loses power on entries in Europe comps and respect imho.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Manure fans finally having something to cheer about, beating a side two leagues below them with a last minute penalty.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Nothing surprising for me that Benteke has done fk all.

Said he'd be **** before he even put a pool shirt on :lol:

The fact that they don't cross the ball doesn't help matters either.

Struggling to beat/score and scraping a draw against a 4th tier side like Exeter says it all really.
£10m player at best.

Wasn't sure pool players had the intelligence and fitness to actually execute Klopp's plans.

Clearly they haven't.


Need to dip into the market and get some transfers of his own choosing.

This transfer committee is BS.


----------



## Kerr

Benteke will come good. He has a lots of periods he's out of form, but when he clicks he's a decent player.

He average a goal every other game for Villa, which is pretty much a miracle.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Don't think he will in their system.
Not someone I've ever rated personally.
Too inconsistent and very low intelligence.
Even for Belgium, who sometimes dominate teams he's very mediocre.

At Villa, they knew how to get the best out of him.

Carrol level Kopflop for me.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Couldn't work out why Klopp didn't bring on Lallana.

Another player who is overhyped but has ability. Certainly more than the other mids that he put out.

Didn't make sense???


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Top scorers in all competitions (Premier League players):

Lukaku 19
Giroud 16
Vardy 15
Mahrez 14
Ighalo 14
Kane 13


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Laird S****horpe OG.

Didn't need that.


----------



## Clancy

DJ X-Ray said:


> Laird S****horpe OG.
> 
> Didn't need that.


Changed their mind to Costa now


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Looks like it's been given to Costa now


----------



## DJ X-Ray

^^Lol Snap!


----------



## Clancy

Don't know how they've decided though the footage is really hard to tell tbh 

Ah well it went in the right end I'm happy :lol:


----------



## nbray67

Wow, just seen the Chelsea line-up against S****horpe!!

No banana skins there then.


----------



## nbray67

DJ X-Ray said:


> Couldn't work out why Klopp didn't bring on Lallana.
> 
> Another player who is overhyped but has ability. Certainly more than the other mids that he put out.
> 
> Didn't make sense???


All I could think with that one is that he really didn't want to lose another 1st team player to an injury.

His kids got a result of sorts and it's good to see Exeter getting a huge payday at Anfield.

As sad as it sounds, I was hoping they'd hold on for the draw and that we didn't nick one just so they got a reward for their efforts.

As for Benteke, if being put into a squad full of kids isn't telling you you're not wanted, I don't know what is.

No crosses = no goals for him I'm afraid, the exact same reason we offloaded Carrol, it's not our style to lump it into the box even though he'll reap the benefits of it.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

nbray67 said:


> Wow, just seen the Chelsea line-up against S****horpe!!
> 
> No banana skins there then.


Haha yeah mate Keep playing their 1st team and how they don't get injuries is beyond me.

Should sign up some of their medical staff!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

nbray67 said:


> All I could think with that one is that he really didn't want to lose another 1st team player to an injury.
> 
> His kids got a result of sorts and it's good to see Exeter getting a huge payday at Anfield.
> 
> As sad as it sounds, I was hoping they'd hold on for the draw and that we didn't nick one just so they got a reward for their efforts.
> 
> As for Benteke, if being put into a squad full of kids isn't telling you you're not wanted, I don't know what is.
> 
> No crosses = no goals for him I'm afraid, the exact same reason we offloaded Carrol, it's not our style to lump it into the box even though he'll reap the benefits of it.


 Yeah, spose that was the reasoning behind Lallana, but why bring him?
All good for Exeter yeah. Just another fixture that you lot could probably do without though.


----------



## nbray67

DJ X-Ray said:


> Haha yeah mate Keep playing their 1st team and how they don't get injuries is beyond me.
> 
> Should sign up some of their medical staff!


Tell me about it!!



DJ X-Ray said:


> Yeah, spose that was the reasoning behind Lallana, but why bring him?
> All good for Exeter yeah. Just another fixture that you lot could probably do without though.


I know, strange to take him and not play him.

Chirivella who he did bring on in the 2nd half is supposedly quite good but looked absolute dog do. Could not pass or control a ball. Gave the ball away so many times and looked so out of touch in terms of a decent young player it was almost unbelievable.

The rest of the young lads did ok though. It's not easy. al though on paper it should be, playing against a lower league side with nothing to lose.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

nbray67 said:


> Tell me about it!!
> 
> I know, strange to take him and not play him.
> 
> Chirivella who he did bring on in the 2nd half is supposedly quite good but looked absolute dog do. Could not pass or control a ball. Gave the ball away so many times and looked so out of touch in terms of a decent young player it was almost unbelievable.
> 
> The rest of the young lads did ok though. It's not easy. al though on paper it should be, playing against a lower league side with nothing to lose.


Maybe Klopp took him in case he thought you'd be going out? I'm sure he went to sub him at one point?

Yeah l agree, 'the magic of the cup' and all that, anything can happen.


----------



## Clancy

Good goal 

Loftus cheek always plays brilliant when he comes on


----------



## Clancy

What is up with S****horpe kit, they all have weird hunchbacks


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Haha could hear a pin drop at Stamford Bridge.


----------



## Clancy

DJ X-Ray said:


> Haha could hear a pin drop at Stamford Bridge.


Yeah last 15 mins or so has been dead :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Clancy said:


> What is up with S****horpe kit, they all have weird hunchbacks


Some sort of paneling.


----------



## spursfan

DJ X-Ray said:


> Haha yeah mate Keep playing their 1st team and how they don't get injuries is beyond me.
> 
> Should sign up some of their medical staff!


DJ, they keep getting shot of their medical people!!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

spursfan said:


> DJ, they keep getting shot of their medical people!!!


:lol:


----------



## Kerr

Not sure I agree with the commentators that the penalty was harsh. 

I don't think he meant it, but his arms were flying about and he did knock the ball away from a good attack. 

That's a penalty in my book.


----------



## spursfan

Kerr said:


> Not sure I agree with the commentators that the penalty was harsh.
> 
> I don't think he meant it, but his arms were flying about and he did knock the ball away from a good attack.
> 
> That's a penalty in my book.


from a neutral point of view, it was definitely a penalty:lol:


----------



## alan hanson

It's harsh but I can understand why it was given though tomorrow it may not be it was that type, I now the ref didn't see it but the ball changed direction so was clear how it did just that. Hard on Leicester but think a draw was a fair result overall


----------



## bidderman1969

I really enjoyed that match!


----------



## Clancy

Wasn't a pen for me, he was turning around trying to match the run and just slightly clipped it. And the ref could not see it 

Anyway was given, fair outcome for a draw really. Albrighton was working his socks off


----------



## spursfan

Clancy said:


> Wasn't a pen for me, he was turning around trying to match the run and just slightly clipped it. And the ref could not see it
> 
> Anyway was given, fair outcome for a draw really. Albrighton was working his socks off


looked it for me but others will say different, defo hand to ball and not ball to hand.
Anyway, we deserved at least a draw, 73% possession, 24 shots to their 10 tells a story, fair play to them though, they do not give up easily, just think they did not do enough to deserve the win


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Gotta be Messi to win the Ballon d'or.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

How is Rambo's goal against Galatasaray not nominated in the Puskas award.

Easily better than all those.


----------



## B17BLG

Pack your trunks lads. We could be off to Carlisle!!!


----------



## Buchan01

Away to derby... wouldn't be surprised if we get beat 3-0 :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Burnley @home, cant grumble with that.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Puskas winner. Sick goal no question, but simply not better than Rambo's. 
Never!


----------



## dcj

DJ X-Ray said:


> Puskas winner. Sick goal no question, but simply not better than Rambo's.
> Never!
> WINNER - FIFA Puskas Award 2015: Wendell Lira Goal - YouTube


Rambo?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

(Rambo)Aaron Ramsey.

.


----------



## dcj

DJ X-Ray said:


> (Rambo)Aaron Ramsey.
> 
> .Aaron Ramsey Incredible Goal Galatasaray vs Arsenal 0-3 Champions League 2014 - YouTube


Meh,Hit n hope


----------



## DJ X-Ray

This BH also better than Rooney's back heel against Swansea that's being overly creamed over.

Easy 

.


----------



## GleemSpray

B17BLG said:


> Pack your trunks lads. We could be off to Carlisle!!!


Speedo Mick will be right at home.


----------



## nbray67

Shelvey to Newcastle is a decent signing for them I reckon.

Not sure why Swansea let him go seem as they are having a mare this season so far.

Hmmmm, Caulker on loan with us. Can't get a game at QPR or at Saints on loan. 
Then again, at 24, he at least as some PL experience and probably a whole lot better than what we have a available at the moment.

We need someone in the back 4 with Arsenal to play tomorrow evening. I'll take a draw please!!


----------



## alan hanson

I didn't mind caulker he just never seemed to settle down and was happy to move around too much.


----------



## nbray67

Mike Dean on the Utd wage bill tonight I see. Never been a penalty. 
What a joke that decision is for Newcastle fans.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

^^Exactly, almost Fergie era reffing.!

Great game though and excellent come back.

Well deserved point for Newcastle.


----------



## Clancy

Hold the press. Villa won a game


----------



## dcj

Clancy said:


> Hold the press. Villa won a game


Time to start looking over your shoulder.....


----------



## Kerr

Liverpool v Arsenal 2-2 already. 


Liverpool shooting themselves in the foot though.


----------



## kh904

Kerr said:


> Liverpool v Arsenal 2-2 already.
> 
> Liverpool shooting themselves in the foot though.


What a cracking game!
Once Arsenal went 3-2 my head dropped as we played pretty well & I thought we threw it away.
Credit to Liverpool though, they fought back and put Arsenal under lots of pressure for a good 20 mins at the end and go the deserved equaliser.


----------



## Kerr

Big result for Leicester too. Winning at Spurs is a great result.


----------



## nbray67

kh904 said:


> What a cracking game!
> Once Arsenal went 3-2 my head dropped as we played pretty well & I thought we threw it away.
> Credit to Liverpool though, they fought back and put Arsenal under lots of pressure for a good 20 mins at the end and go the deserved equaliser.


Great game and I'd already said I'd like a draw so that's a result with the current injuries we have.

I'll tell you what though, Jordan Ibe couldn't beat an egg ffs!! Monreal had him in his pocket, Ibe gave the ball away far too much by trying to take him on time and time again.

Allen should get more game time imo, his touch, vision and passing when he plays is very very good at the moment, that facial hair seems to have given him some skills he never showed before!!


----------



## kh904

Yeah, I agree with you regarding Ibe!
He kept doing the same thing again and again even though it wasn't working!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Dont get these Wenger tactics where we allow teams to attack us when there is is 20mins left smh.

Not cool.

Anyway, great game and can't knock them too much after coming from behind.

F......g Joe Allen though.

Don't think I can even watch MOTD


----------



## alan hanson

wasnt a bad night to drop points, but then i guess it was a good night to get some breathing space with other results.

Always cracking games liverpool vs arsenal hardly disappoint.

City need another decent striker, yes they have some but a decent one


----------



## knightstemplar

Defoe, 5 in two games, not to shabby for an old man. He might just be the man to shoot us to safety. Massive two wins for us but need to be a bit more consistent.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

alan hanson said:


> wasnt a bad night to drop points, but then i guess it was a good night to get some breathing space with other results.
> 
> Always cracking games liverpool vs arsenal hardly disappoint.
> 
> City need another decent striker, yes they have some but a decent one


No, in the over all scheme of things it wasn't you're right mate.

Just disappointing to concede so late, same as last year, but hey ho, always difficult away at Anfield I'll take the point.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

knightstemplar said:


> Defoe, 5 in two games, not to shabby for an old man. He might just be the man to shoot us to safety. Massive two wins for us but need to be a bit more consistent.


Yeah he looked good.

If he stays on form/injury free you lot will be alright.


----------



## spursfan

DJ X-Ray said:


> Yeah he looked good.
> 
> If he stays on form/injury free you lot will be alright.


we should never have got rid, typical striker, awesome shot on him as well, we could do with him to partner Harry, now that would be good!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Elneny's a Gunner!

Quite excited about this guy.

Not an household name, but neither was Giroud, Henry, Kos, Petit etc.

The Liverpool game illustrated how much we miss Coquelin.

Hope to see him against the dirty Orcs tomorrow.

From watching him he looks like our kinda player. Should fit straight in.

Could be a baller.

COYG!!!


----------



## Kerr

Down in Birmingham this weekend. Might see if we can get along to the Villa v. Leicester game later. 

I wouldn't imagine the the Villa end will be he happiest, but obviously no chance of away tickets. 

I take it Villa won't allow purchases at the gate? 

We're staying in the same hotel at the Leicester team. They all seemed nice to the few guests asking for pictures, except Vardy.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

A lesson in tactical suicide by Allardyce.

What an asshole.


----------



## GleemSpray

Officially, (at least) 7 minutes of added time.

So Terry is allowed to score an offside goal at +8.32 ?

Meh ! Where is our luck this season?


----------



## bradleymarky

Not premiership but made me chuckle..

Charlton got hammered 5-0 at huddersfield on tuesday so the club officials paid for all the fans that went to go to Hull for free today.....they got thumped 6-0......


----------



## Clancy

Wow did not expect a draw from that when I saw 2-3 at 96 minutes on BBC sport 

Haven't seen any of it though will watch it on sky later. 8 o clock isn't it when they show the 3 o clock kick offs ?


----------



## B17BLG

GleemSpray said:


> Officially, (at least) 7 minutes of added time.
> 
> So Terry is allowed to score an offside goal at +8.32 ?
> 
> Meh ! Where is our luck this season?


Just typical. Utterly dominant again and a combination of everton and the ref gifting chelsea a point.

Second time this season we've taken the lead in injury time and conceded in the 98th minute to drop points.

It's turning into last season all over again


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Smh lol I'd be fuming if l was an Everton fan.

Not only does the referee keep refusing to blow the whistle despite the fact that the 7 min extra time was up.But they also allow a clear offside goal.

These criminals should should be jailed.


----------



## GleemSpray

I was listening to the live commentary on BBC and at 7mins 20-something the ball went out of play and they said " _he keeps checking his watch, the 7 extra minutes have been more than played, so i think that is probably that _"

Am sure that if the Wealthy side had been winning at that point, the whistle would have gone at +6 mins 59 seconds and the standard "consultancy fee" would have been transferred to the usual foreign bank account ....

Meh !


----------



## DJ X-Ray

After the game the ref went home to see his wife and kids -Didier, John and Jose 

That's 3 draws in a week @3-3 all with last min eq's.


----------



## spursfan

GleemSpray said:


> I was listening to the live commentary on BBC and at 7mins 20-something the ball went out of play and they said " _he keeps checking his watch, the 7 extra minutes have been more than played, so i think that is probably that _"
> 
> Am sure that if the Wealthy side had been winning at that point, the whistle would have gone at +6 mins 59 seconds and the standard "consultancy fee" would have been transferred to the usual foreign bank account ....
> 
> Meh !


You heard of fergie time, we now have Chelski time!!


----------



## knightstemplar

DJ X-Ray said:


> A lesson in tactical suicide by Allardyce.
> 
> What an asshole.


Exactly right. Kirchoff is terrible but if you pay £750k for a player that's what you get😡


----------



## spursfan

love this comment from Pat Nevin below, taken fromn the beeb sport page, I have highlighted the offending word in red!!

"Not a lot of quality on display. But I said the same thing when watching Chelsea-Everton at half-time and we had a cracker, I hope the same thing happens today.

"Martial has the real quality, he makes ground so quickly, He had one chance where he made ground incredibly quickly and his **** was blocked by Sakho. In a normal game you would not notice that, which sums up that lack of attacking efforts by United."


----------



## kh904

How the hell did Liverpool lose that game?

Utd's first attempt real attempt on goal and they score!
So frustrating as we were pretty comfortable, playing the better football and had the better chances!

No Champions league football for us next season!


----------



## beetie

It was the only attempt on goal. 

Thought sakho was MOTM, never thought I'd say that. 

Win gives a nice bit of breathing space.


----------



## nbray67

Just goes to show how desperate we are for a striker.

Seriously need to invest in one asap but no doubt we'll look at CM's or young lads that we will send straight back out on loan.

Again, Ibe on the ball, won't pass when in the box and then dribbles it out. Bag a sh1te that lad ya know, bag a sh1te.

De Gea again, outstanding saves and proving himself as the best PL keeper currently on show. He'll be hugely missed if RM get their way, although saying that, they need to buy him in Jan due to their transfer embargo.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I thought we'd either draw or lose.

In isolation a point at Stoke I'd accept, but 2 points in 2 games is **** really.

Battled it out today and didn't get outmuscled as per usual in Orc territory.

Had some good chances which were well saved by Butland (decent keeper.

Cech with a well deserved MOTM, some WC saves for us today.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

These Stoke fans, chanting about Ramsey walks with a limp smh.

Prime example of what gets produced when brothers and sisters breed.


----------



## Kerr

DJ X-Ray said:


> These Stoke fans, chanting about Ramsey walks with a limp smh.
> 
> Prime example of what gets produced when brothers and sisters breed.


A limp is only a minor deformity if he's inbred.

Bad taste joke you left yourself open to. :lol: I had to Google what the story was.

It's grim what someone football fans will do to wind people up.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> A limp is only a minor deformity if he's inbred.
> 
> Bad taste joke you left yourself open to. :lol: I had to Google what the story was.
> 
> It's grim what someone football fans will do to wind people up.


Lol yeah I know.

Orcs in their natural habitat


















:lol: :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

:lol: Benteke.
What are you doing...just shoot ffs.

That was so, so bad.


----------



## spursfan

Good win today and a stunning goal from Alli.
City and hammers Drawing, Utd losing, all it needs now is for the Gooners to lose tomorrow and you have the perfect weekend:thumb:


----------



## beetie

Yeah great goal from alli. going to be a great player, if not already. 

Man utd kept up their great average of 1 shot on target per game. LVG got to go.


----------



## Kerr

beetie said:


> Yeah great goal from alli. going to be a great player, if not already.
> 
> Man utd kept up their great average of 1 shot on target per game. LVG got to go.


10 from 11 home games have been 0-0 at halftime, the other had 1 goal.

Wanyama was MOTM by an absolute mile. Good to see big Forster back and keeping another clean sheet although he had nothing to do today.

Man Utd are a horrific watch. I'm amazed to see the predictions is they are going to overtake Real as the highest earning club in the world.

I guess people are tuning in to enjoy the misery rather than turning off. It makes no sense their finances are increasing when things are so bad. There will be a hit again next year with no CL.

It's clear LVG can't turn things around, it's him that's created the mess. It's time to stop the rot now and start preparing for next season.

I'll need to watch MOTD later on.


----------



## Clancy

United are only in a such a good financial position due to the huge kit contract they signed, saved them from the lack of champs league I think 

Saw that sturridge has cost Liverpool something like £500,000 per goal since signing :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Missed all the football today.

Some interesting results.


----------



## Kerr

Clancy said:


> United are only in a such a good financial position due to the huge kit contract they signed, saved them from the lack of champs league I think
> 
> Saw that sturridge has Liverpool something like £500,000 per goal since signing :lol:


He needs to do something about his injury record. He had time to recover that though.

How much do you think Radamel Falcao has cost per goal? 6 months at £270,000 per week and 1 goal. That's £7m per goal.


----------



## Clancy

Kerr said:


> He needs to do something about his injury record. He had time to recover that though.
> 
> How much do you think Radamel Falcao has cost per goal? 6 months at £270,000 per week and 1 goal. That's £7m per goal.


Yeah, problem is he's a big girl by all accounts. Loved the comment from Klopp telling him he needs to man up

Yeah sounds about right haha Falcao has been useless. Not sure how they work it out at the paper anyway cus I made sturridge to be more like £700k a goal, Rooney ain't far off £1m I think it said

Nuts when you think of it like that, money is obscene


----------



## beetie

Kerr said:


> 10 from 11 home games have been 0-0 at halftime, the other had 1 goal.
> 
> Wanyama was MOTM by an absolute mile. Good to see big Forster back and keeping another clean sheet although he had nothing to do today.
> 
> Man Utd are a horrific watch. I'm amazed to see the predictions is they are going to overtake Real as the highest earning club in the world.
> 
> I guess people are tuning in to enjoy the misery rather than turning off. It makes no sense their finances are increasing when things are so bad. There will be a hit again next year with no CL.
> 
> It's clear LVG can't turn things around, it's him that's created the mess. It's time to stop the rot now and start preparing for next season.
> 
> I'll need to watch MOTD later on.


On sky sports- United have only scored 3 goals in the 1st half in their 11 home games. Only one scored by a united player (memphis v sunderland)

^how's that not entertainment, haha


----------



## alan hanson

the next manager of utd has a lot of work to do, not only do they have an average side, mentally by the end of the season they will be shot properly if it continues


----------



## kh904

Norwich v Liverpool - What a crazy game! 
Terrible defending, but entertainment factor it has to go down as one the best games i've ever seen! End to end, 2 goals in injury time, i've only just recovered!


----------



## nbray67

LVG must be on some horrendously good contract for Utd to keep hold of him this long.

One of my mates was at the match yesterday and he quoted that in 11 games he's not seen a goal in the end he sits in. Not good that.


----------



## nbray67

kh904 said:


> Norwich v Liverpool - What a crazy game!
> Terrible defending, but entertainment factor it has to go down as one the best games i've ever seen! End to end, 2 goals in injury time, i've only just recovered!


That was just madness. Roll on Skrtel coming back.

Saying that, Toure seems to be a good luck charm at the moment (I'll forget the Utd result).

The legendary Newcastle 4-3's and the comeback in 2005 against AC Milan will never be surpassed in my eyes but that match was up their with the 'why the **** do I follow this team' moments.

I was literally throwing my toys out of the pram when Bassong, a CB mind, scored from 20yards out.

Klopp is a different gravy though. His passion is boundless and the way he makes the players feel must be unreal.

We'll not make top 4 as Spurs are flying and Leicester are going nowhere other than winners or 2nd imo. That just leaves Arsenal and City who will never drop out of the Top 4.

Looks like a cracking finish to the season in terms of the Top 4.


----------



## Clancy

Just hope we don't get a good stuffing from arsenal later 

Hopefully I'll get to watch it but so busy at the minute it's hard to get 5 minutes off


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Dat Mahrez nutmeg


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Hoping Gabriel gets to exact revenge on Costa today.
Knives sharpening as we speak.

Double leg break on Terry to ice the cake.

Love this from Henderson

https://vine.co/v/OIUebxYjTQq


----------



## Alfieharley1

DJ X-Ray said:


> Dat Mahrez nutmeg
> Riyad Mahrez Great Elastico SKILLS vs Stoke City (2016) HQ - YouTube


DJ you warming to Mahrez's skills lol.

Leicester beating stole 3-0 is a fantastic result. Got 3 tough games to go then 2 games at the end could be make or break for us


----------



## Rainbow

Mertesacker runs like in slow motion.

And the match is over.


----------



## Kerr

He didn't touch Costa there. He could have stayed up if he wanted to.

I thought Chelsea would win today.


----------



## Clancy

Good goal


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> He didn't touch Costa there. He could have stayed up if he wanted to.
> 
> I thought Chelsea would win today.


He didn't argue at all though and just walked off which makes me feel that he thought he clipped him at some stage.

Uphill struggle now though especially as Giroud as been sacrificed.

Just what Leicester wanted, along with Spurs and City!


----------



## Rainbow

Kerr said:


> He didn't touch Costa there. He could have stayed up if he wanted to.
> 
> I thought Chelsea would win today.


Yes but he acted like an amateur there. Every player with a little brain would have been looking for any kind of contact for the red card.


----------



## Kerr

nbray67 said:


> He didn't argue at all though and just walked off which makes me feel that he thought he clipped him at some stage.
> 
> Uphill struggle now though especially as Giroud as been sacrificed.
> 
> Just what Leicester wanted, along with Spurs and City!


I can see why he did give a red. He did lunge in and didn't get the ball. It does impede the player somewhat, but he could have kept going if he really wanted.

We're still all waiting on Leicester to drop off. As long as the other teams keep dropping points, they'll not be going anywhere.


----------



## Kerr

Reading some stats, Arsenal have never came back from a goal down to win this season. 

They've had more red cards against Chelsea than anyone other team. 

Over the festive period Leicester have dropped quite a few points and have given Arsenal the chance to move to the top. They've made a mess of it quite a few times when they've got a chance to make a statement. 

They'll never shake off the bottlers tag when they keep failing when it matters. 

A big 45 minutes needed. 

After 23 games last year, Arsenal had 42 points, 11 behind Chelsea.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Everyone is saying about Leicester dropping off which I thought also but looks like we had are mares and back on form now


----------



## Clancy

Leicester top 2 I recon, like you said had a dip but back on form now and still up there 

Fabregas should of hit that, possible penalty tbh from that body check but hard one


----------



## Clancy

Actually seeing reply, was a penalty, no attempt on the ball just straight knocked him down. Nevermind


----------



## Clancy

Comical refereeing left right and centre


----------



## Alfieharley1

Beautiful result for Leicester right there  3 points clear now


----------



## Rainbow

Besides of everything, I like how the league is going - no clear favourites and pretty interesting for the casual football fan.


----------



## Clancy

Happy with the 3 points, last half hour was very hard, wouldn't of known arsenal where a man down 

Played well though, could of had a few more good chances but was obvious remy is rusty from no game time. We won though so no harm done, was a good game bar clattenburg having a mare as usual


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Pffft. Was like Theo's testimonial the way we started.

Mertesacker is fine when we're going to be
playing deep and defending, but when we're
trying to dominate the game and push forward
there's just too much space in behind him.

Looked like Costa over egged it though from where we was sitting.

Anyway, he should know better. Cost us this
match.
If you've got no pace you need to have perfect
positioning smh.

Once the chavs scored knew we weren't coming back the way they just sit games out.

But hey, we played pretty well with 10 men and perhaps coulda nicked one.

Not the end of the world. You're gonna lose games...even if it is against a side that's in a relegation battle 

COYG!!!


----------



## dcj

Do you think Metersacker looked over his shoulder to see if Costa was offside or if he had a covring defender and was safe to bring him down?


----------



## Zetec-al

UP THE CHELSEA!!

Arsenal can't even beat a team in an apparent 'relegation battle' hahahahaha!!


----------



## GleemSpray

Swansea played well today. Organised and determined from the start.

We, on the other hand, were Total Garbage from the start. Disorganised and no great work rate from several players. Barry put a big shift in again and saved a few peoples blushes.

As for John "Billy Big Boots" Stones - if anyone wants to give us a big cheque for him, you are more than welcome. He cost us two goals today with his show-boating in front of opposition players and gave the ball straight to opposition players on at least 3 other occasions that i saw.

He has done this several times before this season and is solely responsible for more than a few of the goals we have conceded. There is no doubt that he can be *very* talented when he is concentrating on his job, but he is very stupid and naive at other times when he is showing off.

Defenders should not attempt to do a Cruyff turn in front of their own goal, you stupid boy.

Meh !


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dcj said:


> Do you think Metersacker looked over his shoulder to see if Costa was offside or if he had a covring defender and was safe to bring him down?


Dunno mate.

If anything, I'd have just perhaps just left it up to Cech. Then even if he scored its just 18 mins into the game and only 0-1.

10 men vs Yokahama=no chance.


----------



## nbray67

GleemSpray said:


> As for John "Billy Big Boots" Stones - if anyone wants to give us a big cheque for him, you are more than welcome. He cost us two goals today with his show-boating in front of opposition players and gave the ball straight to opposition players on at least 3 other occasions that i saw.
> 
> He has done this several times before this season and is solely responsible for more than a few of the goals we have conceded. There is no doubt that he can be *very* talented when he is concentrating on his job, but he is very stupid and naive at other times when he is showing off.
> 
> Defenders should not attempt to do a Cruyff turn in front of their own goal, you stupid boy.
> 
> Meh !


Bang right there.

He's a talent for sure but he's a defender before all of the fancy stuff.

I think you'd be sad to see the back of him as he as some excellent potential. Hopefully Martinez will tear a few shreds off him.


----------



## alan hanson

he'll only get better and is still learning he wont be doing that again in a hurry, the best defenders in the world occasionally get it wrong.

Wouldn't hammer him too hard he'll save you more points than lose them


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yeah he is quality Stones.

**** happens, that's football.


----------



## GleemSpray

Don't get me wrong, overall he is super talented. But he has been showing off all season and really does deserve the roasting he is currently getting from the fans.

Yesterday was a particularly bad one for Stones, but it wasn't the first mistakes he has made this year, by any means. They don't show them on MOTD usually, just his great clearances.

As a team we are playing lots of lovely looking tippy-tappy football but currently lack that steely killer finish to grab every opportunity in front of goal with both hands.

We were thrown out by two injury forced substitutions in the first half yesterday, but we still weren't good enough.

Really don't want to go through another February of the whole world saying "_Dont Worry - Everton are too good to get relegated ... _"


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Why did Naismith go Gleem?


----------



## GleemSpray

DJ X-Ray said:


> Why did Naismith go Gleem?


I Think it was frustration from lack of game time. I hope Roberto has somebody lined up to replace him in the transfer window.

He was a truly loyal soldier.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

GleemSpray said:


> I Think it was frustration from lack of game time. I hope Roberto has somebody lined up to replace him in the transfer window.
> 
> He was a truly loyal soldier.


Yeah, he was mate.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Positive news for The Arsenal massive:

Dat guy Welbeck back in training 

Rosicky & Coquelin back fit to play 

Alexis Sanchez fully fit

Elneny settling in 

Just bad boy Jack and Santi to return then 

Coquelin's injury was just a step too far for us, as I knew it would be. But hey, 3 points from top with makeshift productions ain't bad at all.

Once our 1st team get back in swing is when we put the PL on SMASH! 

The Arsenal.

London's finest, today, tomorrow, always.
#Gunners4life


----------



## Clancy

Debating putting a 10er on derby to win tonight


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Martial is such a waste in this Manure team.

We could have developed him into an elite player.

Shame.


----------



## beetie

DJ X-Ray said:


> Martial is such a waste in this Manure team.
> 
> We could have developed him into an elite player.
> 
> Shame.


Yeah like that Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Good to have Coquelin, Rosicky, and Alexis back today. 
Not the most convincing performance from us, but we're through to the next round which is what mattered.

All round quality from Sanchez as per usual.

Decent enough debut from Elneny, looks like he has got some screamers in him.

Iwobi is just getting better and better.

Very impressed with him.

COYG!!!


----------



## dcj

City having to rely on a third choice striker,whats all that about? Inneacho's goal record is now something like 6 in 180 minutes,yet if Bony was fit he wouldn't get a look in.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dcj said:


> City having to rely on a third choice striker,whats all that about? Inneacho's goal record is now something like 6 in 180 minutes,yet if Bony was fit he wouldn't get a look in.


Yeah, that Kelechi kid looks good.


----------



## Kerr

That's the transfer deadline looming. I thought there would have been more activity than there has been.

A few teams could do with a bit more.


----------



## Clancy

Great first half hatrick from Oscar, should be about 5-1 though missed some sitters 

One he'll of a deflection for their goal but looked good 

Don't think they've made a tackle yet this game


----------



## DJ X-Ray

:lol:30 games for 'better than Ronaldo' Hazard to score...from a penalty.


----------



## Clancy

Least we are at home for city I suppose


----------



## GleemSpray

I hope that we can replay the same game against Bournemouth, but this time remembering that the game isn't over until the referee blows his whistle three times....


----------



## Zetec-al

John Terry leaving at the end of the season..

CAPTAIN LEADER LEGEND


----------



## Clancy

Zetec-al said:


> John Terry leaving at the end of the season..
> 
> CAPTAIN LEADER LEGEND


Was just reading that, such a shame. Absolute legend


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Ha 'leaving'. Non renewal of contract, to be precise. Services no longer required.

Thus no fairytale ending :lol:

The ****.








The racist.








The wife shagger.








Good riddance.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Hull, again! Home tie, suits me.

Be difficult to win the FA cup 3 times in a row.

This Berahino saga.

Will he stay, or will he go?

Why don't Pulis just keep him? 

Doubt we'll be signing anyone else


----------



## silverback

gotta agree with DJ here.JT is a horrible little ****.


----------



## GleemSpray

Wonder which country Terry will end up in ? He will have to balance football opportunities against immigration entry rules, if he wants his family allowed in to visit him.



Rules out USA and any other civilized nations that bars convicted thieves and drug dealers ...😇


----------



## Zetec-al

silverback said:


> gotta agree with DJ here.JT is a horrible little ****.


How do you know, have you met him? Or are you just going what the media tell you?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Pep confirmed for Citeh!


----------



## silverback

Zetec-al said:


> How do you know, have you met him? Or are you just going what the media tell you?


ive never met him once.but i dont need to have met him to know hes a nob.didnt his dad head butt a train ticket collector or something whilst spewing a load of racist abuse at the fella ? maybe its the terry family DNA.apples never fall far from the tree i guess.

after a quick google search it turns out the whole family is a nest of rats.


----------



## Zetec-al

silverback said:


> ive never met him once.but i dont need to have met him to know hes a nob.didnt his dad head butt a train ticket collector or something whilst spewing a load of racist abuse at the fella ? maybe its the terry family DNA.apples never fall far from the tree i guess.
> 
> after a quick google search it turns out the whole family is a nest of rats.


Oh sorry so your talking about his dad.. Sorry i thought you was talking about John Terry.


----------



## silverback

Zetec-al said:


> Oh sorry so your talking about his dad.. Sorry i thought you was talking about John Terry.


i am.the whole family seem to be a right bunch, from the dad on down.bit like the bartons,joey being the most famous,but the whole family are a horrible little nest of rats.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Zetec-al said:


> Oh sorry so your talking about his dad.. Sorry i thought you was talking about John Terry.


He was found guilty by the FA of racially abusing Anton Ferdinand and was banned and fined. Fact.

And also shagged Wayne Bridge's bird.

If that doesn't make him a ****, then i don't know what does.


----------



## Clancy

Love him or hate him, undeniable football talent. One of the best defenders the prems had. Be going over to join frank in the summer I'd imagine 

Pep going to city has been a long done deal imo, bet some big names will follow him 

Looks like remy will be going, can't see us signing any notable players tbh. Probably buy someone and leave them on loan at their current club and never play them as usual


----------



## silverback

great defender,horrible human.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dcj be like -


----------



## Clancy

Why have the BBC got this idea that anyone gives a **** what Joey Barton has to say ? I swear everyday they're repeating his comments on different stuff


----------



## dcj

DJ X-Ray said:


> dcj be like -


A real blow when that announcement came through today,&#55357;&#56833;. Going to be some big changes in the team/squad now though. Cant imagine Pep trying to teach Navas/Sterling the art of keeping the ball.


----------



## Kerr

Stoke have broken their transfer record to sign Giannelli Imbula from Porto for a fee of £18.3m.

Just how much money have Porto taken off premier league teams in recent years? They've sols some amount of players to England.


----------



## Clancy

Things just get better for villa :lol:

Shocking really, unprovoked like that. Did something happen previously I missed ?


----------



## nbray67

I hate losing but not when it's helping Leicester continue their unbelievable rise to the top.

Arsenal dropping to 4th with a Spurs win to boot.


----------



## nbray67

Clancy said:


> Things just get better for villa :lol:
> 
> Shocking really, unprovoked like that. Did something happen previously I missed ?


Disgusting behaviour but I can't see why he did it.

Can the FA step in and punish him further?


----------



## spursfan

nbray67 said:


> I hate losing but not when it's helping Leicester continue their unbelievable rise to the top.
> 
> Arsenal dropping to 4th with a Spurs win to boot.


yep. Leicester still going strong, Spurs still keeping the pressure on, gooners wilting?


----------



## Kerr

Great to see Fraser Forster coming back really well after such a serious injury. He's a great big guy.

Arsenal had the chance to make their mark and open up a lead over the festive period. They let that slip and have now fallen to 4th in the league.

I think they've blown their chances now. They needed badly to sign a couple of players before the window closed.


----------



## Rainbow

It looks like another big ZERO year for Arsenal. So pitty!


----------



## Clancy

nbray67 said:


> Disgusting behaviour but I can't see why he did it.
> 
> Can the FA step in and punish him further?


I don't think they can

Think they can only step in if it goes unseen during a game. As the ref ruled then that's that, might be wrong ?


----------



## Kerr

Clancy said:


> I don't think they can
> 
> Think they can only step in if it goes unseen during a game. As the ref ruled then that's that, might be wrong ?


I thought that if the ref gave a yellow card, that means he's seen it and deemed it was a yellow card offence. He can't overturn his decision.

Just like a player can appeal a straight red card, but not against a red that was two yellows.

If he gives a red card, he can report the incident for what it was.

I'll have to go look for the incident.


----------



## nbray67

Just seen the worldy strike from Vardy.

As he said, 'I saw him off his line all night and as I had no support I hit it on the bounce'.

I believe we've just given Mignolet a new 5yr contract, oh dear.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Haha love reading these over dramatic posts smh.

Frustrating though dropping all these points. But there you go.

I'm not worried, there's a long way to go.

How we didn't take one of these chances tonight is beyond me
Our team dynamics are all over the place.

This Ramsay Flamini axis is not working just stop it ffs.

Silkyness from Ozil And Sanchez.

Once the returning players are all back and on point it will be a different story.

Some hit from Vardy that.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Poor Liverpool. Neil I do feel sorry for you signing mignolet for another 5 years haha. He would have learnt a tough lesson last night.

Vardy is now back on form so goals are going to constantly keep coming


----------



## Overdoser

King Power was rocking last night. Excellent atmosphere. Traffic around the area was grim though, not usually that bad.


----------



## silverback

i hope Leicester win the league,it would be great for the neutral and they have deserve it to be fair.but football isnt fair.if only this was the season we had that suarez and sturridge year


----------



## VIPER

I don't think I'm alone is saying that I did think Leicester's title charge would have started to wane and fall away a bit by now.........but no so! Not by a long way.

As a Utd. fan my team's chances of winnng (anything) are slim to non-existant, and we'll do well to overhaul Arsenal for the last CL spot, so much rather than seeing our City rivals win it, I also hope Leicester do it - no great revelation there, then lol!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Leicester, are a hard team not to like. All their players know their roles and play some good football. They're winning games with vigour and not just scraping points.Also, they don't get fazed by the usual suspects.

I like it.

Mentally they're holding up well so far.

Decent man management from Ranieri.

Hoping we are going to go on some insane run pretty soon, but if not I genuinely would be happy to see Leicester and them only do it.

Just think Vardy and Mahrez need to keep fit.


----------



## beetie

They play as best mates, as a team. Working for each other. 

Hope they hold on to win it


----------



## Clancy

Really hope Leicester can do it, European football would be an unbelievable boost for them too they could really strengthen the squad and ensure they stay as a top team for the future


----------



## Clancy

Pretty even so far, Watford have looked more dangerous when they've had chances though. Good game just needs some goals 

Odd to leave hazard out I think, mikel is doing his job Definately need him tonight to help shut them out. Just not enough flair going forward, needs hazard or pedro to try and get something going


----------



## Clancy

Dominated most if that second half and looked better but only really threatened in the last 15 mins 

They were very good first half so was a fair result really


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Watford played pretty well.

Lol jesus some major floor rolling going on there smh

Literally can't look at Gomes Watford's keeper without thinking of Fabian Barthez.



.


----------



## nbray67

Newcastle spent some decent money and brought in players that will soon be thinking 'I don't want Championship Football'.

3-0 is a big loss in the grand scheme of things as it's getting pretty tight at the bottom. There's only Villa that are doomed and beyond help down there.

How come Lukaku only lasted 46 minutes? Is he injured?


----------



## GleemSpray

Coloccini stuck a friendly knee into Lukakus back early on and he was floored for a couple of minutes. was a bit delicate for rest of first half and got subbed at half time. About right for Newcastle ... "if you cant beat em, then take them out".





saw quite a bit of that tonight


----------



## nbray67

Just seen the pee takes out of Gary Neville about his quote where 'If I was involved in a team that got beat 7-0 I wouldn't be able to look my family in the eye'

Oh dear!! 

Saying that, I thought he was class as a football pundit but every now and then, some quotes will just sit in a dark space and then come back and bite you on the ar$e.


----------



## alan hanson

gary neville as a player is hard to beat, he wasnt boombing down the wing like nowadays but he did his main job properly defending and didnt mince around either.

as you say top pundit, taking valencia job was a no win for me but he had to give it a go. getting spanked by barca and the nou camp with 10 men looks bad but could happen to anyone. the team he has isn't top 4 material so its hard to see whilst the results are bad where hes going wrong and how you can pin it on him


----------



## beetie

Most top Spanish football experts think he is doing well. He has had injuries to key players and has a very young squad. 

Barca can spank any team with 11men, never mind 10. Even real Madrid.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

That's a heavy caning, but yeah, Barca with MSN can lace anyone.

All about whether he can get his players over it though.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Lmao 1-0 Leicester!


----------



## Clancy

Come on Leicester!


----------



## nbray67

Leicester will score another on the break at this rate.

City trying to walk the ball in but unable to gain a yard of space against this determined Leicester team.

C'mon Leicester!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kerr

If Leicester win today at Man City, it will be time for people to stop dismissing them. 

Every week they'll fall off soon is the prediction. Going to City and winning would be a huge statement in the circumstances.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

****in hell!

That was exceptional from Mahrez.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Wise to take off Delph.

Was terrible.

Also Ya Ya having one of his days.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Huth again!

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Haha 3-0 . This must be Leicesters season


----------



## Clancy

Alfieharley1 said:


> Haha 3-0 . This must be Leicestershire season


Got to win it now, unstoppable


----------



## nbray67

I have to take my hat off to this Leicester team, very very impressive in terms of gelling together all season.

Ranieri has took the proverbial out of all of the 'bigger' teams.


----------



## ferted

Lovely a nice big two fingers to all those who keep saying it won't last!!
#Fearless
#Foxesneverquit
#Daretobelieve


----------



## GleemSpray

Don't want to diss Leicester here in any way, but I think Pep will have his work cut out - some of the City players look very average to me.


----------



## silverback

im not really a fan of football anymore (more a rugby man) but leicester have me checking the scores and watching match of the day lol. good luck to them and there fans,lets hope they keep going and no last minute jitters.


----------



## nbray67

So long as that rat Sterling doesn't win the league then I'm a happy bunny regardless of where we end up!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

nbray67 said:


> I have to take my hat off to this Leicester team, very very impressive in terms of gelling together all season.
> 
> Ranieri has took the proverbial out of *all of the 'bigger' teams.*


Eh? Not 'all'.

Apart from us Arsenal he has yeah.


----------



## dcj

nbray67 said:


> So long as that rat Sterling doesn't win the league then I'm a happy bunny regardless of where we end up!!


Wont win much with players like him in the team anyway. Looks like he going to either run past or fall over the ball when its at his feet.



GleemSpray said:


> Don't want to diss Leicester here in any way, but I think Pep will have his work cut out - some of the City players look very average to me.


Cant really argue with that. Not even sure Harts going to be safe. Pep likes to include the keeper in team play and Hart still worries me when he distributes.



nbray67 said:


> I have to take my hat off to this Leicester team, very very impressive in terms of gelling together all season.
> 
> Ranieri has took the proverbial out of all of the 'bigger' teams.


They seem to have their feet on the ground too, didnt over celebrate at the end when other teams have won at the Etihad and thrown boots/shin pads shirts etc into the crowd just because they've won,let alone gone 6 points ahead.
Its just whether they can handle the pressure as it gets closer.


----------



## silverback

nbray67 said:


> So long as that rat Sterling doesn't win the league then I'm a happy bunny regardless of where we end up!!


it would be funny if he pulled a torres and went down hill rapidly after jumping ship.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dcj said:


> Wont win much with players like him in the team anyway. Looks like he going to either run past or fall over the ball when its at his feet.
> 
> Cant really argue with that. Not even sure Harts going to be safe. Pep likes to include the keeper in team play and Hart still worries me when he distributes.
> 
> They seem to have their feet on the ground too, didnt over celebrate at the end when other teams have won at the Etihad and thrown boots/shin pads shirts etc into the crowd just because they've won,let alone gone 6 points ahead.
> Its just whether they can handle the pressure as it gets closer.


saw that Vardy did a 0-3 up to the crowd, but that was in response to someone in the crowd. But other than that just congratulated each other.

Mentally, they're there at the moment and handling the pressure of being a favourite.

Unlike my boys.

Leicester are playing CSKA Chelski last game of the season.

With the way its going, Ranieri to lift title at ****eford Bridge and stick 2 fingers up that mofo's ass for the way he got treated 10 years ago.


----------



## Rainbow

Well played match by Liechester. 

Once again I was convienced how pitty are PL "grands". I doubt any PL can achieve anything significant in the Champions league and even Euro league in the next 5-7 years. Sad but true.


----------



## spursfan

yes...1-0 to the Spurs:argie:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Epic comeback from Sunderland from 0-2 to equalise.

Respect due to the Red Action/Liverpool fans who walked out in protest of the ticket prices.

100% behind that.

Went pear shaped on the pitch for Pool when they left though.


----------



## Kerr

£77 for a game is nuts, I seen the banner about kids having to pay full price too? 

That's really wrong and sounds more of a get rich quick scheme and not thinking down the line.


----------



## Natalie

Kerr said:


> £77 for a game is nuts, I seen the banner about kids having to pay full price too?
> 
> That's really wrong and sounds more of a get rich quick scheme and not thinking down the line.


Problem is there will more than likely always be someone willing to pay that, so they won't do anything about it.
BIL paid over £300 for him and his lad to see Chelski play Man U at Christmas. :doublesho


----------



## Rainbow

Pool have the weakest goalkeeper in the Premier league and the weakest central defender in the PL.


----------



## nbray67

Carragher walked out on 77 mins also.

Unfortunately, a few hundred walking will make no difference whereas thousands will.


----------



## Rainbow

I am not in the UK. What's the matter with tickets?

I assume 77th minute have something related with the price Kerr have mentioned above.


----------



## Natalie

Rainbow said:


> I am not in the UK. What's the matter with tickets?
> 
> I assume 77th minute have something related with the price Kerr have mentioned above.


A certain amount of tickets have been increased to £77 per match. I don't know what a ticket in PL usually costs as I support a much much lower placed team. But it seems like a lot of money.


----------



## Kerr

Rainbow said:


> Pool have the weakest goalkeeper in the Premier league and the weakest central defender in the PL.


Another raid on Southampton by Liverpool for Forster and Van Dijk?

I'll a feeling those two will looking for a CL team.


----------



## beetie

Kerr said:


> Another raid on Southampton by Liverpool for Forster and Van Dijk?
> 
> I'll a feeling those two will looking for a CL team.


CL team, not Liverpool then.

Always said they signed the wrong centre back from Southampton , they should have got Fonte


----------



## kh904

Rainbow said:


> Pool have the weakest goalkeeper in the Premier league and the weakest central defender in the PL.


While I think Mignolet is a bit dodgy, I don't necessarily believe that the defenders are bad. i think the main problem is the philosophy of the way we play.
Just like under Rodgers, the Gengen (sp?) pressing style is very easily to counter if it's not done with discipline.
Firstly the players initial attention is on the ball not on the opposition player they are supposed to mark
Secondly, you often see 4/5 liverpool plays all chasing the ball, giving the opposing players acres of space.
If a Liverpool player doesn't get the ball, they are on the wrong side of the opposing player, out of position and those 4/5 players are simply by-passed, leaving the defence exposed.

I'm not saying that the high pressing should be thrown out, but you have to know how and when to do it. I think only a maximum 2 liverpool players should press, the other players should be keeping an eye on their opposing players, play the percentages until we get assured possession.

Our wide men keep cutting into the middle which is frustrating. The same thing over and over again. Mix it up a little! When they cut in, it kills the space, we over elaborate with our play & take one too many touches, which kills shooting opportunities.

Also Can & Moreno have been bloody poor recently. Can is inconsistent, and Moreno just cant defend.
Courtinho is also a big miss.
Firminho is starting to score more consistantly which is a good sign.


----------



## Clancy

Hopefully zouma isn't out for long, that is unbelievably painful when you lock your knee back


----------



## Clancy

Good goal, but wtf is that celebration


----------



## danwel

Very good finish from lindgard


----------



## Rainbow

Horrible mistake by the defence. 1-1 seems fair tbh.


----------



## Clancy

Good game really, both had plenty of chances in spells, fair scoreline 

Great game for both keepers, was a few good chances they stopped like costas effort right at the end


----------



## DJ X-Ray

That was a vital win for us today.

Imperative to stay within sight and up confidence levels.

Efficient performance,nothing special but clinical finishing when it mattered.

Hopefully can kick on from this.

Then destroy Leicester again next week.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I see that Gary Neville seems to be interacting well with the fans.

Awww, look they're waving to him.
Bless.


----------



## Clancy

Initial report says zouma will be out for 6 months, not good


----------



## ferted

DJ X-Ray said:


> ... Then destroy Leicester again next week.


You beat us 5-2 hardly destroyed us
Had it been 5-0 or 7-2 then that could be destroyed
But not winning by 3 goals
Anyway all I'll say is 'We'll see!!'


----------



## GleemSpray

Hehehehe - the pressure is starting to bite ...


----------



## DJ X-Ray

ferted said:


> You beat us 5-2 hardly destroyed us
> Had it been 5-0 or 7-2 then that could be destroyed
> But not winning by 3 goals
> Anyway all I'll say is 'We'll see!!'


Lol listen to yourself. You was unbeaten in the Pl until
we spanked you. Sanchez even had the pleasure of breaking a record there with a hatrick :lol:

3 goals is a big deficit.

You got a late consolation on 89min, by then we already had our way with you and even then Giroud popped another one in.
As I said, try to go toe to toe with us on sunday and we will destroy you.

Again


----------



## Kerr

DJ X-Ray said:


> Lol listen to yourself. You was unbeaten in the Pl until
> we spanked you. Sanchez even had the pleasure of breaking a record there with a hatrick :lol:
> 
> 3 goals is a big deficit.
> 
> You got a late consolation on 89min, by then we already had our way with you and even then Giroud popped another one in.
> As I said, try to go toe to toe with us on sunday and we will destroy you.
> 
> Again


I'll quote this so we can all jump on you on Sunday. :lol:

Maybe.


----------



## alan hanson

haha i'm still laughing over wenger saying it was a foul on flamini!


----------



## Alfieharley1

If Leicester win DJ I want you to paste a mug shot so I can laugh at you ok? Lol


----------



## Clancy

Alfieharley1 said:


> If Leicester win DJ I want you to paste a mug shot so I can laugh at you ok? Lol


:lol:


----------



## Kerr

Suddenly Leicester have a lot more fans. :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

People honestly think, that if Leicester try and go toe to toe with us they won't get destroyed? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Again


----------



## Kerr

DJ X-Ray said:


> People honestly think, that if Leicester try and go toe to toe with us they won't get destroyed? :lol: :lol: :lol:


If Leicester stick to their normal game plan, which is soak up and hit on the break, they are more than capable of beating Arsenal.

Leicester have the pace and players to hurt Arsenal.

Arsenal did win well the last game, but it's hardly as if it had happened at any other time. Leicester also have a better goal difference and scored more goals that Arsenal overall.

Arsenal have only scored 39 goals with a +20 goal difference. You'd expect a team to have over 50 goals at the top at this time of year. Chelsea had 55 goals and 59 points last year after 25 games.

From the games I've watched Arsenal this season, I don't see enough to feel confident. Leicester do look the more effective team when playing other teams. They've got more goals and more points everywhere else.

It'll be a close game.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

alan hanson said:


> haha i'm still laughing over wenger saying it was a foul on flamini!


Smh Yeah I know, how embarrassing.He's talking ****. If anything, he was well lucky to not get an instant red for that.l don't know what the hell he was thinking.
Can't believe we even play Flamini.


----------



## nbray67

DJ X-Ray said:


> People honestly think, that if Leicester try and go toe to toe with us they won't get destroyed? :lol: :lol: :lol:


They don't need to go toe to toe though do they DJ?

They're already 5pts in front of your lot, have scored more goals and kicked on since that 5-2 loss. A draw will do them nicely, unfortunately for most teams who've come across Leicester this season, they don't play for draws and can go toe to toe with anyone, City will vouch for that.

In fact, they were 1 point behind Arsenal after that defeat but are now 5pts in front so that's a 6pt swing with no signs of the 'decline' people speak of week in week out.

Better team??? End of the season will determine that, not just a 'one-off' result I'm afraid DJ and on form and goals scored over the season, Leicester are a better team than Arsenal and the other 18 clubs below them according to the current league table.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Kerr said:


> Suddenly Leicester have a lot more fans. :lol:


I was posting about Leicester last season  always been a fan but I will be honest a lot of fans have come out the woodwork.

Anyway for DJ you never answered my question.

And Neil is absolutely spot on about Leicester V Arsenal.
DJ just boosts about the 5-2 game and Ozil. I can boost about every single player for Leicester and how we are 5 points clear at the top


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> If Leicester stick to their normal game plan, which is soak up and hit on the break, they are more than capable of beating Arsenal.
> 
> Leicester have the pace and players to hurt Arsenal.
> 
> Arsenal did win well the last game, but it's hardly as if it had happened at any other time. They also have a better goal difference and scored more goals that Arsenal overall.
> 
> Arsenal have only scored 39 goals with a +20 goal difference. You'd expect a team to have over 50 goals at the top at this time of year. Chelsea had 55 goals and 59 points last year after 25 games.
> 
> From the games I've watched Arsenal this season, I don't see enough to feel confident. Leicester do look the more effective team when playing other teams. They've got more goals and more points everywhere else.
> 
> It'll be a close game.


We ain't top.

Yeah they're a good team. But as I said, if our heads are there and we are on our game and they try to come out and play then we'll win.

I'm not saying it's a dead cert.

We're more than capable of being complete ****.

And also **** hot.


----------



## Kerr

Alfieharley1 said:


> I was posting about Leicester last season  always been a fan but I will be honest a lot of fans have come out the woodwork.


I was joking that Leicester had more fans on the basis of having a go at DJ X Ray.

Leicester have captured a lot of impartial fans, and also other teams looking for them to win to get one up on the other big teams.

There has been a few "lifelong" fans appear from nowhere. That's par for the course when a team is doing well.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

nbray67 said:


> They don't need to go toe to toe though do they DJ?
> 
> They're already 5pts in front of your lot, have scored more goals and kicked on since that 5-2 loss. A draw will do them nicely, unfortunately for most teams who've come across Leicester this season, they don't play for draws and can go toe to toe with anyone, City will vouch for that.
> 
> In fact, they were 1 point behind Arsenal after that defeat but are now 5pts in front so that's a 6pt swing with no signs of the 'decline' people speak of week in week out.
> 
> Better team??? End of the season will determine that, not just a 'one-off' result I'm afraid DJ and on form and goals scored over the season, Leicester are a better team than Arsenal and the other 18 clubs below them according to the current league table.


Where did I say better team? I'm not knocking Leicester, people are just getting all excited because I mentioned that we destroyed them last time.

In simple terms. If they play the same way again, then they will as last time they will lose again.

Simple.

OK?


----------



## Kerr

DJ X-Ray said:


> We ain't top.
> 
> Yeah they're a good team. But as I said, if our heads are there and we are on our game and they try to come out and play then we'll win.
> 
> I'm not saying it's a dead cert.
> 
> We're more than capable of being complete ****.
> 
> And also **** hot.


I know you're not top. I was stressing how far short Arsenal are of being a dominating team.

They won't make the same mistakes as they did at home. They were very naive that day.

They are playing away from home and playing on the counterattack is far more common. The game that works for Leicester.

Leicester have scored 21 goals from 12 games at home. They've scored 26 away from 13. They've won 7 at home and 8 away.

They are better away from home than at home.

Surprisingly Arsenal also appear better away from home. Only 16 goals scored at home, but 23 away. I'd never have guessed that.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> I was joking that Leicester had more fans on the basis of having a go at DJ X Ray.
> 
> Leicester have captured a lot of impartial fans, and also other teams looking for them to win to get one up on the other big teams.
> 
> There has been a few "lifelong" fans appear from nowhere. That's par for the course when a team is doing well.


Haha yeah I knew that too.


----------



## nbray67

DJ X-Ray said:


> Where did I say better team? I'm not knocking Leicester, people are just getting all excited because I mentioned that we destroyed them last time.
> 
> In simple terms. If they play the same way again, then they will as last time they will lose again.
> 
> Simple.
> 
> OK?


Aye, of course it's ok, just banter DJ.

You haven't said better team I grant you that but your quotes refer to the fact that Arsenal are better than Leicester which from where I'm looking, that ain't true.

Unless you aren't saying what everyone else is interpreting?


----------



## Alfieharley1

Sorry DJ just for Banter don't get to down


----------



## DJ X-Ray

nbray67 said:


> Aye, of course it's ok, just banter DJ.
> 
> You haven't said better team I grant you that but your quotes refer to the fact that Arsenal are better than Leicester which from where I'm looking, that ain't true.
> 
> Unless you aren't saying what everyone else is interpreting?


People aren't interpreting anything.

People are trying -but failing big time - to put words into my mouth smh.

Also, my quotes aren't referring to anything but the simple fact that we destroyed them at their place and if they try and come out and play the same as last time then they will get another good hiding.

Nothing cryptic.

At this moment in time they are playing better than us and a lot of teams.

But no, they are not a better team than us.

Our 1st iX on form against theirs? Haha. No chance.

But clearly, they are in form in and we're not even at full strength and inconsistent. But there's players there and if we choose the right team on the day and were up for it then I don't envision losing.

It's iX v iX at the end of the day.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Alfieharley1 said:


> Sorry DJ just for Banter don't get to down


:lol: Oi. Remember last season, l even said that I hoped you didn't get relegated.

Also always bigged up Mahrez way before the bandwagon.


----------



## Alfieharley1

But DJ you will still Bang on about Ozil being the best Midfielder even though match of day like myself say otherwise and it being Mahrez


----------



## Kerr

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/35535729



> The ECA represents more than 200 clubs, including all the biggest ones such as Real Madrid, Barcelona, Juventus, Bayern Munich, Manchester United and Chelsea.
> 
> There have been suggestions that these clubs should get direct entry into Europe's elite club football tournament, rather than through their domestic league position the previous season.
> 
> Rummenigge, who is chief executive of Bayern Munich, told a German newspaper last month: "A super league outside of the Champions League is being born. It will either be led by Uefa or by a separate entity, because there is a limit to how much money can be made."


That's completely farcical. Self-preservation in the extreme.

If they want to make the competition better, spread the wealth through all teams not just the elite teams, make the competition in favour of league Champions and don't stagger/seed it to suit teams.

Other teams will close the gap and make the competition more of a competition rather than just a few teams with a realistic chance of winning it.

The competition is predictable with the way it works and the way it funds the teams already. If teams are given future guarantees and safety nets, it'll get even worse.


----------



## Kerr

Adam Johnson pleads guilty to one case of having sex with a child.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-35541528


----------



## alan hanson

why didnt he just plead guilty at the start? there's no way back for him


----------



## Kerr

alan hanson said:


> why didnt he just plead guilty at the start? there's no way back for him


He knew this would be his last contract and tried to earn as much as possible?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Nasty piece of ****!


----------



## nbray67

Not bad stats.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Neil man after my own heart posting Leicester memes lol 
When you are in Leicester give me a shout!


----------



## nbray67

Alfieharley1 said:


> Neil man after my own heart posting Leicester memes lol
> When you are in Leicester give me a shout!


I will for definite next time around Sam.

If I have meetings/courses etc.... they generally sort them via the Leeds Academy mate but I'll definitely give you a shout the next time I'm in Leic's.


----------



## GleemSpray

Kerr said:


> Adam Johnson pleads guilty to one case of having sex with a child.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-35541528





DJ X-Ray said:


> Nasty piece of ****!


As the case gets underway and the facts emerge, it just gets more revolting by the hour.

This teenage girl was a 15 year old Sunderland fan with a crush on him - he was a 28 year old, whose girlfriend was expecting their first child.


----------



## GleemSpray

Sad to read of Marcus Bents descent. Hope he can straighten his life up.

I have to say he is the hardest working footballer I have ever seen - not the most talented by any stretch of the imagination - but he would track back and forward at full pace the full game and contributed to so many goals just through sheer hard work.


----------



## Kerr

GleemSpray said:


> As the case gets underway and the facts emerge, it just gets more revolting by the hour.
> 
> This teenage girl was a 15 year old Sunderland fan with a crush on him - he was a 28 year old, whose girlfriend was expecting their first child.


He Googled the age of consent before going near her too. It does sound as if he was purely taking advantage of an infatuated girl.

I must admit that some of the newspaper reporting has been quite good. One reported that his girlfriend "would be standing by her £50,000 per week boyfriend".

You wouldn't need two guesses why she was staying with him?

I wonder if she'll still stick by him now he's been sacked. I guess the verdict of the trial will maybe have an influence.

Sitting pregnant at home and he's out chasing 15 years olds. That's a horrible thought. I've no idea how she can even begin to think about staying with him.

He's not really been getting that much of a grilling about it, certainly nowhere near the extent of Ched Evans.


----------



## GleemSpray

I heard a fascinating interview some years back with an American ex political advisor / speech writer, who had worked in and around the White House.

When he was asked about the various scandals that had happened in his time, he replied that the upper levels of politics is " _a triangle of Power, Sex and Money which influences everything _"

Its one of those quotes which you find yourself remembering often when you read the newspapers.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Massive win for Sunderland; can't say Manure played badly either so no excuses.

Well deserved win.

Schneiderlin has been pretty **** since he left the saints, just like 99% of the others who left too.

Used to quite like him.

Dodged a bullet there.


----------



## spursfan

Good win for the Sunderland guys, even better seeing utd lose and not making any ground on the top 4.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

GleemSpray said:


> As the case gets underway and the facts emerge, it just gets more revolting by the hour.
> 
> This teenage girl was a 15 year old Sunderland fan with a crush on him - he was a 28 year old, whose girlfriend was expecting their first child.


Mate, these kind of animals make my blood boil more than anything.

Find it difficult to even read about scum such as this.

Hope he gets what he deserves.


----------



## GleemSpray

How they won that game, I will never know.



How we didn't win that game, I will never know ..


----------



## Clancy

2 nil to us in 9 minutes, brilliant start


----------



## Clancy

3 nil, 3 brilliant plays


----------



## Zetec-al

Come on chelsea!!!


----------



## knightstemplar

Great win today for Sunderland, after all the bad publicity lately with that beast it was good to see it did not affect us on the pitch. The 4 players big Sam brought in look like gems, especially Kone and Khazri.


----------



## Zetec-al

All I need now is for Leicester to beat Arsenal!

Come on Leicester!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

SUPER SUNDAY! 

Arsenal v Leicester

Man City v Spurs.

Emirates here we come!! 

Via the Tolly 

Never lost at 12.00 KO or to Leicester in 16 games.

I'm an animal lover, but...............

We all know what guns do to foxes.

Please no Flam and Mert, even though we destroyed them last time with both.

Either way, win, lose, or draw.

Gunners4Life.

Let's do this!!! And smash these pubbers! 

COYG!!!


----------



## DrEskimo

DJ X-Ray said:


> SUPER SUNDAY!
> 
> Arsenal v Leicester
> 
> Man City v Spurs.
> 
> Emirates here we come!!
> 
> Via the Tolly
> 
> Never lost at 12.00 KO or to Leicester in 16 games.
> 
> I'm an animal lover, but...............
> 
> We all know what guns do to foxes.
> 
> Please no Flam and Mert, even though we destroyed them last time with both.
> 
> Either way, win, lose, or draw.
> 
> Gunners4Life.
> 
> Let's do this!!! And smash these pubbers!
> 
> COYG!!!


Based on how both teams play, current form and implications on the title race, I think this could be game of the season...really looking forward to it! Cant call it either way!


----------



## Kerr

I predict that whoever scores first will win.


----------



## Kerr

That was a big chance for Arsenal.


----------



## Kerr

Leicester getting into the game now. Looks like they can slice through the Arsenal defence.

Vardy should have scored.


----------



## Clancy

Come on Leicester so close ! Gotta beat arsenal


----------



## Clancy

Yes! Come on leicester


----------



## Zetec-al

Come on 1-0!


----------



## Kerr

It was a foul at one end and I'm not sure that was a penalty at the other. 

The yellow card in the build up could have been a red. Maybe it wasn't seeing it again. 

Plenty to fuel the fire.


----------



## spursfan

So Leicester would get stuffed eh!!
well done Vardy, that will make my team in Leicester over the moon tomorrow, they wont be giving me too much grief if it stays this way:thumb:

Kev


----------



## Clancy

The incident at the other end really isn't a foul for me I hate it when they are given 

If one person jumps for a header and the other doesn't it doesn't make it a foul imo, it just looks akward as hell as your expecting them to jump as well 

Penalty? Maybe, not overly clear cut but I think it still was tbh it was a crap challenge and he got himself in the way, Vardy played it as well, hard to say really


----------



## ferted

Kerr said:


> I predict that whoever scores first will win.


Hopefully :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

They've replayed the penalty about 10 times now and I can't say I think it is or isn't yet. They kind of meet somewhere in the middle. 

Surprised to see Leicester stand toe to toe. That's something we all thought they wouldn't do, but they have, and they are winning. 

Arsenal came out flying, but the crowd started getting quiet and nervous, the team have a little too. 

Both teams have been quick to get back to stop the counter attacks. Leicester still appear to be able to slice Arsenal open to more effect. Vardy should have scored earlier, and I don't think Leicester's offside was earlier. 

If Arsenal start chasing the game, Leicester will pick them off.


----------



## spursfan

loads of comments on beeb website saying Vardy is cheating, bet they are all gooners!!
come on Leicester, get another and finish them off


----------



## Clancy

Interesting now they're down to 10


----------



## ferted

Coquelin should of been booked
No reason to run across the pitch and shove Mahrez


----------



## ferted

spursfan said:


> loads of comments on beeb website saying Vardy is cheating, bet they are all gooners!!
> come on Leicester, get another and finish them off


Skys pundits said...

Henry: "For me, it's a penalty. You leave your leg like that… I'd have done the same as Vardy. 1-0 Leicester."

Carragher: "100 per-cent penalty. It actually comes for Vardy's bad touch - I know Monreal's unhappy but it's a penalty."

Gooners wouldn't be crying if it had been one of theirs


----------



## Kerr

Goal with their first shot on target. Arsenal have had a lot the ball, but not doing too much. 

Leicester have lost their composure too. They need to calm down before they lose another goal. 

It'll be all Arsenal now. 

That silly sending off will cost dear.


----------



## Kerr

Sitter.


----------



## Kerr

Added time in injury time....

It was coming for a while.


----------



## Clancy

Wow, that was unlucky really Leicester held on really well after going to 10 men. Stupid challenge to go down to 10 men for as well

Still think they'll win the league tbh


----------



## Ravinder

Gutted for Leicester. You could just sense it coming. Welbeck winner. You couldn't write it.


----------



## A&J

In the last second man...that is a though one


----------



## Clancy

Wenger now has to say well done to a player he publicly said he didn't want :lol: all the arsenal fans who gave him **** will be quiet now too I bet


----------



## vek

great battle,really pleased for welbeck.in fact im absolutely over the bloody moon


----------



## ferted

Well knew it would be a hard game, but down to 10 men just made it much harder for us
Arsenal knew how to use the extra man 
Pretty sure had we not gone down to 10 men we'd of won it

No doubt Dj will be here at some point saying they destroyed us :lol::lol:


----------



## Rainbow

It was a really good match with terrible refereeing. Even though I sympathise with The Gunners, the referee's decisions had huge impact on the score. I am glad Arsenal won today but unfortunately I can't see us winning the league. Our rosy dream will last a week as it always tends to happen and I am pretty sure we will lose to Man Utd next week. 

Next match performance will define Liechester's fate imho. I am eagerly anticipating to see if they have the mental requirements to carry on that fairy tale to a happy ending.


----------



## Clancy

Tottenham could be the dark horse this year, not much mentioned but they are playing quality and right up there. If they keep it up they could sneak past everyone


----------



## Kerr

The sending off completely changed the game. After that Leicester had no out ball and the game was right on top of them. 

That said Arsenal looked as if they were in a blind panic too. Sanchez and Ramsey slashed at everything today. They had way too many wild miskicks. 

That was a huge game today and Arsenal did what they needed to do and win. It wasn't really convincing though.

Nerves got the better of both teams, but it did make it exciting.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Loooooooool!!!!!!!! Merked you HOME AND AWAY byaitchessssss.

Doubt, THE Arsenal at your own risk :lol: :lol: :lol: Armchair pundits Pffffffft!

As for this racist chav Vardy, pen looked harsh. Not really one to coat off refs, but anyway.


That was a vital win, had to beat Leicester again and close the gap.
can't remember the last time we won in the dying seconds!

Danny Welbeck, you beautiful man. Said to a guy called Horace in the North Bank, scenes if Welbz comes on and scores the winner ...then bang, OMD!
Doesn't matter how the victory>> just win.

Nemo(Ozil) f***ing turned up right at the end of the movie!

Vasilewski is a pretty dirty **** man.

Guess that's karma for the times he intentionally broke people's legs, jaws and cheekbones during his time at Anderlecht.

He himself fell victim of a terrible foul by Witsel as well and one should never wish horrible injuries to a player but if there's one player who gets the closest to deserving bad fortune it's him.


Giroud,Walcott,Welbeck came up big today.

Big moments.

That defeat for Leicester, could mess with their heads. And create a massive swing.Make them doubt ****.

Not saying it will..but anyway, race still on thanks to Dat guy Welbz.

Don't think I celebrated that much even when Ramsey scored the winner in the cup final.

Hopefully, doing the double over a team in such impressive flow should inject a massive morale boost.

COYG!!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

ferted said:


> Well knew it would be a hard game, but down to 10 men just made it much harder for us
> Arsenal knew how to use the extra man
> Pretty sure had we not gone down to 10 men we'd of won it
> 
> No doubt Dj will be here at some point saying they destroyed us :lol::lol:


No we didn't destroy you like last time.

Just beat you which was enough.

Happy Valentines Day:wave:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Rainbow said:


> It was a really good match with terrible refereeing. Even though I sympathise with The Gunners, the referee's decisions had huge impact on the score. I am glad Arsenal won today but unfortunately I can't see us winning the league. Our rosy dream will last a week as it always tends to happen and I am pretty sure we will lose to Man Utd next week.
> 
> Next match performance will define Liechester's fate imho. I am eagerly anticipating to see if they have the mental requirements to carry on that fairy tale to a happy ending.


Don't say that Rainbow man!

I know we're inconsistent,but keep positive brother :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG

Being fair here Atkinson pretty much gifted Arsenal a route back into the game. Sanchez and Girouds reaction after the free kicks were embarrasing to English football.

I saw Gerry do that when he last played and I was screaming at the tele for him to shut his trap and stop waving that yellow card around!

Makes it more interesting now though I suppose


----------



## Kerr

Just seen the Liverpool score. Ouch. 

A hammering is the last thing Villa needed.


----------



## vek

dj,that last minute welbeck goal took me back to that good old yorkshire lad alan sunderland in the 1979 cup final.


----------



## Rainbow

What the heck have happened to Villa??? They look so lost and certain relegators.


----------



## spursfan

come on you Spurs 1-0 hurrikane blowing!!!


----------



## Alfieharley1

DJ you have not won the league only beat us twice  remember we are only Leicester City not Barcelona 

To be fair I did see the goals coming when Simpson got the second yellow.
Feel the ref was inconsistent and appauling. In favour of both sides both teams was hard done by in different situations. Simpsons yellows was not yellow. Ozil could have also easily got a red.
Arsenal did batter us in possession. 

DJ but guess what? We are still top of the league! 
It will be another year Arsenal do not win and can put a wager on that


----------



## spursfan

2-1...COYS, you can hold on to this lead...I hope

Kev


----------



## spursfan

Get in there!!! 2-1 to the Spurs....final whistle has gone
looking good.


----------



## spursfan

COULD BE JUDGEMENT DAY....


Massive derby

Man City 1-2 Tottenham

Posted at 
18:14 




Here is one for your diary... Saturday 5 March, 12:45 GMT, Tottenham v Arsenal.


----------



## Rainbow

Massive win for Tottenham. I think they have secured their position in the first 4.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Alfieharley1 said:


> DJ you have not won the league only beat us twice  remember we are only Leicester City not Barcelona
> 
> To be fair I did see the goals coming when Simpson got the second yellow.
> Feel the ref was inconsistent and appauling. In favour of both sides both teams was hard done by in different situations. Simpsons yellows was not yellow. Ozil could have also easily got a red.
> Arsenal did batter us in possession.
> 
> DJ but guess what? We are still top of the league!
> It will be another year Arsenal do not win and can put a wager on that


:lol: Yes I know you're top.

But we have still closed the gap to two, which was today's objective.

Other results are out of our hands.

All we can do is carry on winning.

As for the game.

Actually, the first was a clear block when the ball was past him, definite yellow.

Second was a blatant pull back when Giroud was running free, definite yellow.

This was a great victory. We were 1-0 down against a team who love sitting back and countering and we beat them. Really sticking the dagger in ,in the very, very last second..

This was a huge momentum shift for the whole league.

And a rather large cokk shoved down the throat of the brown noses and media.

Love it 

.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Your opinion but don't agree with the second yellow. 

It may be a great victory but we still have plenty of games to go and you have a lot of tough matches  we now have a easier spell until the final 3 games.

As for brown noses please can you explain?


----------



## Zetec-al

You scored a last minute goal in the 95th minute. Against 10 men...


Hardly 'merked'


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Laws of the game fella. 
You got a good team, but I think Simpson is your weakest link.





I mean, mainly fans who's own team are doing ****e with fake love for your team.

Yeah, plenty games to go and most likely a lot more twists and turns along the way.

This was probably your hardest game left.

Much easier run in than us. I know we haven't won nothing today and I may seem over excited , but sitting in a football ground and seeing a guy come back after so long and scoring the winner in the dying seconds was an epic scene from my point of view.


----------



## Kerr

I watched some of the Spurs game. They didn't create much in the first half, but I'll tell you what, they looked bigger, fitter and more composed than any other team today. They've been sneaking up for ages and are now right there. 

I'll need to watch MOTD to see some of the incidents again. The Leicester sending off was probably correct. If the ref did let it go, I don't think people would have been too concerned. Giroud wasn't actually going anywhere and it was the slightest of tugs. 

All the professionals are going 100% penalty. I still can't make my mind up. 

It's all bunched up now and getting interesting for the rest of the season.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

He's an idiot, he was on a yellow and he pulled Giroud down.

Blatant foul.

As for Spurs, City gone done with that penalty.

Never in a million years did Sterling purposely handball that.


----------



## Kerr

DJ X-Ray said:


> He's an idiot, he was on a yellow and he pulled Giroud down.
> 
> Blatant foul.
> 
> As for Spurs, City gone done with that penalty.
> 
> Never in a million years did Sterling purposely handball that.


It was a foul. I'll watch again in an hour.

We've got our own highlights first.


----------



## dcj

DJ X-Ray said:


> He's an idiot, he was on a yellow and he pulled Giroud down.
> 
> Blatant foul.
> 
> As for Spurs, City gone done with that penalty.
> 
> Never in a million years did Sterling purposely handball that.


Jury's out whether it hit his hand at all ,how the ref knew he did from there we'll never know. But typically City only start playing with any desire when they go a goal down. Not over yet though, but we've just made it a lot harder for ourselves.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dcj said:


> Jury's out whether it hit his hand at all ,how the ref knew he did from there we'll never know. But typically City only start playing with any desire when they go a goal down. Not over yet though, but we've just made it a lot harder for ourselves.


Yeah, my mistake he didn't touch it at all.

No pen for me, no way.

Game was cagey in my eyes, no team played particularly well.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Can see why Villa are where they are.

Truly shocking display.

Worst I can remember a team playing from memory.

Newcastle, equally shocking.

Major problems for the pair of them.


----------



## Kerr

Watching the highlights, Simpson was very unlucky to be sent off. 

On another day neither of those fouls would have got a yellow. Both fouls, but the first was clumsy the second was soft. Arsenal got a couple of yellows for cynical fouls, Simpson's wasn't remotely close.

It was the Arsenal players that forced the ref to take action. 

Hopefully Leicester don't take the defeat too hard. They'll feel hard done to due to the sending off which changed the game.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yellow card offences.

Simpson ****ed up.

End of story.

Leicester can feel as hard done by as they wish.

Things could have been different had we lost, due to a foul that wasn't given before their dubious penalty decision.

Karma.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Ran into him.
Blatant cheat.
No pen.


----------



## Kerr

The first wasn't a yellow. Sanchez forced that. It was a foul but it was just a coming together after trying to get the ball. He didn't lunge in. If Sanchez didn't plead for a yellow, it'd never have got a card. 

Does a tug always mean a yellow? I'm not sure. If you pull someone back to gain an advantage or stop good play yes, but Giroud was going nowhere. It was a stupid tug when you're on a yellow though.

I'd probably say it was a Arsenal foul at the start of the Leicester penalty. It was a professional foul halfway up the park to stop the break. 

Arsenal committed a few professional fouls today, but they weren't on MOTD tonight. They were cynical/clever to stop Leicester. 

I think Leicester would have seen Arsenal off if they stayed with 11 men. It totally killed their game. 

Football, it's all ifs, buts and maybes.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Coming together?

He ran into Sanchez and totally missed the ball.

Giroud, pulled down.

Playback to your hearts content.

It's always,gonna look the same.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I don't think they would have beat us, they only scored by a dodgy penalty.

They never really had us shook at any point.

They were just defending well and that was about it.

Kante was their motm.

There was no major goal threat towards us.

Mahrez was in Monreal's pocket, as he was in King Power.

Best team won.

No question.


----------



## Kerr

Not sure I agree with that DJ.

They sliced through your defence and Okazaki was wrongly ruled offside when only Cech to beat. Vardy should have scored with his header in the first half too.

The MOTD highlights missed the Okazaki chance. They also jumped from the sending off to Arsenal's goal. 

Arsenal committed a few professional fouls when they were going to get stretched. 

When Leicester are a goal up, they are murder to play against. Their best quality is their counter attacking football. 

When Simpson got sent off they took off Mahrez. There was no out ball after than and their game was killed. They were sitting ducks for the rest of the game. 

It's getting meaty now for us neutrals. 

I'm picturing Terry scoring an OG in the last game of the season now. :lol:


----------



## GleemSpray

Hmmm... what was it that Pelligrini said after Siteh beat us with that ball out of play goal ? Oh yes, thats right , he shrugged his shoulders and said " Some decisions you get and some you dont " Hehehehehehehehe.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> Not sure I agree with that DJ.
> 
> They sliced through your defence and Okazaki was wrongly ruled offside when only Cech to beat. Vardy should have scored with his header in the first half too.
> 
> The MOTD highlights missed the Okazaki chance. They also jumped from the sending off to Arsenal's goal.
> 
> Arsenal committed a few professional fouls when they were going to get stretched.
> 
> When Leicester are a goal up, they are murder to play against. Their best quality is their counter attacking football.
> 
> When Simpson got sent off they took off Mahrez. There was no out ball after than and their game was killed. They were sitting ducks for the rest of the game.
> 
> It's getting meaty now for us neutrals.
> 
> I'm picturing Terry scoring an OG in the last game of the season now. :lol:


Have to agree to disagree on this one Kerr mate.
I'm not saying it was an angelic performance by us and I'm never one for players trying to sway officials but they were a bit dirty for me and I honestly didn't feel threatened by them. They just sat waiting to pounce, which is their style, I know.

Thought we was gonna draw to be perfectly honest...

Till dat guy won it for us.

Anyway, yeah Terry. Hopefully, he'll get an OG, then go on to break his neck :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

If ManUre tried that. Rooney would pass to Martial, who would pass to Carrick and he would then pass to Smalling, who would pass it back to DeGea.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

*****! :lol:


----------



## nbray67

Had it been 11 v 11 on Sunday DJ then it would've been a fair game but a red card was deserved and you got the win you needed.

It did however, take 70mins for Arsenal to get a shot on target which is not the best stat on the day.

It'll be a close run thing but if Leicester don't win it, they are still 2pts in front btw, then Spurs will.

So, 12 games to go and here's my final top 4 prediction.

Leicester
Spurs (they'll get a result against Arsenal on the 5th March)
Arsenal
Man City


----------



## nbray67

DJ you talk like a 'gangsta' in your post's with a complete disregard for anyone else's opinion. 
You hope Leicester lose every game, man, what a tool you are at times with comments like that. 
I said 11 v 11 would've been a fairer game, by that I meant as in 'a more even match'. I also said the red was correct. 
You need to get off your Arsenal high horse at times. 

You call it wrong so so many times but come on here as DJ Big Balls when Arsenal scrape a win against a team who staved off relegation last season and played with 10 men for a considerable period of time. 

This is my last post directed at you as I can't be doing with numpty's like you after that garbage you've just posted.


----------



## alan hanson

footy banter at its best dont take it personally it'd be boring if it wasnt like this


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Lol funny how people get the hump and start name calling when undebatable actual facts are produced.

Don't understand this undying devotion to a team that you have zero allegiance to either...

I thought I was looking at a Liverbird, not a Fox.

Laser removal is available :lol: 

Calm down man, you take life to seriously.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

alan hanson said:


> footy banter at its best dont take it personally it'd be boring if it wasnt like this


 Exactly right. I just responded to a post. I never said a word to him? 
My family are Hammers and I don't mind seeing them do well, but if West Ham or any other club are in the way of the holy grail, there's only one way it going.

You know what I mean Al?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Quote:
Atkinson came under fire from both managers
after Sunday's potential title decider, having
awarded Leicester a first-half penalty and sent
off Foxes right-back Danny Simpson for two
yellow card offences.
And Atkinson's former colleague Howard Webb
said in his Times column that Drinkwater
should also have seen red, moments after
Theo Walcott had equalised for Arsenal,
though he does not believe any retrospective
action will be taken.
"This was a miss by Atkinson on what was a
red-card tackle," Webb said. "Danny
Drinkwater's studs are halfway up Aaron
Ramsey's calf and they land with intensity and
force.
"Atkinson was looking in the direction of the
tackle so I doubt any retrospective action will
be taken as the laws state that the referee has
to have missed the incident for that to
happen. Atkinson will not be happy with that
one when he watches it back."

Unquote.

Case closed.


----------



## alan hanson

DJ X-Ray said:


> Exactly right. I just responded to a post. I never said a word to him?
> My family are Hammers and I don't mind seeing them do well, but if West Ham or any other club are in the way of the holy grail, there's only one way it going.
> 
> You know what I mean Al?


Since stopping playing footy, family and new house footy has kinda dropped down the pecking list, i watch out for it take an interest etc...

for some its a way of life, a focus and part of their characteristic/personality, they put so much effort and emotion into following their side it not only goes in but comes out that way. those who don't may often struggle to understand this commitment and often defence. This is what makes English fans known across the world.

Supporting other teams, it's a results business, whilst you don't mind them given the day they stand in your sides way they mean nothing they are the enemy if you like. Success is everything, the reason why teams gets supported and often resembles the supporters success and gives confidence right?

football is not just a game......................it's a way of life


----------



## Clancy

I like mikel but that was a dumb challenge to make and unnecessary 

Then to cause the deflection as well ffs


----------



## Clancy

Made up for it !!!!!


----------



## DrEskimo

Clancy said:


> Made up for it !!!!!


Haha I cant stand Mikel (have no idea what 8 odd managers have seen in him to keep him...)...but I had to laugh that he scored...fair play!

Really nervous for the first 20mins but been playing some beautiful football since. Cracking first tie :thumb:


----------



## DrEskimo

Strangely happy with the 2-1...thought we played well and defended with a purpose. Massive slice of luck for PSG's first goal and Courtois needed to do better for the second (good finish though).

Should be a good tie at the Bridge!


----------



## Clancy

Yeah shame they got the second I thought 1-1 was pretty fair really. Surprised with the performance I didn't expect us to play that we'll tbh. 1st 20 mins where tough but we pulled through it well and gave it a good go 

Should be good 2nd game


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Hazard didn't do himself any favours last night with that display, if he wants to join PSG.

Been proper cack this season.

Good player, but well over-rated.


----------



## DrEskimo

DJ X-Ray said:


> Hazard didn't do himself any favours last night with that display, if he wants to join PSG.
> 
> Been proper cack this season.
> 
> Good player, but well over-rated.


One or two moments, but generally extremely frustrating last night, as he has been all season...

Not sure about him being over-rated though...he was rated very highly last season, and rightly so he was outstanding, and he's been rated very low this season, and rightly so he's been **** poor...!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

DrEskimo said:


> One or two moments, but generally extremely frustrating last night, as he has been all season...
> 
> Not sure about him being over-rated though...he was rated very highly last season, and rightly so he was outstanding, and he's been rated very low this season, and rightly so he's been **** poor...!


 Yeah he was good, but the media hype and Maureen just go to the extremes with the 'better than Ronaldo' comments.

Maybe he's missing the lovely Eva...
ooh, I'd be injured every week.
' Up a bit, down a bit'


----------



## DrEskimo

DJ X-Ray said:


> Yeah he was good, but the media hype and Maureen just go to the extremes with the 'better than Ronaldo' comments.
> 
> Maybe he's missing the lovely Eva...
> ooh, I'd be injured every week.
> ' Up a bit, down a bit'


I know I would....!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Things are going from bad to worst for United.

Rooney injured, Degea injured, then they lose to a team that got it's name from someone who fell asleep on their keyboard...seriously should have just gave Moyes more time if you ask me.


----------



## Kerr

DJ X-Ray said:


> Things are going from bad to worst for United.
> 
> Rooney injured, Degea injured, then they lose to a team that got it's name from someone who fell asleep on their keyboard...seriously should have just gave Moyes more time if you ask me.


The same team knocked Southampton out earlier in the season over two legs.

The days of British clubs losing to mediocre European teams being a shock has past.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Can't believe this **** Mike Dean is reffing the game today.

Should be banned from any of our matches the ******.

The FA doing its utmost,to stop us getting an FA cup treble smh.

Should be a fair bit of rotation today.

Small matter of Barca next week that we need to spank.

COYG!!!


----------



## vek

i for 1 have my fingers crossed (& toes!) for a gunners double mate!


----------



## Kerr

Hull at home should be a walk in the park.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Really could have done without a replay.
Blatant pens not given. Unsurprisingly smh.

Keeper had the game of his life, shot after shot saved. Not the greatest performance by us, just one of those days.

Chambers seems like he's developing nicely.

Definitely one of the better players compared to the **** saints sold last season.


----------



## vek

i also liked elneny,always available for the lay off.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yeah he was solid, played some decent passes and kept the ball moving. He had a good game, l like him.


----------



## Kerr

Is the FA cup now turning into league cup? 

Looking at quite a few of the line ups and listening to a few comments made, it's sounding that every year that the FA cup is being devalued.

It's a bit like the league cup where teams would rather focus elsewhere and not put full effort and focus into it. 

Is it becoming a bit meaningless?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Meaningless? To whom?
Certainly not fans, or players.

I've never seen a player lift a cup at Wembley with a miserable face yet.


----------



## Kerr

DJ X-Ray said:


> Meaningless? To whom?
> Certainly not fans, or players.
> 
> I've never seen a player lift a cup at Wembley with a miserable face yet.


Nobody lifts the league cup unhappy either. The stadium also sells out with ease too. It only seems to matter if you win. Until the final it's a distraction for bigger things.

It just appears that teams aren't taking it so seriously anymore. Look how many teams rest their best players, some of the teams roll out a lot of reserves. That's when the league cup started going downhill, before that it was a major thing. The same trend has started and getting deeper.

The league and money from the Champions League means the FA cup is getting less of a focus.

There was 19 changes in personal between Arsenal V Hull today with their last games. Fair enough you've to allow for squad rotation and tactics, but nearly the entirety of both teams is very excessive.


----------



## Clancy

DJ X-Ray said:


> Meaningless? To whom?
> Certainly not fans, or players.
> 
> I've never seen a player lift a cup at Wembley with a miserable face yet.


To some prem clubs, who put out basically youth squads in the cup games. To me, they must think it's a waste of time


----------



## dcj

Kerr said:


> Is the FA cup now turning into league cup?
> 
> Looking at quite a few of the line ups and listening to a few comments made, it's sounding that every year that the FA cup is being devalued.
> 
> It's a bit like the league cup where teams would rather focus elsewhere and not put full effort and focus into it.
> 
> Is it becoming a bit meaningless?


Not meaningless,but its not as special an occasion as it used to be. The whole old Wembley climbing up the steps to get the Cup instead of the now stand on a big advertising podium to receive it made it special. Talk of making it a midweek fixture with no replay isn't going to help its cause although I find night matches have a better atmosphere so that could help it. Doesn't help that theres so much football on nowadays that these matches just become another match and it also doesn't help when early ties between 2 prem sides are shown as the live match.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> *Nobody lifts the league cup unhappy either.*The stadium also sells out with ease too. It only seems to matter if you win. Until the final it's a distraction for bigger things.
> 
> It just appears that teams aren't taking it so seriously anymore. Look how many teams rest their best players, some of the teams roll out a lot of reserves. That's when the league cup started going downhill, before that it was a major thing. The same trend has started and getting deeper.
> 
> The league and money from the Champions League means the FA cup is getting less of a focus.
> 
> There was 19 changes in personal between Arsenal V Hull today with their last games. Fair enough you've to allow for squad rotation and tactics, but nearly the entirety of both teams is very excessive.


I know they don't, hence why I said 'a cup'.
Every trophy matters at the time of actually winning it despite its pecking order.The FA cup is the oldest competition in football, so will never be thought of/become meaningless.

Generally speaking, I'd be an advocate of putting out a strong(er) team, but what with a massive game on Tuesday I can see why we in particular would prioritise because of it.

I can't imagine Wenger - in my case - wouldn't like to win 3 in a row though.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Clancy said:


> To some prem clubs, who put out basically youth squads in the cup games. To me, they must think it's a waste of time


PL and UCL(for the lucky few) is where their priorities lie, I don't think they class it as waste of time though.


----------



## Clancy

DJ X-Ray said:


> PL and UCL(for the lucky few) is where their priorities lie, I don't think they class it as waste of time though.


Yeah but it seems to be teams not in champs league putting out week teams this year. When there only chance of silverware is the cup and they don't even try ? Makes no sense to me


----------



## Kerr

Hull changed their entire team with the exception of one player. 

Clearly they prioritise the Championship ahead of the FA cup.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yeah and I don't blame them. They're top I think and probably want to rest players and not get any injuries etc. Coming back up to the PL has to be what their main goal is and in their position probably all that's on their mind at this point in time.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Clancy said:


> Yeah but it seems to be teams not in champs league putting out week teams this year. When there only chance of silverware is the cup and they don't even try ? Makes no sense to me


I see your point, but it comes down to what situation the clubs are in at the time domestically I suppose.


----------



## Kerr

DJ X-Ray said:


> Yeah and I don't blame them. They're top I think and probably want to rest players and not get any injuries etc. Coming back up to the PL has to be what their main goal is and in their position probably all that's on their mind at this point in time.


I can understand why they did it, but it completely undermines the FA cup.

The top Premier league teams are fielding very weakened teams, the teams in the relegation zone are trying to stay in the league and rest their best and the top championship teams are more interested in getting to the Premier League. The teams in the middle also allow runs outs for reserve players.

Too many teams are sidetracked by other priorities.

Years ago the league cup was a massive deal. It has faded off a lot and only means something when you win. The FA cup is going the same way.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> I can understand why they did it, but it completely undermines the FA cup.
> 
> The top Premier league teams are fielding very weakened teams, the teams in the relegation zone are trying to stay in the league and rest their best and the top championship teams are more interested in getting to the Premier League. The teams in the middle also allow runs outs for reserve players.
> 
> To many teams are sidetracked by other priorities.
> 
> Years ago the league cup was a massive deal. It has faded off a lot and only means something when you win. The FA cup is going the same way.


Yeah I agree, I'd much prefer to see stronger teams and l personally still think the FA cup is a prestigious trophy but I suppose it all comes down to what competition makes the club the most money.

But from my perspective, I'm a Fan of Arsenal Football Club not Arsenal LTD and always happy to see us lift any trophy.


----------



## Clancy

Bbc pitch side correspondent got like 4 names wrong when reading the team sheets out, got one job ffs :lol:


----------



## spursfan

didn't want to win the cup anyway


----------



## GleemSpray

Did you notice during the FA Cup draw, when Watford was drawn out, Mark Chapman said "_and its Watford who will be going to the Emirates _"

Bet the Hull fans were delighted that he had already written them off :lol:


----------



## dcj

DJ X-Ray said:


> PL and UCL(for the lucky few) is where their priorities lie, I don't think they class it as waste of time though.


Our lot bloody well did today.:wall:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dcj said:


> Our lot bloody well did today.:wall:


Hmm that was quite an extreme baptism of fire for your academy players to be put up against a full strength Chelsea XI.

You could say, thrown to the lions  But again, it shows where both teams priorities lie. Obviously, for you its the PL and UCL with Kiev coming up in the week. Chelsea on the other hand, are simply not going to win the PL this season and the UCL is unlikely (although still possible), but I think the FA cup is their most realistic chance of any silverware this season and their team selection today reflects that.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

spursfan said:


> didn't want to win the cup anyway


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Literally a few hours away from the biggest game in football, bar none.

Arsenal record at Emirates vs
Barcelona: 

Played: 2 Won: 1 Drawn:
1 Lost: 0 Goals For (Scored): 4 Goal
Against (Conceded): 3.

Mission objective: Stop MSN!!! 

Not overly concerned with the rest of their team. Also, for once we are quite evenly matched height wise.

Midgets v Dwarves.

This is going to be difficult, to say the least, but doable. Need to use the same tactics as when we beat Bayern and hit them on the counter.

Hoping we turn on the charm, although not as easy as that, been pretty inconsistent lately and
Sanchez not in the zone.

This game is made for Jack and Santi, but hey that's life. 

Can't think of a player like Giroud that Barca come across in La liga, so let's use his ability.

3-1 Arsenal, 2-2 draw...He says.

Let's sing our hearts out tonight at Emirates and represent for all the gooners worldwide! 

COYG!!!


----------



## Ravinder

Gutted as I don't have BT Sport and it's a 12 month contract to sign up.


----------



## Kerr

Arsenal have played really well. I would not have guessed that they only had 28% of possession as the stats say. 

I think they might regret their golden chance. Can't afford to miss those.

Barcelona stepped up a gear for the 5 minutes before half time and sliced Arsenal open a couple of times. Suarez should have scored with that header. 

Another 45 to go.


----------



## Zetec-al

Barca just too good. 

Clumsy from Flamini. 

Shame really would like to see the English teams go through.


----------



## Rainbow

Can someone explain me the why the heck Flamini entered at 0-1????


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Disappointing to say the least. We were pretty on point tactically and did well to quell their attack for a large part of the game but after all that hard work a couple of moments of ineptitude and not taking the chances we had and it all goes down the drain. I think Welbz would have been a better choice. I think a clinical striker and we maybe win that. The defence just lost all shape and the whole team went charging forward looking for goals, leaving space at the back against Messi, Suarez and Neymar, a recipe for disaster...

I have no words for Flamini, well I have but...tbh Mertesacker just as much to blame, he should have just hoofed it.


----------



## Overdoser

I thought Arsenal did well upto the 1st goal. Lack of a world class striker has cost them.


----------



## Clancy

Good to see city putting in the European display you'd expect, got Kiev sussed out a treat


----------



## Kerr

Clancy said:


> Good to see city putting in the European display you'd expect, got Kiev sussed out a treat


Kiev are so off the pace and very slack. Their league has a winter shut down and they've haven't played a competitive game since the beginning of December.

The best part of 3 months without a real game and then straight into a CL game is not a good situation.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

This Rashford kid looked good for United last night.
Playing against Championship level opposition at best, but good game.

Next round: 

Man U v Liverpool.

Tottenham v Dortmund.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Leicester have been well below par but still grind out a win.
Norwich will wish that they capitalised on their earlier chance(which was a sitter).


----------



## Zetec-al

Good result for Chelsea! Come on!!

Well done Leicester too.


----------



## Clancy

Arsenal are playing rubbish, scoreline is very flattering tbh. Ramsey should of been off imo too, irrelevant of the challenge etc can't see how that isn't taken as violent conduct


----------



## nbray67

The ars3 as fell out of Arsenal I see just when they needed a result. Ha ha.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Absolutely awful performance... worst performance of the season for me, can't even put a few passes together. Just didn't turn up at all.
Anything at OT is a bonus despite the team they put out but we just didn't perform.


----------



## Kerr

I think it was a stick on Man Utd would win today no matter the team they put out.

I've not seen any of it as I was out. I was listening to the last 20 minutes on the way home. The pundits reviews of Arsenal wasn't too kind. 

Can't feel too good when LVG feels he's in a position to mock anyone.


----------



## GleemSpray

Squeaky Bum Time.


----------



## Clancy

Great goalkeeping


----------



## Zetec-al

Arsenal just have no star quality. Well deserved win for united


----------



## Rainbow

Rainbow said:


> I am glad Arsenal won today but unfortunately I can't see us winning the league. Our rosy dream will last a week as it always tends to happen and* I am pretty sure we will lose to Man Utd next week*.


I am stupid I am not making bets on Arsenal games. FFS Wenger, GTFO you id#ot!!!

P.S. Arsenal will never ever win the PL again. Not until that c*nt is alive.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Haha Arsenal!

Beautiful result for Leicester with us winning. Just a shame Tottenham came back and won.


----------



## Clancy

How is yaya still on the pitch? !


----------



## Ravinder

Man Utd derved to win that game and they played well. Rashford was terrific, nice finishes. I think LVG should just play quite a few of the young guns now in the remaining matches. We've nothing to lose now. Top four is gone.


----------



## Rainbow

Brilliant penalty shooting by Liverpool. Terrific shooting!Lol...


----------



## silverback

i knew there was trouble when lucas was the second pen taker.where was henderson,milner,sturridge,origi etc ?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Rainbow said:


> I am stupid I am not making bets on Arsenal games. FFS Wenger, GTFO you id#ot!!!
> 
> P.S. Arsenal will never ever win the PL again. Not until that c*nt is alive.


Lol don't even waste your money.

We're out of form and confidence is low, you can't just switch either on unfortunately.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

:lol: The pain of losing a Cup Final at Wembley.
Feel for Klopp, one of the best managers in the league, but this Liverpool team are just too s**t.
Coutinho, what a f**ktard, with his ridiculous stutter run to deceive the keeper but the only person he ends up deceiving is himself. 

Idiotic sight, sums him up really.


----------



## cheekymonkey

so if Arsenal hadn't bought Welbeck,would Rashford played today?


----------



## Rainbow

I am only a little bit upset of seeing heartless and brainless players like Monreal, Ramsey and Gabriel. I am sure those three can't even qualify to play for the reserves of West Bromich Albion... 

On the other hand, the children of United hid the ball from our "stars" and literally left their souls on the pitch. I am not sure but most probably the weekly wage of the starting eleven today is less than Rooney's.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Rainbow said:


> I am only a little bit upset of seeing heartless and brainless players like Monreal, Ramsey and Gabriel. I am sure those three can't even qualify to play for the reserves of West Bromich Albion...
> 
> On the other hand, the children of United hid the ball from our "stars" and literally left their souls on the pitch. I am not sure but most probably the weekly wage of the starting eleven today is less than Rooney's.


Monreal has been one of our best players and Gabriel just needs gametime with Kos to build a relationship.

He will come good. Trust me.

Theo and Ramsey I'd bench, they've been useless
I'd bring Joel Campbell back and use Elneny and Coquelin - dominate the middle, we're too open and easy to play against. Ramsey is too b2b and has poor ball retention. We miss Cazorla badly, he doesn't panic when he gets the ball and misplace passes.

The goals came from two of our own mistakes and a deflection, which you can't do anything about.
Fair play to the Rashford kid, he was there and took his chances but didn't threaten us for the rest of the game.

We haven't won at OT for a long time and didn't expect a win as some thought with our form, but that display was just poor. We were **** and deserved nothing less. Maybe we should get a shrink to take a look at them.

The only way the players can redeem themselves is to put two major performances in and beat Swansea and Tottenham.


----------



## Zetec-al

Liecester to win the league after tonight!!

HAHA ARSENAL. HAHA MAN CITY


----------



## nbray67

:lol:Oh dear, again, Arsenal.:lol:


----------



## Kerr

Wow. Didn't see that coming at all. 

The London derby suddenly got even more important to win at the weekend.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Fighting for the title and you have these clowns on the pitch smh.

Campbell was huge all game, even scores and taken off.

6 players Swansea rested and still they beat us. ******s, glad I never went.

Only light is Leicester dropping points and City and Totenham results.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> Wow. Didn't see that coming at all.
> 
> The London derby suddenly got even more important to win at the weekend.


Yeah massive! We're gonna get smashed Kerr.

Defo be going to that one :lol:

Form goes out the window usually in this match but I don't envisage a win.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Liverpool fans taking selfies because they won a League game :lol:


----------



## Rainbow

I am not even mad anymore. I am just curious who will blame the french fukctard tomorrow.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Doubt now for Cech for the Tottenham game now. So that's that.

Sigh. Just bring in Joachim Low and done.


----------



## danwel

United creeping back into contention for CL spots now when really they shouldn't be


----------



## nbray67

Nice to see Sterling having a fantastic season and setting the PL alight.

Lasted all of 45mins against a full back who's been injured for nigh on 2 seasons and started his 1st PL game last night.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Really sad to see Arsenal lose AGAIN meant to be the team to run away with it - NOT :wave:


----------



## Kerr

I see the police have landed Sunderland in it tonight. They've confirmed that the club was told about what Johnson had been up to after the club said they didn't know the details. 

I was listening to Jeremy Vine on R2 today and was actually shocked by some of the callers defending him. 

A woman phoned in to say she didn't really have an issue with the situation. Apparently a 15 year old girl is as mature as a "young" 28 year old male. There was nothing wrong with what happened. 

Vine was quick to rightfully get on her back. Turned out the woman had sons and not a daughter, he pointed out she wouldn't feel the same way if she had a 15 year old being chased by a 28 year old male. 

I didn't quite get the judge's comments after the trial either. I thought the "wave goodbye to your daughter comments" were a bit odd. 

He's rightfully going to get punished, but surely he's not that big of a risk they can impose a life ban from his own child?


----------



## GleemSpray

Kerr said:


> I didn't quite get the judge's comments after the trial either. I thought the "wave goodbye to your daughter comments" were a bit odd.
> 
> He's rightfully going to get punished, but surely he's not that big of a risk they can impose a life ban from his own child?


He said this after he had said " _you can expect a substantial custodial sentence_ " and then added that comment about his daughter and said " _It will be some time before you will be with her again _".

A bit harsh perhaps, but he then gave him two weeks bail " _to get your affairs in order _" before he gets sentenced and sent down, which he didn't have to do.

The sentencing guidelines for this are anything up to ten years inside, apparently.


----------



## GleemSpray

Kerr said:


> I see the police have landed Sunderland in it tonight. They've confirmed that the club was told about what Johnson had been up to after the club said they didn't know the details.


 Was watching Big Sams press conference earlier today and, to me, his body language was of a man who had been stitched up.

Why was he having to answer questions about letting Johnson stay at the club to train and play ?

It should have been one of the Club Directors standing there and saying " _it was the Boards decision to let him continue at the club _"

The cowards are hiding in the background and letting Allardyce handle the dirty work.


----------



## dcj

nbray67 said:


> Nice to see Sterling having a fantastic season and setting the PL alight.
> 
> Lasted all of 45mins against a full back who's been injured for nigh on 2 seasons and started his 1st PL game last night.


Probably weighed down with his winners medal from Sunday.

But,agree still doesn't impress me at all.


----------



## nbray67

dcj said:


> Probably weighed down with his winners medal from Sunday.
> 
> But,agree still doesn't impress me at all.


Aye, he has the medal dcj but he was awful on Sunday also I thought and that's not just me being biased. He missed to relatively easy chances and never really contributed an awful lot.

I wonder, deep down, if City are slightly disappointed with him after that huge transfer? He's got talent but goes missing all to often, exactly how he was at us. Great one game, shocking/missing etc etc....for the next 3 or 4.


----------



## dcj

nbray67 said:


> Aye, he has the medal dcj but he was awful on Sunday also I thought and that's not just me being biased. He missed to relatively easy chances and never really contributed an awful lot.
> 
> I wonder, deep down, if City are slightly disappointed with him after that huge transfer? He's got talent but goes missing all to often, exactly how he was at us. Great one game, shocking/missing etc etc....for the next 3 or 4.


I think slightly disappointed may be an understatement. Don't think Pep will rate him much as he likes players to keep the ball and that's something Sterling doesn't seem capable of. He looks like he's going to run past the ball sometimes and doesn't seem to be aware that he'll have an opponent closing him down either. Difference between him and De Bruyne ability wise is like night and day considering the amount paid for both. 
I remember thinking watching the final how ironic it would be if his misses would cost us the game.


----------



## Clancy

I think he's pants, they paid far too much for potential 

But then again money has got silly recently and is gonna get far worse once the new TV deal money rolls in. So he'll probably be a cheap buy in comparison to the prices coming up 

The rest of the world is going to demand a fortune for anyone going to the prem

Hopefully that means more homegrown players will come through instead of so many foreign buys


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Right, off to sh*te Hart Lane, this is it, time to silence all critics and get a win that will put a smile on all Arsenal fans faces. We have the players to easily hurt Spurs so they need to stand up and be counted and put in a decent performance for once. Couldn't score in a brothel at the moment and that needs to change right now.

So let's do it.

COYG!!!


----------



## Ravinder

Arsenal 1-0 up. I think it may finish a draw. Leicester will be happy as long as Spurs don't win to keep that gap at 3 points at the top.


----------



## Clancy

phenomenal goal from Kane

ive always thought coquelin was a liability for arsenal and today has emphasized that, ridiculously poor and unnecessary challenge to get sent off

cant see arsenal getting anything from this now


----------



## nbray67

Clancy said:


> phenomenal goal from Kane
> 
> ive always thought coquelin was a liability for arsenal and today has emphasized that, ridiculously poor and unnecessary challenge to get sent off
> 
> cant see arsenal getting anything from this now


Stunning goal that.

Arsenal need to sort themselves out or else they are going to be hard pressed to maintain a top 4 finish with City 2 games in hand and Utd and West Ham a game in hand each.

Sanchez has been dire for months now, that guy hates tracking back.


----------



## Clancy

BT sport are shocking, channel goes down in extra time of a derby match


----------



## Kerr

Clancy said:


> BT sport are shocking, channel goes down in extra time of a derby match


I wondered if that was just me.

It was an exciting game with plenty of incident. I'm sure both sets of fans will be calling for another red card each.

Fair play to Arsenal for getting a draw after going 2-1 down with 10 men.

All eyes on Leicester tonight. Their chance from to get some breathing room now.


----------



## Ravinder

Watford will defo put up a real fight against Leicester today. Who know whats will happen? But defo a good chance for Leicester to take advantage and be 5 points clear.


----------



## Clancy

Was good for arsenal to get back a goal, was a lot of poor defending from both teams 

By sport really need to sort themselves out it is shocking. Almost every game on the app crashes and messes up, almost impossible to watch a whole game through them


----------



## Kerr

I really don't like BT sport. It's nowhere near as slick as it needs to be.


----------



## Clancy

Kerr said:


> I really don't like BT sport. It's nowhere near as slick as it needs to be.


Same mate, got their foot in the door as sky where monopolising but they really aren't anywhere near as good as sky so it's a joke really


----------



## DJ X-Ray

A good derby game, excellent atmosphere, as per  I can't knock today's performance in regards to spirit because there was a lot of pressure going into this game for us and they gave 110% -couldn't ask for more. Elneny especially impressed me, he was very good today, solid performance from him. Also Welbz, who was a nightmare to defend against. Stilll, another two points dropped due to lack of discipline. We looked like we were more likely to have won this game before his utter ineptitude smh.
WTF was he thinking?

Coquelin cost us this game. Nothing else needs to be said.
But I'm completely baffled as to how things weren't evened out, blatant shirt pulling while we're on a counter is a textbook yellow. Why wasn't Dier sent off?!!

But anyway, 10 men at WHL, kept our heads up and still went at it till the end. Just have to swallow and accept the point.


----------



## knightstemplar

Can't believe we could not see the game out and conceded in the 93rd minute but that's Sunderland, never make things easy


----------



## nbray67

These results keep going the way of Leicester.

I bet the guy who cashed out at £29k on his £20 @ 5000/1 to give him £100k is thinking he may have gone a tad too early with his Leicester bet.

West Ham creeping up that table while nobody was looking I see.


----------



## Kerr

Leicester now have to lose two and draw one of their last 9 games for Spurs to win the league by goal difference if they win all their games. 

There's less and less time left for it to go wrong for them. It's getting more and more likely by the week.

The bottom teams are all struggling. Usually someone suddenly hits form, but they all seem to be struggling more than each other. 

I can't see McLaren having a job on Monday.


----------



## alan hanson

Don't spurs play don't mind Liverpool away then utd? For me spurs or arsenal had to win, the draw was no good for anyone and either side should feel frustrated at not winning arsenal for taking the lead against a poor display slow and lackluster spurs, then spurs upped the tempo and scored two quickly only to then not go for the kill as big clubs would have done giving arsenal confidence and space to get back into the game albeit poor goal keeping by loris. 

Watford weren't much tonight front the sounds of it and a stunning strike seems it's just mean to be


----------



## Ravinder

Leicester's next 3 games are quite good - Newcastle at hom (I think they will win that comfortably) then Crystal Palace and Southampton. I reckon they should get at least 7 points from the 3 games. The last 3 are tricky with Man Utd, Everton and Chelsea, but if they can take advantage with all the games before those 3, then they will be in a very good position I think.


----------



## Ravinder

They played well today against Watford and Mahrez is just class. Defo player of the season for me.


----------



## spursfan

alan hanson said:


> Don't spurs play don't mind Liverpool away then utd? For me spurs or arsenal had to win, the draw was no good for anyone and either side should feel frustrated at not winning arsenal for taking the lead against a poor display slow and lackluster spurs, then spurs upped the tempo and scored two quickly only to then not go for the kill as big clubs would have done giving arsenal confidence and space to get back into the game albeit poor goal keeping by loris.
> 
> Watford weren't much tonight front the sounds of it and a stunning strike seems it's just mean to be


"then spurs upped the tempo and scored two quickly only to then not go for the kill as big clubs would have done giving arsenal confidence and space to get back into the game albeit poor goal keeping by loris. "

so called big clubs would have seen it out to a win then? like when we beat city, you are not giving Arsenal any credit at all, they fought until the end despite us having almost 60% possession, 26 shots to their 10 and 9 corners to their 2, we should have nicked it but don't forget we are still second behind Leicester, where are your so called big clubs that kill of games? yep, behind us and Leicester:thumb:


----------



## spursfan

DJ X-Ray said:


> A good derby game, excellent atmosphere, as per  I can't knock today's performance in regards to spirit because there was a lot of pressure going into this game for us and they gave 110% -couldn't ask for more. Elneny especially impressed me, he was very good today, solid performance from him. Also Welbz, who was a nightmare to defend against. Stilll, another two points dropped due to lack of discipline. We looked like we were more likely to have won this game before his utter ineptitude smh.
> WTF was he thinking?
> 
> Coquelin cost us this game. Nothing else needs to be said.
> But I'm completely baffled as to how things weren't evened out, blatant shirt pulling while we're on a counter is a textbook yellow. Why wasn't Dier sent off?!!
> 
> But anyway, 10 men at WHL, kept our heads up and still went at it till the end. Just have to swallow and accept the point.


DJ, what game were you watching? more likely to win? do me a favour, stats show we done you in every area, just a tad unlucky today with some ropey attacking on both sides, Welbeck didn't seem to do much in my eyes, bit overrated I think.
still, keep looking up me old mate, your neck must be aching now:thumb:
mine is looking up at Leicester:thumb:


----------



## alan hanson

spursfan said:


> "then spurs upped the tempo and scored two quickly only to then not go for the kill as big clubs would have done giving arsenal confidence and space to get back into the game albeit poor goal keeping by loris. "
> 
> so called big clubs would have seen it out to a win then? like when we beat city, you are not giving Arsenal any credit at all, they fought until the end despite us having almost 60% possession, 26 shots to their 10 and 9 corners to their 2, we should have nicked it but don't forget we are still second behind Leicester, where are your so called big clubs that kill of games? yep, behind us and Leicester:thumb:


One season one season I'm pleased for them but don't get to far ahead. those big clubs namely utd and Chelsea when you have won as many league titles as them recently I'll class a team as a big boy, I like spurs it wasn't a dig this season they have been exceptional etc and would still be near the top had the utd city and Chelsea not fluffed so badly. But yeh I believe say utd or Chelsea going for the title would have punished 3 or 4 not drawn from a winning position at home against 10 men, spurs retention of the ball in the final third was poor Erikson had a off day as everyone is entitled too. Credit to arsenal they stuck at it but I believe spurs let them in also. Last year when Chelsea thumped arsenal thats being ruthless something spurs weren't. You beat city with a dodgy pen and this is a city who are so hot and cold.


----------



## Kerr

Just watching MOTD. 

They make an issue of the Dier second yellow card and show replays, but no coverage and only Keown mentioning the Bellerin incident. That was a second yellow too.

Spurs were the better side and Loris was at fault for the equaliser.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

spursfan said:


> DJ, what game were you watching? more likely to win? do me a favour, stats show we done you in every area, just a tad unlucky today with some ropey attacking on both sides, Welbeck didn't seem to do much in my eyes, bit overrated I think.
> still, keep looking up me old mate, your neck must be aching now:thumb:
> mine is looking up at Leicester:thumb:


The game which was being played in the sh*t hole that you call a stadium:thumb:

I saw it in real life, not a flat view from a tv which is completely different.

You don't see players movement runs in channels ,behind etc. Welbeck orchestrated the 1st goal- pass, pass >flick :lol:

You wasn't unlucky? You had loads of the ball but did nothing with it.

We were set up to play on the break away from home let you have the possession and it was working well, you had minimal chances 1st half until
Coq fkd it for us.

Then you had a happy 5 mins scored a couple, but we still kept on it played well for 10 men and equalised which silenced your whole stadium. Even could have nicked it in the end.

The fact is, Tottenham couldn't beat a low on confidence out of form 10 men Arsenal team at home.

Just let that sink in:wave:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> Just watching MOTD.
> 
> They make an issue of the Dier second yellow card and show replays, but no coverage and only Keown mentioning the Bellerin incident. That was a second yellow too.
> 
> Spurs were the better side and Loris was at fault for the equaliser.


Yeah and so they should make an 'issue' as you put it.
That was a yellow and he got away with it and should have been sent off.

Bellerin would have gone too, but the ref knew he fkd up on the Dier decision
So it wasn't given. I thought that was pretty obvious.


----------



## Kerr

DJ X-Ray said:


> Yeah and so they should make an 'issue' as you put it.
> That was a yellow and he got away with it and should have been sent off.
> 
> Bellerin would have gone too, but the ref knew he fkd up on the Dier decision
> So it wasn't given. I thought that was pretty obvious.


I just thought it was really odd that they analysed the Dier incident, but didn't even mention the Bellerin incident other than Keown adding it as his last words.

Both were the wrong decisions, but the highlights show missed out a key incident that makes it appear Arsenal were the only team wronged. That's not what happened in the game and the highlights show should have given both incidents coverage to give a fairer reflection.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> I just thought it was really odd that they analysed the Dier incident, but didn't even mention the Bellerin incident other than Keown adding it as his last words.
> 
> Both were the wrong decisions, but the highlights show missed out a key incident that makes it appear Arsenal were the only team wronged. That's not what happened in the game and the highlights show should have given both incidents coverage to give a fairer reflection.


Yep, I agree both were wrong and I was actually expecting Bellerin to get a 2nd yellow when he pulled his shirt. However, I thought Dier's shirt tugging on Giroud was a lot worse. But if you pull a players shirt when their in front of you then it's a straight yellow period.Ref's need to at least show some consistency. Besides that, I thought he let the game flow and there's no complaints from me.


----------



## spursfan

DJ X-Ray said:


> Right, off to sh*te Hart Lane, this is it, time to silence all critics and get a win that will put a smile on all Arsenal fans faces. We have the players to easily hurt Spurs so they need to stand up and be counted and put in a decent performance for once. Couldn't score in a brothel at the moment and that needs to change right now.
> 
> So let's do it.
> 
> COYG!!!


Not quite, still, made a change for you to be at a stadium that has proper atmosphere and where you actually hear noise, so much better than the Library:lol:


----------



## GleemSpray

So we had Van Gaal yesterday, then today Mata, both saying:

1) We cant blame the referee !!

2) ... But Mata is a good boy ....

3) ... and other people don't get the same punishment ....

4) ...which was harsh and unnecessary ....

5) ....but we are not blaming the referee !!


FFS ...


----------



## danwel

It was a bit harsh to get 2 yellow cards in such quick time and did effectively change the game which is a shame as United were on a bit of a roll and looking good for CL places. I really hope they qualify but they are making it hard for themselves.

Still yet to be convinced by LVG, not sure if Mourinho is the answer but he will add some sort of stability although he has a history of not hanging around long at clubs but we shall see in the summer.

United should have pulled out all the stops for Guardiola imo but again we shall see what he does at Citeh


----------



## alan hanson

is the name manchester united enough now to attract the best managers given the state of the side?


----------



## GleemSpray

danwel said:


> It was a bit harsh to get 2 yellow cards in such quick time and did effectively change the game


 The problem is he did 2 very stupid things in such quick time - if the referee had given him a talking too, the whole world would be screaming about consistency in decisions.

My beef is the way that Mata and Van Gaal are now trying to suggest that the referee should have let him off, because he has never had a red card before.

Where do you draw the line ?


----------



## danwel

alan hanson said:


> is the name manchester united enough now to attract the best managers given the state of the side?


Tough question as they are still a huge name and attraction but I guess arguably no in answer to your question


----------



## danwel

GleemSpray said:


> The problem is he did 2 very stupid things in such quick time - if the referee had given him a talking too, the whole world would be screaming about consistency in decisions.
> 
> My beef is the way that Mata and Van Gaal are now trying to suggest that the referee should have let him off, because he has never had a red card before.
> 
> Where do you draw the line ?


I agree and he should've known better as he's not normally that type of player


----------



## DJ X-Ray

spursfan said:


> Not quite, still, made a change for you to be at a stadium that has *proper atmosphere*and where you actually Hear *noise*, so much better than the Library :lol:


:lol: Ahh dear , 'atmosphere'...'noise'...always a pleasure when we come round and take over your gaf mate


----------



## GleemSpray

alan hanson said:


> is the name manchester united enough now to attract the best managers given the state of the side?


Yes i think it is.

Forget recent seasons / results - they have worldwide fans and marketing, so have the money to attract a new manager who can re-build it his way. You only have to look at how big ManUre still is on Asia.

Having said that, this situation cant go on for much longer or the casual fans will start to gravitate towards other teams.


----------



## GleemSpray

For noise, you want to get down to Goodison when we are angry / up for it.

Only a "mere" 40,000+, but an old fashioned small stadium with enclosed stands to give a fantastic megaphone effect.

Sometimes, you honestly sit there and think "_Blimey, that's loud !!! _" :doublesho :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

GleemSpray said:


> For noise, you want to get down to Goodison when we are angry / up for it.
> 
> Only a "mere" 40,000+, but an old fashioned small stadium with enclosed stands to give a fantastic megaphone effect.
> 
> Sometimes, you honestly sit there and think "_Blimey, that's loud !!! _" :doublesho :thumb:


Haha yeah it is a great stadium Gleem and atmosphere mate:thumb: I'm just winding him up.Hes right really, Emirates has its moments but I miss our old ground Highbury.


----------



## Overdoser

One thing I'll say about the Emirates is that the corporate boxes are bloody good.


----------



## dcj

DJ X-Ray said:


> Haha yeah it is a great stadium Gleem and atmosphere mate:thumb: I'm just winding him up.Hes right really, Emirates has its moments but I miss our old ground Highbury.


Been to Highbury a few times,lost every time but still enjoyed the atmosphere there(even went when they had the cardboard cut out stand). Same with Maine Road, always a good atmosphere that just doesn't seem to get going at The Etihad.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Come to King power  the stadium was rocking that much, a local school recorded a small earth quake


----------



## Clancy

Fed of BT sport totally now, website keeps crashing or the video feed keeps jumping around. Absolute rubbish


----------



## Clancy

Talk about an open half an hour


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dcj said:


> Been to Highbury a few times,lost every time but still enjoyed the atmosphere there(even went when they had the cardboard cut out stand). Same with Maine Road, always a good atmosphere that just doesn't seem to get going at The Etihad.


Yeah mate, great ground Maine Road was back in the day. Stadiums like ours may look the part but they don't have the soul like the older ones did(West Ham beware) they lost that when they turned them into corporate arenas/tourist attractions.

Football used to be a game for common working class people.

Sad really how things have turned out.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

PSG have been much better and deserve to go through over the two legs, genuinely look a much better outfit than Chelsea.

They played this perfectly in looking to go out and score. After Zlatan's goal Chelsea just literally gave up and didn't put up a fight. PSG just toyed with them in the end with their triangles and passing.


----------



## Kerr

I think PSG can now be considered a top 4 teams in Europe now. They are still a step behind Real, Barcelona and Bayern, but they are a step up on everyone else.

They have spent a lot of money, but I think the French league might stop them progressing much further.


----------



## Clancy

Shame really, first 15 minutes they where all over us, then we played brilliant up until zlatans goal. We really should of scored at least once, Costa was playing great till he got injured 

After they scored a secind we gave up, not much point after that. Scoreline didn't do us justice I don't think, but there we go. Played well imo in both games so that's a bonus considering our terrible season 

And everytime that Kennedy lad plays he looks brilliant, full of confidence and ability


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Shouldn't just give up like that though and let them walk over you.
I see Hazard was booed for swapping shirts with ADM at HT.

Probably be his last game.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> I think PSG can now be considered a top 4 teams in Europe now. They are still a step behind Real, Barcelona and Bayern, but they are a step up on everyone else.
> 
> They have spent a lot of money, but I think the French league might stop them progressing much further.


Blanc has them playing well. They were on point last night.

Rabiot and Di maria were exceptional.


----------



## Clancy

DJ X-Ray said:


> Shouldn't just give up like that though and let them walk over you.
> I see Hazard was booed for swapping shirts with ADM at HT.
> 
> Probably be his last game.


There's no team I can think of that wouldn't though, just human nature, hard to motivate yourself to play when you need 3 goals in 20 mins against a team like that and you've lost the like of costa through injury

Does look like hazards going though


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Sp*rs are a bit optimistic with their team selection up against Aubamayeng, Reus and co.


----------



## Ravinder

Spurs getting completely hammered by Dortmund. I thought Spurs would of done well.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Did you? I thought it would be pretty obvious they'd get slaughtered.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Clancy said:


> There's no team I can think of that wouldn't though, just human nature, hard to motivate yourself to play when you need 3 goals in 20 mins against a team like that and you've lost the like of costa through injury
> 
> Does look like hazards going though


If anything, halftime messed your momentum because you was doing alright up till then.

20 min is plenty if you want it. You should have just gone all out attack come what may, because you have nothing to lose. Which is what I hope we do when we go against and beat Barcelona.

*cough*


----------



## Clancy

DJ X-Ray said:


> If anything, halftime messed your momentum because you was doing alright up till then.
> 
> 20 min is plenty if you want it. You should have just gone all out attack come what may, because you have nothing to lose. Which is what I hope we do when we go against and beat Barcelona.
> 
> *cough*


Yeah it did really, could of done with a longer first half. We should of scored at least once in our good spell, maybe twice, not being clinical enough when we were in control lost us the game

20 minutes it is doable, maybe with Costa still on the pitch and Oscars on for hazard we could of had a real good go at it. But it is what it is I suppose. Psg becoming our bogey team

Barca game will be very interesting, if everyone on point you could certainly get the goals needed. The issue is keeping them out at the same time, almost impossible to do that, so anything could happen really


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Clancy said:


> Yeah it did really, could of done with a longer first half. We should of scored at least once in our good spell, maybe twice, not being clinical enough when we were in control lost us the game
> 
> 20 minutes it is doable, maybe with Costa still on the pitch and Oscars on for hazard we could of had a real good go at it. But it is what it is I suppose. Psg becoming our bogey team
> 
> Barca game will be very interesting, if everyone on point you could certainly get the goals needed. The issue is keeping them out at the same time, almost impossible to do that, so anything could happen really


Yeah true enough, I'm with you on Oscar.

As for Barca, if we could get a goal it might make them twitchy, but as you say stopping them is an entirely different matter.


----------



## bidderman1969

Liverpool have half the job done last night, seemed to play well for a change, lol


----------



## Overdoser

Liverpool could have killed the tie last night, hope it doesn't come back to haunt them later.


----------



## alan hanson

Amount utd score it's hard to see them overturning this. Old utd would still fancy scoring 3 against anyone at home this side can't be confident of wearing the right kit let alone scoring


----------



## DJ X-Ray

alan hanson said:


> Amount utd score it's hard to see them overturning this. Old utd would still fancy scoring 3 against anyone at home this side can't be confident of wearing the right kit let alone scoring


Bit of a soft pen that for me.

United need to get some cohesion going that was an awful display.

Nice to see Rio and Scholes getting agitated.

I think Mcmanaman thought they won the CL the way he was carrying on the nutter!

Dirty f**ker Fellaini. Due some retrospective action for that elbow I would imagine.


----------



## Ravinder

I never have rated Mclaren as a good manager. Quite a coup getting Benitez, however. I'm not sure whether he can save Newcastle in time....


----------



## Chris92VAG

Ravinder said:


> I never have rated Mclaren as a good manager. Quite a coup getting Benitez, however. I'm not sure whether he can save Newcastle in time....


I was willing to give him a chance here at Newcastle as were most fans but sadly it never happened some of his discussions if not most have had many of fans just about ripping there hair out  not just that but everything the way he sets his teams up, picking players week in week out who never perform (sissoko, colo etc) honestly I could be here all night. He should of went at Xmas he even said himself judge me after 8 games.

Only way to tell if it was to late is after he played his 10 games, we are only one point from safety and if you look at our fixtures left there is plenty of points we can take, Sunderlands remainig fixtures look tougher. Also we play most of the teams in and around us.

The whole structure of Newcastle is rotten to the core and needs rebuilding massively, not sure people on the outside realise just how bad mike Ashly has turned this once proud club into a complete mess. No ambition, no guts, no pride, no soul all down to one man.

All we want is a team to be proud of that puts 100% in and plays for the shirt. One things for sure there is finally a little hope upon us, howay raffa :thumb: it's going to very tough but if we stop up get the mess sorted or make a start on it after years of neglect and it might look a lot brighter with a world class manger finally in the hot seat at st james. Only way is up tbh.


----------



## nbray67

Chris92VAG said:


> I was willing to give him a chance here at Newcastle as were most fans but sadly it never happened some of his discussions if not most have had many of fans just about ripping there hair out  not just that but everything the way he sets his teams up, picking players week in week out who never perform (sissoko, colo etc) honestly I could be here all night. He should of went at Xmas he even said himself judge me after 8 games.
> 
> Only way to tell if it was to late is after he played his 10 games, we are only one point from safety and if you look at our fixtures left there is plenty of points we can take, Sunderlands remainig fixtures look tougher. Also we play most of the teams in and around us.
> 
> The whole structure of Newcastle is rotten to the core and needs rebuilding massively, not sure people on the outside realise just how bad mike Ashly has turned this once proud club into a complete mess. No ambition, no guts, no pride, no soul all down to one man.
> 
> All we want is a team to be proud of that puts 100% in and plays for the shirt. One things for sure there is finally a little hope upon us, howay raffa :thumb: it's going to very tough but if we stop up get the mess sorted or make a start on it after years of neglect and it might look a lot brighter with a world class manger finally in the hot seat at st james. Only way is up tbh.


Rafa is not the man for your lot I'm afraid buddy.

As a top manager, he lost it some time ago. He took a good LFC team and ruined it by simply changing the whole squad at times even after winning and winning well.

He likes to meddle too much with winning formula's, trying to get more out of them but in truth, screwing it up.

He may have won the 2005 CL with LFC but he tried his hardest to NOT win it by leaving Hamann on the bench and starting with an unfit and out of form Kewell. The team, Dudek, Carragher, Gerrard etc etc..... got him out of a big hole that night.

After that, he carried on chopping and changing the team and would score 1 then sit back. If it was nil nil and needed changing he'd do naff all and change it as soon as we went 1 behind.

Myself and I'd say 95% of LFC fans were dancing a jig when the board finally lost patience with him. He could shatter a players confidence at the blink of an eye by dropping them after a positive display.

He'll do the same at Newcastle, meddle to much thinking he knows best. Saying that, it needs something at Newcastle but not Rafa.


----------



## Chris92VAG

nbray67 said:


> Rafa is not the man for your lot I'm afraid buddy.
> 
> As a top manager, he lost it some time ago. He took a good LFC team and ruined it by simply changing the whole squad at times even after winning and winning well.
> 
> He likes to meddle too much with winning formula's, trying to get more out of them but in truth, screwing it up.
> 
> He may have won the 2005 CL with LFC but he tried his hardest to NOT win it by leaving Hamann on the bench and starting with an unfit and out of form Kewell. The team, Dudek, Carragher, Gerrard etc etc..... got him out of a big hole that night.
> 
> After that, he carried on chopping and changing the team and would score 1 then sit back. If it was nil nil and needed changing he'd do naff all and change it as soon as we went 1 behind.
> 
> Myself and I'd say 95% of LFC fans were dancing a jig when the board finally lost patience with him. He could shatter a players confidence at the blink of an eye by dropping them after a positive display.
> 
> He'll do the same at Newcastle, meddle to much thinking he knows best. Saying that, it needs something at Newcastle but not Rafa.


Your actually the first Liverpool fan I've heard say negative thing about raffa, I personly think he will do a good job but end f the day you can't predict football never can never will so only time will tell. Put it this way who would you rather have pardew, mcclaren or raffa? No wonder we are happy haha


----------



## Clancy

Big day today 

6 nations then Chelsea v Everton 

All on a Saturday and it's my birthday, happy days :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Chris92VAG said:


> Your actually the first Liverpool fan I've heard say negative thing about raffa, I personly think he will do a good job but end f the day you can't predict football never can never will so only time will tell. Put it this way who would you rather have pardew, mcclaren or raffa? No wonder we are happy haha


Same here. That's complete bulls*hit. Fans I know who are actually from Liverpool and those who are not revere Rafa and what he did. Benitez is tactically astute and is a great appointment for Newcastle. Defo the guy to keep you up.


----------



## nbray67

Chris92VAG said:


> Your actually the first Liverpool fan I've heard say negative thing about raffa, I personly think he will do a good job but end f the day you can't predict football never can never will so only time will tell. Put it this way who would you rather have pardew, mcclaren or raffa? No wonder we are happy haha


There are a lot of LFC fans who'd echo what I said buddy.

Don't get me wrong, he did well but remember, he had leaders/strong personalities in that team that dragged us up when we were down.

I hope he does well as the PL need big teams like Newcastle but in reality, he's come in to late as McLaren has already just about sealed their fate.

Rafa really ****ed me off when he sold Alsonso to RM. The best CM to grace a LFC shirt in many a year. Gerrard was great but Alonso was World Class. Gerrard himself was disgusted with Rafa for selling such a commodity.

After that, Rafa lost a lot of respect at LFC and that was the start of his downfall.


----------



## nbray67

DJ X-Ray said:


> Same here. That's complete bulls*hit. Fans I know who are actually from Liverpool and those who are not revere Rafa and what he did. Benitez is tactically astute and is a great appointment for Newcastle. Defo the guy to keep you up.


When a manager starts to pull the team down and can't take them anywhere then his days are numbered.

Holding onto managers who the board think can take them places will win you nothing in the long run, by that I mean the PL or CL.

Wenger is one of those likeable managers but fails to deliver and I'm sure many a Arsenal fan would like a change at the helm.

Rafa had already lost it at LFC and when he finally went, the majority were relieved he'd gone as sentiment means naff all when you're winning naff all.

Not bull**** just facts.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

nbray67 said:


> When a manager starts to pull the team down and can't take them anywhere then his days are numbered.
> 
> Holding onto managers who the board think can take them places will win you nothing in the long run, by that I mean the PL or CL.
> 
> Wenger is one of those likeable managers but fails to deliver and I'm sure many a Arsenal fan would like a change at the helm.
> 
> Rafa had already lost it at LFC and when he finally went, the majority were relieved he'd gone as sentiment means naff all when you're winning naff all.
> 
> Not bull**** just facts.


Arsenal isn't part of the conversation ??? You had a decent team under Rafa he bought decent players in and won you your 5th cup. What have you done since?
Claiming 95% of Liverpool fans have the same view as you is bull****. That is the only 'fact' here.


----------



## nbray67

DJ X-Ray said:


> Arsenal isn't part of the conversation ??? You had a decent team under Rafa he bought decent players in and won you your 5th cup. What have you done since?
> Claiming 95% of Liverpool fans have the same view as you is bull****. That is the only 'fact' here.


Calm down, again, you fruit loop.

Take a look at your comments over this last season where you've spilled bull**** all over this thread and gone quiet everytime your wrong about your beloved Arsenal or any other team that dare's to be better than them.

He was in charge when we won the 5th CL but played no part on the night in achieving that infamous win, the team did.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

nbray67 said:


> Calm down, again, you fruit loop.
> 
> Take a look at your comments over this last season where you've spilled bull**** all over this thread and gone quiet everytime your wrong about your beloved Arsenal or any other team that dare's to be better than them.
> 
> He was in charge when we won the 5th CL but played no part on the night in achieving that infamous win, the team did.


Oh boohoo, you're such a crybaby. You seriously need some anger management with these outbursts of yours. Clearly the Internet isn't the place for you if you don't like opposing views 

quiet? Ha, In actual fact, I'm the only person who actually comments after all our games???


----------



## nbray67

Remember DJ, don't bite when you get wound up, you'll only look foolish as usual.

No outburst from me btw. You deleted those comments from a few weeks back remember after another one of your inane rants.

Unfortunately, I didn't quote that particular rant which meant that you were able to 'delete' it and make it look like you'd not over stepped the mark.

I, like many others on here will have a wry smile on my face when either Leicester or the Spuds win the league because that will really boil your ****.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

nbray67 said:


> Remember DJ, don't bite when you get wound up, you'll only look foolish as usual.
> 
> No outburst from me btw. You deleted those comments from a few weeks back remember after another one of your inane rants.
> 
> Unfortunately, I didn't quote that particular rant which meant that you were able to 'delete' it and make it look like you'd not over stepped the mark.
> 
> I, like many others on here will have a wry smile on my face when either Leicester or the Spuds win the league because that will really boil your ****.


Er, no, It's football, **** happens smh. Look, whilst I find it amusing that my writings have such an adverse affect on you. It wasn't me that actually quoted you and I can see that you feel left out sometimes and it bothers you. This is clearly something that's been playing on your mind for a long time but surely you must feel embarrassed trying to troll me to force an argument?!?!

My advice to you, is to take your own advice and refrain from directing comments my way.

Because frankly, I find you a bit weird.


----------



## Ravinder

Man City losing further ground. Dropped 2 points against Norwich today. It is all just working out so well for Leicester. I truly believe they will now win the league.


----------



## alan hanson

It's crazy city who apparently want to be a big side just give up stats what is it 2 wins in last 11 away games. Saving yourself for the champs league then a comp they won't win. Just hope they lose 4 place side like city should have a squad that can compete on 3 fronts


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Nothing surprises me anymore this season, everyone is beating everyone. Neither City, United, Chelsea or Arsenal, have been anywhere near their best. In certain games we each played to our 'normal' standard but just not consistently otherwise Sp*rs and Leicester simply wouldn't be 1st and 2nd.

Leicester, in particular, have played well but it has helped their cause that the four of us all at the same time aren't our usual selves.


----------



## beetie

Man city form has gone downhill more since pep was announced


----------



## A&J

beetie said:


> Man city form has gone downhill more since pep was announced


Well I for one hope they continue this type of form into the next season with pep.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Scenes at Goodison. Incredible goal for Lukaku's 1st.


----------



## Zetec-al

School boy defending from Chelsea.. ARGHHHHH


----------



## Ravinder

Good game. Atmosphere was amazing at Goodison Park. Great goals from Lukaku. Have always rated him highly. Class player. Can see the top teams after him. Everton do need to do better with the team that they have. They have a good size and should be competing top 6 every season.


----------



## GleemSpray

Just got back !!

What a game !! What an atmosphere !! What an incredible first goal from a Chelsea reject !!
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
... and ill put it down here so it doesn't sully an otherwise great evening ... what a Psycho animal Costa is ..


----------



## GleemSpray

Honestly - i gotta say this - the funniest thing i have seen all season is the Chelsea fans throwing their free scarves onto the pitch as the goals went in.


----------



## dcj

A&J said:


> Well I for one hope they continue this type of form into the next season with pep.


Think there's going to be a big clearout when he arrives. Some players overpriced and not good enough and a manager who believes in keeping possession isn't going to be keen on players like Sterling and Navas. Toure past his sell by now and Fernando not good enough, same with Bony .


----------



## alan hanson

Tours is past his sell by date, agree though handy to have but commands a decent wage which isn't worth it, if this is the case though why didn't city cash in on him when clubs would have paid good money for him. Not only have city spent poorly as Chelsea do they know when to cash in on a player


----------



## dcj

alan hanson said:


> Tours is past his sell by date, agree though handy to have but commands a decent wage which isn't worth it, if this is the case though why didn't city cash in on him when clubs would have paid good money for him. Not only have city spent poorly as Chelsea do they know when to cash in on a player


I'm counting on China to come a calling.... not sure his attitude was too enticing for other clubs.


----------



## dcj

Anyone on here go on or used to go on footballforums.net? Suddenly disappeared off t'web.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dcj said:


> Anyone on here go on or used to go on footballforums.net? Suddenly disappeared off t'web.


Yes mate i used to. Good banter apart from a certain troll..
I Think it's followed me here.

It's still online though man I just checked it.


----------



## Alfieharley1

DJ X-Ray said:


> Yes mate i used to. Good banter apart from a certain troll..
> I Think it's followed me here.
> 
> It's still online though man I just checked it.


Certain troll - you meaning Neil? As for the only clown on this thread I think you will find that is you.

Managed to let you just roll with it but now slating people thought I'd just point out how much of a retard you look.
At least you get spoken about in my PMs with DW members. You bum Arsenal so hard. The only Gun they shoot is your load over there badge. Really dude get a life. As for saying Neil sounds like he is 13. You sound about 18 and from the Ghetto with your brap brap ********.

As for Arsenal another year without winning the premiership pour soul. Let's see who gets player of the season aswell doubt it will be any of the Arsenal players or the love of your life Ozil. I swear you would climb inside him if you could


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Alfieharley1 said:


> Certain troll - you meaning Neil? As for the only clown on this thread I think you will find that is you.
> 
> Managed to let you just roll with it but now slating people thought I'd just point out how much of a retard you look.
> At least you get spoken about in my PMs with DW members. You bum Arsenal so hard. The only Gun they shoot is your load over there badge. Really dude get a life. As for saying Neil sounds like he is 13. You sound about 18 and from the Ghetto with your brap brap ********.
> 
> As for Arsenal another year without winning the premiership pour soul. Let's see who gets player of the season aswell doubt it will be any of the Arsenal players or the love of your life Ozil. I swear you would climb inside him if you could


.Throwing your toys out the pram huh?
Fruit loop
Clown
Tool
Numpty
Retard

Names that you have both called me, whereas I haven't personally slated either of you, but that's fine I can take it and I won't report you because it's water off a ducks back to me.

However, where I do draw the line is your racist comments and implications about 'ghettos' as you put it...which is very below the belt. I happen to have lots of black friends and that is bang out of order. If you can't distinguish between when I'm being sarcastic (which is pretty obvious) and serious due to the fact I don't always use an emoji to highlight my intent then well...

The Internet is a useful tool full of vast knowledge, using it as a means to be racist and name call from a safe distance is pretty poor.

I have nothing further to say.


----------



## nbray67

Alfieharley1 said:


> Certain troll - you meaning Neil?


Nope, not me Sam but he obviously grates on others if they've taken to following him across forums.


----------



## Alfieharley1

DJ X-Ray said:


> .Throwing your toys out the pram huh?
> Fruit loop
> Clown
> Tool
> Numpty
> Retard
> 
> Names that you have both called me, whereas I haven't personally slated either of you, but that's fine I can take it and I won't report you because it's water off a ducks back to me.
> 
> However, where I do draw the line is your racist comments and implications about 'ghettos' as you put it...which is very below the belt. I happen to have lots of black friends and that is bang out of order. If you can't distinguish between when I'm being sarcastic (which is pretty obvious) and serious due to the fact I don't always use an emoji to highlight my intent then well...
> 
> The Internet is a useful tool full of vast knowledge, using it as a means to be racist and name call from a safe distance is pretty poor.
> 
> I have nothing further to say.


I'm far from racist as half my family is black lol but I'm just saying that's how you sound.  
As for the comments and name calling yes I do it to wind you up as you cannot see further than the badge. I'd happily have a conversation in a street or a pub other than the Internet but I'm afraid it's abit of a distance unless you will go to waxstock but don't seem you post on detailing threads.

Anyway I'll leave you too it and post back when Leicester win the PL


----------



## Zetec-al

1-0 Watford!!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Lol....


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Nice sunny day, cack result. Rather have lost now than at Wembley tbh. That's the treble out the window..
It's like we decided to turn up in the last 10 minutes. Fantastic hit for their 2nd goal. They got it bang on tactically today Watford, game plan worked. Well played.

I'd like to see West Ham win it now or Watford.


----------



## Rainbow

Arsenal is the most hilarious team in the history of PL with the most overrated c#nt as manager in the history of football.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I'd blame the players today more than Wenger. He couldn't have put out a much stronger side. They had loads of goal scoring opportunities which they bottled.


----------



## alan hanson

Gotta sign a world class striker, can't keep relying on Walcott Welbeck or giroud just don't cut the mustard at the top or champs league. No excuses now he's had long enough and ability to spend but it's another failed trophyless season. There's only 2 sides who would be happy with their season.


----------



## Ravinder

In my opinion, this was arsenals best chance to win the league, with all the other top teams failing to take advantage. No one team, other then Leicester and Spurs have been consistent enough this season. So many of the teams have struggled to win back to back games. Man city won their first back to back games since October. Crazy! I have a feeling wenger will call it quits after this season.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I think he will too. Same thing , season after season.
Too stubborn. Should have bought a striker. Gets too close to players and puts faith in projects/ lost causes he just isn't ruthless enough.
Ozil will end up leaving I reckon and don't blame him. He's created over 100 goal scoring op's and they've gone to waste man smh. From assisting Ronaldo, to Giroud haha how can he work with that? 

Tbh, their confidence is shot to pieces and I don't see how they will regain it. Gonna take a miracle.


----------



## GleemSpray

I have long thought that Wenger, great coach that he is, displays his nerves too readily and that rubs off onto his players.

Every year he puts out a great team, who play fantastic football up to this time of year, then Arsene and his squad get increasingly nervous looking. He always seems relaxed at the first part of the season, then is to be seen pacing the touchline, fiddling with his jacket and arguing with the fourth official in later games.

You can have all the technical abilities in the world, but great leadership is often, i think, about projecting supreme confidence to your people to inspire them to power through tough times. If you are at the top, you just cant let it show that its getting to you, because there are people looking to you for inspiration.

As we have seen this year with Leicester, its not enough just to play well, you have to have that total belief running right through the team and to do that you need a manager who looks ( even if he isn't ) confident and determined most of the time.

I think Claudio Ranieri is a very clever guy and has done a fantastic job of projecting this steady image of " _Oh Well, its great, but lets not get carried away, lets see what happens , no pressure_ ". Have only seen a couple of occasions when he has briefly let the touchline pressure get to him.

Otherwise the players pick up on this - put themselves under pressure and you get the situation where capable players are missing sitters and are dithering over situation where they should be playing instinctively.

Just my thoughts, anyhow - i honestly think that is the "problem" with Arsenal....

.... And, inevitably, now i have said all that they will bend us over and spank us next weekend .... :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## alan hanson

I agree, is wenger suited to a director role or similar? tactically he makes a lot of mistakes, his squad is very similar, as peeps know they cant change their game or style to suit which is why they are always short of points. How much pressure the board has on him over transfer funds no one on the outside knows so it is too easy to judge.

as said ozils chance creation ratio is untouchable the conversion stat is shocking

Though saying all this he has achieved some impressive goals and stability for the club

Ran has been and seen it all, whilst hes done well (table doesnt lie) games have almost looked after themselves for him, no real pressure. leicester slip up so do the 3 teams around them. i take nothing away from Leicester though.


----------



## Kerr

That's Leicester taken another step. 5 points clear with 8 games left......


----------



## Rainbow

I think Liecester increased their chances of winning the league significantly. They have considerably easy three matches - C. Palace (a), Southampton (h) and Sunderland (a). I think they won't lose any points on these matches. Afterwards, they play with West Ham (h) and Swansea (h). 13 points from these 5 matches will secure the title for them imho.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Newcastle looked a much better shape for Rafa's first game in charge. I think he will keep them up if they can start scoring again. Pretty unlucky to lose actually, it was by no means easy for Leicester and Newcastle were frustrating them. If the ref had given a penalty for Wes Morgan's blatant handball then who knows.

Hopefully, the teams they have coming up will set up properly and make it more difficult for them.


----------



## Overdoser

Great result for Leicester! Seemed like they were hanging on at times but when everything is going for you.....

Could feel the nerves in the stadium last night without a doubt.


----------



## Clancy

I think Leicester are gonna win it with a few games to spare, definitely deserve it


----------



## Alfieharley1

What a shame Leicester Won again. 


^^ Carnt comment on the fantastic goal just the negatives and how Newcastle played. good job ^^


----------



## Overdoser

I'm sure DJ X-ray would rather Leicester win the Prem and not the Spuds?


----------



## Alfieharley1

To be honest he may well do but he can only see Arsenal will applaud if he does want Leicester to win. 

Like I've said previously if someone said what your dream finish was I would have said champions league never thought we could win the PL with a 23.5mil squad


----------



## Kerr

Chelsea V West Ham is a big one this weekend. If West Ham get something from that game they will really be in with a shout of top 4. 

I wonder how Pep would feel taking over Man City with no Champions League football?

West Ham also have Arsenal in a couple of weeks time and would be able to drag them back too.

It would be really random to see 3 of the "top 4" all finishing outside the top 4. There's a real chance it could.


----------



## Chris92VAG

Was nothing between the two teams last night apart from a well finshed goal BUT it was offside and I feel newcastle should of had a pen kick, But last night was a free hit really for raffa and now on Sunday it has got to be the biggest and most meaningful derby in years. About time we won them, it would be injustice if that vile lying club stayed up at our cost. Roll on Sunday :devil:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Overdoser said:


> I'm sure DJ X-ray would rather Leicester win the Prem and not the Spuds?


Damn right!


----------



## Alfieharley1

It's about the only time I'm going to like your comment ^^


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Alfieharley1 said:


> To be honest he may well do but he can only see Arsenal will applaud if he does want Leicester to win.
> 
> Like I've said previously if someone said what your dream finish was I would have said champions league never thought we could win the PL with a 23.5mil squad


 .

Lol Just calling the game how I saw it, I'd have said similar about whoever was playing. In an Ideal world (miracle world) , we (Arsenal) would go on some insane run and have truly outstanding performances from now till the end of the season and win the league but we have major problems so that's extremely unlikely, but I have to think that way because it's 'possible '. I can't go all out for Leicester to win whilst my own team are 3rd with a 'chance' nobody would. But if a miracle doesn't occur then I'd like nothing more for you lot/Leicester to win..trust me rude bwoy


----------



## spursfan

DJ X-Ray said:


> Damn right!


Anti Stoke..sorry, meant Spurs:lol:
sitting at home with an abscess the size of a golf ball under my molar, does it hurt? you bet it does

Kev


----------



## Rainbow

Leicester are doing something that Man Utd used to do many times to win the league - they somehow manage to win when they are playing bad. That is vital for winning any league.

I'd be happy to see Leicester or Tottenham winning the PL.


----------



## nbray67

Rainbow said:


> Leicester are doing something that Man Utd used to do many times to win the league - they somehow manage to win when they are playing bad. That is vital for winning any league.
> 
> I'd be happy to see Leicester or Tottenham winning the PL.


I watched the game last night and Leicester did just enough, 3pts and another clean sheet.

The whole team cover one hell of a lot of ground when they don't have the ball and even when they don't play well like last night, they get the result.

How Drinkwater got MOTM is beyond me, gave the ball away a lot last night which is unlike him normally. Huth MOTM for me, kept Mitrovic at bay and he's a brute. Not quick but reads the game so well in his latter years.

Their's to lose now.


----------



## Rainbow

Yes, they know they are not Barcelona to play astonishing every game to win - they are doing just the necessary thing as you have said.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

spursfan said:


> Anti Stoke..sorry, meant Spurs:lol:
> sitting at home with an abscess the size of a golf ball under my molar, does it hurt? you bet it does
> 
> Kev


Oh no, feel for ya mate, I had one once myself on holiday in Spain. The agony! 
Try some warm or as hot as you can take it salty water Kev that should draw it it out. Worked for me.


----------



## Ravinder

Who do you think should be England's number one keeper? I'm sorry, but I don't rate Joe Hart at all/ Average at best. Much prefer the other two. Forster and Butland. One of those should be Number one keeper, but I can't see Roy dropping him....


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Rainbow said:


> Leicester are doing something that Man Utd used to do many times to win the league - they somehow manage to win when they are playing bad. That is vital for winning any league.
> 
> I'd be happy to see Leicester or *Tottenham* winning the PL.


.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

The way we dick about at goal scoring opportunities is comical.
If we had half of Barcelona 's clinicality we would have scored at least one goal.


----------



## Rainbow

Drama in Munchen. Last minute drawer from Muller.


----------



## Kerr

Juventus will be kicking themselves. They should have had the game killed and they also had a goal wrongly disallowed for offside. 

Barcelona are something else. Even at a canter they are so good.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Didn't feel to disheartened watching that. I'm liking this ElNeny lad more and more. Didn't faff saw the picture and bang. Nice consolation for the away support.


----------



## Rainbow

Wow, 4-2 for Bayern. Morata for Mandzukic costed too much for Juve.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> Juventus will be kicking themselves. They should have had the game killed and they also had a goal wrongly disallowed for offside.
> 
> Barcelona are something else. Even at a canter they are so good.


Insanely good.

Their off the ball work is incredible,tactial discipline, positioning. But offensively they do the obvious thing, pass, pass then pass it to the striker. We just fk around with the ball and pass until all space is gone and we turn over smh. We never make off the ball runs or have a pattern to play in a forward.

Henry, Freddie and Pires were years ahead of their time, but these guys are just better passers. But it's the same football. Heavily reliant on speed and finishers uptop.

Amazing team.


----------



## Ravinder

Bayern game sounds awesome. Wonder if the highlights are on any channels, other then BT Sports?


----------



## Rainbow

Bayern-Juventus is definitely the best mach so far this year. I am happy I didn't choose Barcelona-Arsenal over that match.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Unreal goal from Coman!
Juve fans won't forget this day. Worst way to go out.


----------



## Kerr

Juventus losing means that England will keep their 4th Champions League slot for the 2017/18 season. 

That was extremely close to losing it as Juventus should have won.


----------



## Overdoser

Could still lose the spot the season after if Leicester, Spurs etc don't do well next season in Champions League.


----------



## Rainbow

Seeing Tottenham's performance, losing the slot looks like inevitable.


----------



## kh904

Liverpool look off the boil but 1-1 at half time! 
We just are not pressing at the same intensity and Man Utd are playing pretty well.

Mignolet with a cracking save from a header and Utd have had some good chances but so have Liverpool.
We just need to keep it tight in the 2nd half and be more quicker passing the ball as Utd are closing down pretty well.


----------



## nbray67

kh904 said:


> Liverpool look off the boil but 1-1 at half time!
> We just are not pressing at the same intensity and Man Utd are playing pretty well.
> 
> Mignolet with a cracking save from a header and Utd have had some good chances but so have Liverpool.
> We just need to keep it tight in the 2nd half and be more quicker passing the ball as Utd are closing down pretty well.


They now need to score another 3 to progress buddy so sit back and relax.

Somebody recently said on here that Couthino was a ****tard.

A ****tard with some talent I'd say.


----------



## Kerr

It's very fast paced, but both teams leaving too many gaps. Should have been a few more goals. 

Hopefully there is in the second half.


----------



## danwel

First half was good and United should've scored more. Coutinho scoring at end of first half pretty much ended the game there and then. Didn't want to be in Europa league anyway lol


----------



## nbray67

danwel said:


> First half was good and United should've scored more. Coutinho scoring at end of first half pretty much ended the game there and then. Didn't want to be in Europa league anyway lol


Your lot actually showed something tonight danwel.

Martial is a very good player indeed, impresses me each time I see him.

You know your options are limited when 2 full backs are your first 2 subs when you're chasing another 3 goals.

Mata playing out on the wing was a ludicrous decision in my opinion.

De Gea again having a good match but I'm not sure he'll be there next season mate.


----------



## danwel

There just wasn't anything in the bench to being on. Valencia yes as coutinho was torturing us.

Surely Depay should be on the pitch. Maya should play at 10 and the team built around him end of story. Player of the season at Chelsea in that role for 2 seasons says it all for me.

No consistency all season but the game was won at anfield. Agree with Martial he looks a good player and needs to be at 9 not on the left or right. 

Rashford looks good but to expect him to be the main man tonight isn't what United need to be doing.

LVG isn't the way forward but in all honesty I don't know who is. United have gone backwards under LVG in my books


----------



## nbray67

danwel said:


> There just wasn't anything in the bench to being on. Valencia yes as coutinho was torturing us.
> 
> Surely Depay should be on the pitch. Maya should play at 10 and the team built around him end of story. Player of the season at Chelsea in that role for 2 seasons says it all for me.
> 
> No consistency all season but the game was won at anfield. Agree with Martial he looks a good player and needs to be at 9 not on the left or right.
> 
> Rashford looks good but to expect him to be the main man tonight isn't what United need to be doing.
> 
> LVG isn't the way forward but in all honesty I don't know who is. United have gone backwards under LVG in my books


Agreed.

Forgot about Rashford, he's got a great touch and can beat a player. He also takes some knocking off the ball too.

LVG needs to go, everyone knows it but as you say, who's going to come in?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Coutinho has some ability and stands out in that team, but that's all. Overrated.
Also said, Firmino was the best player out of all the signings before he even kicked a ball...which is now ringing true. Benteke, I said was and would be crap as well. And he is.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Why didn't he bring on Memphis?

Wish we had just paid the £70mil for Aubamayeng.
One of the best on the planet atm.
Just give them what they want for him in the summer.


----------



## Clancy

LVG chats so much brown it's unreal 

Every week he's like, 'this is the game United have to win your keep hope alive ' etc etc 

Been saying it for 3 or 4 months now before every game, then they loose. Now I don't really care what happens to United but he's gotta go purely because he's annoying as ****


----------



## beetie

Lvg hasn't got a clue. 

And aubameyeng will be going to real Madrid. That's were he wants to go and they need someone like him.


----------



## GleemSpray

_" Yess...So!..err..perhaps we, i think, not play the goal better, ...but.. we have sometimes the better possession for making defence around all things. More we push after but not always and try goal but going forward.

Referee ,i think, not when we should be score goal, yes ?

Thank you."_


----------



## Rainbow

Grrr.. It looks like we'll have to wait semifinals for some really good matches.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

beetie said:


> Lvg hasn't got a clue.
> 
> And aubameyeng will be going to real Madrid. That's were he wants to go and they need someone like him.


Yeah, most probably will. His mums Spanish and he has mentioned it before. Money talks though and everyone has a price. I'd pay what he wants personally.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

GleemSpray said:


> _" Yess...So!..err..perhaps we, i think, not play the goal better, ...but.. we have sometimes the better possession for making defence around all things. More we push after but not always and try goal but going forward.
> 
> Referee ,i think, not when we should be score goal, yes ?
> 
> Thank you."_


:lol:


----------



## beetie

DJ X-Ray said:


> Yeah, most probably will. His mums Spanish and he has mentioned it before. Money talks though and everyone has a price. I'd pay what he wants personally.


The only thing that might stop it, is the supposed transfer ban. if it happens


----------



## Ravinder

I can see Everton getting something against Arsenal tomorrow. Lukaku could be the difference.


----------



## Rainbow

Ravinder said:


> I can see Everton getting something against Arsenal tomorrow. Lukaku could be the difference.


I am sure you have wanted to write getting win there. It's 100% win for Everton.


----------



## Ravinder

Yes, I was thinking that!


----------



## GleemSpray

I am not tempting fate by joinging in with this one.....


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Everton are one of the best attacking sides in the PL and lethal when in blitz mode; probably one of the worst teams we could be facing atm.

However, like us, their defence can be a weak point (like ours) and we have a good record against them.
When we are on par that is :/
only a win here and thereafter will do now.
As per Gleemspray, not getting involved.

Just saying lol.


----------



## Clancy

This game is unbearably dull, everyone's loving a good roll around on the floor today


----------



## GleemSpray

Total Garbage !


----------



## Alfieharley1

Mahrez has got his scoring boots back on


----------



## Rainbow

Lol, Arsenal surprised me. West Ham is pushing top 4 very hard.


----------



## Clancy

Good rescued point for us, good result against a top west ham team 

Fabregas free kick goal was brilliant


----------



## DJ X-Ray

First half was pure class, Arsenal as we used to know it. Team was alive, balanced and sharp. The lineup he put out today was bang on. The best personnel based on talent and form, despite most of them playing on Wednesday as well. Good call from Wenger.

The first goal was a sweet team goal, nice one touch football and neat finish from Welbz.
Glad for Iwobi getting on the scoresheet. Just 19 and unfazed. Kid going from strength to strength. Impressed much. 

All around decent performance from defence to attack. Need to keep winning.


----------



## GleemSpray

DJ X-Ray said:


> First half was pure class, Arsenal as we used to know it. Team was alive, balanced and sharp. The lineup he put out today was bang on. The best personnel based on talent and form, despite most of them playing on Wednesday as well. Good call from Wenger.
> 
> The first goal was a sweet team goal, nice one touch football and neat finish from Welbz.
> Glad for Iwobi getting on the scoresheet. Just 19 and unfazed. Kid going from strength to strength. Impressed much.
> 
> All around decent performance from defence to attack. Need to keep winning.


Yes, I would agree with that. Great first goal and Arsenal ran rings round us for much of the game.

Can't take anything away from Arsenals performance, but we were awful and disorganised today and could have made it much harder for them, i think, had we made an organised effort.

But...many of our players simply couldn't be bothered to either run after the ball or to think about where they were passing the ball - worst performance from us for a long time.

I repeat though, great team performance from Arsenal - the only thing i would criticise is that a few players were just throwing themselves at the floor to try to win penalties and free kicks and it was completely unnecessary - they already had the game in the bag pretty much from the off. Terrible dive from Sanchez on about half an hour mark - a real howler and it just got laughed off by the fans, players and referee.

He's so much better than that.

Curry and Beer will fix this pain later


----------



## DJ X-Ray

GleemSpray said:


> Yes, I would agree with that. Great first goal and Arsenal ran rings round us for much of the game.
> 
> Can't take anything away from Arsenals performance, but we were awful and disorganised today and could have made it much harder for them, i think, had we made an organised effort.
> 
> But...many of our players simply couldn't be bothered to either run after the ball or to think about where they were passing the ball - worst performance from us for a long time.
> 
> I repeat though, great team performance from Arsenal - the only thing i would criticise is that a few players were just throwing themselves at the floor to try to win penalties and free kicks and it was completely unnecessary - they already had the game in the bag pretty much from the off. Terrible dive from Sanchez on about half an hour mark - a real howler and it just got laughed off by the fans, players and referee.
> 
> He's so much better than that.
> 
> Curry and Beer will fix this pain later


Yeah I agree Gleem , you lot most certainly weren't at the races today, I know that and we had one of our best performances of late. Didn't see the Sanchez dive, so will watch it later on MOTD. But no, I can't be doing with cheating no matter what the scenario.


----------



## Rainbow

Amazing second half performance and comeback from Southampton.


----------



## beetie

Good performance from utd, so far. 
Should have had a penalty at the end of the 1st half.


----------



## nbray67

Need a keeper and a CB please Mr Klopp.

How Rashford hasn't got a pen in 1st half stoppage time is beyond me also beetie.


----------



## Rainbow

I am eagerly anticipating Guardiola ahead of City. He has a massive clear-out to execute in the squad that is full with trash.

Rashford and Martial - I don't know why but these two reminds me York and Cole.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

:lol: Skrtel. Great sub.
Slowly dawning on Klopp that this isn't Germany...

Just my £0.02.

Can't see Sp*rs getting 9pts in their next 3 fixtures. 

United fans can kiss goodbye to Rashford if LVG gets the tin tack and Maureen takes over.


----------



## Clancy

DJ X-Ray said:


> United fans can kiss goodbye to Rashford if LVG gets the tin tack and Maureen takes over.


Won't last anyway, he will either get sold or disappear. Look at januzi, he was hot **** the other year showing everyone up at United and he still got shipped off on loan


----------



## spursfan

DJ X-Ray said:


> :lol: Skrtel. Great sub.
> Slowly dawning on Klopp that this isn't Germany...
> 
> Just my £0.02.
> 
> Can't see Sp*rs getting 9pts in their next 3 fixtures.
> 
> United fans can kiss goodbye to Rashford if LVG gets the tin tack and Maureen takes over.


7, possibly 9:thumb:
Liverpool...draw or win
utd win
stoke win

7 0r 9 points:thumb:


----------



## spursfan

DJ X-Ray said:


> :lol: Skrtel. Great sub.
> Slowly dawning on Klopp that this isn't Germany...
> 
> Just my £0.02.
> 
> Can't see Sp*rs getting 9pts in their next 3 fixtures.
> 
> United fans can kiss goodbye to Rashford if LVG gets the tin tack and Maureen takes over.


gooners.

Watford 3
west ham 0 they will be too tough for you
crystal palace...0,, adebeyor is gonna score the winner, you know it will happen:thumb:
total 3 points...you are gonna get even further away from us


----------



## alan hanson

Clancy said:


> Won't last anyway, he will either get sold or disappear. Look at januzi, he was hot **** the other year showing everyone up at United and he still got shipped off on loan


I must have been the only one as januzi I thought was average at best, usual hype ****e and early comparisons when the kid had achieved nothing yet was the talk of everyone. If your as good as they say nothing will hold you back on football and he has been held back massively.

Enjoying watching city mess it up lucky if pep has any champions league footy, to be a big side and city claim to be you need to compete on 2 3 comps not pick and choose, withe money and squad they have they deserve everything they get which is not alot


----------



## Alfieharley1

spursfan said:


> 7, possibly 9:thumb:
> Liverpool...draw or win
> utd win
> stoke win
> 
> 7 0r 9 points:thumb:


I think you may struggle bud (I am hoping you do)all the teams are tough on there day.


----------



## alan hanson

It is tough, leicester also have a tough 3 games in a row but they are right at the end of the season so could have it wrapped up by then. Wayching leicester its just meant to be things go their way ball drops in the right places at the right times


----------



## spursfan

Alfieharley1 said:


> I think you may struggle bud (I am hoping you do)all the teams are tough on there day.


got to think positive Alfie, got to reel those 5 points in and I am not for throwing the towel in yet:thumb:

Kev


----------



## Alfieharley1

spursfan said:


> got to think positive Alfie, got to reel those 5 points in and I am not for throwing the towel in yet:thumb:
> 
> Kev


Kev to be honest mate champions league for us is amazing! Still a lot of games and points to play for  positive is though we play 5/6 games before you guys do the pressure will be on


----------



## Kerr

Alfieharley1 said:


> Kev to be honest mate champions league for us is amazing! Still a lot of games and points to play for  positive is though we play 5/6 games before you guys do the pressure will be on


You've even been invited to Celtic park. Certainly coming up in the world.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Kerr said:


> You've even been invited to Celtic park. Certainly coming up in the world.


And also got games against Barcelona & PSG


----------



## Zetec-al

Im sorry i know this isnt for international but....

COME ON ENGLAND. Very good performance i have to say. Apart from germanys 2 easy goals i didnt think they have been that good tonight 

Alli and Rose have been very good! And what a finish by Vardy!


----------



## Ravinder

What a come back by England! We were defo the better team throughout the match. A bit puzzling we got ourselves 2-0 down but showed great composure to keep playing and creating chances and to win! Something that has been missing for many years. All 3 goals were class, especially Kane and Vardy's.


----------



## spursfan

Ravinder said:


> What a come back by England! We were defo the better team throughout the match. A bit puzzling we got ourselves 2-0 down but showed great composure to keep playing and creating chances and to win! Something that has been missing for many years. All 3 goals were class, especially Kane and Vardy's.


Spurs and Leicester players doing the biz 
:thumb:


----------



## Ravinder

Yep, totally. I was gutted when Deli Ali missed that open goal. That should of been in! Dier came to the rescue, however.


----------



## Kerr

At 2-0, should have been 3, I thought Germany looked like they were going to score more. 

Great goal by Kane and the goal turned on its head.

The game was a half hearted for a lot of it. Surprised to hear how quiet the German crowd were for most of the game. 

It's results like this that probably do England no good. This result will be blown out of proportion and people get too far ahead of themselves. Haven't we seen all this before?


----------



## Rainbow

That was a really good match. A real entertainment for the football fans regardless which nation they are from. Well done by England.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Good result for England. Nice goal from Kane. But oh my god Vardy. Immense trickery for his goal and past the number 1 keeper in the world


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Always good to beat Germany, shame it was just a friendly.
Good comeback. Very sweet goals from Kane and Vardy in particular.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Thoughts go out to Nick Blackwell. Straight to hospital after what was a very good fight. Hope he pulls through.Quite worried for the guy.


----------



## alan hanson

yeh see he has a small bleed, a few saying it should have been stopped but easy to say now i guess.

England, put rooney back in their and you disrupt the side plus take out what everyone has been shouting for - high temp these lads willl run run and run, plus play quick ball.


----------



## bidderman1969

Hate to see Rooney back in the team, played brilliantly without him


----------



## DJ X-Ray

alan hanson said:


> yeh see he has a small bleed, a few saying it should have been stopped but easy to say now i guess.
> 
> England, put rooney back in their and you disrupt the side plus take out what everyone has been shouting for - high temp these lads willl run run and run, plus play quick ball.


Yeah, that's right Al. England looked so athletic , pacy fast runners, fast passers. Rooney used England as his personal marketing tool. It's a team game, not about individuals. With him in there will fk the balance. England need to stick to playing collective, not superstar football.


----------



## GleemSpray

You know, as an Evertonian I feel disappointed more than anything with Rooney because he has not full filled even half of the massive potential we all saw in that fresh faced schoolkid who had so, so much natural talent and ability.

A great player, sure, but he could have been an absolute goal machine legend if he had a brain and some personal discipline.

When i think back to the run up to Euro 2004, Rooney and his agent caused so much disruption with his contract demands and his refusal to commit or leave and then when he went to United in the summer, the team settled down again - it was like the circus had finally left town.

As it is, I don't think anyone will be putting up statues of him in the future, even though he still holds many great footballing stats.


----------



## nbray67

bidderman1969 said:


> Hate to see Rooney back in the team, played brilliantly without him


I think every England fan is thinking the same thing once he gets fit again which will be about the time of the Euro's.

Out with the old guard and start a fresh like Germany did a few years ago, starting with Rooney.

Stick with Forster in net as opposed to Hart, can't see it but I'd like to see him get the No.1 shirt.

Get 2 decent CB's, not sure who I must say, then we'll have a good team going into the Euro's. I'm not a fan of Cahill, Smalling not bad but prone to the odd error. Dier at CB possibly?

The midfield, Alli especially, is looking good right now as we have a decent group of lads to choose from.

As for forwards, Kane is looking better every time I see him play, Welbeck is not far off full fitness and like Sturridge, is quite a trick player to deal with. Vardy, well, he's just come on leaps n bounds and that goal last night was quality, if that was Aguero, Messi, Suarez, Ronaldo etc etc with that finish, it'd be given the tag of 'world class'.

10/1 to win the Euro's is not a bad price imo, possibly higher with other bookmakers.


----------



## bidderman1969

Taking of odds, I looked at the odds last night at half time, England to win was 12-1, have to admit I was tempted


----------



## richtung

bidderman1969 said:


> Taking of odds, I looked at the odds last night at half time, England to win was 12-1, have to admit I was tempted


Some lucky so and so on another forum put a bet on for England to win when they were 2-0 down. Walked away with a decent payout!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Good to see the midfielders finding Sturridge when he makes these good runs... Oh wait, they ignore him every time smh.


----------



## Clancy

DJ X-Ray said:


> Good to see the midfielders finding Sturridge when he makes these good runs... Oh wait, they ignore him every time smh.


Probably know if the ball goes near him he'll just fall over for a roll around :lol: spent more time on the floor so far


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Clancy said:


> Probably know if the ball goes near him he'll just fall over for a roll around :lol: spent more time on the floor so far


Lol if I don't see that stupid effing robot dance of his again it wouldn't be soon enough.


----------



## GleemSpray

Garde est parti.


----------



## Ravinder

Awful performance compared to last weeks performance against Germany. I wish they could be consistent


----------



## alan hanson

not sure it was an awful performance, Holland must have walked off not quite believing they had won, but still alot of work to do, which im sure everyone was fully aware of given the squad. As long as they are progressing and trying the right things i can live with games like last night.

What we dont want is negative feedback and them going back to how things were and have always been - predictable and OAP slow


----------



## Clancy

Interesting team selection by us today, should be very interesting to see how they play together


----------



## Ravinder

Leicester still doing what they do best. If they win today, they'll be 7 points clear at the top after Spurs drawing yesterday. Pretty good position with just 6 games to go.


----------



## Alfieharley1

7 points clear now  it is looking more likely we are going to win the league.

What do you guys think on the Man U v Everton game? Got a feeling a Man U win or draw?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Scraping 1-0's thick and thin, but still winning. Could perhaps be an issue with Vardy not scoring and couple potentially tricky games but Leicester's to lose now.

You would have to f**k up on the scale of Lolerpool 'Gerrard on his ass' era etc to not take the title.

Everton2-1Manure


----------



## Clancy

Conte appointed for next season at Chelsea


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I'm surprised they appointed him before the outcome of his trial though?
He was due in court today for match fixing. I'm not saying he is guilty. Innocent before and all that


----------



## Clancy

Yeah me too tbh, unless they have information not publicly released yet 

Probably be just our luck he will get banned at the start of the season lol


----------



## Rainbow

That f#g Busquets is the most irritating simulant ever. Neymar is nothing close to him.

Too pitty for Atletico.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Right, off we go to Upton Park. Born and grew up not far away in this manor. Shame this will be my last visit to this great old stadium been here countless times as a kid and throughout my life. But anyway, need pure wins now and nothing less. Quietly confident to win this if we set up as before and don't change the winning formula.

COYG!!!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Got a feeling this weekend will be a make or break


----------



## Clancy

Good football on today

Got a few cheeky accis going on


----------



## Clancy

Gutted for West ham, should be 1 all


----------



## Clancy

What a finish from Carroll, little deflection but still. Good come back from West ham, should be 3-2 up


----------



## Zetec-al

Hatrick Andy Carroll HAHA


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Classic Arsenal. 2 goals in 2 mins like against Utd. Making Andy f***ing Carroll look like Ibrahimovic. Two deflected goals. One of which at least would certainly have been saved by Ospina.
Abysmal defensive organisation smh.Genuinely 0.5/10 for Gabriel today in particular.

Anyway, brilliant game besides the result. Sigh, that's football.Me? I'm off to have some pie, mash and eels with my boys. Then knock back a few brandies and watch the other football down here in the boozer.


----------



## Clancy

Poor result for us today


----------



## GleemSpray

We had the lead 3 mins before half time and should have shut up shop to make their half time team talk tricky... But once again we switched off and conceded.



Even if he wins the FA Cup,I think Roberto's days are numbered.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Arsenal are out the running now for certain


----------



## Clancy

Alfieharley1 said:


> Arsenal are out the running now for certain


Think it's yours now mate, unless they have a very unlikely slip up I can't see anyone catching up now


----------



## Clancy

Nasris hair :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Zetec-al

Chelsea let me down on £85. TYPICAL


----------



## Clancy

Zetec-al said:


> Chelsea let me down on £85. TYPICAL


Meet too, in villa scored which I needed ffs, just one goal from Chelsea is all I needed

Should of learnt by now not to bet on my own team it's always bad luck


----------



## spursfan

DJ X-Ray said:


> Classic Arsenal. 2 goals in 2 mins like against Utd. Making Andy f***ing Carroll look like Ibrahimovic. Two deflected goals. One of which at least would certainly have been saved by Ospina.
> Abysmal defensive organisation smh.Genuinely 0.5/10 for Gabriel today in particular.
> 
> Anyway, brilliant game besides the result. Sigh, that's football.Me? I'm off to have some pie, mash and eels with my boys. Then knock back a few brandies and watch the other football down here in the boozer.


Mmmm, Pie and Mash, have not had that for quite a while now, save us some DJ:thumb:
More twists and turns left, of that I am sure


----------



## nbray67

Looks like that supposed £3m Rafa is on to keep Newcastle up is safe.

1pt in 4 games. Relegation form that is Rafa.


----------



## Kerr

Another win for Leicester! If Spurs don't win today that'll more than certainly be the league finished. Sitting 10 points clear is unbelievable. 

Worrying for Sunderland though. Newcastle losing yesterday put them into a very dangerous position. 

I'll need to watch MOTD tonight as I haven't seen any of the football from yesterday.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Beautiful result and Vardy bagging 2 back on form!


----------



## Rainbow

I think Leicester have already secured the title regardless what Spurs is going to do. They are simply unstoppable atm. Congratulation to all Leicester fans. They are lucky to witness this heroic deed and I am sure they will pass that story from generation to generation.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

3 wins needed. Blatantly Leicester's. I saw Ranieri was getting emotional on the pitch afterwards. Decent guy man. Deserves his 1st League title...respect due.

The fact they will be champions and they will play out their last game at 10th placed Chelsea with Ranieri as manager just ices it for him.

F*****g love karma!


----------



## Rainbow

According to me, a win and a draw is enough.


----------



## Clancy

If spurs don't win today, Leicester can win it in 2 weeks against Swansea can't they ? 

Either way can't see anyone catching them now


----------



## Clancy

United with their pants down


----------



## Rainbow

Wow, 3-0...


----------



## Alfieharley1

Good result so far for Spurs. 
Was hoping they lost just so I can enjoy the last few Leicester games with no doubt


----------



## spursfan

Great win today but must say congrats to Leicester, us beating Utd means Leicester are guaranteed Champions league next year

Kev


----------



## beetie

United really need a striker. 
Started really well and martial should have scored in the second half. If he did I think it would have finished 1-0.

Spurs were ruthless on uniteds sloppy defending. 5 going for the same ball leaving too much space behind for Spurs 1st. Class team but too much to do to catch Leicester. 

Vardy was lethal today and was brilliant for his second goal. Just ran through Van aanholt


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I wonder if Leicester's Champions League ticket is enough to keep Mahrez and Kante on board.


----------



## Rainbow

They won't be in top 10 even they keep the squad. In fact, they MUST sell them imho. That's easy 70-80m £.


----------



## danwel

martial should've been played as a striker. To take off rashford and then play a winger in young through the middle beggars belief. Often wonder if LVG even knows his squad. Mata at 10 and martial at 9 or even rashford, end of story for me.


----------



## Overdoser

Found myself at Villa Park with an old friend, they were beyond hopeless. The boxes in the Trinity rd stand are probably some of the best in the league. Really feel for the fans.


----------



## Kerr

DJ X-Ray said:


> I wonder if Leicester's Champions League ticket is enough to keep Mahrez and Kante on board.


I guess that is what will concern the fans now.

Hopefully Liverpool have shown the example when you raid a team (Southampton) that had great energy and drive, that doesn't necessarily mean that will directly transfer to a new team.

It'll be interesting to see them in the CL. I think we all know it's a different game at that level. Their style of play might actually work pretty well. It's a huge learning curve though.

The one thing I hope that doesn't happen is that their players don't suddenly fall off a cliff next year as they've fulfilled their ambition of winning the league and lose their drive. Their drive is one of the main reasons they've done so well.


----------



## A&J

beetie said:


> United really need a striker.
> Started really well and martial should have scored in the second half. If he did I think it would have finished 1-0.


Big FAIL when they let Hernandez go...he is kicking ass in Germany right now.

I always liked him comming off the bench...he would always score.


----------



## A&J

Haha perfect title https://streamable.com/ufj2


----------



## nbray67

A&J said:


> Haha perfect title https://streamable.com/ufj2


He's done well to hit himself in the face, they'd normally be in Row Z from him.


----------



## danwel

A&J said:


> Big FAIL when they let Hernandez go...he is kicking ass in Germany right now.
> 
> I always liked him comming off the bench...he would always score.


Totally agree, LVG seems to keep making mistakes and bumbling through. He flatters to deceive but even that's wearing thin now.


----------



## beetie

danwel said:


> Totally agree, LVG seems to keep making mistakes and bumbling through. He flatters to deceive but even that's wearing thin now.


Yeah the only reason he's being praised about playing the youngsters, is because he has no one else to play.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Warning: Heavy sarcasm may be present


----------



## A&J

nbray67 said:


> He's done well to hit himself in the face, they'd normally be in Row Z from him.


Rodwell took care of Row Z https://streamable.com/li0o


----------



## nbray67

A&J said:


> Rodwell took care of Row Z https://streamable.com/li0o


Oh dear.


----------



## Ravinder

Leicesters last three games are toug. Up against Everton, Chelsea and man Utd I think. I still think they will clinch it but the gap may not be as big. I think the top four will now remain as it is in the current order. United definitely won't be there, unfortunately.


----------



## Kerr

That'll be City through then. 

That'd be a great score.

Ronaldo with a hat-trick tonight. His record is something else.


----------



## Rainbow

Stunning performance by Hart. World class goalkeeping.


----------



## Alfieharley1

good result for city  also had good 2 bets come in 
acca of -
real
man city
middlesborough (scored in 94th minute!)

and also Kevin de bruyne and man city to win


----------



## spursfan

beetie said:


> United really need a striker.
> Started really well and martial should have scored in the second half. If he did I think it would have finished 1-0.
> 
> Spurs were ruthless on uniteds sloppy defending. 5 going for the same ball leaving too much space behind for Spurs 1st. Class team but too much to do to catch Leicester.
> 
> Vardy was lethal today and was brilliant for his second goal. Just ran through Van aanholt


1-0, to UTD:lol:, more chance of Shergar winning the Grand National last Saturday with Lord lucan as the rider.
That was their only chance in 90 minutes, they were not troubling us at all, it was a matter of time before we broke the deadlock.
LVG surely on borrowed time


----------



## nbray67

De Bruyne is the difference in this City side now he's back.

Totally different team with him in the team.

Is Sterling injured or just not getting game time at the moment?


----------



## alan hanson

city just suit european footy better, especially when they play aginst strikers like zlatan, against pace city are shocking at the back, but against slower more physical strikers city are happier.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

City fans last night to Zlatan: "You're just a s**t Andy Carroll, s**t Andy Carroll :lol:


----------



## alan hanson

zlatan is a split man you either love him or think he's overrated, having seen what the man can do at inter and sadly juve he fully deserves the name ibracadbra hes done some crazy stuff in games as england fans know to well


----------



## beetie

spursfan said:


> 1-0, to UTD:lol:, more chance of Shergar winning the Grand National last Saturday with Lord lucan as the rider.
> That was their only chance in 90 minutes, they were not troubling us at all, it was a matter of time before we broke the deadlock.
> LVG surely on borrowed time


Different game at 1- 0. How many have man utd lost when leading?


----------



## Zetec-al

I enjoyed watching that game. Very good from both with a bit of naff defending.

Great goal from Rashford he is impressive.


----------



## Rainbow

What happened to Barcelona? They are looking helpless since the loss from Real M at Nou Camp.


----------



## Ravinder

I had a sneaky feeling Athletico may sneak a win and they did. I don't know why the media describe it as a shock loss for Barca. Athletico are a very good team and they were playing at home. They deserved to go through.

As a United fan, I'm gutted that City are in the semis. It's going to be a tricky semi-final whoever they get. But someone like De Bryne could well be the difference. He is their best player IMO.


----------



## alan hanson

Article on sky sports by bal basically he feels a, barca habe very little squad choices same 11-12 players each week. Also it was getting to a point of liverpool few years back give it to the front men theyll win the game we wont have t worry defensively.

Agree though loss to athletico at athletico is hardly a shock


----------



## DJ X-Ray

alan hanson said:


> zlatan is a split man you either love him or think he's overrated, having seen what the man can do at inter and sadly juve he fully deserves the name ibracadbra hes done some crazy stuff in games as england fans know to well


Yeah I agree. The MC fans chant was funny but he doesn't need to prove jack to nobody. He's done it. Guy is class. Fair enough City won, but PSG just didn't turn up and had players out.


----------



## Rainbow

Sakho and Moreno - who the heck has bought them? Rodgers?


----------



## Rainbow

Come on 3-3...


----------



## Rainbow

Yeees, 4-3. Match of the year ffs. What a comeback!!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Scenes at Anfield. From 0-2 . Great comeback. Dortmund look dazed.


----------



## Kerr

That's remarkable. 

After 9 minutes it looked like Liverpool were going to get an absolute thumping. 

Been a great week for the English teams.


----------



## nbray67

BT Sport need to sort themselves out though.

They show repeats of action and pan into the crowd way too much and for far too long when there's an actual match going on.

Unbelievable game mind.


----------



## kh904

What a game! 
I thought Norwich v Liverpool this season was incredible, but this tops it especially considering the opposition and the importance of the game.

After a few minutes, I could see that we was not set up right in the midfield and that Dortmund would score if we didn't change it. We didn't and they scored 2 and game over.

How Allen didn't get a spot in the starting line up I have no idea. Klopp got it horribly wrong, and was forced to correct his team selction.
Origi again, whilst not creating too many goal opportunities, was immense, as was Allen when he came on.
Allen's substitution was as important and game changing as Ditmar Hamann going on in the 2nd half against AC Milan in the CL Final.

I'm so proud of Lovren scoring the winner, as he has deserved it with his turn around of performance in the 2nd half of this season!


----------



## Ravinder

Just watched the highlights. What a game. Can't believe they got through. Some way to do itl. :doublesho


----------



## Alfieharley1

I actually finally seen Liverpool fight for a result this season! 

They played fantastic second half.

Great result and for English clubs also.


----------



## Kerr

Man City V Real M

At Madrid V Bayern

I think Real would have been the last team City would have wanted. They've a bit more pace about them. 

Still at the semi final stage you can hardly moan about getting a top side.


----------



## spursfan

beetie said:


> Different game at 1- 0. How many have man utd lost when leading?


Tottenham 33 18 11 4 60 25 35 
that's why we were never going to lose, Manu . 9 games without scoring in a match, against the premier leagues highest scorers and best defence.


----------



## Overdoser

All Spanish final I reckon.


----------



## Alfieharley1

spursfan said:


> Tottenham 33 18 11 4 60 25 35
> that's why we were never going to lose, Manu . 9 games without scoring in a match, against the premier leagues highest scorers and best defence.


Spurs bud I agree with the comment of high scorer but best defence?

If that was the case you would be first  I think you will find we are


----------



## beetie

spursfan said:


> Tottenham 33 18 11 4 60 25 35
> that's why we were never going to lose, Manu . 9 games without scoring in a match, against the premier leagues highest scorers and best defence.


I'll leave you to it. Was just my opinion.

Great result from Liverpool last night.

As for real v man city, I think it's the best one they could have had. Definitely don't want to play atletico, and bayern are better than real.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

:lol:


----------



## spursfan

Alfieharley1 said:


> Spurs bud I agree with the comment of high scorer but best defence?
> 
> If that was the case you would be first  I think you will find we are


Sorry Alfie, think you got it wrong according to the stats teams:thumb:

http://www.betinf.com/england_stats.htm

http://data.7m.cn/matches_data/92/en/Standing2.shtml


----------



## dcj

nbray67 said:


> De Bruyne is the difference in this City side now he's back.
> 
> Totally different team with him in the team.
> 
> Is Sterling injured or just not getting game time at the moment?


Injured, but not missed. Groin injury out for a while. At least we have Navas to do a similar job:wall:


----------



## Kerr

I previously thought the Liverpool comeback was a real achievement.

Here's a video of the game showing even more miracles. :lol:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/720733439377416195


----------



## Alfieharley1

spursfan said:


> Sorry Alfie, think you got it wrong according to the stats teams:thumb:
> 
> http://www.betinf.com/england_stats.htm
> 
> http://data.7m.cn/matches_data/92/en/Standing2.shtml


Should be top of the league then bud


----------



## Alfieharley1

Kerr said:


> I previously thought the Liverpool comeback was a real achievement.
> 
> Here's a video of the game showing even more miracles. :lol:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/720733439377416195


That's brilliant - shows how easy it is to get a badge


----------



## DJ X-Ray

beetie said:


> I'll leave you to it. Was just my opinion.
> 
> Great result from Liverpool last night.
> 
> As for real v man city, I think it's the best one they could have had. Definitely don't want to play atletico, and bayern are better than real.


Yeah, same mate. Would rather face the feed Cristiana machine than Simeone the pimp and the men from 300. Can see Atletico winning the UCL actually.


----------



## Rainbow

It's just my opinion but Real M will pass City with 3+ goal difference. Best player for City in both matches - Hart.

Nobody counts Real as contenders but according to me they are the biggest favourite for the title.


----------



## Clancy

So close, good open start 

Come on Chelsea


----------



## Clancy

Linesman deaf and blind ? I heard the ball hit Joe harts hand from 250 miles away ffs


----------



## Ravinder

Chelsea had their chances, but not effective enough. City damaged them on the break. They played well. Chelsea just look broken this season. I can imagine them going in hard during the transfer window. I think hazard will stay and the next manager will get the best out of him again. Rumour has it that RM want to sign him.

AV now relegated. Only three wins all season. I think they will really struggle in the championship. Would t surprise me of they ended up fighting relegation there.


----------



## spursfan

Alfieharley1 said:


> Should be top of the league then bud


well, your opinion, didn't mean to upset you bud, I don't write the stats


----------



## Alfieharley1

spursfan said:


> well, your opinion, didn't mean to upset you bud, I don't write the stats


I'm not upset far from it lol  
If someone said Leicester would get Europa / champions league I would be over the moon


----------



## Alfieharley1

Balls Vardy getting sent off - why dive really?

This could cost me my dream team and Leicester the game


----------



## beetie

Don't think he should have been sent off. Doesn't have to be a foul or a dive, they tangled legs. 

Refs don't have a clue sometimes


----------



## timo10

beetie said:


> Don't think he should have been sent off. Doesn't have to be a foul or a dive, they tangled legs.
> 
> Refs don't have a clue sometimes


Spot on ( not that I'm biased honest). 
Still have faith we play better under adversity


----------



## timo10

Inconsistent refs this is shocking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravinder

I think Vardy went looking for a foul. He definitely brought his foot in front of the defender to go down. Shame, because I think he has just cost his team three points. They were well I'm control up until he got sent off.


----------



## danwel

Could've done with a Leicester win today. There will be a few nervous people after today


----------



## beetie

Huth should have had a penalty that wasn't given then Leicester get a soft one when Carroll didn't do much. Well done ref. 
West hams penalty was a little soft as well.


----------



## Rainbow

I was expecting a draw because West Ham is one of the toughest teams to play when they are away. 

And I agree, the ref was drunk.


----------



## beetie

I think arsenal will end up comfortable winners in the next game


----------



## Rainbow

Wait, you count Arsenal as competition? 😂


----------



## spursfan

beetie said:


> I think arsenal will end up comfortable winners in the next game


ooops.....as I said before, there will be a few twists and turns still to come.
we have Stoke tomorrow night, another tricky place to go.
fergie time played at Leicester, they score in the 95th minute and only 4 mins was given as injury time according to talk sport, anyone know if that was true?


----------



## GleemSpray

Hmmm.... Everton have a new owner, who is a serious businessman with experience of being involved with Arsenal and has said he will bankroll a new stadium and strengthen the squad; As you would expect, the rumour mill is now going full tilt about spending sprees, player transfers in and out etc, etc, etc.

However, amongst the journalistic and club based rumour sources that i have always found to be credible down the years, the name Mourinho keeps cropping up. Is this possible / likely i wonder ?

I wont hold my breath, but i would sure like to see someone with a big set of Kaunas replace Roberto and get us playing some steely football .. :}


----------



## Rainbow

Beetie, what did I say? 😂😂😂


----------



## beetie

Glad I don't always bet


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Awful from us. Proper no heart. Palace weren't even good. Feel for Joel Campbell what does he have to do? Cech should have dealt with that though. #cechout &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Ravinder

Not very good by Arsenal this evening. I think they will still cut the top 4, only just. It would be easier for fifth place Man Utd to try and catch Arsenal then catch City.

Anything could happen at the top now. Leicester's last 3 games are against Chelsea, Everton and Man Utd. If Leicester were to lose or draw against Swansea next week and Spurs win, it will blow it wide open and could go down to the wire.


----------



## danwel

I still think there's a twist in the CL places. Still fancy Leicester to win the league and really hope they do


----------



## danwel

I still think there's a twist in the CL places. Still fancy Leicester to win the league and really hope they do


----------



## Alfieharley1

Ravinder said:


> Not very good by Arsenal this evening. I think they will still cut the top 4, only just. It would be easier for fifth place Man Utd to try and catch Arsenal then catch City.
> 
> Anything could happen at the top now. Leicester's last 3 games are against Chelsea, Everton and Man Utd. If Leicester were to lose or draw against Swansea next week and Spurs win, it will blow it wide open and could go down to the wire.


If Tottenham fluff it tomorrow though it should be Leicesters.

Spurs fan it was not fergie time. Penalty was at 93:52.


----------



## alan hanson

just seen the Leicester game, refs had a shocker. west ham hitting the post ball rols along the line hits the other post sums up Leicester season 

1st yellow for vardy was never a yellow, second was madness blatant dive throwing his body into the tackle and before contact was made threw himself.

leicesters pen was never a pen for me


----------



## Clancy

If Tottenham win tomorrow the only game I got wrong on a 7 game acci was Newcastle v Swansea. Would of been a nice £300 odd if Newcastle hadn't remember how to play football!


----------



## Rainbow

I predicted Man City, Burnley and Newcastle but Everton f#cked up my coupon. 

I still think even Leicester lose the games after the one against Swansea they will still be champions considering Tottenham's fixtures.


----------



## Kerr

A lot of people are now concentrating on decisions that go Leicester's way. It's getting a bit of an interrogation now.

Watching MOTD and for as much as you can say decisions have gone with them today, the opposite is true too. 

Someone does need to tell Huth to calm down a bit though.


----------



## GleemSpray

Vardy did exactly the same thing with Tim Howard, when you see it in slow motion - he swerved into his outstreched arm to get the penalty.


----------



## alan hanson

dare say Leicester have had things go their way, look at how many pens they have had plus handball decisions go their way in their own box. still to win any trophy you need luck along the way ask anyone, and unless your names lucky on the winners medal/trophy it wont say that just champions.

Spurs have to pretty much win every game, Leicesters point was huge, 2 game turnaround not 1


----------



## nbray67

The Ref's have the hardest job to do on the pitch, week in, week out.

I don't want to see it in truth, but TV replays for 'controversial' decisions would stop all the finger pointing.

Goal line tech took years to come to fruition but it works, maybe TV replays could do also.

What boils my pee at times are the fouls in the box that ref's, again, week in week out, wave away but seconds later, the same foul/lesser foul in the middle of the pitch see's the ref blowing up for a free-kick.

Then again, the players who look for fouls don't help the officials, every team has them, in fact, every player will go down all too easy to gain an advantage. That kind of behaviour is nigh on impossible to officiate.

Leicester should still win it (I still say they will) but football is a funny old game, look at the best team in the world some would say, Barcelona. They are on a right downer at the moment despite lashings of class all over the pitch. When the form dips, the players dip.


----------



## Kerr

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36075748

Vardy facing additional charges and an extended ban after his sending off.

That'll add to the tension.


----------



## spursfan

Stoke 0 Spurs 4......we aint giving up yet:thumb: COYS


----------



## Kerr

Spurs are looking really good. 

Ali is looking a real talent. Spurs have got quite a few really good players to build a team around. That's if they can keep them and the manager?

5 points behind with 4 games to go. That's Leicester needing to draw one and lose one as Spurs have a much better goal difference. 

Leicester will be without Vardy for a game or two, but I think they'll still manage it. You never know though as the pressure will be rising all the time.

Hopefully it's an exciting end.


----------



## spursfan

Kerr said:


> Spurs are looking really good.
> 
> Ali is looking a real talent. Spurs have got quite a few really good players to build a team around. That's if they can keep them and the manager?
> 
> 5 points behind with 4 games to go. That's Leicester needing to draw one and lose one as Spurs have a much better goal difference.
> 
> Leicester will be without Vardy for a game or two, but I think they'll still manage it. You never know though as the pressure will be rising all the time.
> 
> Hopefully it's an exciting end.


Yeah, they played exceptionally well according to Robbie Savage, as for keeping players, I think we will, Kane and Ali tied down for 5 years, Champions league just 3 points away now, new 61,000 Stadium, young exciting team, Brilliant Coach, why would anyone want to leave with what could happen in the next 5 years or so if we continue to gel and get better:thumb:


----------



## alan hanson

Stunning spurs performance, why would spurs players want to go else where? Utd are no longer a force every player looks as though they are enjoying their football.


----------



## Ravinder

I have a feeling it's going to go down to the wire. Vardy not playing is going to be a huge difference. And Leicester have got some very big games coming up. Looking at the fixtures for both sides,mix would rather have Spurs fixtures.


----------



## nbray67

spursfan said:


> Yeah, they played exceptionally well according to Robbie Savage, as for keeping players, I think we will, Kane and Ali tied down for 5 years, Champions league just 3 points away now, new 61,000 Stadium, young exciting team, Brilliant Coach, why would anyone want to leave with what could happen in the next 5 years or so if we continue to gel and get better:thumb:


Exactly this.

Why would you leave behind a team that's evolving?

CL + a v.good coach + a talented team = Big names looking to sign, not players wanting to jump ship.

I still think the 5pts gap is too big for you spursfan as I see Leicester collecting 6pts against Swansea and Everton, possibly 1pt in both games against Utd and Chelsea.

Depending on how Utd do in the FA Cup semi, LVG may tinker with the squad even though the Final is a few weeks away.

For your lot, it's gotta be 4 wins against opposition that I guess won't give up against you, Chelsea because of the rivalry, Southampton as they are playing well anyway and Newcastle, who may need 3pts just to survive!!

If Newcastle are already doomed on the last day, that will definitely be 3pts for you.

Tough call for both Spurs and Leicester but 5pts with 4 games to go is a huge mountain to over come despite all this fuss about Vardy. They do have Okazaki and Ulloa who are more than capable of scoring goals.

Leicester to win the PL by either 2 or 3pts for me.


----------



## Clancy

Kerr said:


> A lot of people are now concentrating on decisions that go Leicester's way. It's getting a bit of an interrogation now.
> .


Seems to be the normal now for whoever is top towards end of season, was same for Chelsea last year


----------



## Ravinder

Jealousy gets people nowhere.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

This will be the first season we don't celebrate St. Toteringham's day. But hey, had to happen one day  Along with them winning the League. Which I think they may well do. Not sure that Leicester will maintain without Vardy, their whole gameplay is based around him. I hope they do though and I'm wrong. But could be difficult. They have heart and spirit though in abundance which counts for a lot.

This is the most interesting and exciting end to the season in my lifetime apart from 1989 of course.


----------



## Kerr

It'll take some to match the 2012 finale. 

The problem at the moment is Leicester have been a bit out of reach for weeks. It has taken a lot if the excitiment out of it for the neutrals. At 7 points ahead they looked really comfortable. Back to 5 points, Spurs with a better goal difference and Vardy likely to get a couple of games suspension, it has spiced it up a little more again. 

My prediction from months ago of a John Terry OG in last game of the season to decide the title might still come true. :lol:


----------



## Alfieharley1

I'll be honest as a Leicester supporter my bum is now twitching.

It could be a Leicester clean sweep though  Leicester riders basketball team won the championship. Leicester Tigers in the semis &'look to be in the playoffs for the Aviva & champions cup and city well are currently top


----------



## spursfan

DJ X-Ray said:


> This will be the first season we don't celebrate St. Toteringham's day. But hey, had to happen one day  Along with them winning the League. Which I think they may well do. Not sure that Leicester will maintain without Vardy, their whole gameplay is based around him. I hope they do though and I'm wrong. But could be difficult. They have heart and spirit though in abundance which counts for a lot.
> 
> This is the most interesting and exciting end to the season in my lifetime apart from 1989 of course.


where was you that evening DJ??
I was at Farlows Lake in Iver with my mate Sonny and his missus, Dave and his Missus and my lady wife Jackie, we were fishing the night with a barbecue going with loads of burgers etc and plenty of bevvy's, ended up with around 20 guys and girls having a great time while listening to that match, what a game it was for tension, Thomas scoring in the last minute was amazing drama, couple of our new found friends were gooners and they went berserk, a great night that I will always remember.


----------



## spursfan

spursfan said:


> 7, possibly 9:thumb:
> Liverpool...draw or win
> utd win
> stoke win
> 
> 7 0r 9 points:thumb:


wow, that was certainly a great prediction!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

spursfan said:


> where was you that evening DJ??
> I was at Farlows Lake in Iver with my mate Sonny and his missus, Dave and his Missus and my lady wife Jackie, we were fishing the night with a barbecue going with loads of burgers etc and plenty of bevvy's, ended up with around 20 guys and girls having a great time while listening to that match, what a game it was for tension, Thomas scoring in the last minute was amazing drama, couple of our new found friends were gooners and they went berserk, a great night that I will always remember.


My kind of evening Kev me old mate night fishing with pals a barbecue and beers. Quality:thumb:

I was at the match mate I used to go home and away all season long back then. Still got the ticket for it . As you summed it up it was all those things for me.

Title decider against that Pool side at Anfield and winning in that manner. Roy of the Rovers stuff. Nothing comes close.


----------



## spursfan

DJ X-Ray said:


> My kind of evening Kev me old mate night fishing with pals a barbecue and beers. Quality:thumb:
> 
> I was at the match mate I used to go home and away all season long back then. Still got the ticket for it . As you summed it up it was all those things for me.
> 
> Title decider against that Pool side at Anfield and winning in that manner. Roy of the Rovers stuff. Nothing comes close.


Dead right DJ, it was an exceptional night to remember, with all the rivalry between us and you lot, it was still a great night for football, even got an 18lb mirror at 06.20 in the morning, great night and one that will stay in my memory for ever I hope:thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray

FFS....

Lukaku CBA

Rest stopped playing at 40 mins, as per... and watched the opposition kick the ball around in our area.

I am schlepping 250 miles South tomorrow to watch this shower at Wembley on Saturday and , tbh, i aint feeling that great about it


----------



## nbray67

Mori shown a red when the ref was actually looking at a yellow until he walked over and saw the damage the tackle did. Helped by his linesman I think but that was a nasty tackle on the young lad.

Probably done him for the season for LFC and also for his Euro dreams.


----------



## Ravinder

I don't know what is going on with Everton this season. They have some very good players and Lukaku, one of the best strikers in the league and they're 11th and getting absolutely hammered by Liverpool. I still think Martinez will stay on next season, but they need to get their finger out. I can see Lukaku leaving. I hope he goes to Man Utd.


----------



## GleemSpray

Personally, seriously, I would genuinely sack Martinez tonight after the recent run of form.



Cant see we would do any worse in the semi final without him there. He is just naive about defending - its all this rubbish about passing and flowing football at all costs.


----------



## Kerr

I think that's Martinez done for now. The squad have been void of any progress for a long time.

He's one of those nice guys you still feel sorry for. Change is needed, but still seems unfair at the same time. 

Just leave Moyes alone though. Think I might want him at Celtic.


----------



## kh904

nbray67 said:


> Mori shown a red when the ref was actually looking at a yellow until he walked over and saw the damage the tackle did. Helped by his linesman I think but that was a nasty tackle on the young lad.
> 
> Probably done him for the season for LFC and also for his Euro dreams.


I'm devistated for Origi, he has been fantastic recently and grown into his role, only to be injured for what looks like the rest of the season easily.

When I first saw the tackle in real time I thought Origi made a lot of it, but the reply shows how bad it was. I don't think there was much malice from the Everton player but it was a poor tackle.

Other than that a great result and performance but I would have taken 2-0 and a fit Origi anyday!


----------



## Ravinder

Everton aren't really a sacking club. I think they will give Martinez the benefit. You never know, though........


----------



## GleemSpray

We have the best pool of talent we have had for a long time, yet they just arnt clicking as a team, with half-hearted performances and some woefull defending.

Awful home record and often conceding just after taking the lead or just before half time.

Roberto has to stop blaming "We" and start blaming "I".

As for Lukako, he can go play for another club to get the Champions League football he keeps talking about - see how they tolerate him strolling about and breaking into a visible sweat 15 mins into every game.

Meh !!


----------



## Rainbow

That fu#ktard Ramiro Mori must be imprisoned for a decade for trial for kill. I am shocked wtf he is doing in Europe?!? He is an animal!

Too pity for Origi. He was in astonishing form and was showing some really good potential... I hope he can recover as soon as possible.


----------



## Kerr

The Ched Evans rape conviction has been quashed. He does have to face a retrial though.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-36099522


----------



## GleemSpray

Kerr said:


> The Ched Evans rape conviction has been quashed. He does have to face a retrial though.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-36099522


Whatever the new outcome, his habits and activities have been made public and I would think that he will still be regarded by most people as a revolting low life with little sense of shame or morality.

A defence of "_Well, she was very drunk, but not technically THAT drunk_" is hardly Pillar of the Community stuff ....


----------



## Kerr

GleemSpray said:


> Whatever the new outcome, his habits and activities have been made public and I would think that he will still be regarded by most people as a revolting low life with little sense of shame or morality.
> 
> A defence of "_Well, she was very drunk, but not technically THAT drunk_" is hardly Pillar of the Community stuff ....


This is the bit I still hate, the term "role model" keeps getting thrown about for footballers. If people are using footballers for setting their moral standards, they need to have a look at themselves.

The other week Adam Johnson rightly got the jail. Again after hearing the evidence they decided he was guilty and I am sure most people thought he was too. It wasn't really open to debate his conviction.

However "role model" and all the other clichés were rolled and and this meant his sentence was 6 years in jail.

There has been lots of violent rapes of women and children that don't get 6 years in jail.

There was a case in Aberdeen just the other week and the guy had knowingly slept with a 15 year old on a few occasions. He treated her like crap and basically abused her. Between her and another girl he assaulted them, locked them naked outside his house and basically behaved like an animal.

He got away with community service. His case sounded much worse than Johnson's, but he wasn't a high profile footballer.

I really don't understand law, but surely we all have to live under the same laws and be treated the same way?

It appears that as soon as footballer is mentioned everyone automatically wants that person to be punished more severely. It appears the justice system agrees with that too. That just doesn't sit right with me. Different rules being applied to different people.

I read quite a bit about the Evans case when it was going on and it just did not sit right. What happened wasn't right from a moral standpoint, but there wasn't enough to say 100% there was a criminal offence.

As much as what went on was sordid, there was a lot of doubt and it was questionable.

The drunk bit is always the part that comes up. If having sex whilst drunk was a criminal offence, half the people who have one night stands at the weekend would be in the jail.

For all I agree that he'll always be left with a tarnished reputation for his behaviour, he's never going to get back the years he has spent in jail or the loss of his career.

It'll be interesting to see how the case goes now.


----------



## alan hanson

Evans case was a joke too many wanting to be noticed, the girl? Yeh i'd want my daughter behaving like her she'e been made out to be the complete victim. As said damage has been done but justice hasn't i hope it gets over turned.

Couldn't agree more ref role models? When has a footballer ever been a role model? Idol perhaps role models never.


----------



## Kerr

It appears Sahko of Liverpool has failed a drug test. 

I'm guessing by the way he plays it's more likely a hallucinogenic drug rather than performance enhancing.


----------



## Kerr

Newcastle battled for another point today. 2-0 down to come back to 2-2 is a good result, but they are fast running out of games. They've played 2 more games than Norwich and 1 more than Sunderland.


----------



## Kerr

In a day when players often don't celebrate against their old clubs, something I don't like, why did Fellani run up in front of the Everton supporters and do that? 

Is their bad blood?


----------



## Clancy

Kerr said:


> In a day when players often don't celebrate against their old clubs, something I don't like, why did Fellani run up in front of the Everton supporters and do that?
> 
> Is their bad blood?


Maybe down to the fact he is a bellend


----------



## Buchan01

Decent save from de gea.. he should really have a bigger buy out clause than 30mil.


----------



## Kerr

Man Utd will do well to hang on now. 

They'll be upset at Everton getting a penalty and they not getting one plus a red card for Everton.


----------



## Chris92VAG

Kerr said:


> Newcastle battled for another point today. 2-0 down to come back to 2-2 is a good result, but they are fast running out of games. They've played 2 more games than Norwich and 1 more than Sunderland.


With our 3 games left I'd fancy 7 points but 9 isn't impossible. With/if we take 7 point I belive that's enough for us to stop up but we will see, just such a shame we didn't get rafa in earlier as this team is unrecognisable from mcs teams. Full of fight and passion.


----------



## Kerr

Chris92VAG said:


> With our 3 games left I'd fancy 7 points but 9 isn't impossible. With/if we take 7 point I belive that's enough for us to stop up but we will see, just such a shame we didn't get rafa in earlier as this team is unrecognisable from mcs teams. Full of fight and passion.


I've got the games left mixed around. Norwich have one game in hand, Sunderland have 2.

I can see two wins there for Newcastle, although often we've seen a relegated team drag another team down.

I guess it depends what happens between Leicester and Spurs at the top of the table before the last game. If Spurs need to win at Newcastle, I think they would.

I can see Sunderland getting 6 points, or more, from their last 5 games. I'd say they are the favourites to stay up especially with their goal difference.

Man Utd did well to sneak that win.


----------



## alan hanson

Clancy said:


> Maybe down to the fact he is a bellend


And that's being subtle there's many more words to describe that idiot


----------



## GleemSpray

Kerr said:


> In a day when players often don't celebrate against their old clubs, something I don't like, why did Fellani run up in front of the Everton supporters and do that?
> 
> Is their bad blood?


 Dont think so, probobly more like that he is a total hot head - always has been. Thats why he uses his elbows so readily i think, he just gets the red mist in his eyes.

He is actually a talented, technical footballer, when he is calm,but when he played for us he would often just loose the plot completely over some innocuous tackle an opposition player did on him and would then get himself booked.


----------



## Clancy

From what I saw if that I think Sunderland where unlucky not to get the win there

Arsenal had some good play and did play well but Sunderland played brilliant, lots of good chances


----------



## Clancy

alan hanson said:


> And that's being subtle there's many more words to describe that idiot


Indeed, really can't stand him. Imo he's a crap footballer as well, the only reason he is a professional footballer is because of his height being an advantage. Which he does use well but beyond that he has nothing


----------



## Rainbow

Classic Arsenal. I won't be surprised if we finish out of top 4. I eagerly anticipating who is going to blame the french moron today.


----------



## Rainbow

Leicester are looking solid and hungry for the win. I cross fingers for them.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Rainbow said:


> Leicester are looking solid and hungry for the win. I cross fingers for them.


Leicester tore it up and spat it out


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Ain't seen no football, but from time Giroud starts ahead of Welbz. Doesn't surprise me there were no goals.

Gotta say though. F.....g yes Leicester!


----------



## Alfieharley1

DJ X-Ray said:


> Ain't seen no football, but from time Giroud starts ahead of Welbz. Doesn't surprise me there were no goals.
> 
> Gotta say though. F.....g yes Leicester!


We are keeping the pressure on Spurs now  I think if we lost or drew it would be game over


----------



## danwel

Alfieharley1 said:


> We are keeping the pressure on Spurs now  I think if we lost or drew it would be game over


I fancy Chelski to do you favour and beat Spurs mate


----------



## Alfieharley1

danwel said:


> I fancy Chelski to do you favour and beat Spurs mate


Hopefully with what the players are saying mate. They are not going to get top 6


----------



## alan hanson

This week's footballer was never going to change things fully expected Leicester to win as I do spurs at White Hart Lane next week however is where the fun starts


----------



## Zetec-al

Good game this..


----------



## Rainbow

Heavy last 10 minutes for Spurs.


----------



## nbray67

1 more win from their last 3 games and that's the title for Leic's!!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Dawson and WBA are amazing


----------



## Rainbow

They are champions next week. I highly doubt Spurs will win against Chelsea.


----------



## ferted

nbray67 said:


> 1 more win from their last 3 games and that's the title for Leic's!!


If we beat Man U next Sunday that's it


----------



## Rainbow

It won't matter even they lose all of their matches until the end simply because Tottenham will lose points against Chelsea and most probably against Newcastle.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I think Chelsea will beat Sp*rs... If you match them physically and make them go backwards they're just a normal side.

They're a very good momentum team though, good power runners and shooters. Dier binds them and frees up their FB's, but last night they could have done with a Modric to create and control.

WBA took away the running lanes. Sp*rs are great runners but West Brom didn't allow races into open spaces.
They have a good system but one system, one layer.


----------



## Alfieharley1

I think that is game set match for Leicester now. Only need 1 win out of 3 games


----------



## Overdoser

Agreed.


----------



## alan hanson

must have been pretty frustrating to drop points at home against west brom even if most spurs fans knew deep down it was all too late. 

after liverpool with suarez and sturridge now Leicester it only highlights just how important being able to play the same side really is, leicesters consistency is down to having no europe and very very few injuries, not to mention international breaks liverpool nearly did the title when they were the same. you also need a little luck along the way which i believe if it could fall for leicester it has.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

alan hanson said:


> must have been pretty frustrating to drop points at home against west brom even if most spurs fans knew deep down it was all too late.
> 
> after liverpool with suarez and sturridge now Leicester it only highlights just how important being able to play the same side really is, leicesters consistency is down to having no europe and very very few injuries, not to mention international breaks liverpool nearly did the title when they were the same. you also need a little luck along the way which i believe if it could fall for leicester it has.


Yeah it must have been mate. But every team has frailties. Spu*s pals I've known for years know it's been a great season when we have had convos about it, but it's how you build on this that counts...Welcome to the top of the table. They are young though - let's see. As for Leicester, yeah I agree. I'd also add heart,spirit and bottle.

Can only admire that.


----------



## Rainbow

City were lucky to escape with a draw after that performance in the second half.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Rainbow said:


> City were lucky to escape with a draw after that performance in the second half.


I found it a really boring game but that's because I've been watching Leicester week in week out lol


----------



## Clancy

Wow that was crap


----------



## alan hanson

Do city do exciting games?


----------



## Rainbow

What a goal by Atletico...Pure awesomeness!!!


----------



## Clancy

alan hanson said:


> Do city do exciting games?


It's either a goal fest or the most boring game ever with them


----------



## spursfan

DJ X-Ray said:


> I think Chelsea will beat Sp*rs... If you match them physically and make them go backwards they're just a normal side.
> 
> They're a very good momentum team though, good power runners and shooters. Dier binds them and frees up their FB's, but last night they could have done with a Modric to create and control.
> 
> WBA took away the running lanes. Sp*rs are great runners but West Brom didn't allow races into open spaces.
> They have a good system but one system, one layer.


Just a bad result DJ, I think some are going ott, Chelski will be beaten, they are not invincible by any means, look at their league position and recent results, they were hammered by City, spanked by Swansea in the last few weeks
Saying we have one system is ironic as well, you could say that's what the gooners have, in fact talk sport are often saying gooners are one dimensional and struggle to break down defences, Sunderland, Crystal Palace and West Ham games all spring to mind, plenty of possession but no ability to do much with it, that is what happened to us against WBA, just have to accept that some games are going to go against you and try to work out what you need to do to avoid it in the future.


----------



## Kerr

The tribunal has ruled Liverpool have to pay £6.5m with the possibility of another £1.5m for Danny Ings.

I had completely forgotten about that guy.


----------



## alan hanson

so they should


----------



## Kerr

Big win for Newcastle today. That's Norwich under real pressure now, but I can't see them getting anything at Arsenal tonight.

I'm sure Palace will be glad the season is nearly over. If there was just a few more games to go they'd find themselves in real trouble. They had a great start of the season, but have just slumped.


----------



## beetie

Fellaini to get a ban. Why does he do it all the time. Moron. 

Good game, fair result.


----------



## Rainbow

I think City have forgotten that they have a match today thinking for Real Madrid. 😁


----------



## bidderman1969

Kerr said:


> The tribunal has ruled Liverpool have to pay £6.5m with the possibility of another £1.5m for Danny Ings.
> 
> I had completely forgotten about that guy.





alan hanson said:


> so they should


I believe that Liverpool thought they'd have to pay, or offered £12m so they done well out of it


----------



## DJ X-Ray

spursfan said:


> Just a bad result DJ, I think some are going ott, Chelski will be beaten, they are not invincible by any means, look at their league position and recent results, they were hammered by City, spanked by Swansea in the last few weeks
> Saying we have one system is ironic as well, you could say that's what the gooners have, in fact talk sport are often saying gooners are one dimensional and struggle to break down defences, Sunderland, Crystal Palace and West Ham games all spring to mind, plenty of possession but no ability to do much with it, that is what happened to us against WBA, just have to accept that some games are going to go against you and try to work out what you need to do to avoid it in the future.


Yeah I agree with you Kev. We are one dimensional mate blatantly. Complete pony and rubbish football and just infighting within atm. Surprised we won at the weekend. Other results worked out really well for us. Probably didn't phrase it right, I'm not saying you lot are no good at all. Just my opinion of how to beat your system.


----------



## Zetec-al

Well done Leicester City. Premier league champions


----------



## Rainbow

An unforgettable day and year at all for every Leicester fan. Absolutely deserved title.


----------



## Kyle 86

Crazy stuff 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969

Congratulations to Leicester 

great to see someone else name on the trophy


----------



## Kerr

Well done Leicester. It was deserved. 

I'd preferred if they won the title at the weekend when playing at home. I also didn't really like the comments coming out of Chelsea this week.

Hazard's first goal at Stamford Bridge since scoring against Palace last season.


----------



## beetie

Massively pleased for Leicester. 

Dirty game of football tonight. True derby game. Going to be a few bans handed out after this weekend.


----------



## Clancy

Well that was certainly eventful! God knows how no one was sent off 

Still a good game, despite the handbags 

No idea what happened at the end down the tunnel but ah well 

Well done to Leicester!


----------



## Zetec-al

2x Leicester champions tonight! Mark Selby Snooker World Champion for 2nd time!


----------



## S63

Congratulations Sam and well done to all the foxes. As a true Superbloo supporter of fifty years we've gone through thick and thin and this season one of the thinnest seasons of the lot. Handing over the coveted title is never easy but on this occasion it's an absolute pleasure, we did our bit making sure neither Arsenal or Spurs would get in the way and thus creating the greatest football triumph in my lifetime.

Do it again next season and I'll pop in again.:thumb:

Enjoy.


----------



## Rainbow

Just watched the highlights of Chelsea-Tottenham... I must admit I am pretty shocked by the amateur attitude of Tottenham's players.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Scenes in Leicester. Gotta give maximum respect to Leicester. Well deserved. Kinda sweet that result from my point of view too crushing any Spu*s hopes :lol:


----------



## GleemSpray

Rainbow said:


> Just watched the highlights of Chelsea-Tottenham... I must admit I am pretty shocked by the amateur attitude of Tottenham's players.


Yes i agree - an emotional hi stakes Derby and all that, but Spurs had 7 mins plus stoppage time once the equaliser went in, yet they just lost their heads completely.

In the second half they threw away that 2 goal lead, and the game, and their title hopes.

But it cant take anything away from the fantastic achievement of Leicester City ... Champions !!


----------



## Kerr

Just watched back the highlights now, it wasn't a pretty watch. I'm surprised to see Spurs behaving like that, the ocassion and the wind up got the better of them clearly.

They are going to find themselves in bother after some of those incidents. 

They never covered the Fabregas "stamping" incident in the review. Watching the footage it's really hard to see if there was any contact. It wasn't a stamp like Fabregas claimed, neither was it up his wrist like he claimed. 

Some of the tackles, eye gouging and little kicks were all just stupid. They really lost their place. Their buttons were pushed and they got drawn in. 

I found the comments about not wanting Spurs winning the league very unprofessional. That's small team mentality when you're more concerned what other teams are doing. 

They were certainly up for it tonight to back up their earlier statement. That was a different Chelsea team out there tonight and they did over celebrate a draw with Spurs. I know they are rivals, but that's a bit classless. 

Tonight's game wouldn't have made much difference in the bigger picture in my opinion. I think Leicester would have still have scored enough points themselves to win the league in a positive manner. 

Now although Leicester have deservedly won the league, too much of the attention for doing so has been taken away because of the game tonight.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

There's gonna be some major repercussions for Spu*s and rightly so. Some quite disgusting incidents. No excuses. That's over the top aggression. Danny Rose blatantly pushed Hiddink over post match. He's f****d! I watched the whole game. They almost wanted it too much tonight vs Chelsea. It was personal from minute one and they lost focus and discipline.

I've noticed Spu*s can't sustain their intensity into the 2nd half. You just need to hang in there. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727253006002053121


----------



## Ravinder

Crazy match this evening. Lots of incidents.

But what a story with Leicester winning the league. Just amazing. The whole of the football world has taken notice of this.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Game set and match 

We have done it.


----------



## A&J

First off Congrats to Leicester for winning the league 

Second off I am suprised the referee diddnt throw in a red card at some point at the Tot:Che game just to calm things down. Walker, Rose, Dyer should have been given the red card no question about it.

Third off Ryan Giggs 'splits from wife Stacey after she found out he was flirting with waitresses' - why am I not suprised


----------



## Overdoser

It was all going off last night. Everywhere in Leicester was mental.......


----------



## Alfieharley1

Overdoser said:


> It was all going off last night. Everywhere in Leicester was mental.......


It is still going off and this morning at 5am people was still out at the ground! I only work round the corner


----------



## Rainbow

I've seen several video clips and photos of their fans celebrating the title. I swear I felt their emotions - they are so powerful and pure.


----------



## nbray67

Well done Leicester.

Teamwork pays dividends quite clearly there. Maybe LFC could take a look at there season and see what playing as a team gets you.

Ranieri has done a tremendous job there and deserves all the gratitude and recognition that is coming his way.

I'll be curious as to how the Bookies price up the 'relegation' favourites for 2016/17. I doubt that they'll be offering 5000/1 again!!


----------



## beetie

nbray67 said:


> Well done Leicester.
> 
> Teamwork pays dividends quite clearly there. Maybe LFC could take a look at there season and see what playing as a team gets you.
> 
> Ranieri has done a tremendous job there and deserves all the gratitude and recognition that is coming his way.
> 
> I'll be curious as to how the Bookies price up the 'relegation' favourites for 2016/17. I doubt that they'll be offering 5000/1 again!!


Think they have on Burnley already and they have had 800+ bets on them already. Sure it was on sky sports news app


----------



## nbray67

beetie said:


> Think they have on Burnley already and they have had 800+ bets on them already. Sure it was on sky sports news app


2000/1 Burnley, Sunderland and Norwich should both of them survive the drop that is!!

Newcastle are only 500/1 with Betfair to win the PL next season, again, not guaranteed to survive.

Now a lowly 40/1 for Leicester to do it again.


----------



## Alfieharley1

I'm going to go for a Leicester to win the champions league


----------



## Clancy

Alfieharley1 said:


> I'm going to go for a Leicester to win the champions league


Worth a punt! Proved themselves here so in theory can hold their own against most. What's the odds ?


----------



## GleemSpray

Clancy said:


> Worth a punt! Proved themselves here so in theory can hold their own against most. What's the odds ?


Haha - i can actually picture Leicester running amok against Europe's Elite with their "_not afraid of anybody_" mentality.

Claudio will be stood there at the quarter finals of the Champions League, shrugging his shoulders and casually saying "_Well, you know, just the next match and then, perhaps we see_"


----------



## Alfieharley1

Clancy said:


> Worth a punt! Proved themselves here so in theory can hold their own against most. What's the odds ?


Definetly - I need to check the odds out .

I need to thank you guys anyway & S63 for doing it for us! I'm sure we would do it at home anyway but still can enjoy it more now.
The streets of Leicester are nothing like I have ever seen before.


----------



## bigmac3161

What odds on them getting relegated next year? Blackburn all over again.


----------



## Kerr

bigmac3161 said:


> What odds on them getting relegated next year? Blackburn all over again.


Blackburn won the league in the 94/95 season. It was 5 years later they were relegated when the money dried up.

It will be interesting to see what Leicester do now. Will they manage to hold the team together, will they bring in good players at reasonable money, or will they spend big?

I don't see them going down at all. My worry is that so many players will have fulfilled their dream they'll struggle to lift their game so high again.


----------



## bigmac3161

Yea they went down 5 years later but did sod all in those 5 years.


----------



## Rainbow

Leicester won't be even on top 10 next year. And they won't win anything more than a point in the Champions league. The sad reality is that PL teams are very, very weak compared to other European teams. Just imagine that tonight Bayern were playing with Leicester or Tottenham ( the best teams in the PL this year )??? It would be nothing less than 6-0.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Rainbow said:


> Leicester won't be even on top 10 next year. And they won't win anything more than a point in the Champions league. The sad reality is that PL teams are very, very weak compared to other European teams. Just imagine that tonight Bayern were playing with Leicester or Tottenham ( the best teams in the PL this year )??? It would be nothing less than 6-0.


Not being nasty but I think this is a load of old B******s.

But we will see next year. I can ensure tho Leicester will be top 10 and I wouldn't write them off in the CL. I'm sure you was one of the guys who would have said Leicester to be relegated at the start of this season or near the bottom.


----------



## Rainbow

I respect your opinion. Leicester have achieved something special, remarkable and I am very happy that they brought back the romance in the football. But i am not blind or stupid to admit that PL may be the most watched league but it's far from being the best league with the best teams. 

Have you watched Bayern-Atletico tonight? If not, there is nothing more to discuss.

Show me where I have had said the sh.t you are pretending I have said?


----------



## Kerr

Alfieharley1 said:


> Not being nasty but I think this is a load of old B******s.
> 
> But we will see next year. I can ensure tho Leicester will be top 10 and I wouldn't write them off in the CL. I'm sure you was one of the guys who would have said Leicester to be relegated at the start of this season or near the bottom.


The CL is a different ball game to the premier league.

I think Man City are probably a good example of this. When they spent a lot of money and signed quality players, they could win the PL, but they were out of their depth in the CL for a few years. They've done a lot better this year though.

To get results in the CL English teams do have to raise their game to compete. You also often get the knock on effect that the following game ends up with a tired performance and dropping points.

The CL knocks the stuffing out of a team.

Again it's strange that Man City are having their best CL run whilst underperforming in the PL.


----------



## alan hanson

defo agree, do not go comparing Leicester in the prem to champs league totally different game, travelling, 2-3 games aweek, styles of football. not saying they wont win a game bu ti think they will struggle at times. - win it forget it.

we're talking europes elite not a below par arsenal, chelsea side who turn up when they want, a utd lost in translation or a city side so inconsistent and rely on 2-3 players.

not sure what the prem holds next year, city will spend as will utd and chelsea, team i most fear is Arsenal could get left behind if they dont.


----------



## GleemSpray

Rainbow said:


> Leicester won't be even on top 10 next year.


Leicester have shown, more than anything this year, that its all about playing as a team, rather than playing as 11 individuals.

They have, to be fair, had some degree of good fortune in that they have been able to keep that team together pretty much all season without many injuries to cope with or the additional pressure of travelling to play European fixtures.

However, you cant take anything away from the consistent sheer effort and determination they have put in all season. They have also benefited from the fact that many, much more expensive squads have just been very inconsistent and ineffective this season ( and i count Everton firmly amongst that group )

Next season will be a tough test for them to hold it all together and cope with the spotlight, but i think it is unfair to write them off - if they can keep it together and start strongly, they can finish in a good position next year, particularly if other teams are still up and down as they have been this season.

Talk of them being immediate relegation fodder is failing to recognise how shaky the Premiership is currently and how that has helped Leicester determinedly work their way up the greasy pole of success.

As far as i am concerned, they are worthy Champions up to and until some other team takes that title away from them.


----------



## Overdoser

GleemSpray said:


> Leicester have shown, more than anything this year, that its all about playing as a team, rather than playing as 11 individuals.
> 
> They have, to be fair, had some degree of good fortune in that they have been able to keep that team together pretty much all season without many injuries to cope with or the additional pressure of travelling to play European fixtures.
> 
> However, you cant take anything away from the consistent sheer effort and determination they have put in all season. They have also benefited from the fact that many, much more expensive squads have just been very inconsistent and ineffective this season ( and i count Everton firmly amongst that group )
> 
> Next season will be a tough test for them to hold it all together and cope with the spotlight, but i think it is unfair to write them off - if they can keep it together and start strongly, they can finish in a good position next year, particularly if other teams are still up and down as they have been this season.
> 
> Talk of them being immediate relegation fodder is failing to recognise how shaky the Premiership is currently and how that has helped Leicester determinedly work their way up the greasy pole of success.
> 
> As far as i am concerned, they are worthy Champions up to and until some other team takes that title away from them.


Well said. Totally agree.


----------



## Rainbow

Big loss for City, Kompany left injured.


----------



## Rainbow

Does anybody else thinks that City looks lost tonight?


----------



## Rainbow

******* mercenaries...Zero heart, zero desire to do something remarkable like Leicester.


----------



## Kerr

Man City just couldn't get going last night. When it was still 1-0 I just thought something would happen.

Kompany is a real worry these days. He's far too injury prone and can't string enough games together. 

Looking at the remaining fixtures, Man City will need to up their game for the weekend. I don't think they can afford to lose against Arsenal if they want a top 4 finish. 

Luckily Man Utd and West Ham have to play each other so they won't both have a chance to grab 4th, but it Man City lose to Arsenal, there's a strong chance they'll end up out of the top 4. 


Middlesborough v Brighton is like a second play off final too.


----------



## alan hanson

and city want to be one of the big boys in europe!

disgusting display against a madrid side lacking a few players and defensively weak when under pressure - under pressure Aguero didnt touch the ball once in the oppositions box!

far too many city players not up to the job, and this is a city side which hasnt really got a squad either. aguero must be pulling his hair with the lack of quality around him.

over the two legs i'd love to know the stats on city in madrids half and shots etc....

english used to be feared in europe not any more!


----------



## -Kev-

We have a swear filter for a reason gentlemen, do not try to dodge it please


----------



## Rainbow

I apologize for the words I used. It's not an excuse but I was super angry..I am sorry again.


----------



## Rainbow

Strongest Liverpool I have been watching recently. Real show at Anfield.


----------



## Kerr

After bursting a gut the other night, I just knew Chelsea would lose today.

That's Sunderland out the bottom 3 with a game in hand and a better goal difference. 

Not looking good for Newcastle at all.


----------



## Clancy

Sounded like a good game haven't seen any of it though 

Fair play to Sunderland


----------



## Rainbow

I am very happy for Sunderland because I don't want to see them relegating from the PL. Pretty shocking result for West Ham today...


----------



## Zetec-al

Scenes at Leicester look amazing


----------



## Chris92VAG

I always find Sunderland play teams when they aren't playing to anything like there best, seems to always happen. Every season they start winning points last few games to stop up, just like Wigan used to do. Just go down already :devil: :thumb:


----------



## Rainbow

Newcastle is the same. They were sleeping all season and just want to saty up with 1 month efforts. It won't work though imho.


----------



## Clancy

Brilliant build up for Leicester


----------



## Chris92VAG

Rainbow said:


> Newcastle is the same. They were sleeping all season and just want to saty up with 1 month efforts. It won't work though imho.


Yes but Sunderland have been doing this for years and years it's boring as hell, newcastle haven't. If rafa had came to newcastle in jan or earlier they would be safe by now. Still wide open of who's going to stay up tho isn't it, you just can't predict football ever.


----------



## beetie

Leicester's pitch looks amazing. Not for the 1st time though


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Lol John Terry banned from his last ever games for Chelski fairytale ending for the bag of ****...Last thing he'll do in a Chelsea kit is get sent off. Full kit mode incoming &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834; &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## beetie

Man city v arsenal 1-1 after 10mins. Not a boring start


----------



## Kerr

Hillsborough is on BBC2 just now. 

An odd time to put this programme on as it's going to clash with the football on BBC1.


----------



## bidderman1969

Kerr said:


> Hillsborough is on BBC2 just now.
> 
> An odd time to put this programme on as it's going to clash with the football on BBC1.


tell me about it, mrs is watching this on TV, I'm watching MOTD on computer!


----------



## Kerr

West Ham v Man Utd kick off has been delayed until 20.30. 

The Man Utd team bus was attacked by West Ham fans. 

People were worried that this game might boil over being West Ham's last game at Upton Park. Sounds as if it has started already.


----------



## Zetec-al

Bunch of idiots giving english football a bad name again!!

Its been a good game of football so far however


----------



## beetie

West ham have been brilliant and should be further ahead. Man utd have been $+!?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Sad to see another traditional stadium go for me(went there countless times as a kid). I bleed Arsenal, but am from a family of Hammers and was born and bred over there. Nice to see them get a win on the day they say goodbye to Upton Park. Hope they can somehow recreate that same atmosphere.

Something we have failed to do after leaving Highbury.


----------



## andyedge

RIP the Boleyn ground with a win over the dirty mancs :thumb:


----------



## danwel

Terrible terrible performance form United, but how many times has that been said this season.

West Ham should've been 3 nil up by half time. United even when winning never looked in it and there needs to be some changes starting with getting shot of LVG. He just doesn't seem to have a clue.

Apparently he pulled the plug on the Sanches deal which may mean they are planning on keeping him for another season which i truly hope isn't true.


----------



## Clancy

What a goal from hazard 

Looking far more confident and more like himself the last few weeks so good sign for us if he keeps it up


----------



## Zetec-al

Good game so far i think!


----------



## GleemSpray

We all know what the problem is and we all know what the answer is....



.... And take your tippy-tappy-football-at-all-costs with you.



Meh!


----------



## nbray67

Rafael Benitez hey?

Saviour of absolutely nothing, apart from £3m that Newcastle have now tore up the cheque for.

I still stand by my original post where I said he's no good for Newcastle, point proven.


----------



## nbray67

Double post


----------



## Clancy

To be fair, Newcastle problem is the squad. He's not done top bad since he's been there, better than before he was anyway. Damage was already done really 

Just glad I don't have to hear about Mike ashely on TV for at least a year


----------



## Chris92VAG

nbray67 said:


> Rafael Benitez hey?
> 
> Saviour of absolutely nothing, apart from £3m that Newcastle have now tore up the cheque for.
> 
> I still stand by my original post where I said he's no good for Newcastle, point proven.


Couldn't disagree more, rafa came in far too late damage already done if we got him in a month or two earlier we would be safe without doubt. When he came there was no heart, no passion, no fight, we leaked goals and he has changed a lot the team is nearly unrecognisable from before he came in. Sometimes it's just far to late to save a team regardless of who's comes in this is the case here. I'd love him to stop he could really turns us into a decent force once again if given full control, best man we've had in the hot seat since sir bobby.


----------



## MagpieRH

nbray67 said:


> Rafael Benitez hey?
> 
> Saviour of absolutely nothing, apart from £3m that Newcastle have now tore up the cheque for.
> 
> I still stand by my original post where I said he's no good for Newcastle, point proven.


Rafa has been a breath of fresh air - fans are desperate for him to stay on next season but resigned to the fact that's highly unlikely.

Failings were well before he arrived, blame stops at Mike Ashley's door (which he himself started at the end of last season...). If the club is to have any chance of rebuilding, he must go. Has created an almost complete disconnect between club and fans, to the point most are not that bothered about going down because it's been on the cards all season (and most of last season too).


----------



## Clancy

That's welbeck out for most of next season for arsenal then, barely had any game time as it is


----------



## alan hanson

Any newcastle fan that thinks the managers have been the problem (okay mclaren maybe) are deluded. Newcastles players are poor but more importantly do not have the attitude once attributed to them where they pretty much chase chase and give nothing up. From what i have seen this season their effort and standards have been justified by where they sit. Its a shame as i dont mind them and i believe they belong in the prem


----------



## alan hanson

Welbeck is a massive loss for england he could attack at speed but also ran his socks off covering peeps so vardy and kane could concentrate about up top.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Martinez sacked. Dot on the cards; get De Boer or Rafa.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

alan hanson said:


> Welbeck is a massive loss for england he could attack at speed but also ran his socks off covering peeps so vardy and kane could concentrate about up top.


True words.

Gutted for him missing the euros.

Welbz has been in good form for us since his return.

He'll be missed.


----------



## MagpieRH

DJ X-Ray said:


> Martinez sacked. Dot on the cards; get De Boer or Rafa.


Can't see Rafa going there - possibly Spain after the Euros though

De Boer a good shout but he's linked with every Prem vacancy these days. Return of the Moyes?

Martinez to the Toon? He's got form with improving lower league teams.


----------



## GleemSpray

DJ X-Ray said:


> Martinez sacked. Dot on the cards; get De Boer or Rafa.


Deff not Rafa; he made far to many chippy remarks about Everton when he was at LFC. I know that banter is part of the game, but he famously called us " a small cloob" during the annual Derby hostilities and that has never been forgotten.

I think a lot of people would be very upset if the "Fat Spanish Waiter" took charge ...

De Boer has good form, but i personally fancy either Koeman or Pelligrini.

Whatever we do, we have to get a battle-hardened pro. I know people who met Roberto at an Everton social function and he is apparently a lovely guy, but i think its clear he was just too stubborn about playing his stylish football at any cost and he just could not organise a defence.

That first season when he let Moyes well-drilled soldiers off the leash to enjoy themselves was just magic, but it started to go downhill after that.

Still think we made a big blunder letting Steven Naismith go; not the worlds fastest or greatest, but he was industrious and clever and contributed to a lot of goals.


----------



## alan hanson

every manager says something about clubs it wasnt that offensive either and some truth in it 

Keoman would be mad i know everton may have some investment but saints look good keep hold of some players and they will be just as good next year

wouldnt want pel either id rather have a younger manager like pochettino (spelling) young plays the right football etc..... pel wont do that. watford manager has just left?


----------



## GleemSpray

alan hanson said:


> every manager says something about clubs it wasnt that offensive either and some truth in it


 ... Now then, now then....

I do think that Rafa would be a particularly unwelcome choice tho.

Don't want Brenda either - we have just got rid of one manager who doesn't understand the concept of defending and we dont want another ... :lol::lol:


----------



## Kerr

A bomb scare at Old Trafford. 


Has it taken them until the last season to notice that? :lol:


----------



## Clancy

Will the season end with a bang?


----------



## Kerr

Clancy said:


> Will the season end with a bang?


They'll realise it was just a McDonald's happy meal box rather than the usual prawn sandwich wrapper that caused confusion.

I wonder what they'll do now? They will obviously have to replay the game if West Ham or Southampton get a result today. It's a bit of a mess.


----------



## Kerr

Looks like Spurs have managed to undo a lot of their good work this season. They've fallen to bits recently are looking likely to lose 2nd place now.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Spurs are getting a bumming


----------



## Clancy

Wow spurs getting absolutely destroyed 

Bomb disposal have just carried out a controlled explosion according to 5 live


----------



## DJ X-Ray

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!!!!!!

OMD! Only Spu*s can bottle breaking a 53-year-old record by losing against a relegated side that's playing playing with 10 men.

Their best ever season in the PL and still we finished above them hahahappy st. totteringham's day &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Clancy

That will over shadow there season no doubt, ended terribly really. Gutted for them 







Not :lol:


----------



## Clancy

Time for Plymouth second leg 

Did try and get tickets but they actually sold out so TV it is


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Epic trolling from Chesney :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## beetie

Good work from the stewards and the police at Old Trafford. 

Bit of an extreme way of attempting to get rid of LVG though


----------



## Clancy

beetie said:


> Good work from the stewards and the police at Old Trafford.
> 
> Bit of an extreme way of attempting to get rid of LVG though


Maybe mourinho planted it :lol:


----------



## Clancy

Plymouth off to Wembley


----------



## MagpieRH

Anyone got the time?

Oh hang on, it's 5 past Tottenham :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kerr

The bomb at Old Trafford turned out to be a pretend bomb from a training drill during the week. The security company forgot to pick it up. 

What a complete and utter disaster that has cost a fortune to deal with. The police sound less than amused by it.

Man Utd are refunding everyone and letting people in for free on Tuesday. They say that'll cost Man Utd £3M. 

I wonder if the police and bomb squad will pursue their losses?


----------



## MagpieRH

Kerr said:


> The bomb at Old Trafford turned out to be a pretend bomb from a training drill during the week. The security company forgot to pick it up.
> 
> What a complete and utter disaster that has cost a fortune to deal with. The police sound less than amused by it.
> 
> Man Utd are refunding everyone and letting people in for free on Tuesday. They say that'll cost Man Utd £3M.
> 
> I wonder if the police and bomb squad will pursue their losses?


If they do, it should be from the company that 'forgot' an 'incredibly realistic looking' fake bomb. Unbelievably stupid.


----------



## GleemSpray

Kerr said:


> The bomb at Old Trafford turned out to be a pretend bomb from a training drill during the week. The security company forgot to pick it up.
> 
> What a complete and utter disaster that has cost a fortune to deal with. The police sound less than amused by it.
> 
> Man Utd are refunding everyone and letting people in for free on Tuesday. They say that'll cost Man Utd £3M.
> 
> I wonder if the police and bomb squad will pursue their losses?


A statement today from the training company involved, says that the dummy bomb has been hanging from a coat hook in an executive toilet cubicle since Wednesday. They forgot to recover it after the training exercise.

On Sunday, Manchester United staff were searching people entering the Stadium, having apparently failed to even half-properly search the inside of the stadium since Wednesday. Think of how many support and trade people will have been in and out of that stadium since then - do they get searched ?

Never mind searching the fans pockets - anything could have been smuggled into that stadium during the week and it wont have been found, because they havnt been looking.

That, to me, is far more damming than the training company leaving a training dummy behind in full view.

The owner of the security training company has today held his hands up to his mistake, but the biggest screw-up by far, was by Manchester United's Management and Security staff and that's where heads should roll.


----------



## Overdoser

Went to the parade yesterday.....it was freaking awesome.....


----------



## muzzer

MagpieRH said:


> Anyone got the time?
> 
> Oh hang on, it's 5 past Tottenham :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ouch:lol:


----------



## Kerr

It's all a bit low key for the game tonight. 

For those who don't have BT Sport, the final is actually on the free BT showcase channel.

I don't understand that why they have the showcase channel in 576i definition. If you want to impress potential customers, make the product look good.


----------



## MagpieRH

Kerr said:


> It's all a bit low key for the game tonight.
> 
> For those who don't have BT Sport, the final is actually on the free BT showcase channel.
> 
> I don't understand that why they have the showcase channel in 576i definition. If you want to impress potential customers, make the product look good.


No, they've taken the sky approach "you haven't paid so the decent, watchable quality is for those who have"

BT having the European football had been a disaster, supposedly uefa themselves are unimpressed!


----------



## nbray67

MagpieRH said:


> No, they've taken the sky approach "you haven't paid so the decent, watchable quality is for those who have"
> 
> BT having the European football had been a disaster, supposedly uefa themselves are unimpressed!


Biggest problem is the fact that they have Owen as a commentator and they continually run replays of action while the game is underway.

Shocking coverage in truth but money speaks and they have plenty of it I'm afraid.


----------



## Kerr

MagpieRH said:


> No, they've taken the sky approach "you haven't paid so the decent, watchable quality is for those who have"
> 
> BT having the European football had been a disaster, supposedly uefa themselves are unimpressed!


I'm sure the sponsors hate it more than anyone. Has there ever been a football season when so few people have watched European football?

We've gone from 4.5 million viewers to 700,000 for the group stage games

European football needs to be seen at the huge competition it is, not some unwatched games on BT.


----------



## Rainbow

What a stunning strike by Sturridge!

The referee is shockingly weak - he denied 2 100% penalities for Liverpool!!! FFS!!!


----------



## Kerr

Great goal. 

I'm surprised by how poor Sevilla are. They look a bit lost out there. 

The handball calls are dodgy. The one towards the end when Sturridge tried to feed it through, it's hard to say his hands are in a natural position when they contact the ball when the ball is inches off the ground. 

I'd expect a penalty.


----------



## kh904

I thought Sevilla started strong, but as the game went on we got better & better.
Great goal from Sturridge and we should have had at least 1 penalty!
We just need to keep our heads straight as some of our players are flying in, and the Sevilla players are going down theatrically.

We really need another goal (maybe another 2) however and I can see Sevilla getting some golden chances to score in the 2nd half.


----------



## Rainbow

I think that golden chance just became reality...


----------



## Alfieharley1

Need Liverpool to bag another 2  should have had a few more first half and the game done for


----------



## Rainbow

I've lost count how many times Moreno have ****ed up the whole team this year...


----------



## Kerr

A total transformation. Liverpool need to change something. 

Lovern was lucky not to get a second yellow there. A foul, followed by mouthing off, followed by kicking the ball away.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Well that's my bet shafted!


----------



## Rainbow

Sevilla literally wiping the ground with Pool in the second half.


----------



## Rainbow

And everything is over. I am only hoping that Klopp has seen Lovren, Toure, Moreno and Mignolet are not players for a team with ambitions.


----------



## kh904

Rainbow said:


> And everything is over. I am only hoping that Klopp has seen Lovren, Toure, Moreno and Mignolet are not players for a team with ambitions.


I thought Toure had a bloody good game imo.

Lovren has done enough in the 2nd half of the season to stay, he has really grown into his role, but needs someone fit and competent beside him.

Mignolet, very hit and miss so I could see a case for replacing him.

Moreno - blooming awful! Always switches off, can't seem to track his man, out of position, can't defend and always has a rush of blood to the head and does something stupid like barging players in the penalty area and doing silly tackles when not needed (ie giving away that penalty against Norwich in the 5-4 game).
He's ok going forward but there's not much end product - not good enough.

Get rid imo.


----------



## alan hanson

if liverpool want to be pushing for champions league football/trophies on clyne is worth a place who played at the back yesterday.

if i were a liverpool fan id take that, in no way the second best side in the comp so reaching the final was an achievement. does klopp wish he hadnt gambled so much on league to reach the finals who knows?


----------



## GleemSpray

http://www.101greatgoals.com/top-st...pporter-slagged-off-toffees-got-punched-face/

Hahaha - Karma !!


----------



## Kerr

Nearly as bad as Graeme Souness. 

Why did he think a team that's now won the Europa/Uefa cup 5 times in 10 years was going to be a walkover? 

The Spanish league is average other than the top 3?

We've seen some of these "average" teams beat quality opposition including teams from England in recent years. 

Is it really a shock that the team 7th in La Liga was better than the team 8th in the premier league? 

It really is time to stop thinking so lowly of foreign teams. Look how often the Spanish teams are in the later stages of these competitions and look how often "average" teams are taking points off everyone other than the absolute elite. 

Liverpool will always look towards the penalty calls in the first half, but they were conclusively beaten in the 2nd.


----------



## kh904

I agree Kerr.

As a LFC fan, I wasn't overly confident at all, but thought we had a good shout to win it.
I think most LFC fans I've heard, agreed that we didn't deserve to win it going by the 2nd half (& despite the penalty appeals).
We simply didn't take advantage when we were on top in the 1st half.

I think we are becoming Arsenal-lite in terms of the midfield - a bit lightweight at times with Courtinho & Firminho - easy on the eye, by not enough grit. There have been a few times where they have left there markers and allowed them to stride through the midfield and score (ie the 2nd goal yesterday & 2nd goal against B. Dortmund).

This season we just can't seem to kill off the game when comfortably ahead (see Southampton, Newcastle, Sunderland etc etc). Once we concede, we just look lost & likely to concede more. 
Klopp must be flexible and know when to sit back and pass it around without overcommitting going forward - just kill the flow of the opposition for 10-15 mins and then hit them on the counter.

I just hope Klopp is ruthless and gets rid of Moreno, Skertl, Benteke & maybe Mignolet (shame since he has moments of brilliance).

I hope Allen get another contract & Lovren secures his place next season


----------



## Kerr

So Mr Brendan Rogers is our new manager....

As a Celtic fan I'm very happy with the appointment, but I'm genuinely shocked at the external response, especially from Liverpool fans. 

Yes his last season went all wrong due to numerous factors, but the guy was one slip short of turning Liverpool into premier league winners. He turned Liverpool into a team that all neutrals were turning the TV over to watch and cheer on, but they fell short by the shortest of margins. 

Why such an ill feeling towards him? Yes some bad signings, some things didn't go his way and the last year did implode, but overall he has shown enough to say he can do a quality job. The ill feeling wasn't all his own fault in the last season and a certain little rat in the camp destroyed team spirit. 

All the old it's only Celtic in the Scottish league comments rolled out again. 

I genuinely don't think anyone understands just how big a club Celtic are. We're a huge club trapped by a very small league. Down in England small teams appear large purely funded by the league and not of their own accord.

I do appreciate we are expected to walk the league again this year, but we are aiming for a good run in Europe. 

I really hope he brings the style of football that made Liverpool so attractive and effective for that season. I do hope that there is also some good players coming too. 

Then there is always the fact he is a Celtic man. I'm sure all clubs dream of having one of their own as their manager.


----------



## MagpieRH

Can't stand Rodgers, takes credit where it isn't due and is as myopic as Wenger on a bad day. Glad he's found somewhere though, means he's not available if Ashley doesn't offer Rafa whatever he's asking for


----------



## GleemSpray

Kerr said:


> Yes his last season went all wrong due to numerous factors, but the guy was one slip short of turning Liverpool into premier league winners. He turned Liverpool into a team that all neutrals were turning the TV over to watch and cheer on, but they fell short by the shortest of margins. .


I really can't agree with this and I am not saying this as an Evertonian either - literally everybody I knew or heard talking about football turned over to see Suarez and Stirling's killer combo - without exception they thought Rodgers was a bit of a BS merchant who was out of his depth, but had got lucky that season.

He had just one job to do that season with those two up front; organise a water tight defence and the title would have been in the bag early on. Should never have got as far as it did with the famous slip costing the title.

Take away the exceptional SAS pairing that season and the rest of the team structure was quite poorly put together.


----------



## bidderman1969

Suarez and Sturridge


----------



## Kerr

GleemSpray said:


> I really can't agree with this and I am not saying this as an Evertonian either - literally everybody I knew or heard talking about football turned over to see Suarez and Stirling's killer combo - without exception they thought Rodgers was a bit of a BS merchant who was out of his depth, but had got lucky that season.
> 
> He had just one job to do that season with those two up front; organise a water tight defence and the title would have been in the bag early on. Should never have got as far as it did with the famous slip costing the title.
> 
> Take away the exceptional SAS pairing that season and the rest of the team structure was quite poorly put together.


All teams have good players though. You're never going to win anything without star players. Pick any winning team and you could call it fortunate that they happened to have xxx and xxx at the same time.

There is no argument the team was flawed, but it was the style if football that made them exciting to watch. He'll get more freedom to do that up here with Celtic. People want to see goals rather than a 1-0 win.

The season before Rodgers took over Liverpool they managed only 52 points in the league and a plus 7 goal difference.

The year they came second they had 84 points in a season that most of the big hitters had good seasons. Arsenal finished 4th with 79 points, they finished 2nd this year with only 71 points.

Liverpool had a goal difference 21 goals better than anyone this season. They had a +54 goal difference.

They picked the wrong season to have their best season, otherwise they'd have won most years. The league was much, much stronger that year.

That team was a bit better than you're giving credit to.


----------



## GleemSpray

He's not a bad manager, just nowhere as good as he thinks he is.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Looks like Granit Xhaka is a done deal for us.Going to be a good signing.His ability to win the ball, aggressiveness and play an early ball will be good for Sanchez and Ozil, but we must get a striker in as well who has pace. Just go all out and get Aubamayeng. Just pay them what want.


















Warning: Heavy sarcasm may be present


----------



## Kerr

Glad to see England's cup final waited for the Scottish one to finish. :lol:

Hopefully this is an exciting game.


----------



## Clancy

Come on palace


----------



## Clancy

Horrendous refereeing 

Said for years clattenburg is crap and every time I watch a game he's at he makes a horrendous decision


----------



## alan hanson

Higuan would be lethal at arsenal


----------



## Clancy

This is absolutely ridiculous now, match fix....


----------



## Alfieharley1

Clancy said:


> This is absolutely ridiculous now, match fix....


I'm thinking the same Fergie Ref


----------



## beetie

Ref is crap. Think he loves himself too much. Also too quick with the yellow cards


----------



## Clancy

What a goal! Well deserved after being mugged off first half


----------



## Kerr

Just a bit of a second yellow. 

15 minutes to win it now for Palace. It'd fancy Utd at penalties.


----------



## Kerr

That's a cracking goal. Super quick reactions to hit that well.


----------



## beetie

Dont know why lingard was left out. He should be in the England squad, IMO, been one of utds best players this season without doubt


----------



## Clancy

Clattenburg did everything he possibly could to let United win this. Absolute bull****


----------



## beetie

Clancy said:


> Clattenburg did everything he possibly could to let United win this. Absolute bull****


Yeah sending off smalling helped massively


----------



## Clancy

beetie said:


> Yeah sending off smalling helped massively


Taking back a goal in the first half and stopping two very good chances to bring back for fouls kept United in it early on

Very poor decisions made through the whole game


----------



## Kerr

Can you sack a manager that's just won the FA cup?

LVG clearly wants to stay, thinks he's going to stay and has left Man Utd in an awkward position.


----------



## GleemSpray

Kerr said:


> Can you sack a manager that's just won the FA cup?
> 
> LVG clearly wants to stay, thinks he's going to stay and has left Man Utd in an awkward position.


ManU being as classy as ever - letting the news of Maureen's appointment and LVG's imminent sacking "slip out" to the press just an hour after he lifted the trophy.


----------



## Kerr

GleemSpray said:


> ManU being as classy as ever - letting the news of Maureen's appointment and LVG's imminent sacking "slip out" to the press just an hour after he lifted the trophy.


I see the BBC have a "we understand" story. The Sun has run a LVG to be replaced story every day for months now.

Nothing official yet is there, unless I've missed it?


----------



## beetie

It's not come from man utd. They have declined to comment.


----------



## GleemSpray

beetie said:


> It's not come from man utd. They have declined to comment.


Both BBC and Sky Sports have run the story, starting with "_We understand that.._."

This has to be an officially, un-official, ManU "leak".


----------



## Chris92VAG

Man united 'we don't sack our managers' :lol: :lol: 

Anyways who said Benitez was leaving newcastle  got to give the bloke huge credit for staying how many of these so called top managers would of done what he has done? None of them IMO.


----------



## m1pui

Chris92VAG said:


> Man united 'we don't sack our managers' :lol: :lol:
> 
> Anyways who said Benitez was leaving newcastle  got to give the bloke huge credit for staying how many of these so called top managers would of done what he has done? None of them IMO.


Huge credit? :lol:

Probably the fact that there aren't really any top drawer jobs about at the minute and a slightly reasonable salary sweetened the deal.

The only job his name's been thrown in the hat for recently is Everton. Might as well just crack on at ASDA and there is a pretty decent chance that they'll at least be in the playoffs next season. If not then it's probably because the players he wanted didn't want to play in the Championship.


----------



## Chris92VAG

So what? He could have easily walked away and come January I'm pretty sure there would be some top clubs wanting him, people can say all they want but newcastle keeping Benitez is huge. Top bit of business end of.

Edit: just seen your location says Sunderland lol say no more


----------



## Kerr

He'll be on a huge salary too. 

Are Newcastle going to keep all their better players in the Championship? 

That'll be a huge wage bill meaning they'll have to get out the championship at the first time of asking. 

I can't see Newcastle and Villa both getting out at the same time. It'll be one or the other. Villa do need to get things sorted out fast.


----------



## nbray67

I bet Mata is loving the fact that Jose is going to be his boss again hey?

Hat's off to Benitez for sticking with Newcastle, I thought he'd be on his bike. Still don't like the guy, tinkers too much for me but then again, he's not in charge of my team so my opinion counts for jack.

Will he get them back up? Massive ask I reckon, having quality players, if they can afford to keep them/if they want to play Championship football, does not guarantee going straight back up.

It's a tough league that one.


----------



## m1pui

Chris92VAG said:


> So what? He could have easily walked away and come January I'm pretty sure there would be some top clubs wanting him, people can say all they want but newcastle keeping Benitez is huge. Top bit of business end of.
> 
> Edit: just seen your location says Sunderland lol say no more


Picking up on the location is an easy cop out to dismiss my opinion.

It's good business on paper. On paper it absolutely should get you promoted, but if it doesn't it could be a massive error from the financial aspect. It's already expected that he's going to have the biggest budget in the Championship and the worry from that is will it cause FFP breaches. As others have said, the Championship is a tough league so the success is far from guaranteed.

The reality is that, from what the reports say, Newcastle have had to give Benitez massive promises and relinquish a lot of control to him about the academy, management, backroom staff, transfers... They've got their man but it sounds like it's totally on his terms. I also think it's gonna be very difficult for Ashley to sit back and let him have such a big say in the running of things as it's just not his style. The only thing I can think of is that he's hoping to see instant turnaround which will put the club in the shop window for him to sell and recoup as much of his money as possible.

Fair play to Newcastle for having the balls to do that, but it's a big risk with a manager with the reputation Benitez has. If he does have a stonking season and the big offers do start rolling in, I'd be worried that he'd be tempted to jump ship and would the backroom he's amassed follow suit? That then leaves you looking for a manager (and backroom) that has the ability to pick up the reigns without rocking the boat Benitez builds or go back a step by bringing in a coach and reverting to the previous/current regime.


----------



## danwel

nbray67 said:


> I bet Mata is loving the fact that Jose is going to be his boss again hey?
> 
> Hat's off to Benitez for sticking with Newcastle, I thought he'd be on his bike. Still don't like the guy, tinkers too much for me but then again, he's not in charge of my team so my opinion counts for jack.
> 
> Will he get them back up? Massive ask I reckon, having quality players, if they can afford to keep them/if they want to play Championship football, does not guarantee going straight back up.
> 
> It's a tough league that one.


I genuinely hope Mata stays but more importantly start using him in his best position which is as a number 10. He's by far the most effective there and will do really well for united there with a striker like ibrahimavic, rashford or martial.

Martial is a number 9 so needs to start playing there too. There was just too many players not playing on there best position with LVG and he other cousins see it or was just too stubborn.

A few good signings and United under Jose will be challenging on all fronts.

With Rooney, they need to decide if they are gonna start to play him in midfield and then play him there and not fanny about and love him all the time and let martial and rashford develop into top quality number 9's


----------



## alan hanson

danwel said:


> I genuinely hope Mata stays but more importantly start using him in his best position which is as a number 10. He's by far the most effective there and will do really well for united there with a striker like ibrahimavic, rashford or martial.
> 
> Martial is a number 9 so needs to start playing there too. There was just too many players not playing on there best position with LVG and he other cousins see it or was just too stubborn.
> 
> A few good signings and United under Jose will be challenging on all fronts.
> 
> With Rooney, they need to decide if they are gonna start to play him in midfield and then play him there and not fanny about and love him all the time and let martial and rashford develop into top quality number 9's


you've just said you want Mata back in his best position which is where they play Rooney  theres a problem. United could do with a quality playmaker No.10 but when thats rooneys best position apparently and hes captain you cant bring anyone else in


----------



## danwel

alan hanson said:


> you've just said you want Mata back in his best position which is where they play Rooney  theres a problem. United could do with a quality playmaker No.10 but when thats rooneys best position apparently and hes captain you cant bring anyone else in


I'd personally play Mata at 10 over Rooney. Not sure why the best option is for Rooney but he seems to be moving into midfield so that might work


----------



## nbray67

danwel said:


> I'd personally play Mata at 10 over Rooney. Not sure why the best option is for Rooney but he seems to be moving into midfield so that might work


I'd play Mata over Rooney every day of the week.

Rooney is not the force of old, oddly as I typed that I thought in fact, he's never really been a force.

Saying that Woy will end up playing him in every game in the Euro's which again, for the likes of Alli, Kane and Vardy, one of them will be very disappointed if Rooney gets in the team in front of any of these 3.


----------



## MagpieRH

danwel said:


> I'd personally play Mata at 10 over Rooney. Not sure why the best option is for Rooney but he seems to be moving into midfield so that might work


Didn't Fergie suggest Rooney should move to holding midfielder about 6 years ago? Now even Rooney says his future might be as a midfielder.

I don't know about Mata, he seemed to be on fire for a while at Chelski, then went off the boil a little bit(/fell out of favour with the boss), moved to ManU, and has been inconsistent since then afaik. Brilliant every now and then, with some mediocre in between. Sounds about right?


----------



## MagpieRH

m1pui said:


> Picking up on the location is an easy cop out to dismiss my opinion.
> 
> It's good business on paper. On paper it absolutely should get you promoted, but if it doesn't it could be a massive error from the financial aspect. It's already expected that he's going to have the biggest budget in the Championship and the worry from that is will it cause FFP breaches. As others have said, the Championship is a tough league so the success is far from guaranteed.
> 
> The reality is that, from what the reports say, Newcastle have had to give Benitez massive promises and relinquish a lot of control to him about the academy, management, backroom staff, transfers... They've got their man but it sounds like it's totally on his terms. I also think it's gonna be very difficult for Ashley to sit back and let him have such a big say in the running of things as it's just not his style. The only thing I can think of is that he's hoping to see instant turnaround which will put the club in the shop window for him to sell and recoup as much of his money as possible.
> 
> Fair play to Newcastle for having the balls to do that, but it's a big risk with a manager with the reputation Benitez has. If he does have a stonking season and the big offers do start rolling in, I'd be worried that he'd be tempted to jump ship and would the backroom he's amassed follow suit? That then leaves you looking for a manager (and backroom) that has the ability to pick up the reigns without rocking the boat Benitez builds or go back a step by bringing in a coach and reverting to the previous/current regime.


Yes, they may well have the biggest budget, but not many Championship sides will get 45000+ every week.

Ashley won't let them run into the red, that's been his whole MO to date - it's caused massive frustration to the fans and managers alike, but they've been in healthy profit that last few years and I can't see him letting it get away. He's already all but stated there are no transfer funds without dipping into an overdraft.

Somebody needed to take control of everything - the scouting has come up with a couple of gems but a lot of rubbish, and a few players bought as favours to agents in the hope of future deals. The academy is a joke. Benitez knows what he's doing, and is the best manager we've had at least since Sir Bobby, and I'm still amazed they persuaded him to come in at all.

Benitez has said he has control over transfers, so he can say who comes and goes. TBH, much like the last time, the ones who don't want to be there can go, whoever they may be. Several underperformed massively last year, and if they'd rather sit on the bench and claim a wedge of money from an Arsenal or a Chelsea, then I'd rather they go personally. James Perch became a cult hero at Newcastle, not because he was a world-beater, but because he put in a shift each and every game.

Promotion at the first time of asking has to be the aim, otherwise FFP may start to become a concern, but they can sustain one season in the 2nd div, especially if it means some of the deadwood moves on, and the Club finally gains some direction. I just hope the board are true to their word with Rafa, they are proven liars (twice in court) after all...


----------



## DJ X-Ray

danwel said:


> I genuinely hope Mata stays but more importantly start using him in his best position which is as a number 10. He's by far the most effective there and will do really well for united there with a striker like ibrahimavic, rashford or martial.
> 
> Martial is a number 9 so needs to start playing there too. There was just too many players not playing on there best position with LVG and he other cousins see it or was just too stubborn.
> 
> A few good signings and United under Jose will be challenging on all fronts.
> 
> With Rooney, they need to decide if they are gonna start to play him in midfield and then play him there and not fanny about and love him all the time and let martial and rashford *develop into top quality number 9's*


You can kiss goodbye to any developing where Maureen's concerned. He hasn't got the know- how. Ready made or bust. Yeah he'll probably win you things, but not in the way your club used to play with attacking flair football.

The Apprentice replacing his mentor. So more of the same yawnsville football.


----------



## danwel

DJ X-Ray said:


> You can kiss goodbye to any developing where Maureen's concerned. He hasn't got the know- how. Ready made or bust. Yeah he'll probably win you things, but not in the way your club used to play with attacking flair football.
> 
> The Apprentice replacing his mentor. So more of the same yawnsville football.


Yeah he doesn't have a history of nurturing new talent so I guess we shall see


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Meanwhile in North London...Xhaka's a gunner! My first choice CM hands down. Attack, vision and aggression. Exactly what we need. Early Business for us.Now get Koulibaly (CB) Aubamayeng/ Morata/ Lacazette and we're set









Warning: Heavy sarcasm may be present


----------



## DJ X-Ray

danwel said:


> Yeah he doesn't have a history of nurturing new talent so I guess we shall see


Yeah mate, will be a shame to see this Rashford kid get sidelined.

Warning: Heavy sarcasm may be present


----------



## A&J

If you look at the Barclays premier league table you notice that offence is Man utd biggest weaknes. They had the best defence (conseded 35goals) but one of the worst offence (scored only 49) in the league something which was clear to me at the start of the season when they sold Chicharito and were left only with injured ol Rooney in the offence. They bought Martial soon enough but it was not enough. One or two top CF would change everything.

In a way I am glad that LVG left because it was a pain to watch them play but given the team he had and the injuries they had its a miracle they ended in 5th place overall so good job to him.

Dont know what Mourinho will bring to the game if not more boring-ness. I suggest Mata will soon be a free player, maybe even Rooney as he once said he does not want to play under Mourinho.
I just fear that Man utd will be sucked into the average category along side Liverpool, Milan, Inter...if they dont create a comeback in the next 2 seasons.


----------



## danwel

A&J said:


> If you look at the Barclays premier league table you notice that offence is Man utd biggest weaknes. They had the best defence (conseded 35goals) but one of the worst offence (scored only 49) in the league something which was clear to me at the start of the season when they sold Chicharito and were left only with injured ol Rooney in the offence. They bought Martial soon enough but it was not enough. One or two top CF would change everything.
> 
> In a way I am glad that LVG left because it was a pain to watch them play but given the team he had and the injuries they had its a miracle they ended in 5th place overall so good job to him.
> 
> Dont know what Mourinho will bring to the game if not more boring-ness. I suggest Mata will soon be a free player, maybe even Rooney as he once said he does not want to play under Mourinho.
> I just fear that Man utd will be sucked into the average category along side Liverpool, Milan, Inter...if they dont create a comeback in the next 2 seasons.


Very bad move to let Chicarito go, he was a very good player and should have been kept hold of.

Be a shame to see Mata leave as i would love to see him get back to his best at 10 like he was at chelsea for two seasons running where he was unplayable.

When you look at the United team there is no one that you can really say in midfield or attack that you look and think...yeah, he's a world class player we should be worried about him.


----------



## alan hanson

Mor will offer stability and direction, which usually means trophies isn't that what's been missing at utd. United usually have 4 min strikers you have 2 perhaps 3 without any world class talent except in goal throughout. the best defence was because of ball retention you want more exciting attacking footy your defence is very poor and once exposed playing higher up the pitch you ship in lots of goals. 5th as you say was an achievement purely because the other big boys were so poor next year should not be the case so United will have to turn up all season. United won't become average as they have money that's the reason inter and Milan (both still huge clubs) are struggling so much and Italy on awhole except Juve who claim all winning money etc... (plus there new stadium). It's going to be an interesting season. 

Dj that's a nice shopping list napoli cb is high on quite a few clubs lists Inc United. Still think higuian would be unstoppable at arsenal


----------



## DJ X-Ray

alan hanson said:


> Mor will offer stability and direction, which usually means trophies isn't that what's been missing at utd. United usually have 4 min strikers you have 2 perhaps 3 without any world class talent except in goal throughout. the best defence was because of ball retention you want more exciting attacking footy your defence is very poor and once exposed playing higher up the pitch you ship in lots of goals. 5th as you say was an achievement purely because the other big boys were so poor next year should not be the case so United will have to turn up all season. United won't become average as they have money that's the reason inter and Milan (both still huge clubs) are struggling so much and Italy on awhole except Juve who claim all winning money etc... (plus there new stadium). It's going to be an interesting season.
> 
> Dj that's a nice shopping list napoli cb is high on quite a few clubs lists Inc United. Still think higuian would be unstoppable at arsenal


I'd take Higuain Al, God yeah. You're right mate, there's loads on Koulibaly's case. Need to snap him up quick. He's exactly what we need.


----------



## danwel

All club predjudice aside......Rashford to the World Cup ??

For me he is in form and should go as he'd be a great addition instead of Sturridge who is injury prone.


----------



## Kerr

Sturridge is injury prone, but just look how often he scores goals from nothing. It would be tough leaving him out. 

Rashford probably does deserve a chance. He's done enough recently that says he has a good shout for a place, but it will also give him some tournament experience for the world cup in a couple of years. It's good to break in some youth to the squad. 

The issue is that England now have too many players all wanting the same position. 

Playing Vardy out wide doesn't really work either. He'll suit games against the stronger teams when England have to hit on the break, but placing him out wide doesn't work for me 

I agree picking players in form is a good idea, but there's no point picking players in form if you can't play them at their correct position. 

At least Roy has got choices up front and everyone is focusing on that. It's the dodgy defence that everyone is forgetting about.


----------



## danwel

Kerr said:


> Sturridge is injury prone, but just look how often he scores goals from nothing. It would be tough leaving him out.
> 
> Rashford probably does deserve a chance. He's done enough recently that says he has a good shout for a place, but it will also give him some tournament experience for the world cup in a couple of years. It's good to break in some youth to the squad.
> 
> The issue is that England now have too many players all wanting the same position.
> 
> Playing Vardy out wide doesn't really work either. He'll suit games against the stronger teams when England have to hit on the break, but placing him out wide doesn't work for me
> 
> I agree picking players in form is a good idea, but there's no point picking players in form if you can't play them at their correct position.
> 
> At least Roy has got choices up front and everyone is focusing on that. It's the dodgy defence that everyone is forgetting about.


Yeah that's quite true about Sturridge to be fair. Up top is a tough position for England as there's a number of players all looking good but like you say they need to be played in their best position and I'm not sure that will happen but time will tell


----------



## MagpieRH

danwel said:


> All club predjudice aside......Rashford to the World Cup ??
> 
> For me he is in form and should go as he'd be a great addition instead of Sturridge who is injury prone.


Vardy and Kane looks like first choice, with Rooney behind/as backup.I don't think he should take Sturridge and Rashford - one or the other. Sturridge can be good but for me hasn't played enough recently to be fully fit. Rashford is still learning the game, and against the top teams he'll struggle because they'll work him out.

I just fear Rashford going would be another Theo under Sven. The way Woy's been talking, he wants to have a crack and see how far we can go at the Euros. Blood the new lads in WC qualifiers over the next couple of years.

As for the defence, the first choice back 4 is good enough, bit thin on the ground with replacements though. 2 very solid keepers in Hart and Forster, don't know enough about the Burnley (is it Burnley?) lad who seems to be 3rd choice atm to say if he's up to the job.


----------



## Clancy

Well done to Hull 

Now onto champs league, should be good 

Who's watching


----------



## MagpieRH

Clancy said:


> Well done to Hull
> 
> Now onto champs league, should be good
> 
> Who's watching


Just realised it's on BT Sport Showcase (freeview) and it's also streaming on YouTube for anyone else without freeview or BT Sport :thumb:


----------



## Clancy

Embarrassing from pepe


----------



## Clancy

Red card all day long


----------



## Kerr

I was out tonight and missed most of the CL final.

We were at the Sunshine on Leith production in Aberdeen. It was alright actually.

Caught the penalty miss during the break of the play, then the last 8 minutes of extra time and penalties.

Talking about Sunshine on Leith and football, here's a 
cracking rendition.






As opposition songs go, this is good.


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> I was out tonight and missed most of the CL final.
> 
> We were at the Sunshine on Leith production in Aberdeen. It was alright actually.
> 
> Caught the penalty miss during the break of the play, then the last 8 minutes of extra time and penalties.
> 
> Talking about Sunshine on Leith and football, here's a
> cracking rendition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As opposition songs go, this is good.


You didn't miss much Kerr.

Usual 'cancelling' each other out affair from these 2.

It's about time though that the Spanish authorities or FIFA took some action out on Pepe. He went down like a sack of spuds and then screamed, rolled over holding his face after one of the AM players put their hand on his face as he was on the floor.

Clattenburg gave him a stern look and shook his head as if to say 'I saw what you did and you're not fooling me'. Should've been booked for feigning an injury/trying to get a player booked imo.


----------



## MagpieRH

nbray67 said:


> You didn't miss much Kerr.
> 
> Usual 'cancelling' each other out affair from these 2.
> 
> It's about time though that the Spanish authorities or FIFA took some action out on Pepe. He went down like a sack of spuds and then screamed, rolled over holding his face after one of the AM players put their hand on his face as he was on the floor.
> 
> Clattenburg gave him a stern look and shook his head as if to say 'I saw what you did and you're not fooling me'. Should've been booked for feigning an injury/trying to get a player booked imo.


He did it twice. I'm not a great lipreader but I'm pretty sure Clattenburg told him to "cut that s**t out" after the second one :lol:

It was entertaining without too much goalmouth action. Cristiano well off the pace, Benzene running himself into cul-de-sacs and giving the ball away and for the first hand at least Atletico happy to sit back and absorb the pressure a bit. Nearly worked because Real were out on their feet towards the end of the 2nd half. Extra time was a joke, should've been another 20 minutes of injury time!


----------



## A&J

A&J said:


> I suggest Mata will soon be a free player, maybe even Rooney as he once said he does not want to play under Mourinho.


I was half-right http://www.skysports.com/football/news/11667/10299937/blind-mata-set-for-utd-exit


----------



## A&J

Roy Keane Walks out of Ireland Euros Camp

http://www.socceronsunday.com/article/roy-keane-walks-ireland-euros-camp/

Did I read right what Martin O'Neill said ???

Has Roy Keane really sliced all of their footballs in two, and *cut the nipples out of every match-day jersey* :doublesho Thats a strong statement :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nbray67

I reckon there's more chance of Ibrahimovic to Arsenal than Vardy I reckon!!


----------



## Kerr

nbray67 said:


> I reckon there's more chance of Ibrahimovic to Arsenal than Vardy I reckon!!


Ibrahimovic doesn't seem keen to announce a move to Man Utd. If he's only going for one more year, I can see him holding out for a Champions League club.

I don't think Vardy will suit Arsenal's style of play at all.

It sounds as if Man Utd have made their first signing. A young defender called Eric Bailly.


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> Ibrahimovic doesn't seem keen to announce a move to Man Utd. If he's only going for one more year, I can see him holding out for a Champions League club.
> 
> I don't think Vardy will suit Arsenal's style of play at all.
> 
> It sounds as if Man Utd have made their first signing. A young defender called Eric Bailly.


Never thought of the CL sway for the big guy. All the talk is though that he's nailed on for Utd and Mourinho.

They need to strengthen all over so getting a CB in early will be a good start.

A commanding MF and a recognised Striker and they'll be a force to be reckoned with next season.


----------



## Ravinder

So United have bought Bailly. I hope he is decent. He's had a good season in La Liga but has only played 50 games so bit of a gamble.


----------



## MagpieRH

Ravinder said:


> So United have bought Bailly. I hope he is decent. He's had a good season in La Liga but has only played 50 games so bit of a gamble.


40 games I read, in La Liga where the pressure isn't quite so constant. Not one to doubt José's judgement but £30m is a lot of money for potential.


----------



## Ravinder

Rumour has it United are close to a £100 million deal to sign Pogba. The money is seriously getting ridiculous now. Reportedly, to earn 300k a week too. What's worse, is that he used to play for United and they let him go for nothing. I am a United fan but even I think this is nuts!


----------



## MagpieRH

Ravinder said:


> Rumour has it United are close to a £100 million deal to sign Pogba. The money is seriously getting ridiculous now. Reportedly, to earn 300k a week too. What's worse, is that he used to play for United and they let him go for nothing. I am a United fan but even I think this is nuts!


£100/110m depending on the source. What's holding it up is apparently who pays the agent's £25m share!

Supposedly they'll be letting 9 players go, so should recoup at least half I would think.

As you say though, all getting ridiculous, but it's all relative. Prem clubs have so much more from this season, and instead of spending it to save the fans money, they just increase player fees and wages.


----------



## GleemSpray

It is all getting a bit mental. The bit that really grinds with me is the annual pantomime we seem to get from the "big" clubs that goes like this:

_Other Club_ : "We want to buy your star player"

_Us_: "He's not for sale at this time"

_Other Club_ (To Press) "This player is fantastic and would be great in our team - but we realise it would be in breach of FA rules to talk about him as that might unsettle him - so we wont"

_Us_: "We havn't put him up for sale, but, now that you have unsettled him, we will put a price of XX million on him."

_Other Club_ : "That's far too much - we will give you YY million"

_Us_: "Thanks, but no thanks"

_Other Club_ (To Press) "They are being selfish and holding back his career by not selling him to us - but we realise it would be in breach of FA rules to talk about him as that might unsettle him - so we wont"
"

etc,etc,etc


----------



## donfresh

is there a league for this year?


----------



## danwel

Yeah but wasn't much of an uptake for some reason


----------

